# The Orange Lian-Li Thing / Der Finale Akt ! (zusammenbau)



## affli (10. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werte Computer Liebhaber

Nach bereits Hunderten von Stunden Arbeit und einer Zeitspanne von über 3 Jahren Moding am X1000 Gehäuse,
habe ich mich nun doch entschlossen noch mal eine völlige Überarbeitung zu beginnen! 
(wir erinnern uns noch schwach an die besagten 4 monate bis zum Ende)

Dies aus verschiedenen Gründen allem voran aber mein Streben nach einem *Einzigartigen* Mod. 
Ich habe viel an Erfahrung gewonnen, die ich jetzt mit einbringen möchte und vorallem am Gehäuse an sich Arbeiten werde.

Ich erhoffe mir eine nochmal deutlich bessere Optik von meinem nennen wir es *Refresh* im 2012 - 2013. 

° ------------------------------------------------------- °

Der Original Beitrag würde leider schon länger mal gelöscht, 
nichts desto trotz möchte ich noch mal einen kurzen Einstieg schreiben. 

Kurz zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 28 Jahre alt, komme aus der Schweiz genauer aus den BernerAlpen und bin gelernter Innenausbau- und Hochbauzeichner.
Nach nun mehr als 5 Jahren zusätzlicher Praxiserfahrung  in der Architekturbranche absolviere ich nun seit Ende 2012 ein Innenarchitekturstudium.

Mit 13 hatte ich meinen ersten eigenen Pc und mit 15 dann den ersten kleinen Modingversuch mit meinem Dell Pentium 3.
Lange ist es her, da war ich mit ein paar Leuchtkatoden und einem Lackierten Blech zufrieden. 

Heute ist es etwas anders..  

--------------- > 

Nun kurz zum Projekt:

Schon anfänglich war mein Budget relativ hoch, (jetzt ist es leider  ins unermessliche gestiegen)
Das Gehäuse, die Hardware wie auch die Wakü sollten allesamt vom High-End Bereich sein. 

Hauptziel war es mit nur zwei Farben 99.9% das ganzen Projektes zu verwirklichen, sprich keine anderen Farben mehr zu sehen. 
Mich störten immer diese Mods mit 10 Farben im Case, die bis 2008 leider Standart waren. 

Nun, die erste grosse Frage war natürlich, welche Farben sollen es den sein ?
Rot oder Blau..? (War seit Jahren schon im Trend) *Nein*, das gefiel mir nicht und war auch schon oft im gebrauch. 

Ich hab mich also nach langem hin und her für Schwarz Matt und Orange Hochglanz / Perl entscheiden. 
Auch ein Grund für diese Farbkombo, waren die damals neuerschinenen Xigmateklüfter in der Farbe Orange. (Leider viel zu Laut) 

Nachdem auch die Hardware bestimmmt waren, musste ich mich nun für das Wichtigste Entscheiden. Das Gehäuse. 
Da ich seit ein paar Jahren nur noch mit Lian-Li Gehäuse arbeite, war die Auswahl doch schon begrenzt. 

Schon eine ganze Weile hatte ich das TYR X2000 angehimmelt, jedoch gefiel mir die Front nicht, sowie ein paar Details.
Als ich dann aber in den Neuheiten (mitte 2009) von dem X1000 gelesen hatte war der Fall klar! 

Als einer der ersten Schweizer hab ich dann das schöne Case in Empfang genommen und war von Anfang an hin und weg. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ding war also die Ausgangssituation und Grundlage. 

Ein von Anfang an grosses Problem bestand aus der Frage, wo hin mit der ganzen Radiatorenfläche die ich mir vorstellte?
Ich wollte viel Fläche, vorallem um meiner DualGraka eine ordendliche Kühlung zu gewährleisten.  
Es sprach am Ende meiner Planung vieles für ein externes Anbringen! 

Dies hatte ich bis Anhin noch nie gemacht, da es mir schlicht nicht gefällt.
Aber in dem Fall sah ich keine Alternative. 

Edit (2013):
(Obwohl es mit grossem Aufwand möglich gewesen wäre eine grössere Wakü Intern zu verbauen, sah ich mit den damaligen Möglichkeiten und Erfahrung aber keine Chance) 
Heute (2013) sehe ich es aber als Teil der Grundidee und will die Radiatoren weiterhin Extern anbringen! Aus Prinzip! 


Nach den ersten planerischen Entwürfen und Ideen konnte es dann beginnen.. 

*Also ging es Los.. viel war klar, vieles noch unklar..*
Zum Glück wusste ich damals noch nicht was die kommenden Jahre und mein Ehrgeiz so alles mit sich brachte...  

----------------------------------- >

Um das Buch der Tage etwas zu Strukturieren hier das

 *Inhaltsverzeichnis: *

2009-2011(Erstumsetzung)

*1.* Das Gehäuse sowie Sleev treffen ein
*2.* Gehäuse im Originalzustand sowie entwurf Seitenwand
*3.* NT und Radis sind da
*4.* Grosses Update.. Seitenwände, Radis und Gehäuse
*5.* Radis werden montiert, Gehäuse lackiert
*6.* Grosses Update.. Lackiertes Gehäuse 
*7.* Erster Eindruck des Mods
*8.* Hardware ist da, die erste
*9.* Sleev, Soundkarte und lackierte Blenden
*10.* DFS, Lüfter, Löten und Basteln
*11.* AT Lieferung und Mainboard
*12.* Gehäuse mit erster verbauter Hardware
*13.* Basteln mit den Kabeln
*14.* Hardware ist da, die zweite
*15.* Wakü 
*16.* Lackierte Wakü
*17.* Erster Zusammenbau 
*18.* Arbeiten in der Werkstatt
*19.* Das NT und die Pumpe
*20.* Kleiner Wakü Testlauf
*21.* Ram Kühler und Kabel
*22.* Grosse Wakü Update
*23. *Vorläufiger Stop!
*24.* Bastelarbeiten
*25.* Fertige Grakakühler
*26. *Platzierung Duallaing
*27. *Fail; Platzierung so nicht möglich
*28.* Ideen und Skizzen für die Pumpe
*29.* Das neue Board ist da und Bastelarbeiten
*30.* Erste Beleuchtungsteste
*31.* Grosses Update, viele Bilder auf zwei Seiten
*32.* SSD Halterung die erste
*33.* SSD Halterung die zweite
*34.* SSD Halterung die dritte
*35.* NT Abdeckung
*36.* Plexi Beleuchtung 
*37.* Plexi Beleuchtung die zweite
*38.* Waküplanung 
*39.* Neue Pumpenhaterung
*40.* Ramkühler lackiert und AGB Plexi
*41.* Ausbau - Einbau
*42.* Plexi und Gehäusearbeiten
*43.* AGB befestigung, Plexiabdeckung 
*44.* Laufwerk
*45. *Verkablung, Detailarbeiten
*46. *Lackier und Ledarbeiten
*47. *Gehäusebilder
*48.* Grosses Update zwei Seiten Bilder im Freien! 
*49. *Wechseln der Radi's und Lüfter 
*50. *NT Lüfter wechseln
*51.* Einbau des Himuro ink. neuer SSD Halterung

*Umbau / Neubau im Jahre 2012* - *2013*

*52.* DER FINALE AKT 2012
*53. *Die unnötige Slotblende
*54.* Abkanten das Erste
*55.* Die obere Midplate
*56.* Die Rückwandbleche / Der Rücken
*57. *Das Frontblech / Die Front
*58.* Das Obergeschoss
*59.* Mainboardtray 1
*60.* Mainboardtray 2
*61.* A-Light das Experiment
*62.* Unteres A-Light 1
*63.* A-Light
*64. *u.A-Light und AGB
*65.* Der Sockel 
*66.* Hecklüfterabdeckung 
*77.* Fertige Hecklüfterabdeckungen
*78.* Oberes A-Light
*79.* Zwischenstand Blecharbeiten
*80.* Planung SSD Halterung
*81.* SSD Halterung
*82.* Zwischenstand mit Mainboard
*83.* Umzug nach DE und weitere Planung
*84.* Neue Bleche
*85.* Lichtsteuerung und Platte
*86.* Pumpenhalterung Optimieren
*87.* Erste Lichtprobe
*88.* A-Light der Zusammenbau
*89.* Oberfräse und mein Sockelgeschoss
*90.* Selbstbau AGB 
*91.* Zusammenbau des Sockels
*92.* Fertig angebrachter Sockel am Gehäuse
*93.* Zwischenstand! 
*94.* Schriftzugbeleuchtung 
*95.* Optimierung der Pumpenbeleuchtung
*96.* Netzteilverkleidung & Optimierungsarbeiten
*97.* Schleifen & erste Grundierungsarbeiten 
*98.* Schleifen & Lacken
*99.* Lackieren der Fail! 
*100.* Failergebnisse & Zusammenbau 
*101.* Zusammenbau & Beleuchtungstest
*102*. Pause*

*2013* 

*103.* Neuer Versuch! 
*104.* Lasercutter
*105.* Noch mal - runter mit dem Lack
*106.* AGB / Terrarium und Frästisch
*107. * 

bald gehts weiter#

------------------------------------------------------------------- >
                                                                       ----------- >
 
Nun als *kleiner* Vorgeschmack ein paar der besten Bilder des Projekts: 

*2009*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Frisch nach der ersten Lackierung (2009)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bastelarbeiten in der Werkstatt (2009)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nach nun gerade mal 4 Monaten der erste funktionierende Aufbau !* (2009)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Finaler Stand 2009. *

------------------------------------------------>
                                      ----------------->
 
*2010-2011*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Deutlich optimiertes Projekt!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nahezu 1 Jahr später ist der Mod deutlich schicker und fast vollständig Überarbeitet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------------------------->
                        -----------> -> >
 
*2012-2013*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach mehreren Monaten in gebrauch und Intensiver Planung nun ein "Neubeginn" des Projekts. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handmade SSD Halterung - geschätze Arbeitszeit 50 Stunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mitte 2013 ist klar: Abgesehen vom Gehäuserahmen ist *NICHTS* mehr Original geblieben! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handmade und selbstkonzipierung von jeglichen Beleuchtungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laser Gravur im selbst gefrästen Frontplexi. 

---------------->
----------------------> ! <

Zum Schluss dieser Zusammenfassung das Wichtigste !!!

*< Herzlichen Dank an euch Leser!!!! >*
Ohne die vielen netten Kommentare hier in meinem Worklog wär es nicht möglich gewesen das alles zu schaffen! 
Wie viel Kraft und Motivation konnte ich hier immer wieder Tanken. In guten wie in schlechten Zeiten! 

Danke auch an PCGH für das tolle Forum Extreme; ihr ermöglicht all dies überhaupt!
Einen speziellen Dank für die Maineinträge die zusätzliche begeisterung brachten! 

Ausserdem einen riesen dank an Pc4All der die Wakü-Szene überhaupt in die Schweiz brachte!

Am schönen Ende dieses Eintrags möchte ich *meiner* Motivation und den Nerven für die tolle Zusammenarbeit Danken!!!
Viele, viele, viele Hoch und Tiefs habe ich innerhalb dieses Tagebuches erlebt- ! Danke.


----------



## zcei (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hmm hört sich doch sehr nett an.
Aber was ist so besonders daran, wie du am Anfang meintest?
Normale WaKü oder? Aber kannst das Tagebuch trotzdem fortführen 
Bildchen nicht vergessen 

Und eine Antwort kann ich dir auch schon geben:
Den Sleeve gibts bei MDPC-X! Werde mir meinen auch da holen, denn der wird om Forum sozusagen empfohlen. 
(Denk an Schrumpfschlauch, Pin Remover und son Zeug. Tut findeste auch hier im Forum)

Beim Sockel würde ich ja AM3 nehmen (Fanboy) aber wenn die beiden nur zur Auswahl stehen den 1156. Hab ich schon öfters gelesen dass der unter anderem im P/L-Verhältnis besser ist und ist auch besser wegen dem fehlenden SMT.Außerdem werden die neuen Chips auch nur noch für 1156 gebaut oder? Da würde ich mich aber noch vorher von einem bestätigen lassen 
Sonst heißts wieder ich laber *******.

Viel Spaß weiterhin, aber denk an Aktzente sonst isset zu eintönig 

MfG zcei


----------



## Gnome (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Zum Thema Orange würde ich ganz klar an deiner Stelle ein DFI DK P55 T3eH9 nehmen .

Ganz im Orange/Schwarzen Style:

DFI DK P55 T3eH9, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

dazu ein Intel Core i7 860 und dein Rechner ist perfekt . Der i7 860 ist für p55 Sockel 1156 

Dein Vorhaben find ich gut. Gefällt mir orange, zumal ich selber ein orange fanatiker bin - auch wenn mein Rechner im schwarz/blau/weiß Stil gehalten ist


----------



## RobD (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wenn der Rechner in den nächsten 4 Mons fertig werden soll würde ich wohl einen i7 860 (LGA1156) empfehlen, wenns Zeit hat evtl. auf den i9(?) (6 Kerne) warten. Karte hört sich fein an...da hast du dicke Luft um auf den Nvidia GT300 Chip zu warten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

MORA würd ich mir überlegen, nich das der schicke Tower umfällt. 

Wieso an der Seite befestigen? Die Wand oder schick auf nem selbstgebauten Ständer etc. pp, gibt so viele Möglichkeiten.

Duo-LAING brinkt afaik keinen Vorteil ist halt nur was für die Optik, also spar dir das Geld einer LAING und der Dual-Abdeckung.
Eine LAING DDC 1+ mit EK X-TOP V2 Abdeckung ist völlig ausreichend.

Ja schwarzer Schlauch und orangen Knickschutz, mensch ich glaub das hat sogar einer hier im Forum. 

MfG Conner


----------



## RainerZufall (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ja schwarzer Schlauch und Orangener knickschutz das hat Daxtrose.

Hört sich sehr gut an un das von Gnome verlinkte DFI Board würde wirklich perfekt passen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Zum Thema orangene Beleuchtung hab ich 'nen Tip schau mal hier.


----------



## henmar (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

das gehäuse ist der hammer! das werde ich auf jeden fall weiterverfolgen : Abo


----------



## Gnome (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



conner75 schrieb:


> Zum Thema orangene Beleuchtung hab ich 'nen Tip schau mal hier.


 

Denke das hier ist bisschen einfacher .

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds Orange - 60cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds Orange - 60cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel 83054

Da haste gleich orange Beleuchtung .

Hab auch ein FlexLight in meinem Rechner drin, kann ich echt empfehlen die Dinger


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Jo das ist natürlich wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## Gnome (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Denke 3-4 Stück in das Case rein, weil es ja ein sehr großes Case ist und ja auch alles ausgeleuchtet werden soll, würde ich eventuell 1 unten, 1 jeweils rechts und links und 1 oben .


----------



## StrikerofDeath (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das hört sich alles interresant an werde es auf jeden Fall weiter verfolgen 
als Tipp für den CPU wurde ich auf jeden Fall einen i7 nehmen daher du ja auch eine leistungsstarke grak holst , passt das einfach besser zusammen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Kann StrikerofDeath nur zustimmen
wird bestimmt interessant!!


----------



## fnatic (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das Case is schon ein vermögen Wert  

Wird ein Teures Projekt  Viel Erfolg dabei


----------



## affli (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Guten Abend 

Erst mal war ich ganz erstaunt, dass ich schon so viele kommentare erhalten habe. Besten dank dafür. 

@zcei
Habe bereits eine bestellung bei MDPC-X gemacht. 
Super Link, besten dank dafür. 

AM3 bietet mir einfach zu "wenig" leistung. P/L bestimmt gut, 
aber ich will dann mindestens ein paar tage in der obersten Liga 
mitspielen können und das bietet mir leider nur intel. 

Für den Sockel hab ich mich fürs erste entschieden
zu dem aber später mehr. 

@Gnome
Keine Frage wunderschönes Board leider falscher Sockel. 
Die LED's sehen super aus. Besten dank für den Link!

@RobD
War auch mein Gedanke. Daher muss ich wohl den Januar noch abwarten.

@conner75
Genau das dachte ich mir auch! 
Du hast absolut recht, ich bin mir mit dem Standort bzw. Montageort
des Moras noch gar nicht sicher. Es wird sich auch noch zeigen ob
ich den Radi irgendwie mit dem painting des lian-li verbinden kann. 

Die Dual Laing würde ich mir so oder so nur aus optischen gründen holen. 

@StrikerofDeath
Das ist genau so wie du sagst! Werde ich ziemlich sicher auch.

@fnatic
Besten dank. Hoffe auch das beste! 

Nachfolgend ein kleines Update zu meinem "Projekt"

Mein Lian-li 1000X wird ersch am 21.10 geliefert. 
noch eine Woche länger warten. Super. 

Das Gehäuse wird innen wie auch aussen in schwarz orange gehalten. 
Wie wäre es wenn das Mainboardtrail orange wäre?
Ich hatte daran gedacht das Netzteil zu lackieren irgend ein geiles motiv.
(Lüfter gegen unten eingebaut.)
Oder wie auf dem Bild zu sehen Schwarz mit XFL Lüfter.
Ist auch sehr schön.
Die Seitenwand soll oben und unten einen kleinen Ausschnitt haben und in der mitte einen etwas grösseren. Siehe Anhang.
Die Kabel werden Gesleevt siehe Anhang das Material wurde 
bei MDPC-X bestellt. 

Habe heute gerade Plexiglas Muster erhalten! Bin mir eigentlich schon ziemlich sicher welches ich nehmen werde! Hab die kleinen kurz abgeknipst.
Was meint ihr?

Wenn es in der zeit keinen anderen Sockel mehr gibt werde ich 
das EVGA SLI LE bestellen. Es ist das einzige Board welches meiner meinung nach passt. Schlicht in schwarz.
Jedenfalls gibt es beim 1366 kein anderes Board welches einerseits gut ist, sli unterstützt und komplett in schwarz gehalten ist.
Auch gibt es keine Boards wie das DFI für Sockel 755 welches orange ist.
Für das P55 gibts ausserdem noch fast keine Wakü Kühler.

Ich bin noch etwas am Rätseln ob den EK oder MIPS komplett MB Kühler..
beide wären wunderschön um noch ein bisschen orange aufzutragen..! 

Ich muss mir bald überlegen den i7 920 zu bestellen, da der ja gegen Jahresende auslaufen soll.

Schlauch hab ich auch was schönes gefunden.
Einzig beim Radi bin ich noch etwas unsicher. 
Ob ich vielleicht ein dual im gehäuse anbringe und oder ein quadradi 
stehend an die Seitenwand, oder doch eher ein Mora2. 
Wir werden sehen. Zeit bringt Rat. Hoffe ich zumindest.

So, ich könnte hier noch Stunden labern.
Wünsche einen schönen Abend und bis bald.  
Danke für die kommenden kommentare


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Kauf dir ein Cougar NT, das ist schon Orange und bietet erstklassige Hardware


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Kann dir die MIPS-Mobo-Kühler echt empfehlen hab auch welche.
Sehen einfach nur stylisch aus und wie du bemerkt hast ist lackieren kein Ding. Geile Optik in Wunschfarbe, was will man mehr. 
Bekommst nen Abo von mir, das Projekt interessiert mich. 

MfG Conner


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hab grad auf dem ersten Bild oben bei den Laufwerken "Asus Blue rail" gelesen. Ist das neu, oder meintest du "Blu Ray"?


----------



## affli (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hab grad auf dem ersten Bild oben bei den Laufwerken "Asus Blue rail" gelesen. Ist das neu, oder meintest du "Blu Ray"?



Das ist was ganz neues.. 
Ging wohl etwas schnell. (entschuldige bitte) 

Ach ja das Cougar NT hatte ich anfänglich auch im Auge. 
Ist mir aber zu "wenig" speziell. Eine lackierung wär schon was feines.


----------



## _V_ (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*


----------



## affli (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Habe übrigens heute endlich eine Schweizer Firma gefunden die mir meine gewünschten Ausschnitte macht. 

Für alle (Schweizer) die es intressiert folgender link:
http://www.waterjet.ch

Werde heute Abend mal auf CAD meine ausschnitte zeichnen, 
damit die Firma Waterjet mir dies mal Offerieren kann. 

Diese schneiden auch gleich mein Plexi. Super! 

Ausserdem werd ich mich wohl auf die Schlauchdicke 13/10 festlegen.
Da man etliche schöne Anschlüsse findet und Schlauch in Orange verfügbar ist. (Feserschlauch 13/10mm UV Orange! (Caseking)
Oder gibt es andere Empfehlungen eurerseits?

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## StrikerofDeath (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

hi, 
Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar wieviel gibst dun ungefähr aus für deine Wasserkühlung?
Das wüde mich mal interresieren!
MFG StrikerofDeath


----------



## affli (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



StrikerofDeath schrieb:


> hi,
> Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar wieviel gibst dun ungefähr aus für deine Wasserkühlung?
> Das wüde mich mal interresieren!
> MFG StrikerofDeath



Hey, Striker

Ich hab mir nicht unbedingt ein Budget gemacht. 
Ich werde hauptsächlich auf die Optik aber sicher auch auf Leistung und Qualität achten. Hab noch nicht die komplette Einkaufsliste zusammen, da ich mich im nächsten Monat hauptsächlich um das Gehäuse kümmere. Daher kann ich dir beim besten Willen nicht sagen auf was für einen Betrag ich kommen werde. Halte dich aber auf dem Laufenden. 

Grüsse


----------



## affli (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Werte Besucher

Freude herrscht, mein Gehäuse ist sogar zwei Tage früher eingetroffen als 
mir mitgeteilt wurde. Leider hatte ich erst heute Zeit einen ersten Blick auf mein eher grosses Paket zu werfen. Ich bin begeistert!
Lian-Li Qualität und eine Gehäuse das mir äusserlich unheimlich gefällt. 
Aber das ist alles Geschmackssache!

Es ist schon spät und ich habe morgen einen anstrengenden Tag, 
daher halte ich mich kurz.
Konnte es aber nicht lassen ein Lebenszeichen von mir zu geben 
und hier ein paar Bilder up zu loaden. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Schick, aber jetzt schnell zerlegen und den Innenraum schwärzen.


----------



## affli (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Guten Abend. 

@Conner
Bin dabei.. 

Noch ein ganz kleines Update: 
Das Gehäuse ist soweit Schraubbar zerlegt, mal schauen welche Nieten ich noch Aufbohren muss um alles sauber hin zu bekommen. Ich hoffe es geht soweit ohne, obwohl ich etwas enttäuscht bin dass sich bei einem solch teuren Gehäuse die Zwischenböden nich abschrauben lassen. Aber was solls, ist doch schön gibt es was zu tun. 
Das lästige schleifen fängt an. Obwohl eigentlich macht es spass.  
Das ganze dann mir Antisilikon entfetten und es sollte reichen um die Grundierung aufzutragen. Aussen bin ich mir Designtechnisch noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Es braucht noch ein paar Skizzen. 

Möglichst bald soll der Ausschnitt gemacht werden. 
meine momentane Variante gefällt mir noch nicht ganz, auch da braucht es noch ein paar überlegungen. Ich möchte aber die schön schlichten Linien des Gehäuses nicht unterbrechen oder gar zerstören.. 

So, meine Freundin wartet ich muss dann wohl mein Hobby unterbrechen..
Kennt das jemand? 

Update:
Heute sind die Netze, Schrumpfschläuche sowie die Schrauben von MDPC-X eingetroffen. Wie erwartet erstklassige Ware wie auch Qualität. Kann den Sleev nur wärmstens weiterempfehlen!
Danke Nils für deine schnelle Lieferung in die Schweiz!

Nur auf das Netzteil muss ich wohl noch bis anfangs nächste Woche warten. Übers Wochenende gibts aber genügend anders zu tun. 
Meine CAD Zeichnung wie auch das Photoshop Bild für die Farbgestalltung sind noch nicht fertig. Geschliffen muss auch noch genügend werden.
Aber ich freue mich. Das geliebte Hobby. 

Ausserdem hat Morgen ein guter Kumpel von mir Geburtstag, daher muss ich schauen wie stark die Kopfschmerzen werden. 

Ich wünsche allen einen angenehmen Freitag!


----------



## affli (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hallo zusammen

Im Anhang findet ihr drei möglichkeiten wie ich mir vorstelle den Radiator an die Gehäusewand zu befestigen / integrieren. 

Interne Radis möcht ich nicht verbauen, die möglichkeiten die ich hätte 
wollen mir nicht gefallen. Möglich (intern):

2x 14cm in der Front. 
1x 12 cm oben hinter der Dual Laing oder 14cm im Deckel. 
Aber wie gesagt ich tendiere stark zu einer externen Radi!

Die Variante das ganze sonst wo im Zimmer zu befestigen möchte ich auch nicht. Das ganze soll ein Würfel bilden.. 

Sicher ist, der Radiator wird mit Lackiert, 
sollte also dann auch optisch was taugen! 
Welche Variante findet ihr die beste?
Ich wäre froh um jede Meinung oder Anregung!

Grüsse


----------



## StrikerofDeath (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

hi,

Also ich finde die 2 te möglicheit auf dem bild am besten!

em Frage: mit welchem programm hasse das gezeichnet, weil ich bräuchte auch mal 
so ein programm. (Danke im vorraus).


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Die dritte Variante hat am meisten Kühlfläche und ist somit die bessere Variante. 
Mal abgesehen das sie mir pers auch besser gefällt. 

Edit: mit 9 LED-Lüftern siehts im Dunkeln richtig geil aus!


----------



## Skorpion60310 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an,

Variante 3 sieht geil aus und ist auch noch funktionell


----------



## affli (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Abend,

Ich wollt noch kurz ein paar bilder posten und euch auf den neusten Stand bringen. Hab am Detailplan gezeichnet um vorallem auch mein Ausschnitt in der Seitenwand fertigzustellen. Hab es geschaft. Die Seitenwand ist abgeschikt und wird nächste Woche wieder bei mir angeliefert.
Um die Frage zu beantworten die gestellt wurde; ich arbeite in einem Architekturbüro und zeiche daher auf einem teuren Verktorworks09.

Montags war ich beim Lackierer um den Termin für die Lackierung zu reservieren. Das Lian-Li wird erst mal innen komplett schwarz Matt gespritzt und aussen alles im RS Orange. Danach wird entschieden was weiter lackiert wird und vorallem welche Farbe die drei Radis bekommen.
Das ganze wird sich noch mal eine Woche verschieben da ich die Radis noch nicht habe.

Leider konnte ich mich erst gestern entscheiden und bestellen.
Habe drei mal den 2-fachen 14cm Radi bestellt. 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 280mm Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 280 - black 
natürlich mit noch mal 6 Xigmatek Lüfter. 
Diese drei werden alle den horizontalen weg an die Rechte Gehäusewand befestigt.  Das ganze im zusammenspiel müsste etwa an eine Leistung des Moras herankommen. (Siehe Bild unten).

Um etwas Beschäftigung zu haben hab ich mir ein Silverstone NT gegönnt.
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd - Designing Inspiration

Zwei Laing ddc pumpen habe ich gleich mitbestellt um die genauen bohrabstände zu kennen. (es wird ein Plexihalter geben)

Am Wochenende habe ich sowiso keine Zeit für den PC!
Ich darf meinem geliebten Golf R32 Winterreifen montieren und den service machen. (Lebe auf 1100 m.ü.m) 

Na ja es geht immer was. Aber ich hab ja noch 3 Monate Zeit.


----------



## rabit (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Bin ja mal auf dein Gehäuse gespannt.


----------



## Skorpion60310 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Also ich bin ja auch mal gespannt...
Obwohl ich mir die Kombi mit Schwarz und Orange nicht 100%ig vorstellen kann!

Drum will ich ganz schnell mehr sehen


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@ Scorpion60310

Dann solltest du dir das Sys von Daxtrose mal anschauen der hat schon diese Kombi.


----------



## Skorpion60310 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hab mir das von HolstenDose angesehen, (Daxtrose nicht gefunden  ) 

Und jetzt bin ich noch mehr gespannt


----------



## graebens (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sehr schönes Case und weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@ Skorpion60310

Habs für dich mal rausgesucht.


----------



## HolstenDose (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Geile Farbzusammen stellung
Geiles Projekt
MfG


----------



## Skorpion60310 (2. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@ConNerVos

Danke, jetzt bin ich gleich mehr gespannt


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das glaub ich. 
Leider gibt es diesen schönen Rechner nicht mehr DaxTrose hat ihn zerlegt.
Ich glaub er hat wieder ein neues Projekt am Start.


----------



## Skorpion60310 (2. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ja das liebe Hobby, 

kaum ist man fertig juckt es einem schon wieder in den Finger 

Gibt`s eigentlich ne Selbsthilfegruppe für Modder


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ja, du bist bereits Mitglied!


----------



## Skorpion60310 (2. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

 

Dann will ich aber auch nen Button haben wie die anonymen Alkoholiker


----------



## affli (2. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



Skorpion60310 schrieb:


> Dann will ich aber auch nen Button haben wie die anonymen Alkoholiker




Das hört sich gut an. 
(oder nicht?)


----------



## affli (3. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Da bei mir diese Woche leider (warte auf Radi's, Seitenwand und NT) nicht viel läuft noch ein paar iphone bilder.


----------



## StrikerofDeath (4. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

hi

Das sieht doch alles Schon gut aus....
Vor allem die Lüfter gefallen mir richtig gut.
Mach weiter so, ich freu mich schon auf nächste upgrade


----------



## Modstar (4. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ja die Lüfter sind echt schön aber bei mir sausen die auch runtergeregelt!
Oder ist das nur bei mir so???


----------



## Icemanspirit (4. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sieht sehr nett bis hierhin aus 
wird dann am ende die graka mit einem plexi versehen oder wie sind hier die gedanken ?


----------



## affli (7. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

So, hab heute noch was nettes abgeholt. 
Ist noch nicht alles abgelichtet, morgen gehts weiter.


----------



## _hellgate_ (7. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

sehr geil vorallem die massen an xigmateks^^

die radis sind auch sehr überzeugend

ich freu mich schon auf die temps


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Bin erst jetzt auf das Projekt gestoßen, das ist nicht schlecht übel. Mach weiter so. Freu mich auf mehr Bilder. Das Gehäuse ist der hammer.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (9. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Endlich mal ein zu 100% modulares Netzteil  
Ist das ein ST1000-NV oder ein ST1200?


----------



## affli (10. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Abend Leute,
Danke für euer Interesse.
Der Mehraufwand für ein Tagebuch lohnt sich also doch..

Leider komme ich trotzdem nicht dazu hier alles so schön zu Gestalten wie das einige von euch tun. Dafür entschuldige ich mich. 

Ich werde aber alles daran setzen es in Zukunft etwas besser zu machen.

Also Fakt ist, das Gehäuse, die Radi's, die "NTverkleidung" und Zubehör gehen Mittwoch zum Auto-Lackierer. (Perl-Orange - SchwarzMatt) 

Habe daher noch viel zu tun. Ich muss noch einiges an zubehör schleifen sowie die 3 Radis. 
Heute waren die zwei Seitenwände dran. Ja, heute war meine linke Seitenwand in der Post.  Mir gefällt der Ausschnitt sehr!
An der anderen Seitenwand musste ich noch die ganzen Locher 
für die Radibefestigung anzeichnen und bohren! Danach beide Wände schleifen und mit Antisilikon reinigen. Schwups und der Abend war zu ende.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder, Update folgt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(erklärung zu bildern mit lüfter:
da man die befestigung der drei frontlüfter "gut" sehen kann hab ich mir überlegt die halterungen aus plexi zu machen. Ich denke gut beleuchtet wirkt das sehr geil.)


----------



## affli (10. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein zu 100% modulares Netzteil
> Ist das ein ST1000-NV oder ein ST1200?



Dieser Meinung bin ich auch.  
Es ist ein 1000-NV. Hoffe es ist nach dem Lüfterwechsel nicht so Laut wie ich es schon so oft gelesen habe.. 

Leider stehe ich bei diesem Netzteil gerade vor einem Problem.
Es ist so beschissen konstruiert das sich das innere nicht demontieren lassen will. 
Dies nur so betreffend allgemeine Garantiebedingungen..


----------



## godtake (10. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Da fällt mir eigentlich nur noch eines ein: Phenomenal! Das Window sieht nur gut aus!

Der Ausschnitt ist jetzt per Wasserstrahl gemacht worden, oder? Kannst du unwissenden wie mir einen ungefähren finanziellen Anhaltspunkt geben? Reicht ja auch grob (bis 100 / über 100 / weit mehr als 100Euronen ). Wär toll!


----------



## affli (10. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



godtake schrieb:


> Da fällt mir eigentlich nur noch eines ein: Phenomenal! Das Window sieht nur gut aus!
> 
> Der Ausschnitt ist jetzt per Wasserstrahl gemacht worden, oder? Kannst du unwissenden wie mir einen ungefähren finanziellen Anhaltspunkt geben? Reicht ja auch grob (bis 100 / über 100 / weit mehr als 100Euronen ). Wär toll!



Besten Dank. Ich find ihn auch ganz gelungen!
Jep, dieser Wasserstrahl-Ausschnitt hat die firma waterjet.ch für mich gemacht. Der spass hat mich umgerechnet gut 100 euro gekostet.


----------



## godtake (10. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

gugu, Danke für die schnelle Antwort...jub, das ist mächtig Holz - aber dafür ist die Qualität einfach nur umwerfend!

Grüße, GodTake


----------



## affli (11. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Es ist geschaft und die "Knochenarbeit" ist getan.
Alles ist fertig um morgen zum Lackierer gefahren zu werden.
Ganz kleines Zubehör werde ich selber lackieren.

Die rechte Seitenwand ist fertig gebohrt, geschliffen und abgelichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Arbeitsgerät.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Radis an meinem Arbeitsplatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Moment etwas neben mir ein anderes Teil der Begierde..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit viel aufwand bearbeitete zusammengewürfelte welches morgen abgeliefert wird, sieht dann so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Abschluss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tschüss


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hammergeil!

Nach dem Genuss deines TBs ist mein Plan, einige Teile per Wasserstrahl aussensen zu lassen nur bestätigt worden!


----------



## godtake (11. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

wow...lecker...und unglaublich wie viele Einzelteile man aus einem derart mächtigen Gehäuse machen kann. 
Freu mich schon auf die "Vom-Lacken-zurück-Bilder"

Grüße, Godtake


----------



## affli (15. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Abend,

Bald ist Montag, ich glaube der erste Montag seit langem auf den ich mich freue. 
Warum? Morgen Abend darf ich "hoffentlich" mein Gehäuse in Orange nach Hause holen. Kann es kaum erwarten. 
Heute wollt ich noch kurz meine Laing's zeigen.. 

Ich wünsche einen schönen Abend und bis bald.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skorpion60310 (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Dann freuen wir uns gleich mal auf neue Bilder, immer her damit


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ist der Dual-Deckel denn auch schon da?


----------



## affli (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ist der Dual-Deckel denn auch schon da?



Nein, der kommt leider frühstens ende dieser Woche.. 
Immer dieses warten, warten und noch mal warten..


----------



## affli (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

So, bin zurück vom Lackierer. 
Spitzen Arbeit geleistet, das Tower gefällt mir bis auf ein paar Details ausgezeichnet. Aber das ganze wird dann ja mit CPU, Graka und NB Kühler sowiso noch mal zum Lackierer gebracht, daher ist die hoffnung auf perfektion noch nicht verloren.. 
Vorallem Frontseitig muss noch etwas Schwarz rein. 
Das Perl ist sehr schwer zu fotografieren, wollt aber zumindest ein Foto kurz Zeigen, spätistens Morgen folgen mehr. 

Einen schönen Abend wünscht Affli




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

sieht klasse aus, und der Lüfter ergänzt sich eh super dazu  hätt ich kein blaues Mainboard usw, würd ich meins genauso lacken ^^

super arbeit vom Lackierer, kannste mal ein paar bilder machen auf denen "mehr" zu sehen ist? =D


----------



## affli (18. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Morgen,

Ich bekomme leider erst morgen die Spiegelreflexcam von einem guten freund um endlich anständige foto's zu machen. 
Das Orange sieht auf meiner cam durch das goldperl einfach "********" aus.  

Habe heute natürlich fleissig weitergearbeitet. 
Habe ein paar teile grundiert und lackiert.
Ausserdem wollte ich heute unbedingt die radis an die seitenwand montieren.
Das hat mich mehr zeit gekostet als jemals erwartet. Keine passenden schwarze schrauben da, keine passende distanzhalter. 
Mir schlaues kind doch glatt eine schlaue lösung eingefallen. hat zeit und arbeit gekostet aber siehe da.. (Ich muss schlafen- gute nacht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir aus einem alustab kuszerhand 12 stücke abgesägt, geschliffen, grundiert und lackiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei noch andere teile.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die seitenwand lackiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine fertige distanzhalterung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach schön nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu beachten der kontrstreiche gut gewählte hintergrund...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gelungen sieht es aus..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum schluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STER187 (18. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

einfach nur wow...
echt schön..

mfg
STER187


----------



## Kochi (18. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

sieht echt schön aus
bin gespannt wies ausieht wenn alles zusammen gebaut ist

MfG


----------



## godtake (19. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

WOW! Sieht einfach nur genial aus mit den 3 Radis nebeneinander! Das Ding haut mich einfach um! Sehr schöne Arbeit!


----------



## in-vino-veritas (19. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

 
nicht schlecht bisher...Das Orange sieht fast so aus wie das Lian Li 343B von Holstendose...

weiter so


----------



## affli (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

morgen,
nach einem langen schlaf auf dem sofa bin ich wieder kurz wach. 
ich glaube es sind ein paar gute filme vor mir durch geflimmert...
besten dank für eure positiven rückmeldungen!
irgendwie hab ich es nicht geschaft weitere fotos zu machen und mein lian-li ist bereits wieder beim lackierer. die front war mir einfach zu orange! es wurde bereits gestern grosszügig schwarzmatt lackiert. das frontpanel sowie die laufwerksblenden sind auch in schwarz umlackiert worden. siehe bild. heute werd ich es wieder abholen dürfen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(handy bild)

gestern sind noch ein paar kleinigkeiten eingetroffen. unter anderem auch dieses schöne ding.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat jemand von euch schon mal das "schaufelrad" lackiert?
gibt es da irgend was zu beachten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wäre nämlich genial wen sich die zwei blauen räder in orange oder schwarz verwandeln würden. 

mal schauen. 

ansonsten was gibts neues. was das thema sichtfenster anbelangt bin ich mir zur zeit unschlüssig. das orange plexi sieht auf dem orange sehr speziell aus. warte daher noch auf ein paar neue muster im bereich schwarz. 
leider sind diese wohl zu dunkel für meinen geschmack.

ausserdem habe ich das mainboard bestellt. 
habe mich hier für ein evga sli le entschieden da es momentan das passenste board für mein rechner ist! ausserdem liegt es ja voll im trend
und es gibt die schönen mips kühler dazu. 
eigentlich war das board nicht für diesen monat budgetiert! da es in der schweiz aber sehr, sehr schlecht lieferbar ist, musste ich handeln.. 

so in dem motto nur mit orange lackierten mipskühlern und anderem ram und cpu kühler- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, ich schlaf schon fast wieder ein.
In dem sinne wünsche ich noch guten schlaf und bis bald.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Oh man!  Auf nen Samstag so früh wach....

Das stimmt, das Board ist echt super, da es auch so gut wie komplett in schwarz gehalten ist!? Hat EVGA mal mitgedacht....

Warum hast du den CPU-Kühler gedreht?

Dann schlaf erstmal schön weiter....


----------



## affli (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Oh man!  Auf nen Samstag so früh wach....
> 
> Das stimmt, das Board ist echt super, da es auch so gut wie komplett in schwarz gehalten ist!? Hat EVGA mal mitgedacht....
> 
> ...



wie erwähnt ist dies nicht mein board.  meins kommt erst nächst woche.. 
danke für deinen kommentar.


----------



## affli (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

so, das gehäuse ist zurück und sogar abgelichtet, man glaubt es nicht.. 

ich wünsch euch viel spass bei den nachstehenden foto's.
jetzt gefällts mir richtig gut. bin froh hab ich in die front noch das schwarz matt eingebracht! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LK1801 (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Die Front gefällt mir so viel besser, freu' mich auf mehr!


----------



## Kochi (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

sieht richtig geil aus gute farb combi


----------



## Stingray93 (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wow! no commend 
Tauschen?


----------



## affli (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

ich hab noch ein paar neue foto's. wenn ich schon dabei bin. 

noch mal etwas besser die radi's:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit lüfter sieht die sache noch besser aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die ausgeschnittene seitenwand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die befestigung der seitenwände:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die seitenwände mal kurz montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das mainboardtray:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitere bilder folgen


----------



## affli (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Wow! no commend
> Tauschen?



bin momentan ganz zufrieden..


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hhmmm
Das Gehäuse könnte DaxTrose gefallen; hat der nicht die Farbkombi?

Sieht super aus.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

die halterung der drei frontlüfter muss ich wohl wirklich aus plexi anfertigen.
da stört mich momentan noch was. werd mich jetzt erst mal an den zusammenbau des netzteils machen. passende schrauben für die radilüfter brauche ich auch noch, da wurde mal wieder ein ärgerlicher messfehler gemacht und die schwarzen schrauben sind zu kurz. 

hab mir noch kurz eine laufwerksblende zusammengebaut aber seht selbst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, jetzt werd ich mir was zu abendessen kochen. guten apetit.


----------



## StrikerofDeath (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

HI,

Gefällt mir ziemlich gut, nur das mit den Radiatoren
an der Seite ist leicht übertrieben aber trotzdem sehr gut
an der seite befestigt muss ich ja schon sagen.

Nur eine Frage hätte ich dazu wie wielse die Schläuche ins gehäuse von den Radiatroen 
bekommen?


----------



## godtake (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hm, übertrieben find ich das mit den Radis absolut nicht, sieht einfach nur irre aus! Hammerarbeit (ich glaub ich wiederhol mich - egal), und wirklich perfekte Arbeit. Du siehst mich erblassen vor Neid!


----------



## Lower (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!
Super find ich das Projekt! Könntest du vllt am Ende mal eine Kostenaufstellung machen. Würde mich interessieren. Ich schätze unter 2000€uronen nicht!


----------



## Aholic (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wirklich nicht übel! 
Bin gespannt wann es wieder neues gibt


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

WOW Das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus ! klasse farb combi..


----------



## in-vino-veritas (24. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Geht ja gut voran, aber wie soll die Verschlauchung aussehen?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (25. November 2009)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hast du was größeres vor  die Radis sind zwar übertrieben aber geil , aber die Verschlauchung ist bestimmt nicht einfach  find ich aber gut


----------



## affli (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Na aber hallo zusammen. 
Auch ich lebe noch! Hatte leider gerade private probleme und musste mein hobby einen monat ruhen lassen. 

trotzdem wünsche ich allen besuchern ein frohes neues jahr!

nichts desto trotz geht es weiter. 
ich poste mal wieder eine runde  bilder vom aktuellen (ruhenden)
mittlerweile schon ziemlich teure lian-li projekt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



logischerweise habe ich mir noch ein paar neue teile geholt, zu denen aber in meinem nächsten post mehr. 
ende der woche müsste nachschub von mdpcx und aquatuning eintreffen. 
erst dann habe ich alle kühler um noch mal beim lackierer vorbei zu sehen. 
(abgesehn Graka) ich warte noch immer ab mit meiner bestellung--

Wooooo bleibt NVidia...???

auf das aquero mit powerbooster und vlf display warte ich nun auch schon über einen monat und es ist immer noch keine besserung in sicht..

das plexi ist leider auch noch immer nicht bestellt also können die lüfter und die laingpumpen auch noch nicht an ihren endgültigen platz. 

ihr seht es ist noch immer mehr als genügend zu tun.

Ach ja, eigentlich wäre ja ende januar die fertigstellung geplant gewesen, aber ja den verlohrenen monat werde ich wohl minimum länger brauchen.


----------



## affli (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

wie versprochen noch mehr bildchen diesmal jedoch von der hardware..

das schöne sli le! ich hasse jedoch die platzierung des 8pin steckers! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der orange schlauch von feser der wie ich finde sehr gut passt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=176689&stc=1&d=1262638317




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ramkühler der noch in orange lackiert wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die teure aber schöne xonar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein intel i920 musste her!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



durchflusssensor für den aquero




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 riegel an 2gb gt rams




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu letzt das gute schöne herrliche ding da.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Nice ! 
Möcht nicht deine Rechnungen sehen


----------



## Modstar (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ach ich glaube, wer so ein Auto in der Garage stehen hat, der kann sich es auch leisten mal hier und mal da 200 € auszugeben!
Soll nicht böse gemeint sein!
Übrigens schöne mod!
Edit: Lässt du die "Kopfe" der Dominator auch lackieren?


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wow, genial das ganzen Projekt ist total geil. Mach weiter so. Die 3 Radis auf der Rückseite gefallen mir richtig gut. Das Orange sieht super aus.


----------



## affli (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



Modstar schrieb:


> Ach ich glaube, wer so ein Auto in der Garage stehen hat, der kann sich es auch leisten mal hier und mal da 200 € auszugeben!
> Soll nicht böse gemeint sein!
> Übrigens schöne mod!
> Edit: Lässt du die "Kopfe" der Dominator auch lackieren?



das auto gehört leider nicht mir. 
daher bin ich auch nur ein "normalsterblicher", will mich aber nicht beklagen sonst könnte ich mir definitiv kein solches projekt leisten- 

danke für "eure" komplimente, mir gefällt es auch sehr gut. 
ich hoffe es ist irgendwann ein ende abzusehen. 

zu deiner frage. ja, die "köpfe" der dominator werden auch lackiert, nicht das man hinter dem ram-lüfter plötzlich noch rot sieht.. 

grüsse


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

wuha geiles Projekt, und schöne Landschaft. Ich beneide euch, als Flachlandbewohner =( 

Ihr müsst ja ne hammergeile Aussicht haben? 


Bin dann mal gespannt wies weitergeht


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Juhu affli ist wieder da. Super weiter so!


----------



## affli (5. Januar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> wuha geiles Projekt, und schöne Landschaft. Ich beneide euch, als Flachlandbewohner =(
> 
> Ihr müsst ja ne hammergeile Aussicht haben?
> 
> ...


 

Ach die berge sind auf dauer auch langweilig. 
ausserdem ist jetzt alles weiss und das autofahrem mühsam.. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Juhu affli ist wieder da. Super weiter so!




Ich freue mich auch von dir zu hören ConNerVos...


----------



## fuddles (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sehr geiles Konzept  Arbeite ja selbst an einem Schwarz/Orange Mod. Die Farbkombi ist echt der Hit. [ABO] drin


----------



## godtake (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Loslos Affli. Mehr. Bilder. Mach. Ausreden zählen nicht! Wir haben so lange auf was neues gewartet, nu woll ma auch ordentlich was sehen!


----------



## affli (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



godtake schrieb:


> Loslos Affli. Mehr. Bilder. Mach. Ausreden zählen nicht! Wir haben so lange auf was neues gewartet, nu woll ma auch ordentlich was sehen!



ich gebe mein bestes godtake, die ausreden sind jetzt alle!  

heute abend gehts weiter.. jupii  

wünsche allen einen angenehmen tag!


----------



## LOGIC (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Jetzt ist schon 22:26 und es sind noch keine bilder hier :O


----------



## Modstar (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

los affli!
Es gibt keine Ausreden mehr!
Das hast du selber gesagt!


----------



## Nixtreme (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Gratulation zur Main! 
Dieses Projekt hat's aber auch wirklich verdient! Definitiv ein MDPC-X Kandidat


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Gratulation ! Sowas muß man ja auch auf die Main Posten !


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hammermod, das Gehäuse ist ja mal riesig und die Farbkombi gefällt mir sehr gut.
3 Radi´s an der außenwand ist auch mal was anderes, ich finde die Idee gut. 
Werde dein Projekt weiter verfolgen.


----------



## affli (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

wow. bin gerade selber überrascht. herzlichen dank auch. 
das ist doch mal ein ausfsteller. leider hab ich es gestern nicht geschaft bilder zu posten, war zu lange mit basteln beschäftigt. 

ich hoffe heute abend ist es so weit. 
danke an pcgh und extrem-forum. 
hab euch alle lieb..!


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Glückwunsch zur Main auch von mir. 
Ja ... Bilder bitte.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Bin durch die Main auf dieses tagebuch aufmerksam geworden
Ist ja der Hammer was du hier zauberst.Diese Farb-Kombination kennt man ja schon, sie ist irgendwie in Mode.
Mir gefällt die Radi Seitenwand am besten , wobei das Case natürlich auch ein Augenschmaus ist.
Wenn du mit dem Pc fertig bist,ist er bestimmt MDPC würdig.


----------



## affli (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

abend zusammen. 

gerne bringe ich euch noch auf den neusten stand. 

bin fleissig am kabel-ein-packen 
das 8-pin fertig, das 24-pin in kürze. 

hab von nils heute nachschub bekommen so das ich jetzt alles sleeven kan.
danke für die gewohnt schnelle und feine lieferung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer hat eigentlich mit diesem scheiss sleeven angefangen??? 
für alle klugscheisser; ich gebe immer etwas mehr luft zwischen stecker ende und anfang sleevader! dies gefällt und hält besser!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem habe ich noch diverse schrauben und teile schwarz lackiert. 
der lack hält bei ein wenig sorgfallt erstaunlich gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die schwarz lackierten gitter mit schwarzen schrauben fertig montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das NT wurde mit mdpc-x schrauben befestigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze sieht dann von hinten so aus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem habe ich angefangen das panel zu bearbeiten. 
abgesehen von 4x usb will und brauch ich nichts, daher musste der rest weichen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die xonar abdeckung abgeschraubt um sie orange zu lackieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, es läuft wieder etwas. 
ich hoffe stark darauf dass morgen ein grösseres packet von aquatunig eintrifft!!! wäre schön nach einem monat wartezeit- 

ich wünsche allen eine gute nacht.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sehr schöne Bilder, vor allem die Rückseite sieht genial aus.
Mach weiter so.


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Endlich wieder Bilder ! Sieht echt schick aus. Orange und Schwarz passt echt super zusammen.


----------



## Nixtreme (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Joa ein gutes Update, schade nur dass man die Abdeckung der Xonar nicht wirklich sehen wird da sie ja nach eingebaut "unten" schaut


----------



## Tytator (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Da passt bis jetzt echt alles zusammen, weiter so!


----------



## niCe' (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

affli! 

Das Case ist ja gigantisch! ^^

Könntest du mir bitte sagen wie hoch das Vieh ist?! ^^

Und dein Tagebuch : 

Mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen!


----------



## godtake (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## affli (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

das hat man(n) davon!; man(n) bastelt und plötzlich ist es schon wieder viel zu spät geworden! zum glück will ich euch noch auf den neusten stand bringen und es wird noch später. 
zum glück ist schon freitag und in ein "paar" stunden wochenende! 

ohne grosse worte hier die aktuelle situation. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will mich noch kurz bedanken für die zahlreichen positiven rückmeldungen, so macht es doppelt spass. 

gute nacht


----------



## Modstar (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

igitt der Ram kühler gefällt mir ganz und garnicht!


----------



## h_tobi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sieht doch gut aus. 
Zum Ramkühler. Ich würde die Lüfter lackieren.


----------



## affli (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



Modstar schrieb:


> igitt der Ram kühler gefällt mir ganz und garnicht!




mir irgendwie auch ganz und gar nicht ist viel zu wuchtig.
mal schauen aber die wasserkühler gefallen mir alle auch nicht.

@h_tobi
die lüfter eher nicht aber das lüftergehäuse bestimmt!


----------



## h_tobi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Geht natürlich auch,
mit etwas Kontrast wirkt der Kühler sicher gleich ganz anders.


----------



## The Killer for Two (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

wobei ich finde so ein bischen proz schadet in dem großen gehäuse gar nicht  lieber farblich anpasstn dann sieht das gut aus

PS: Tobi ab in die Werkstadt husch husch


----------



## affli (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@the killer

da hast du bestimmt recht. kommt zeit kommt rat. 
mensch ich bin müde und der tag ist noch so lange...

@tobi
ja, los arbeiten!


----------



## h_tobi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hey ihr zwei,
wollt ihr mich los werden?
War aber fleißig, die erste beleuchtete Blende ist fertig, und sieht genial aus. 
Werde gleich mein TB updaten, muss mich erst mal aufwärmen.


----------



## The Killer for Two (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ne wir haben dich doch lieb 
aber bischen necken ist erlaubt glaub ich 

ich warte auf das Update


----------



## h_tobi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Immer auf die "Kleinen". 
Ne, Spaß muss sein, das Leben ist kurz genug.


----------



## affli (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Immer auf die "Kleinen".
> Ne, Spaß muss sein, das Leben ist kurz genug.



da geb ich dir absolut recht.
wie eine hühnerleiter - kurz und verschissen. 

obwohl schon alle anschlüsse 13/10 in nikel bestellt sind, habe ich heute etwas sehr schönes enddeckt: 
Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör

leider sind noch keine winkel gelistet ansonsten muss ich die schönen dinger haben..


----------



## h_tobi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hast du die Preise gesehen, solange sich da nichts tut, würde ich lieber verzichten.


----------



## The Killer for Two (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

sag mir wenn es die gibt sag mir bescheid


----------



## Progs-ID (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hey,
finde dein Projekt super. Hab es eben auf der Main entdeckt. Werde es weiterverfolgen.


----------



## affli (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

na hallo erstmal. 

so, hab ziemlich was gemacht die letzten paar stunden. 

das 24pin kabel ist fertig gesleevt- bilder sind noch in bearbeitung. 
die abdeckung des durchflusssensors wurde grundiert und morgen ist er schwarz matt. 

den kompletten tag lang habe ich die kabel meiner 6 lüfter für die radis 
optimiert. ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der lösung, obwohl es ein wahnsinniger aufwand war.  aber seht selbst...

ausserdem habe ich das netzteil angeworfen um die orangen leuchten und neon's zu sehen die den schlauch und das innenleben zur geltung bringen sollen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aquacomputer durchflusssensor auseinandergebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ausgangslage waren 6 3pin lüfterkabel/stecker
dies war die erste idee, aber nein es war nicht genug schön. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es folgte mehrmaliges abisolieren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiter ging es mit einem schönen spielzeug. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schritt eins.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schritt 2. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schritt 3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit diesem schönen heissluftgebläse macht es freude zu arbeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach der nochmaligen demontage der lüfter und erneutem sleeven kam dieses tolle kabel zum vorschein.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die lüfter laufen sogar an, sehr schön..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die orangen leds gefallen mir sehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der schlauch wirkt leider etwas zu gelb, kommt aber super zur geltung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, ihr habt wieder etwas zu sehen und ich kann beruhigt aus gehen.
morgen wirds wohl kompfschmerzen geben..

eine schöne samstag nacht wünsche ich


----------



## Tytator (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Nettes Update. Der Schlauch wäre allerdings in Orange noch besser.


----------



## affli (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



Tytator schrieb:


> Nettes Update. Der Schlauch wäre allerdings in Orange noch besser.



der soll doch auch orange sein..


----------



## niCe' (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Schick! 

Joa das mit dem Schlauch ist blöd, aber wenn du meinst in echt würde es gut aussehen dann ist alles okay ^^


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Perfekt, mach weiter so 
Ich bleib weiterhin dran wie vom ersten Tag an.

Andere Belichtung dann sieht man auch das sie Orange sind.


----------



## affli (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Perfekt, mach weiter so
> Ich bleib weiterhin dran wie vom ersten Tag an.
> 
> Andere Belichtung dann sieht man auch das sie Orange sind.




das finde ich schön von dir und schätze es auch. 

da hast du absolut recht ohne das schwarzlicht sehen sie schön orange aus.


----------



## h_tobi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sieht mal wieder super aus, auch das Sleeve ist sehr gut geworden. 

Kleine Frage: Hast du wirklich alle 6 Lüfter auf einen Anschluss zusammengefasst? 
Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel für einen Kanal oder ziehen die Lüfter nicht so viel Strom?
Wo klemmst du die Lüfter der Radis an?
Bin nur neugierig, da so was sonst auf Dauer in die Hose gehen kann.


----------



## LOGIC (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Nettes Update ! Schön zu sehen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## godtake (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sieht klasse aus! Der Schlauch ist aber wirklich so hmnaja...aber denk dir nix, mein schwarzer DangerDen ist unter Tageslicht auch ziemlich Blau...


----------



## AMD_Killer (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ich hab mir das ganze Tagebuch durch gelesen und kann nur sagen respekt.

Du legst sehr viel wert auf perfektion. Da sehen auch die Teile die man nicht sieht gut aus. RESPEKT! 

Hast auch nur die feinsten Komponenten drin.

ABO ist dir sicher


----------



## affli (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das ganze Tagebuch durch gelesen und kann nur sagen respekt.
> 
> Du legst sehr viel wert auf perfektion. Da sehen auch die Teile die man nicht sieht gut aus. RESPEKT!
> 
> ...




besten dank dir, höre ich gerne!


Ach übrigen tobi betreffend deiner frage(n). 
Ja, habe alle sechs zusammengefasst.
zur sicherheit habe ich zu hinterst dickeres kabel genommen, ich habe mich aber diversen orten erkundigt, es gibt sogar 6er adabter zu kaufen die original 3pin kabel durchmesser haben was absolut ohne probleme gehen soll. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu optimistisch. 
falls was anfängt zu rauchen weis ich wo als erstes suchen..

das ganze wird wohl am aquaero befestigt. auch hier habe ich mich informiert. der 4.0 mit powerbooster soll "locker" 6 lüfter miteinander betreiben können. man(n) wird es sehen.


----------



## godtake (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Uiii. Senf Senf Senf dazu abgeben kann...

Aaaalso: 
Phobya verscheppert die Adapter sogar von 1->9 guggste ma und da ich so ein Ding vor kurzer Zeit für mein Lemming- Projekt zerstückelt habe, kann ich bestätigen, dass an den Kabeln gor nix anderst ist wie an normalen Lüfterkabeln.

Zum Aquaero: Musst halt mal überschlagen: Kanal 1 schafft mit Powerbooster 25W, die restlichen 3 15W. Ich hab bei mir 3 120er zusammengefasst und muss sagen die Steuerung funktioniert wunderbar, einziges Problem sind die Anlaufwiderstände - das erübrigt sich wiederum sobald das USB- Kabel dran ist, denn dann startet das Aquaero mit 100% auf allen Kanälen und pegelt sich erst unter Windows aus.

Langer Satz- kurzer Schluss: Ja, klappt.

Einzige Frage noch - was hast du mit dem Kabel vom Tachosignal gemacht?


----------



## h_tobi (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Da ich später auch eine Aquero kaufen will, erst mal danke für die Infos. 
Muss man diesen Powerbooster nehmen? oder macht der nur Sinn, wenn viele Lüfter dranhängen?


----------



## affli (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

grüezi

@godtake
danke für deine bestätigung- 
das erleichtert, da es doch ein heftiger aufwand war. 

zu deiner frage; ich habe das kabel weitergezogen und einem (1) lüfter angeschlossen. ich denke das sollte korrekt sein so. 

@(h)tobi

eigentlich macht es nur sinn einen powerbooster zu montieren wenn du damit eine laing pumpe ansteuern willst. 
oder halt komponenten die viel saft brauchen. 

so, meine augen wurden gross als mein aquatuning paket heute endlich nach langer wartezeit angekommen ist.

ich hab nicht viel zeit aber anbei die schönsten impressionen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist der nicht schön.. ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bald werden diese feine stücke in orange glänzen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-1 Laufwerksschacht / das plexi wird orange..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne kommentar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist eine überlegung wert.. was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abendessen ruft! bis bald


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ich finde der Knickschutz passt exzellent zu dem Casemod Design
Die Schläuche sehen hochwertiger aus.
Finde dein Projekt klasse *Neid*
Ich wollte noch fragen warum auf dem einem Wasserkühler oben auf dem Bild nur ein Anschluss ist
Sorry Wakü Noob^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Ich finde der Knickschutz passt exzellent zu dem Casemod Design
> Die Schläuche sehen hochwertiger aus.
> Finde dein Projekt klasse *Neid*
> Ich wollte noch fragen warum auf dem einem Wasserkühler oben auf dem Bild nur ein Anschluss ist
> Sorry Wakü Noob^^



Finde ich ebenfalls. 

Und nur so nebenbei, auf dem Bild ist der CPU-Kühler von unten zu sehen


----------



## h_tobi (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Feine Sachen hast du da bekommen.
Ich würde die Wendel benutzen, sieht schöner aus.

@Maniac,
er hat nen Anschluß auf die Unterseite vom Kühler gestellt, damit du siehst, wie gut er poliert ist.

Ups, sorry Fr3@k, hattest ja schon geantwortet, wer lesen kann.....


----------



## affli (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

so mal kurz das mainboard abgelichtet. 

muss mich jetzt aber erst mal wieder an die kabel (sleeven) machen, 
die sind leider im rückstand. aber das board sieht schon top aus- 
jetzt noch etwas orange rein und fein ist! 


@ATi-Maniac93
deine frage wurde wohl beantwortet. 
ein schmunzeln hat es mich aber gekostet.. danke. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wow  sehr geil.


----------



## Zoniac (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

das fragst du noch? auf jeden Fall ganz klares ja zum Knickschutz.


----------



## LOGIC (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wann wird den eingebaut  ?


----------



## h_tobi (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sch**** ist das Board geil, 
Dann der Schlauch dazu.... ich bin verliebt.
Wer wischt jetzt den Boden bei mir auf?


----------



## Devjam (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wieter so gseht ganz geil us 

Top Pics


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Geil
Ich liebe diesen Mod von dir. Mach weiter so bin gespannt wie alles aussehen wird wenn es noch richtig lackiert ist. Ich würde dir auch dazu raten die Knickschläuche drum zu machen, das sieht viel besser aus.


----------



## godtake (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Traumhaft das Ding! Und wieder verstehe ich nicht, warum die Mannen keine AMD- Boards bauen. Was geht schon über - SCHWARZ? Auf jeden Fall siehts absolut klasse aus. 

Und iiich für meinen Teil mag den Knickschutz gar nicht - aber ich bin allgemein kein Fan von den Dingern, Geschmackssache. 

Weitermachen, Soldat. losloslos!

Grüßchen vom übermüdeten godtake


----------



## Progs-ID (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Schöne Bilder. 
Geiles Board. Hab noch nie ein komplett schwarzes Board gesehen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das Mother-Board sieht lecker aus. 
Der Rest natürlich auch


----------



## Lower (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Also ich finde von allen S775, 1156, 1366, AM3 und AM2(+) Boards ist dieses mit Abstand das Geilste, mit Wasserkühlung und allem drum und dran ist das sicher ur geil!!


----------



## affli (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

abend,

besten dank für die vielen positiven rückmeldungen!
das freut mich sehr. mir gefällts selber auch!

hatte wieder zeit kurz ein paar bilder zu knipsen.

neuster stand der dinge sieht wie folgt aus;

Ich hatte das warten auf nvida satt und hab mir was schönes bestellt. hoffe es ist bereits samstags abholbereit.. 
ausserdem habe ich endlich das blu-ray laufwerk bestellt, musste trotzdem eins haben. 
so bald die graka kühler da sind habe ich soweit alles um noch mal zu lackieren und das plexi zu bestellen. 
irgendwann sollte dem kompletten zusammenbau nichts mehr im weg stehen! 

das kabel der drei frontlüfter wurde gelötet und eingepackt sowie ein y kabel für die beiden hecklüfter. 
zusätzlich habe ich ein molexkabel verlängert und den floppy stecker entfernt. 
aktuell bin ich an der verlängerung des 8pin stecker, der ist leider wie ich feststellen musste auch zu kurz. 
bilder folgen in einem nächsten update, musste zuerst zusammenbauen und testen.

nun ist fertig gequatscht ihr wollt doch so oder so nur bilder sehen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



drei einzelne 3-pin stecker für 11 Lüfter. 
das ganze macht insofern sinn da der Aquaero nur 4 ausgänge hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als übergangslösung dient diese praktische platine. 
alle lüfter laufen auf 5V an ohne probleme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon jetzt ohne plexi sehr lecker..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leuchtstärke erstaunlich hoch bei niedrigen 5v..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ganze provisorisch montiert und etwas beleuchten sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch kurz schauen wie das ganze mit seitenwand passt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passt ganz gut wie ich finde.. 

also dann weiter gehts es gibt noch etliche kabel..  gute nacht.


----------



## h_tobi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hammer, 
da haste ja ne richtige Lightshow eingebaut.
Freue mich schon auf´s nächste Update.

War beim Case keine 8 Pin Verlängerung bei?


----------



## Tytator (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Boah geil!
Mit den Bildern kann ich gut einschlafen ^^
1 Xigmatek, 2 Xigmatek... *schnarch*


----------



## godtake (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sieht umwerfend aus!! Aber ich hab immer noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie du die Radis verschlauchst, vielleicht hab ich's aber auch irgendwo einfach verpasst - magstes mir nochmal verraten? 

Grüße, GT


----------



## affli (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@ h_tobi
wie meinst du beim case? (beim lian li war keins dabei) 
glaube beim NT war auch nichts dabei, ausserdem hasse ich gekaufte verlängerungen, da hat man zu viele stecker am kabelstrang. 

löten ist doch was schönes oder..?

@Tytator
ich hoffe du hast gut geschlafen!?

@godtake
dankesehr. ja ja die radis. du siehst es richtig, hab es noch nicht erwähnt.
bin mir selber noch nicht ganz so sicher.
denke aber das es folgendermassen aussehen wird:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




liebe grüsse und einen angenehmen freitag wünscht affli


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Was willst du bei den Radiatoren als Anschlüsse benutzen ... Winkel?


----------



## h_tobi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Bei meinem HAF lag ne 8 polige Verlängerung bei, deshalb meine Frage.
Ich hatte aber Glück, das Kabel vom BeQuiet passt haargenau. 

Wenn du die Kabel lötest, sieht es natürlich besser aus.

@ConNerVos,
Winkel bieten sich ja an, die Frage ist nur, wie viel die den Durchfluss bremsen würden.
Schlauchbögen wären besser, nur optisch würden sie glaube ich nicht so viel hermachen.

Mal schauen, wie er es löst. Radis mit Eingängen an der Stirnwand wären hier besser gewesen.


----------



## affli (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@conervos und tobi

schön das ihr euch so viele sorgen macht.. 
ich denke der durchfluss wird bestimmt gebremst aber das soll ruhig, 
sonst ist meine duallaing noch unterfordert..!
also ich denke das ist nich wirklich ein problem-

tobi du hast recht wäre auch meine idee gewesen (schlauchbögen)
aber das muss ich mir zuerst 1 zu 1 ansehen. 
"schlimmstenfalls" ist es auch mit winkel gut machbar. 

ps.:
da die lian li gehäuse so günstig sind ist es doch klar das dort keine acht pin verlängerung dabei ist...


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Stimmt du hast ja eine Dual-Laing-Lösung ... total veschusselt. 
Als Tipp kann ich dir schon mal sagen das du bloß keine drehbaren Winkel von Feser benutzen solltest, das ist der letzte Dreck! Von der Schlauchbogenlösung halt ich nicht soviel, die würden mir zu weit rausstehen.


----------



## Progs-ID (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Schöne Arbeit. Weiter so.


----------



## h_tobi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Machst du dann 2 Kreisläufe mit jeweils 2 Rais oder hängst du die Radis in einen Kreislauf
mit gemeinsamen AGB? Das du 2 Pumpen hast habe ich völlig vergessen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sieht Hammer aus ! 
Aber is schon n Riese


----------



## affli (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@ConNerVos

ja, das musste ich auch schon feststellen- 
danke aber für die info. 

@Progs-ID
dankeschön! geb mir sie grösste mühe!

@h_tobi
ist beides eine überlegung wert. jedoch bleiben die temps meiner erfahrung nach fast identisch. deshalb tendiere ich auf einen kreislauf.

@DarkMessjah29
danke auch dir!
ein riese ist es, da kannst du sicher sein- 
obwohl die fläche nicht viel mehr her macht als ein haf oder sonstiges, da er "nur" 40cm tief ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

ich konnte mit das Update nicht verkneifen 

Community-Worklog: Lian-Li-Gehäuse in Orange mit tollen Details - Update - Lain-Li, affli, Community, Worklog, PCGH Extreme


----------



## h_tobi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hey, schon wieder die Main, 

hast es dir aber auch redlich verdient. Mach weiter so, dann klappt es hoffentlich noch öfters.


----------



## affli (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

besten dank thilo!!!
freut mich das es dir / euch gefällt!

schönes wochenende!

@tobi
danke dir auch. bis ein treuer begleiter!


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sehr geiles Projekt und ich bin gespannt, wie der Rechner zum Schluss aussehen wird! 
Der Platz für den 8Pin Anschluss für das MB ist wirklich selten dämlich gewählt - aber auch das bekommst Du sicher noch hin! 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Leider gibt es diesen schönen Rechner nicht mehr DaxTrose hat ihn zerlegt.
> Ich glaub er hat wieder ein neues Projekt am Start.


 Danke und nein, den Rechner gibt es zum Glück noch und ich habe vor, ihn nicht so schnell wieder zu zerlegen!


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Oh, Dax dann muß ich mich in irgend einem Thread aber verlesen haben. 
Vielleicht find ich den noch. 

Edit: Habs gefunden ... Thread-LinK daraus schloß ich das er so nicht mehr vorhanden ist! 
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/1065235/


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ok, DEN Rechner gibt es nicht mehr!  
So, genug OT, sonst muss ich noch meine eigenen Beiträge hier löschen!


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das will ich doch gar nicht, wollte nur sicher gehen keinen Blödsinn zu reden. 

...und jetzt wieder BTT ...


----------



## affli (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

warum nur ist es jetzt schon wieder sonntag abend?
mein heutiger tag war geprägt von kopfschmerzen und überlkeit, dieser scheiss vodka.. warum nur immer? 
auf jeden fall fand ich am wochenende eigentlich zu wenig zeit um vorwärts zu kommen. immerhin gibt es aber noch ein kleines update.

@DaxTrose
danke das du an mich und mein 8pin stecker glaubst! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier das gelage am arbeitsplatz..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abschneiden, deisolieren, verlängern, kürzen, löten, sleeven und stecker rauf. ich glaube es nimmt kein ende wenn man(n) es "perfekt" machen will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit diesem werkzeug geht es doch etliches angenehmer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verlängerung gelötet - schrumpfschlauch geschrumpft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider muss ich fast jedes kabel anpassen. ich hoffe alles kann so verlegt werden wie ich möchte, das kabelmanagement im lian li lässt doch gewisse fragen offen. wir werden sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dieses detail ist auch spannend. es ist sehr eng für die backplatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem zeige ich euch wie versprochen noch die fertigen lüfterkabel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für die drei front lüfter..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für die beiden hecklüfter..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier zu sehen die verlängerung des sata kabels.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu letzt noch den durchflusssensor der jetzt auch sein endgültiges design gefunden hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, das wars schon wieder.
ich wünsche euch einen schönen sonntag abend und bis bald.


----------



## h_tobi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das sieht doch hervorragend aus.
Alle Kabel auf die richtige Länge bringen ist ne Mordsarbeit, dafür ist es hinterher perfekt. 
Weiterhin viel Erfolg und weniger Stoff, dann brummt der Schädel nicht so.


----------



## godtake (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sieht wirklich umwerfend aus! Die Sleeves machen auch einen super Eindruck. Das mit der Verlängerei hab ich auch grad hinter mir- wirklich eine Schexxx- Arbeit...

Grüße, GT


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ja, mach mir Mut, habe es noch vor mir.


----------



## affli (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@h_tobi
da hast du recht, man(n) kann sich ja selber lieb sein.

@godtake
dankesehr. ja, der zeitlichen aufwand für solche arbeiten ist mehr als übertrieben. was machen wir aber nicht alles für diese kisten!

-> du schaffst das auch tobi, rechne nur genügend zeit ein. 
(aber die hast du ja) 

mal ne frage hat jemand von euch eine gute idee was ich für einen ausgleichsbehälter einsetzen soll und wo er plaziert werden könnte.
ich bin irgendwie etwas planlos bei der sache. 

gefallen würde mir sehr:
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - LUND Pom Plex Reservoir LUND Pom Plex Reservoir 45204

oder einer aus komplett plexi?
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Tecnofront Micro Trap Tecnofront Micro Trap 45132

die plazierung an der mainboardwand ist fast zu knapp. 
am rücken bei den pci slots (unterhalb zweiter lüfter) wäre noch etwas platz oder halt auf dem unteren zwischenboden; obwohl ich hier eigentlich die ssd's plazieren wollte. 
ich denke ausserhalb des gehäuses wird es dann zu viel.

hat jemand von euch klugen und kreativen köpfe eine idee?


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Also der AGB von Lund würde, in orange, natürlich besser passen, aber das ist nur meine Meinung. 
So würde ich den einbauen, die roten Linien sind die Schläuche.


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das sieht schon sehr gut aus,
ich bevorzuge AGB´s für den 5 1/4 " Schacht, ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## AMD_Killer (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ausgeleichsbehälter

So einer wäre net schlecht da an die Stelle wo ConNerVos ihn eingezeichnet hat. Die größe bräuchtest du schon denk ich. 

Wenn er zu groß ist. Wird der an der Ausseite an der gleichen Stelle angebracht.

Die AGB's finde ich haben den besten durchfluss.


----------



## godtake (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hey Meister Orange, 

ich find den Lund hinreißend, und den würd ich so zentral wie möglich positionieren, schließlich soll man den auch sehen! Uuund: Den hat kaum jemand! Ich find den Top!


----------



## affli (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

danke für eure vorschläge. hab gester noch mal vermessen und umgebaut. ich denke ich habe eine lösung gefunden. leider muss die ssd wohl den platz wechseln. 

unterhalb der lüfter (siehe bild von conervos) ist zu wenig platz. da sind es gerade mal 14cm. 
werd es heute abend noch kurz dokumentieren und euch meine idee zeigen.

@amd_killer
der ek ausgleichsbehälter ist bestimmt sexy aber irgendwie wird er zu häufig angewendet.
ausserdem habe ich schon einer im "alten" pc sitzen. 

@gt
ich finde den lund ebenfalls sehr schön. wie du sagst habe ich ihn auch noch nirgends gesehen- ich denke den werde ich mal bestellen. den platz dafür habe ich auch gefunden. (zentral natürlich) noch 30% orange lackieren und super ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Also Bundymania hat den. 

Quelle: LINK


----------



## nyso (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Bundymania hat ja auch so ziemlich alles^^


----------



## h_tobi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Der AGB sieht ja mal geil aus,
so was habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## affli (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@conner

danke für dein bild. sieht wirklich klasse aus. 
gut, wird heute abend bestellt. 

grüsse


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Kein Problem, bin stehts gerne zu Diensten. 
Das wird auf jeden Fall keine Fehlentscheidung.


----------



## affli (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

wie versprochen zeige ich euch noch kurz mein plan betreffend ausgleichbehälter. 

soundkarte und ssd kurz an ihren platz gebracht.
so kann ich die platzverhältnisse für den behälter besser einschätzen-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



platz sollte ja genügend vorhanden sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



variante mainboardtray:
- sieht zu vollgequetscht aus.
- der platz ist zu knapp die lüfter sind im weg.
- nur schön wenn genügend wand vorhanden ist und nicht wie hier 3cm.
- eine befestigung ist schwierig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



variante rückwand:
- platz sehr knapp
- nur möglich mit sehr kleinem agb
- daher kaum sichtbar

also bleibt für mich fast nur option 3:

die ssd halterung passt von der grösse her perfekt an die rückwand. 
vier löcher müssten gebohrt werden und fertig gezaubert.
auch die verkabelung wäre designtechnisch zu lösen und das ganze könnte noch ganz witzig daherkommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



folgendes wäre dann machbar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(sorry agb leicht zu gross gezeichnet)

der lund mit 17cm länge würde hier mit plexi nach oben perfekt passen. 
nicht zu gross nicht zu klein. seine durchmesser von 67mm passt ohne probleme neben sound und graka vorbei. 
werd später mal noch nach anderen agb's ausschau halten, denke aber das ich bei der genannten variante bleibe und heute noch bestelle. 

ein angenehmen abend wünscht affli


----------



## h_tobi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Die letzte Variante hat definitiv Gesicht.
Würde es auch so machen.

PS: Geile Pics.


----------



## godtake (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hmhm...woher kommt mir denn die letzte Variante bekannt vor? *schmunzel* - mal ehrlich, der AGB ist doch das allerbeste an ner WaKü - es plätschert, es bewegt sich was und man hat jede Menge Wasser direkt vor der hochempfindlichen Elektronik - perfekt!

Ich find die letzte Variante toll! Und der AGB ist einfach mjammi....


----------



## DaxTrose (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Den AGB vor das MB zu legen finde ich klasse! Wird ein richtiger Blickfang!  Die SSD würde ich dagegen unter dem "Zwischenboden" verstecken. Die ist optisch langweilig und muss keiner sehen!


----------



## h_tobi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Pack doch ne beleuchtete Plexiplatte unter die SSD, dann sieht´s schick aus.


----------



## AMD_Killer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

So ne SSD muss man doch zeigen  wird sie auch noch so beleuchte vielleicht mit einzel leds oda sowas.

den AGB vor dem Mainboard wäre am besten. Der macht ja was her.


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Der AGB vor dem Mainboard finde ich richtig klasse. Mach das bitte so. Die SSD solltest du dann aber wo anderes hin bauen. Vielleicht nach ganz unten.


----------



## h_tobi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ich will Plexi mit LED´s. für die SSD.


----------



## affli (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

danke für die ganzen rückmeldungen. 
dann lieg ich mit meiner idee wohl nicht so falsch und werd den agb mittig
auf dem zwischenboden plazieren.

@gt
absolut, falls der behälter dicht bleibt. 

@DaxTrose
die ssd ist wirklich etwas langweilig aber tobi hat recht mit einem hinterleuchteten plexi (welches so oder so noch nicht bestellt ist) könnte es  optisch ansprechend werden. 

@h_tobi
hab ich mir ob du es glaubst oder nicht auch schon überlegt.
die idee ist super und könnte wirklich gut aussehen. 
falls doch nicht, pflanze ich die ssd einfach unter/ober die festplatte. 

ansonsten gibts nicht viel neues, bin momentan etwas unmotiviert die "kabel aktion" zu beenden. vorallem habe ich die sata kabel gerade 15cm  verlängert möchte ich die ssd an die rückwand versetzen und stelle fest ich müsste 30cm verlängerung haben.   
mal schauen wann das ganze ein ende findet- 

samstag kann ich nun definitiv noch die fehlenden artikel abholen.
das wird hoffentlich genügend motivieren!

bald fehlt dann nur noch folgendes:

-lund agb
-lackierarbeiten diverser teile in perl orange
-grössere plexi bestellung
(sichtfenster, 2x "frontlüfterhalterung", halterung duallaing, ssd boden,
front agb deckel, graka und sound abdeckung). 

und natürlich noch haufenweisse arbeit. 
ich bleib am ball.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Schön zu hören, zum Ende lässt die Motivation immer nach, was ist, wenn
man fertig ist? Dann wird´s ja langweilig. Ich könnte jeden Tag am Rechner
basteln, so viel Spaß macht mir das. 
Also halt durch, es wird schon werden. Freue mich auf neues Material von dir.


----------



## affli (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

NICE ! Sehr schön  Hätt gern eine davon


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

  

Die brauchst du doch gar nicht, geile HW wird doch
völlig überbewertet, muss man doch gar nicht haben.  
Ich schicke dir mal meine Adresse per PN, dann kannst mir 
die Teile zukommen lassen. Ich bin da auch ganz bescheiden. 

Ich glaube, es wird Zeit mir meine ATI zu bestellen, so langsam
tauchen ja immer mehr hier im Forum auf.


----------



## Zoniac (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

ach die neue ati reihe wird total über bewertet. die sind soooooo was von schlecht die karten das gibts gar net. wenn du willst kannst mir auch gerne eine schicken ich entsorge sie dann fachgerecht für dich


----------



## martimoto (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

was mir aufgefallen ist..das dein NT die Luft ja raus saugen sollte..jedoch sitzt diese mega Aluplatte genau über denn Lüfter,,kann mann das net entfernen oder zumindest schicke Löcher rein bohren??Das würde denn Grakas gut Tun


----------



## affli (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

und nein, ich behalte *beide* karten!; auch wenn sie überbewertet werden und ich die leistung wohl selten bis nie gebrauchen kann. 

hier ein anderes wunderbares spielzeug. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ups, irgendwie falsch rum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht.


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Schönes Spielzeug, gleich mit allem dran,
ich bekomme meins auch demnächst, kannste also behalten. 

Aber die öden Graka´s willste doch wirklich net, gib´s zu, sei lieb, ich tausche auch.....


----------



## affli (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Schönes Spielzeug, gleich mit allem dran,
> ich bekomme meins auch demnächst, kannste also behalten.
> 
> Aber die öden Graka´s willste doch wirklich net, gib´s zu, sei lieb, ich tausche auch.....




gut, behalte das komische ding gerne. 

keine chance tobi, die grakas bekommst du nur falls mein board mich noch länger verarschen will und nicht startet. 

hoffe nur nicht das nicht was beim sleeven falsch lief.


----------



## h_tobi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Oh, oh,
nicht du auch noch.
Dann kontrolliere die Kabel mal genau, nicht das du die schöne HW schrottest.


----------



## affli (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

das hab ich auch gesagt. oh, oh.. 

ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das die kabel das problem sind. 
die led's am main leuchten. also können es doch nicht die kabel sein.

hatte gestern aber zu wenig geduld. mal schauen was mich heute abend erwartet.


----------



## h_tobi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Dann schau dir mal den 8poligen fürs Board an.
Scheint bei einigen das Problem zu sein.
Wenn die Leitungen nicht passen, bekommt der Prozzi
zu wenig Saft. 
Die PCIe könnten es auch sein oder was ich schon gesehen habe
nen Molexstrang, der aufgebrannt ist.


----------



## affli (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal den 8poligen fürs Board an.
> Scheint bei einigen das Problem zu sein.
> Wenn die Leitungen nicht passen, bekommt der Prozzi
> zu wenig Saft.
> ...



ich werd heute mal ein anderes nt probieren.
um einen fehler beim sleeven auszuschliessen. 

pcie und molex sind in ordnung, beide mehrmals erfolgreich getestet!
wär ja zu langweilig wenn alles auf anhieb funktionieren würde! 

danke aber für deine tips.


----------



## h_tobi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Gern geschehen, wünsche dir viel Erfolg
und keinen Schaden an der HW.


----------



## affli (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Guten morgen

schlechte, sehr schlechte nachrichten. 

die einen wird es freuen die anderen werden mit mir mitfühlen.
das problem mit dem mainboard ist gefunden, ich hab es tatsächlich geschaft genau an diesem projekt 2 kabel im 24pin strang zu vertauschen. 
ich ahnte schon böses, beschloss aber den sleev noch mal mühsahm zu entfernen und alle stecker zu kontrolieren.
die kabel nach langem suchen und fluchen wieder in die richtige position gebracht, lief das mainboard 5sek an, danach das aus. 
nach mehrmaligem probieren holte ich mir mein zweites nt aus dem rechner und siehe da das board läuft. Gut, nach einem weiteren test war klar Silverstone NT am arsch.

weiter gehts:
alles noch mal sauber aufgebaut, bildschirm angeschlossen, boot -> kein bild. Graka auch am arsch? Lüfter springt zwar an, sieht aber denoch nicht gerade motivierend aus. muss die graka heute abend mit neuer motivation an einem funktionierenden pc ausprobieren erst dann ist genau zu sagen ob wirklich defekt oder nicht. Ich hoffe es ist noch nicht alles verloren. vielleicht ist ja auch das main am arsch. ich weiss es schlicht nicht. etwas positives hat die geschichte, ram und cpu haben so wie es aussieht überlebt.  ich habe aber kaum die möglichkeit das genau zu prüfen, da ich kein zweites i7 board habe. 

tja, ich hätte gestern gerne alles zum fenster raus geworfen glaubt das mir. na ja wer den kopf nicht bei der sache hat muss wohl fühlen. 
so schnell gehts.  einmal ist wohl immer das erste mal. 

mal schauen wie es weiter geht, oder auch nicht.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Dann mein Beileid, ist ja echt übel was du da erzählst.
Hoffe für dich, das da Board und die Graka noch heile sind.
Bringt das Ersatz- NT genug Saft auf? nicht, das an der
Graka zu wenig ankommst und sie deshalb nicht will.

Wünsche dir viel Glück beim Testen und dann hoffentlich
positive Meldungen.


----------



## Progs-ID (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi affli,

mein Beileid. Ich hoffe auch, das nicht noch mehr bei der Aktion kaputtgegangen ist. Ich kenne solche Situationen auch sehr gut.

Hoffentlich verlaufen die Tests positiv.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!

Mein Beileid - ich kenne das.
Allein deswegen schraube ich bsp. nicht während ich Nachtschicht habe, tagsüber am Rechner: da schleicht sich was - nämlich Fehler ein.

Ich hoffe mal, dass es nicht so schlimm ist - und wenn, dann wirklich nur das NT.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



affli schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> die einen wird es freuen die anderen werden mit mir mitfühlen.




Keine Angst, so etwas freut niemanden, wir fühlen aber mit Dir!
Ich drück dir vor allem für die GraKa die Daumen, auch bei meiner geschossenen läuft der Lüfter noch an, erkannt wird aber nix mehr....?=(
.....*daumendrück*


----------



## affli (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@all
besten dank für die aufbauenden worte und wünsche, schätze ich sehr.

es gibt news:

meine schönen grakas sind
*BEIDE* AM A****.

    

genau so wie das NT..



es gibt aber auch "gute nachrichten" 

mainboard wie alle drei ram's, ssd und cpu haben überlebt, booten und funktionieren! ..nach dem meine grakas beide tod waren hatte ich kaum hoffnung mehr für den rest. nach dem einsatz meiner funktionierenden 285GTX lief das main problemlos an. schon sehr erstaunlich die ganze sache. 

hier ein kleiner eindruck:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werd aber nicht aufgeben sondern vorwärts schauen und weiter machen mit den übriggebliebenen komponenten!  die grakas und das nt werde ich einsenden und schauen was zu retten ist..

fazit:
bitte seit sehr konzentriert und vorsichtig beim sleeven von 24pin kabel!
ich habe ein weiteres mal gelernt.  

gute nacht, ich muss jetzt schlafen!


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ist echt schade zu hören. 
Schön, das wenigstens der Rest überlebt hat. 
Dann schlaf mal schön, denk dran, es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Oh man, hättest du die blöden Dinger doch bloß getauscht 

Ne, im Ernst, hast mein echtes Beileid Sowas ist echt gewaltig sch.... Wenn es wenigstens bloß das NT gewesen wäre, aber ausgerechnet die beiden Grakas

Ich hoffe für dich das du da irgendwie Garantie geltend machen kannst, aber wenn bei dir 2 Grakas defekt sind wird sich der Sachbearbeiter sicher wundern und ganz genau hingucken was Schuld war....


----------



## affli (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@tobi
ich hoffe es auch..! 

@nyso
sag mal nichts, das hätte ich wirklich besser getan!
ja, das nt wär noch "ok" gewesen... aber na ja.. was solls.
das mit der garantie sehe ich genau so wie du. hoffe aber das ich im schlimmsten fall irgend ein anständigen deal machen kann- es wird spannend.. ansonstens sollen sie mir die karten gegen zwei fermi's eintauschen!


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Als Bearbeiter würde ich mich nicht auf einen Deal einlassen. Du hast sie geschrottet, deine Schuld..... Warum sollten die dir da helfen

Hast du das NT auch im selben Shop gekauft? Oder ist irgendwie ersichtlich das du an den Kabeln hantiert hast? Das wäre ja der Beweis das DU den Fehler gemacht hast

Aber wollen wir das Beste hoffen, ich drücke dir jedenfalls die Daumen
Ich habe ja vorgestern auch meine HW fast geschrottet. Beide Festplatten unter Strom gesetzt, eine unisolierte Platine draufgelegt. Absturz, mehrmals wollte der Rechner nich hochfahren. Nach ein paar Minuten gings Gott sei Dank wieder. Ich hatte solche Panik das ich jetzt nur beim dran Denken schon wieder schwitze.....


----------



## affli (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

zerstör mir doch nicht die letzte hoffnung.  
nein, dessen bin ich mir bewusst, aber ich bleib noch ein bisschen optimistisch.

das nt wurde wie die karten im gleichen shop gekauft. ich sehe das aber als vorteil; der shop ist zwischenhändler und ich kunde von ihm, also hat er nichts zu verlieren. bestimmt muss auch der shop die sachen einsenden und kann mir so vielleicht was rausholen. 

beim nt werde ich die kabel gar nicht erst mitgeben, ausserdem habe ich die garantie so oder so verloren. ich hoffe hier auf eine "günstige" reperatur.


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wenn alles im gleichen Shop bestellt ist reklamiere doch eine Fehlfunktion des NTs!!! Die hat dir die Grakas geschrottet und du bist der wütende Kunde^^ Genau so würde ich das machen
So dürftest du die bei weitem größten Chancen haben!!!

Wie gesagt,


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das könnte die eleganteste Lösung sein.
Solange du die Kabel nicht mitschicken musst und selbst wenn, dann sind sie
eben gesleevt. Die Farben passen ja und die Kabel sind ja in Ordnung.
Solange du das NT nicht geöffnet hast, müsste es klappen.


----------



## Lower (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

viel Glück von mir affli!

Meine Sapphire trauert auch um ihre Brüder!


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!

Affli, ich wünsche Dir viel Glück.
Dass Du alles beim gleichen Händler gekauft hast, könnte auch in anderer Hinsicht ein Vorteil sein: Du bist guter Kunde, den er nicht verlieren will und daher lieber - Stichwort: Kulanz - Umtauscht, als Dich als Kunden zu verlieren.

So was ist einer der Gründe, warum ich meinem Händler meist lange treu bleibe - und nicht zu Conrad gehe.

Grüeß

Jochen


----------



## affli (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@lower 
besten dank, kann ich gut gebrauchen. 
das diese billigen grakas immer so schnell den geist aufgeben müssen! 
wenn wir nur so wären wo würde das enden? phaa.. 

@Schienenbruch
danke dir auch!
du hast recht, genau nach diesem moto bestelle ich meine waren auch immer.

wünsche allerseits einen angenehmen tag!


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Es wäre eigentlich kein Problem ne Sicherung oder einen Verpolschutz einzubauen.
Nur dann würden die ja nichts mehr an uns Modder verdienen.


----------



## yamo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ist echt übel, daß Du gleich beide 5870 verheizt hast. Daß Du das so locker nimmst...
Ich würde da denn Hammer rausholen.
Drücke Dir die Daumen, daß Du da die beiden ersetzt bekommst. Und laß die Finger vom sleeven, gibt nur Ärger. Geile HW hast Du ja  Scheiß auf die paar Kabel....


----------



## godtake (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hey Großer, 

sollen wir ne IG aufmachen? "5870- Töter" oder so?
Ich fühl mit Dir, zumindest auf den zweiten Versuch hin läuft meine nu...

Nicht abhalten lassen - immer weiter machen, was uns nicht pleite macht, kostet trotzdem ne Menge Geld...

Grüße, GT


----------



## Gnome (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ich muss sagen, ich war am Anfang ja weniger überzeugt von dem Projekt....aber das wird immer und immer besser. Langsam find ich echt gefallen dran. Das orange hat was . Mist, dasses die gute Komponenten durchgeknallt hat. Das is echt ärgerlich...hoffe da kriegst du was neues wieder. Wünsch dir viel Glück und weiterhin Spaß am Projekt! Bleib fein dran ;>


----------



## affli (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

na hallo erst mal.

@tobi
das nennt man wohl wirtschaft ankurbeln.

@yamo
keine angst ganz so locker hab ich das nicht genommen.
aber es wär doch trotzdem schade um den hammer gewesen..

@gt
grosszügiges angebot, 
spätestens bei der nächsten toten karte steige ich ein. 

@gnome
das freut mich. danke dir!

--------------

so, nach einer schweigewoche für meine beiden grkas, konnte auch ich mich wieder motivieren weiter zu machen und ein kleines up to date zu presentieren. 

die beiden 5870 sind eingeschikt, ich hoffe auf gute nachrichten demnächst- 

für's nt war wie gedachtnichts zu machen, reparieren will auch niemand, also habe ich ein neues baugleiches bestellt!

heute ist auch endlich mein lg laufwerk gekommen, das teil ist mörderisch lang.. ich dachte die blu-ray cd wären nicht grösser geworden..
foto's habe ich noch keine gemacht, erst will ich das ding testen um es so bald wie möglich schwarz zu lackieren. 

des weiteren habe ich einen sehr geilen agb gefunden:
BT-CCP-Rez2 - BT-CustomPc.de

der lund ist aber bereits bestellt, daher erst mal abwarten..

so nun lass ich aber bilder sprechen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die schönen ek kühler die eigentlich ja auf die krakas sollten habe ich noch gar nicht gezeigt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da die ram's hoffentlich auch weiterhin ihre arbeit machen habe ich mit der modifikation begonnen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein lieblingsspielzeug eine ganze weile am aktuellen rechner getestet, musste auch es zerlegt werden. 

das vf display ist einfach nur geil..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollt mal kurz zeigen wie die front meines lianli's so aussehen wird.
natürlich mit schwarzem aquaero..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade hat das ding nicht mehr schächte, ich liebe doch diese dinger..

das wichtigste ist aber ich bringe diese in den nächsten zwei tage anstehenden teile zum lackierer.

hab mal alle soweit sortiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abgesehen von der aquaeroblende wird alles orange werden..

so, das wars auch schon wieder. 
hoffe am wochenende ist soweit alles fertig.

einen angenehmen abend wünscht affli


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

NICE ! Sieht bestimmt geil aus wenn alles orange wird.


----------



## h_tobi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sehr schöne Teile hast du da,
aber nicht wieder putt machen, sonst gebe ich dir vorher meine Adresse. 
Echt schade um die Karten, hoffe für dich, das es gut ausgeht.


----------



## godtake (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Mjammi mjammi!
Na komm, eine 5870 mehr oder weniger abgeschossen - der erfahrene Modder sieht drüber weg.

Zur AGB- Wahl: Ich find den ja mehr als...hm...optisch unangenehm - aber das ist wie immer 
Geschmacksache. Finde, der passt besser in einen dieser Kaugummi- Bubbel- Automaten als in einen
Lian Li *g*.

Falls Du ihn wirklich verbaust und der Lund ein zu Hause sucht - wende Dich vertrauensvoll an mich =D!

Grüße, GT


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ist das Display einwenig schief drin oder hattest du es garnicht eingebaut ?


----------



## affli (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@tobi
ich probier das beste! 

@gt
der agb von custompc ist halt einfach speziell und ich hab ihn so im forum noch nicht gesehen. ausserdem stehe ich halt auf plexi und das kommt beim lund etwas zu kurz! aber erst mal wird bestimmt der lund plaziert und probiert.  falls der rumstehen sollte kriegst du selbstverständlich meldung.

@logic
danke dir!
alle drei "laufwerke" waren nicht verschraubt und daher nur provisorisch und schief rein gelegt..


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wird die Laufwerk klappe so bleiben ??


----------



## yamo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sieht richtig geil aus! 
Affli, da Du ja eh wieder sleeven wirst erweise("tue" klingt so blöd) mir einen Gefallen: Zum Test baust Du bitte so ne alte Hutzelkarte ein, und damit meine ich nicht die GTX 

Drück Dir die Daumen, daß das mit der RMA gut läuft!


----------



## affli (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@logic
das weiss ich noch nicht hundert prozentig.. eigentlich ist es fast die schönste lösung. warum meinst du? hast du einen guten ratschlag?

@yamo
jap, den gefallen werd ich dir und mir natürlich machen. 
im normalfall läuft das auch ganz anders und ich teste mit alten sachen!
Dieses mal war ich mir aber so sicher das ich nach mehreren gesleevten nt's alles richtig mache, das ich überhaupt keine gefahr gesehen habe... und peng.. so schnell gehts..

es war mir mal wieder eine grosse lehre.. 

@all
das neue nt lag heute bereits in der post nun kann ich wieder loslegen. 
von den grakas habe ich leider noch nichts gehört... 
ich hoffe noch immer..


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Naja...Du machst ja auch die Display platte orange, aber dann wäre das vorne zu eintönig. Was mich persönlich stört ist der AGB vorne. Der passt nicht wirklich rein.


----------



## affli (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Naja...Du machst ja auch die Display platte orange, aber dann wäre das vorne zu eintönig. Was mich persönlich stört ist der AGB vorne. Der passt nicht wirklich rein.



nei, der aquaero wird schwarz matt. oder was genau meinst du? 
der agb will mir auch noch nicht ganz gefallen, finde es aber einfach 
sehr sexy wenn das wasser in der front auch plätschert..
hab mir schon überlegt anstelle eines orangen plexi (für den agb) 
vielleicht auf ein schwarzen ton umzusteigen. 

mal schauen wie es am ende wird, es könnte so oder so herbst werden 
bis ich es schaffe das plexi aufzuzeichnen und zu bestellen..


----------



## h_tobi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Am schönsten fände ich es, wenn der AGB einen schwarzen Rahmen hätte und nur mittig 
durchsichtig ist.
Quasi ein eckiger LUND AGB.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Achso ! Der Aquero wird Schwarz...ok Ja dann sieht es einheitlicher aus mit dem laufwerk. Wenn du den AGB schwarz machst, wirste nicht mehr viel vom wasser sehen


----------



## affli (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Abend liebes Forum

ich konnte gerade meine fein lackierten teile abholen.
ein anständiges update gibts später.

hier die ersten paar bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Meinst du nicht, das wird nen bissl viel orange?^^
Mir persönlich ist es nämlich viel zu viel


----------



## h_tobi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Alter Schwede, da war aber jemand großzügig mit Farbe. 
Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, wie es eingebaut aussieht.


----------



## affli (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

so wie versprochen zeige ich euch noch etwas mehr..

@nyso und tobi
das ist natürlich immer ansichtsache.. 
für mich kann es nicht genug orang haben. vielleicht täuschten die ersten bilder auch etwas, das orange verteilt sich wie erwartet ziemlich gut. 
schwarz ist immer noch genügend vorhanden. 

edit:
natürlich darf man nicht vergessen, dass die kartenkühler nur so grosszügig orang lackiert wurden da ja so oder so nur der rand sichtbar bleibt.

viel spass mit den nachfolgenden bilder..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Aquaero fertig eingebaut. (mdpc-x schrauben, orange folie)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ram und Ramkühler sind auch fast fertig. (kabelverlängern + sleeven)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde es absolut scharf und einmalig..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle schrauben der mipsblöcke werden noch schwarz...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist vielleicht etwas heftig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das find ich einfach nur geeeeiiillll...
(diese lackierung wurde wasserfest versiegelt)

so, das wars für den moment auch schon wieder.

grüsse affli


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ähm, was soll ich sagen...........

FETT
Das ist ohne Scheiß einer der fettesten, geilsten Rechner, die ich je gesehen habe

Den werde ich höchstpersönlich bei million-dollar-pc vorschlagen, wenn der fertig ist

Von dem will ich Wallpaper, mindestens 1680-1050!!!!!


----------



## h_tobi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Alter Falter,
das sind ja mal geile Bilder, die da präsentierst.
Ich muss dir Recht geben, es ist nicht zu viel Orange, der Kontrast passt perfekt. 
Respekt, nur bei der Pumpe hätte ich Skrupel gehabt. Behalt die Flügel am besten ne Weile im Auge,
nicht, das sich doch noch was löst.
Ansonsten Top und weitermachen, freue mich auf mehr.


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Geil Ich bekomme mich kaum noch ein. Das sieht so was von geil aus. Das Orange gefällt mir immer mehr. Jetzt will ich sehen wie alles zusammen gebaut aussieht.


----------



## godtake (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ach Affli...

deine Farbe spricht mir aus der Seele!
Das sieht einfach nur umwerfend, genial, faszinierend, wunderbar, romatisch, geil, irre, klasse aus!

*träum*...

Grüße, GT

PS...am Mittwoch bekomm ich auch was von L L *ups, verraten*


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!


Sieht super aus!

Obwohl mir persönlich Orange nicht so liegt - ist eben GEschmackssache - gefällt mir Dein Rechner sehr gut.
Hast echt was aus dem Lian-Li-Gehäuse - das j aan sich schon gut ist - gemacht.

Weiter so!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## InRav3 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

hey.. sieht echt richtig fett aus  kann man es käuflich erwerben?  *habenwill*

ps: *ABO*


----------



## affli (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@all

besten dank für die netten und aufstellenden worte..
sitze in letzter zeit jeden abend davor und staune selber über meine projekt..

wenn ich es jetzt nur mal schaffen würde die kabel fertig zu sleeven, ich sehe so kein ende und meistens lässt die motivation nach einer stunde wieder nach und ich finde mich in anderen nutzlosen arbeiten wieder...

ausserdem geht mir bald der lötzinn aus, da ich jedes kabel minimum zwei mal verlängert oder gekürzt habe und immer noch nicht zufrieden bin.. unglaublich! 

gestern abend habe ich noch die schrauben der mipskühler schwarz eingefärbt, sieht noch mal ein wenig besser aus. neue bilder gibts heute nacht.

ausserdem hab ich die schwarzmatten bitspower anschlüsse mit adapter bestellt, ich musste diese dinger einfach haben... auch wenn sie viiiiiiel zu viel kosten und ich mich eigentlich tierisch darüber nerve...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem habe ich mir noch mal konkret gedanken übers plexi gemacht.
als wirklich guter kontrast für das Sichtfenster kommt für mich mitlerweilen nur noch das graue plexi von martma in frage... ich hoffe nur das das innere mit beleuchtung noch immer genug sichtbar bleibt!
genau so werde ich auch das plexi für den laufwerkschacht agb machen. 

das acrylglas für die aufhängung der drei frontlüfter wird orange (2c50)
genau wie die halterung der Laing. 

ausserdem habe ich bt custom beauftragt mir einen spezielen agb zu bauen. seiten und füsse aus schwarzem plexi und der behälter selber soll transparent sein. das wasser wird so oder so orange und ist daher wenigstens im agb sichtbar. der lund wird wohl vorläufig im Regal verstauben. 

So, das war ein kurzes up do date. bis bald.


----------



## godtake (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hey Affli, 

ich kann deine Geldausgaben für die Bitspower voll und ganz verstehen...die sehen einfach hinreißend aus! Egal....Geld spielt doch da keine Rolle mehr =D...

Wg. Plexi: Bei Celina's Papa im Tagebuch "Lian Li W2010 Bright Withe" sieht ein paar echt gute Fotos vom Martma- Plexi. Da sieht man auch gut, was man nicht mehr sieht =D

Grüße, godtake

€: In eigener Sache: Hast Du dich schon für einen AGB entschieden?


----------



## Progs-ID (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Mach weiter so.


----------



## affli (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

*Update *

So, die vier monate sind vorüber. bin ich fertig? nein!
ich werd also vorerst den titel auf 5 monatiges lian-projekt ändern.

edit:
wie ändere ich den titel ???
 
@godtake
deine frage wird sich im nächsten update klären..! 

@Progs-ID
bin doch dabei..

auch ich hab wieder ein paar neue bilder geschossen.. und los gehts;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich musste leider mein gehäuse etwas verunstalten. 
um die pumpe anständig befestigen zu können musste die festplattenhalterung weichen. ich dachte anfänglich es würde gehen ohne. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem wurde das lg laufwerk schwarz lackiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine arbeitswerkzeuge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im hinteren bereich des gehäuses wurde eine ausparrung für das 8pin kabel gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die folie des aquaero's wurde geklebt und die seiten lackiert nun ist er an seinem optischen höhepunkt angelangt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neues netzteil neues glück....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



front nackig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte kurz die idee die seite des nt's orange zu lackieren und einen schwarzen schriftzug darüber zu kleben. aber es ist zu viel orang. also bleiben die seiten schwarz matt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um den lüfter fürs nt sauber zu kleben wurden musste noch etwas ausgeglichen werden.

fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## affli (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die mips kühler in ihrem endgültigen design.
ich hab mir wirklich mühe gegeben, der lack ist trotzdem etwas abgespliter.
aber von weitem so oder so niemals erkennbar!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das endlich fertig gestellte 8pin kabel. ist speziell aber erfüllt seinen zweck voll und ganz. man(n) erkenne, das kabel ist rund 90cm lang...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und siehe da, perfekte platzierung des kabelns sowie stecker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier zeige ich euch erstmal die platzierung der dual-laing.
die schönen zwei werden auf einem orangen plexi rahmen stehen/befestigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



morgen werde ich noch die zwei löcher für die schläuche nach unten genau einmessen und flexen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem wandert das gehäuse noch mal zum lackieren um am deckel noch etwas schwarz matt aufzutragen. (pfeil gegen hinten gefüllt)
so kann der innenraum auch gleich wieder ausgebessert werden.

ende und over.


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Es macht immer noch Spaß, hier rein zu schauen und Dir bei der Arbeit zu zugucken! Allerdings muss ich Dir in einer Sache widersprechen: Das Aquero ist an seinem optischen Höhepunkt angelangt, wenn es noch das Displayglas bekommt!


----------



## Janny (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Es macht immer noch Spaß, hier rein zu schauen und Dir bei der Arbeit zu zugucken!



Kann ich nur zustimmen, sieht wirklich Klasse aus, besonders die Farbe!


----------



## Nixtreme (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

na da gibst du ihm aber mal nen schönen Grund um 10€ auszugeben


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hammer. Ich brauche das gar nicht mehr sagen Bin mal gespannt wie der Deckel aussehen wird, der kann nur gut werden.


----------



## LOGIC (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wahnsinn ! Sieht echt super aus. Bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## godtake (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Uaaah!
Habt ihr das gesehen? Affli fängt an zu schlampen! 



> abgesplitterter Lack - eh nicht zu sehen



Affli Affli Affli tststs-....*g*

___

Sieht wie immer absolut klasse aus! Dem Displayglas - Vorschlag schließe ich mich an.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie der Pfeil am Deckel aussieht.
Grüßle, GT


----------



## darkycold (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

[ X ] ABO

Wirklich sehr schön..
Klasse Farbe!!!!!

Was ist aus deinen Grakas geworden? Gibts dazu schon Infos?
Falls nicht, drück ich mal mit Daumen!

MfG darkycold


----------



## affli (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

abend, 
besten dank für die positiven feedback's!

@DaxTrose
dankeschön, das glas muss ich morgen natürlich gleich bestellen..

@godtake
tut mir leid gt, ich hoffe aber du hast mich trotzdem noch lieb..
@darkycold
von den grakas gibts leider noch keine news..

hab heute leider nur die hälfte geschafft von dem was isch eigentlich tun wollte. irgendwie war mein bett so unglaublich nett zu mir, dass ich bis um 16uhr liegen geblieben bin...

trotzdem will ich euch noch mein fertiges nt zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein kleines bisschen orange musste natürlich rein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mdpc-x schrauben kann man sogar beim nt einsetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit viel liebe zum detail habe ich mich spontan umentschieden etwas mehr aufwand zu betreiben und den lüfter doch zu schrauben.

ich habe also noch ein wenig geflext und geschliffen um die lüfterbefestigung zu vergrösser. (von 13.5cm auf 14cm)
das resultat lässt sich sehen und gefällt mir besser als die geklebte version.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gerade fertig geworden ist mein sata kabel.
das auf 75cm verlängerte kabel soll das lg laufwerk mit strom versorgen.

ich wünsche allen eine angenehme nacht und einen guten wochenanfang.


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Es wird immer besser, was du da so zauberst. 
Der Lüfter im NT gefällt mir geschraubt auch wesentlich besser.
Das mit den Schrauben und Lackplatzer an den Kühlern war abzusehen, evtl. wäre es besser
gegangen, wenn du vorher mit einer Rasierklinge um die Schraubenköpfe geschnitten hättest.
Mit schwarzen Schrauben sehen die Kühler aber wesentlich besser aus. 
Freue mich auf´s nächste Update.


----------



## godtake (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Gugu mein Gutester, 

hm, meinen Geschmack triffst Du mit dem Lüftergitter nicht (was Dich nicht abhalten soll ^^) - ich find Lüffi-Stäbe in Schwarz noch immer am besten.

Aber die Schrauben sind auf jedenfall eine Verbesserung =D...

Duuu...da war schon das nächste Update und ich weiß immer noch nix vom AGB *fg*...

Grüße und gib uns mehr!


----------



## SaKuL (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Also erstmal finde ich das Projekt Spitze, echt geil wie du das so machst.
aber irgendwie finde ich das Orange vom Lüftergitter des Netzteiles unpassend zu dem Xigmatek-Lüfter drunter, aber sowas ist bei einem so riesigem Projekt eine Kleinigkeit.
Respekt, machs weiter so.

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## Progs-ID (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Geiles NT.


----------



## Lower (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ich bin der selben Meinung wie Godtake. SSchwarze Lüftergitter sehen um Längen besser aus, aber ok! schön gesleevt aber ein bisschen langer Shrink! trotzdem sehr schöne Arbeit bisher!

Meine kleine HD5870 vermisst ihre Brüder und hofft, dass sie wieder kommen!  

Auf jeden Fall viel Glück nochmal!


----------



## z3rb (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hut ab!!! sehr geiles projekt ..... 

Schade um die schönen Grakas und das NT ... 
Da musste jemand ein sehr hohes Lehrgeld zahlen ;( 

wünsch dir weiterhin noch viel spass beim basteln und mir beim zuschauen 

gruß

p.s. welches kanton wohnst du wenn ich fragen darf!?


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

*Gratulation zur Main.*

Jetzt musst du dich aber richtig anstrengen, also hau rein. 
Enttäusche deine Fans nicht.


----------



## affli (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

salut,

schon wieder auf der main. bald bekomme ich ein schlechtes gewissen..
auf jeden fall ein grosses dankeschön! 

@h_tobi
ich bekam den tip bereits vom lackierer und versuchte mich an einem japanmesser! leider funktionierte das nicht bei jeder schraube gleich gut..

@godtake/SaKuL/Lower
da bin ich genau eurer meinung! ich habe auch noch ein schwarzes gitter bereit liegen.  das gitter passt aber in natura eineiges besser zum lüfter.
das perl-orange ist halt sehr schwer zu fotografieren vorallem mit einer normalen cam. ausserdem sieht man vom gitter max. 40% und vom lüfter vielleicht noch 30%, daher denke ich ist der kontrast im doch eher schwarzen unteren abteil notwendig und stört kaum. 

aber es ist noch alles offen!

so und nun ein weiteres kleines update für *god* dieser nervender *take*!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



voila, der lund agb in aktion!
ist schon ein schönes ding, halt sehr wuchtig!
zu diesem gehäuse eigentlich sehr passend aber ich bin irgendwie nicht ganz glücklich.

ich werde also ein speziellen agb einbauen den es momentan noch nicht gibt. der aktuelle entwurf sieht folgendermassen aus:
rauchgraue plexiseiten sowie standfüsse, behälter tranzparent mit einer orangen innenliegenden spirale. bilder werden demnächst zu sehen sein. zufrieden godtake?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gesagt habe ich die ausschnitte für die pumpen fertiggemacht.
nichts wunderschönes aber es erfüllt seinen zweck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



entschuldigt die schlechte bildbearbeitung, ansonsten hätte man die anschlüsse kaum gesehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die beiden fanamp's sind heute acuh endlich eingetroffen.
ziel; sie sollen meine beiden laing pumpen regelbar vom aquaero aus machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ziemlich clevere dinger.. warum kein poweramp? zur zeit von meiner bestellung waren weit und breit keine verfügbar. 

-------- gute nacht --


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das schaut doch schon wieder sehr gut aus.
Vor allem die Aquaero gefällt mir sehr gut. Ist schon ein geiles Spielzeug. 

Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich den Lund jetzt nicht so den Burner, wenn wenigstens mehrere Sichtfenster
drin wären und dann ne LED Beleuchtung, könnte er mir vielleicht doch noch gefallen.
Ist aber wie immer Geschmackssache.
.


----------



## Modstar (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Der AGB gefällt mir persönlich nicht dafür aber die Dual Laing!


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi

Der Lund erinnert mich an meine alte (das Recyclingcenter hab' sie selig) Thermoskanne.
Die LED-Beleuchtung sollte aber kein Thema dabei sein.
Ich baue den Lund vielleicht mal in mein Projekt ein; mal sehen.

Wie wäre es, wenn Du Deinen lackierst?
Aber keine Streifen a lá Tigerente!
grüße

Jochen


----------



## STER187 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hei Affli,

Frage am Rande:
Du hast ja deine Kühler lackiert und so wie es aussieht nicht verschlossen um zu verhindern das Lack IN den Kühler kommt. Ebenfalls hast du (so wies aussieht) das Schaufelrad der Laings gelackt.. 

Hast du da keine Bedenken, dass sich der Lack auflösen könnte? (durch die jeweiligen Zusätze im Kühlmittel) diese Lack-Schleim-Batzen würden gemütlich in deinem Kreislauf rumschwirren und sich überall festlegen wenn nicht was beschädigen.. Radi, Pumpe..pipapo

will nur mal wissen was du denkst..

mfg
STER187


----------



## stromer007 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Dein Projekt gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, dass du extreme Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü bekommen könntest. Da die Laings nicht saugen, wenn Luft drinn ist, die aber so ziemlich an der höchsten Stelle sitzen. Zu allem Überfluss bilden die beiden Pumpen eine Art "Luftsack", was das unter Wasser setzen der Pumpen sehr erschweren wird. 

Hast du darüber schon einmal nachgedacht? 

Werden vereinzelte Luftblasen mit "durchgeschleift" oder könnten sie sich dort ansammeln? Ich denke schon aber genau wird es die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## affli (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@h_tobi / Modstar / Schienenbruch

wie gesagt ist der lund nicht mehr länger ein thema!
ich entwerfe gerade mit den jungs von *bt*-custompc einen agb komplett aus plexi- lasst euch aber überraschen. der lund wird daher verstauben oder verkauft.

@STER187
das ist ein sehr spannendes diskussions thema-
es wurde nur bei spannungsumwandler-kühler gepfuscht, der lack ist aber mitlerweilen wieder mit irgend einer chemischen gewässer entfernt worden.

die lackierte pumpe:
ich weiss nicht so recht was ich sagen soll. ich habe lange mit dem profi-lackierer darüber disskutiert. auch er konnte mir nichts versprechen.
folgendes ist zu sagen. es ist autolack der noch mal zusätzlich speziell wasserfest versiegelt wurde. (frag mich nicht wie oder mit was) 
im prinzip ist ein auto auch ständig irgend welchen sauren oder basen ausgesetzt, ich hoffe also das der lack so lange wie möglich hält- 

ich habe mir auch schon überlegt die ersten wochen als sicherheit direkt nach der pumpe ein filter einzubauen, so das ich das schlimmste verhindern könnte. auf der anderen seite sollte es auch nicht der untergang sein, da ein paar lackspliter hoffentlich nichts beschädigen und einfach im kreislauf mitfliessen. 

aber das alles ist ein versuch wert,den die zwei blauen räder störten mich optisch viel zu stark und hätten meine sonstige farbgestalltung zerstört..

@stromer
witzig, darüber habe ich auchh schon ein paar mal nachgedacht. 
ich war aber immer der ansicht das dies schon irgendwie gehen würde.. zum befüllen muss ich den agb halt sicher etwas in die höhe halten um der pumpe etwas zu helfen. 

das sind aber alles sehr spannende fragen, ich hoffe aber das es funktionert.
hat da jemand erfahrung..?!?

grüsse affli


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!



affli schrieb:


> der Lack ist aber mittlerweile wieder mit irgend einem chemischen Gewässer entfernt worden.


Das war wahrscheinlich Rheinwasser.......

Was die eventuellen Lacksplitter angeht: setze einfach 'nen Filter ein.

Entweder den - teuer und optisch auffallend; müsstest Du noch farblich anpassen - oder jenen (den kannste gut verstecken).
Wobei der erste Filter zwei Vorteile hat:


größere Fläche = geringere Durchflussbehinderung, auch wenn der Filter 'zu' ist
Filter ist leichter zu reinigen, da er mit Hähnen abzusperren geht; Du musst also zum Reinigen nicht den ganzen Kreislauf entleeren.
Ich habe den Filter bei mir an die Schnellkupplungen verlegt, kann also dort reinigen, ohne die 'Schweinerei' im Rechner zu haben.
Ist aber nur eine Zwischenlösung, bis ein neuer Filter - oben der erste - kommt.
 Ein Filter kann auf keinem Fall schaden - da weißt Du wenigstens, wo sich eventueller 'Dreck' im Kreislauf sammelt.
Wenn Du mal wissen willst, was sich da so sammelt: siehe hier.
Das sah nach kurzer Zeit so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke, dazu brauch' ich nicht mehr viel sagen.....
Gut, meine Komponenten waren gebraucht.
Aber dass sich so viel in der kurzen Zeit ansammelt, hat keiner erwartet!

Und wegen Autolack: sooo beständig ist der nicht: jedesmal, wenn bei einer großen Chemiefirma (fängt mit 'B' an) was Austritt, Explodiert oder so, waschen die alle Autos in der Umgebung ab - und bezahlen anschließend doch die Neulackierung.....

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: such noch 'nen AGB - kannst ja mal so'n PN'chen schicken......


----------



## STER187 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

wegen der Befüllung musst du dir keine Sorgen machen..
ist am Anfang echt eine Herumwerklerei und Schüttlerei aber es geht..

wegen Lack: ja schon klar das dieser hochwertig ist (wird bei meinem Con auch verwendet) aber Bedenken hätte ich auf alle Fälle! Einauto ist auf alle Fälle vielem ausgesetz außer Kühlmittel? 

Vorschlag: bau die Lain auseinander und leg die Räder in deine Kühlflüssigkeit ein, als Langzeittest..
weil die kannst du ja ohne Prob rausnehmen.. wie das ganze dann in Bewegung ist..gute Frage..

ach ja und Filter ist eine sehr gute Frage..weil so Flankerl im Radi machen sich nich so gut 

mfg
STER187


----------



## h_tobi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, leg den Rechner beim Befüllen auf die Seite, dann bekommen die
Pumpen schneller ihr Wasser und die Luft müsste auch schneller entweichen.
Dann wieder aufrecht stellen, ne Weile warten, bis der Wasserstand wieder gesunken ist, dann wieder hinlegen.......
So solltest du die Luft am Besten aus dem System bekommen.


----------



## z3rb (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hoi Affli!

die lackierten Schaufeln in der Laing würden mir ebenfalls zu denken geben .....
Finde da die Idee von Ster eigentlich ganz gut, die dinger mal probeweise einen gewissen zeitraum in kühlflüsigkeit einzulegen ...

Zum befüllen würd ich den tower entweder auf die seite, oder auf den kopf stellen .... dann hast du denk ich realtiv wenig probleme mit dem befüllen 


gruß

z3rb


----------



## affli (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

danke für eure tipps. ich hatte eigentlich von anfang an keine bedenken, aber nach den kommentaren gestern musste ich noch mal sicher gehen. 

betreffen einlegen der räder, das ist eine gute idee! seit gestern abend liegen die räder im kühlwasser. ausserdem will ich in den nächsten tagen noch die ganze wasserkühlung testen. 

ich hoffe mal das beste. würd mich echt *** falls der lack nicht halten sollte!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



stromer007 schrieb:


> Dein Projekt gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, dass du extreme Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü bekommen könntest. Da die Laings nicht saugen, wenn Luft drinn ist, die aber so ziemlich an der höchsten Stelle sitzen. Zu allem Überfluss bilden die beiden Pumpen eine Art "Luftsack", was das unter Wasser setzen der Pumpen sehr erschweren wird.
> 
> Hast du darüber schon einmal nachgedacht?
> ...



Er kann den tower ja umlegen oder auf den kopf stellen bis alles entlüftet ist oder spielt der agb da nicht mit?


----------



## affli (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Er kann den tower ja umlegen oder auf den kopf stellen bis alles entlüftet ist oder spielt der agb da nicht mit?



genau das ist die idee. der agb sollte kein problem darstellen-


----------



## z3rb (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

 

und wann kommen neue bilder ?


----------



## STER187 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

hehe heutiges Schmankerl

*eingelegte Laing-Schaufelräder* a la Affli

hmmm lecker 

mfg
STER187


----------



## affli (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@z3rb
ich bin doch immer fleissig am bildchen machen..
heute abend sollten aber weitere folgen.

@STER187
hihi.. falls die lecker sein sollten habe ich DIE marktlücke enddeckt!


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!

zum Testen der Wakü: hat sich bei mir bewährt: ich habe ein Labornetzteil genommen, einfach 'ne Adapter gebastelt und die Laing angeworfen.

Mein Glück: ich hatte reines D-Wasser zum Testen drin: es tropfte an einigen Ecken.....
So ist nix weiter passiert.
Kann ich nur Empfehlen: mit reinem D-Wasser spülen und testen und dann erst gegen Wasser mit Zusätzen wechseln.

Dabei ist natürlich eine Vorbereitung (Ablass- und Einfüllmöglichkeit) sehr hilfreich.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

das heutige kurze *update* freut mich sehr.

beide laing pumpen laufen wie ich gehofft hatte ohne probleme, mit dem aquaero und den fanamps im hintergrund sind die pumpen *7* stufig regelbar bis hin zu "unhörbar". auf vollen 12v ist die kraft der beiden im agb nicht zu übersehen! 

die räder haben sich von den 24stunden im feser wasser nichts anmerken lassen. auch jetzt nach dem 30min-testlauf sind keine anzeichen von schwäche zu sehen. ich hoffe das bleibt noch nach jahren so..

auf jedenfall finde ich es einfach nur geil; aber seht selbst!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht und orange träume.


----------



## LOGIC (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das sieht echt krass geil aus ! Echt super geile farbe


----------



## h_tobi (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das sieht richtig geil aus, 
freue mich für dich, das die Lackierung bisher hält. Hoffe auch, das es so bleibt.


----------



## LOGIC (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das hoffe ich auch  Du hast die turbinen propeller (ka wie man das nennt ) auch lackiert oder ?


----------



## AMD_Killer (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Boah Ey die werden so geil aussehen.

Zum Glück hält die Lackierung Stand.


----------



## godtake (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Absolut lieblich das ganze!
Herrlich.
Orangen essen gehen ich muss!
Es zwingt mich...

Du weißt ja wen Du anhauen musst wenn Du deinen neuen Monster- Spezial- AGB hast =D.
Grüße, godtakechen


----------



## affli (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@LOGIC
dankesehr mir gefällts auch höllisch!  genau wie ich es wollte!
ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher was du meinst aber es wurden auch die schaufeln lackiert, da sonst seitwärts wieder das blau sichtbar geworden wäre. falls du eine schlechtere leistung damit ansprechen willst..!?
ist mir scheiss egal; das wird zu wenig ausmachen! 

@h_tobi
ich hoffe es auch tobi ich hoffe es auch! glauben tue ich zwar über lang nicht dran aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen! 

@AMD_Killer
danke auch dir!

@godtake
ich hoffe du hast nicht die ganze nacht mandarinen verdrückt..!?
klar gt, ich denke an dich. wird aber bestimmt noch eine weile dauern, da die anderen acrylglasarbeiten im auch gemacht werden und noch nicht alles aufgezeichnet ist..

falls die lackierung heute abend noch immer gut aussieht, werd ich mal ein test der ganzen kühl-komponenten machen. ausserdem wird das gehäuse noch zum lackierer gefahren, hoffe ich darf es samstags bereits wieder abholen. 

grüsse affli


----------



## h_tobi (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das klingt doch gut, hoffentlich klappt´s bis zum WE, dann gibt´s nämlich
neues Bilderfutter.


----------



## LOGIC (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ja ich meine in der pumpe das schaufel rad. Aber das wurde ja lackiert.


----------



## AMD_Killer (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Dann soll der Lackierer sich lieber beeilen.
Du kannst ihm ja sagen dass das ganze PCGHX-Forum auf ein Update wartet dann beeilt er sich bestimmt.


----------



## affli (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

habs leider nicht geschafft mein gehäuse zum lackierer zu bringen, musste zu lange arbeiten. das wird sich dann wohl auf den montag verschieben.

hier ein aktuelles iphone bild von heute/gestern nacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der cpu kühler war als einzigster nicht dicht. da kann man nur froh sein ein vorabtest gemacht zu haben... 

grüsse affli


----------



## h_tobi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus. 
Man gut, das du es vorher getestet hast, deswegen sage ich immer wieder, lieber
einmal mehr als zu wenig testen. Das hätte böse ins Auge gehen können.


----------



## Skorpion60310 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Also da bleibt mir die Spucke weg! 
Konnte mir diese Farbkombination wirklich nicht vorstellen...

Gefällt mir richtig gut, allerdings nicht wirklich was für mich 

Gratulation zu dem geilen Projekt noch ganz viel Spaß mit der Kiste


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!

Affli: ich gebe es zu: anfangs hat mir Deine Farbwahl absolut nicht gefallen - um nicht ein ganz gemeines Wort zu benutzen, dass von der Forumssoftware eh' gelöscht wird.

Aber so, wie Du das hinbekommen hast, sieht es absolut spitze aus!

Betr: Vorabtest: hast recht: kann nicht schaden.
Ich habe meinen vorabtest allerdings auf dem Mainbaord gemacht, dafür mit destilliertem Wasser und 'ne halben Rolle Küchentücher.
Durch das D-Wasser sollte es zu keinen Schäden kommen, falls mal was ausläuft und die Küchentücher überwindet - theoretisch.

Weiter so!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@h_tobi
abolut deiner meinung! seit meine grakas abgesegelt sind bin ich wieder sehr sehr vorsichtig geworden.. 

@Skorpion60310
danke für deine austellenden worte!

@Schienenbruch
was? du hattest zweifel?  
besten dank für dein lob! hört man immer gerne. ist aber klar das es nicht allen gleich gefällt. das soll ja auch so sein! 

zum test: wenn ich mir jetzt überlege das mein cpu kühler gestern doch schon etliche tropfen wasser verloren hat innert kürzester zeit, bin ich sehr froh war das mainboard nicht darunter.  d-wasser hin oder her. 
ausserdem wollte ich sowiso sehen wie das orange feser wasser wirkt.
eine flasche und zünftig schlauch ging drauf aber das war es mir wert.

kotzt mich nur etwas an die radis usw. zu entleeren da ich den test ja unbedingt auf dem teppichboden machen musste...

was mich übrigens sehr erstaunte; 
meine dual-laing bringt bei 12v grade mal etwas bei den 80l/h..
gut, ganz alle luftblasen waren nicht raus, denke aber das hauptproblem ist mein agb nr.2 der bremmst extrem den durchlauf ab.. mal sehen das testen hat gerade erst begonnen.. das wochenende werd ich aber wohl nicht viel zeit finden. party, party und kopfschmerzen sind angesagt! 

wünsche allen ein angenehmes wochenende und bis bald!!!


----------



## Lower (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hallo affli,

gut das das Mainoard nicht drunter war! Eine Sache gefällt mir am Mod nicht (sonst ist alles perfekt!) Das Gleichgewicht stimmt iwie nicht. Ich finde du hast viel zu viel orange gemacht! Gut Ram hast du umlackiert, habe auch nichts dagegen aber Kontraste finde ich gibt es nicht viele. Wenn ich mir so die Wasserkühlung anschaue erinnert mich das an eine Ansammlung gemoddeter Teile, die alle gleich aussehen. Ich würde ein paar Sachen einfach schwarz lassen. Bei meinem Mod habe ich extra deswegen keinen roten CPU Kühler genommen sondern einen schwarzen, denn die Schläuche und Lüfter sind bei mir schon rot! Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist das Pumpen-Duo. Schaufeln sicher genügend Wasser. Einen zweiten AGB brauchst du ja nicht oder? Der Lund ist ja schon klasse! Außerdem finde ich dein Engagement beim Projekt sehr sehr lobenswert. Du bemühst dich wirklich sehr, allerdings, denke ich mal könntest du den Namen auch auf 6 Monate erweitern, da ich nicht denke, dass du früher die Karten zurück bekommst. BTW. ich habe während dem Schreiben keine Lust gehabt zurück zu schauen. Hattest du schon Wakühler auf die Radeons montiert? 

Viel Spaß bei den Parties ich trinke bei einer am Samstag einen für dich mit


----------



## affli (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

hey lower,

danke für dein text.
also dazu sage ich folgendes; 

keine angst es wird genügend kontraste geben, davon bin ich überzeugt. 
bedenke das bei soundkarte und beide grakas nur die seiten zu sehen sind., das pcb ist ja schwarz und bekommt auch ein schwarzes acrylglas.

die schläuche bekommen noch schwarze "schweineschwänzchen" 
sprich knickschutz und der ganze rest belibt ja schwarz. ich werde sogar im gehäuse noch mal mehr schwarz einbringen genau wie das window auch mit schwarzem (grauem) plexi verkleidet wird. 
ich mach mir gar keine sorgen über den kontrast. aber vielleicht bin ich einfach ein zu grosser orange fan! 

aber sehe doch selbst: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



findest du das wirklich zu wenig kontrastreich? 

graka: die kühler wurden noch auf keine karten gesetzt. 

agb: der lund wird nicht verwendet! (neuer agb ist bestellt)
ich hab ja noch den "agb" für den laufwerksschacht. das war gemeint mit zweiter..

mit den sechs monaten hast du absolut recht, werde es in einem monat dann noch mal ändern..

danke für den drink, trinke dann wohl oder übel auch noch einen mehr auf dich..


----------



## h_tobi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ihr habt´s alle gut, könnt am WE Party machen und ich armer Kerl muss am Rechner schrauben. 

Zur Farbgebung: Du könntest ja die großen Flächen von den Kühlern mit deinem Schriftzug in
schwarz absetzen, das könnte einen schönen Kontrast bringen. Mit Maskierfolie geht es relativ gut.
Habe es auch schon gemacht und Paktai hat die ersten Teile auch fertig, vor allem hat er auch viel
orange in seinem Mod.

Edit: OK, war zu langsam, dann hat es sich erledigt.


----------



## Lower (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Bei diesem Bild ist die Verschlauchung noch nicht komplett, außerdem ist es nur eine Graka! Sonst finde ich es ok, also einen Drink hältst du sicher noch aus, nicht das du mir den Rechner voll .


Was für einen Knickschutz wirst du verwenden?

Ich hätte nur die Grakakühler schwarz gelassen sonst ist es ok! ich bin auch ein Orange Fan, aber rot ist cooler!


----------



## affli (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

da hast du recht absolut recht. 
ist übrigens die soundkarte.. 
ich meine wirklich beurteilen kann ich es sowiso erst wenn der rechner irgendwann mal zusammengebaut ist. auch zuletzt ist noch nicht zu spät; mit wenig aufwand kann ich dann noch mit schwarz spielen.

wir werden es sehen. 
ich zähle aber auf eure meinungen, es soll ja "gefallen"..
den knickschutz habe ich schon mal irgendwo abgelichtet. aber du wirst ihn schon noch zu sehen bekommen.

rot? was ist den rot? eine farbe? 
falls ich den rechner vollko***, werde ich selbstverständlich dich dafür verantwortlich machen!!!

@tobi
eigentlich würd ich auch gerne das ganze weekend schrauben jedoch muss ich zwischendurch auch das soziale umfeld pflegen das soll ja irgendwie auch wichtig sein.


----------



## h_tobi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Dann auf alle Fälle viel Spaß bei der Pflege.  Ist natürlich sehr wichtig!

Mir gefällt der Rechner, so wie er da steht schon sehr gut, bin dennoch sehr 
auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## z3rb (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

sieht sehr nice aus!

 ziemlich viel orange haste da drin 

aber arbeit in perfektion!


----------



## MP_Pirat78 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

wow, this is a amazing mod... 

warme gruesse hier aus dem sonnigen Sydney, ich verfolge deinen thread hier von anfang an, nun musste ich mich auch anmelden und meinen sempf dazugeben... 

einfach nur super was du da machst ! ! ! 

respekt...


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!

Hallo Pirat: Willkommen im Forum!

Was sagt uns Deine Ortsangabe: PCGH rund um die Welt - weiter weg als Australien geht ja nun nicht mehr.

Das könnte für den NobLorRos-Support auch ein großer Schritt zur Weltherrschaft sein.....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Auch von mir ein herzliches *Hello* vom anderen Ende der Welt.
Wie gerne wäre ich jetzt bei dir, Australien ist schon ein schönes Fleckchen zum Leben.


----------



## AMD_Killer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hello auch von mir. Willkommen bei uns!

@affli wann hast du mal nen update für uns ich kann es immer nicht erwarten von dir Bilder zusehen.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen  

Wie sieht es den mit einem Update aus ?


----------



## MP_Pirat78 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen
> 
> Wie sieht es den mit einem Update aus ?



Sie reden mit mir wegen nem Update ? 
wenn ja, was solte ich denn updaten ? 

so, 
danke an Affli fuer alle anregungen, ich werde definitif nicht so hart modden, aber die Lian Li bestellung und MDPC bestellungen sind raus... 

jeze kann ich mich nur nicht entscheiden was fuer ein PSU ich besorge... 
nach 2 jahren mit dem MBPro und ohne desktop PC wird es wieder zeit was zusammenzubauen. 

aber das gehoert ja auch nicht hier rein... vielleicht sollte ich auch n tagebuch starten... 

habt n schoenen WE !


----------



## h_tobi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

TB klingt immer gut, immer ran an den Feind.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!

Pirat: nur keine Hemmungen - ich wollte zuerst auch nicht an ein TB gehen.
Hab's aber nicht bereut, ein TB angefangen zu haben!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@ Pirat 

Das mit dem update war nicht an dich gerichtet


----------



## affli (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

morgen alle zusammen. 
phff, schon wieder montag morgen. bin noch gar nicht richtig erholt, das war ja mal ein wochenende. *eine* positive meldung gibts; 
mein gehäuse wurde nicht voll .. 

zu viel bin ich wie gesagt am weekend nicht gekommen, ein update gibts aber trotzdem heute abend noch. 

@z3rb
besten dank.

@MP_Pirat78
das ist ja mal schön so hohen besuch hier zu haben.
danke für deine netten worte, das freut mich natürlich sehr.
ach und nur zu mit einem tagebuch, könntest doch versuchen die bekannte oper von sydney als gehäuse nachzubauen das sollte doch machbar sein.
more power to you..

@AMD_Killer/Logic
ich hoffe eure frage wurde beantwortet einerseits von mir andererseits vom pirat. 

einen angenehmen tag und spätestens bis abends.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!




affli schrieb:


> versuchen die bekannte oper von sydney als gehäuse nachzubauen das sollte doch machbar sein.
> more power to you..


Hhmmm - das wäre doch was für Lian-Li's nächstes Luxusgehäuse (999?).
Nach dem 888 (=Burj al Arab) wäre das doch 'ne Idee.

Die Idee hat aber was.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Modstar (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wann kommt denn das Update?
Übrigens: Geiles Seitenteil!


----------



## Lower (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hallo affli,

na wie hast du denn das Wochenende überstanden ?
Eines muss ich laut und deutlich ausdrücken! Es war zu geil bei mir!!  
Hast dich schön amüsiert? 

naja rumgemoddet habe ich auch nicht, da hatte ich zu starke Kopfschmerzen für !

Trotzdem schön, dass du zu etwas gekommen bist!

btw. einen zu viel habe ich für dich getrunken. Danach eine Stunde abtanzen und dann war ich definitiv dicht! xD

naja lg Lower


----------



## Rauschel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

mensch noch einer der orange genau so gern mag wie ich  

[X] Abo

Mach weiter so und mein beileid zu deinen 2 toten 58ern


----------



## affli (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

abend,

@Schienenbruch
ich sehe schon du planst dein nächstes casecon.

@Modstar 
jetzt und dankesehr. 

@Lower
also meins war auch absturz pur. 
aber das solls ja ""ab und zu"" geben..

@Rauschel
wer mag orange schon nicht..?  besten dank auch dir.

*kleines update*

wie bereits erwähnt wurde bin ich nicht zu viel sichtbaren gekommen.
ein paar foto's will ich von sonntag und heute abend trotzdem zeigen!

als erstes der fertige ramkühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kabel wurden von 4pin auf 3pin gelötet und gesleevt, ausserdem habe ich auf der linken und rechten seite je ein schwarz matte linie lackiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus 4 kabel wurde eins. (anschlusskabel vom aquaero zu den fanamp's)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mein endlich fertiges sata kabel für festplatte und ssd. wie viele mal habe ich neu angefangen.. ich dachte schon das kabel wäre verhext. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die beiden front led's wurden auf orangleuchtende umgelötet und gesleevt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorläufig vier tempsensoren in verschiedene längen gekürzt und gesleevt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein farblich angepasstes lianli powerknopf pcb..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



laingpumpenkabel von 4pin auf 3pin umgelötet und gesleevt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mir noch mal genauer gedanken über die nachträgliche lackierung gemacht. werd aber noch ein paar tage abwarten. bin mir im design gar nicht schlüssig. hab mal eine von vielen varianten geklebt- 

ausserdem möchte ich in beide viertelkreise des seitenteils auch noch etwas schwarz lackieren. aber was? will mir da noch ein paar varianten durch den kopf gehen lassen. das hat ja noch etwas zeit, da ich von den garkas und bitspower anschlüsse habe ich noch nichts gehört oder gesehen..  mein *wochenziel* ist das aufzeichnen der acrylglas sachen, ich schiebe das schon viel zu lange hinaus!

so, ich wünsche euch eine angenehme bettruhe,


----------



## h_tobi (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Es gefällt mir von mal zu mal besser, was du da anstellst.
Der Ramkühler sieht geil aus. 

Was hälst du von dieser Variante für die Seitenwand?
Natürlich nur angedeutet, mehr ging auf die Schnelle nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach weiter so, dann wird´s der Hammermod schlechthin, freue mich auf mehr.

.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!

sieht gut aus, tobi!

Affli: täusch' ich mich, oder steht da auf dem Bild jemand im Schlafanzug im Hintergrund?

grüße

jochen


----------



## STER187 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

bitte tu das der Seitenwand nicht an 
Deckeldesign ist gut, aber für die Seitenwand wär ein Logo perfekt!!

mfg
STER187


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Der Ram Kühler gefällt mir tierrich gut. Die schwarzen streifen von Kühler rundet das gut ab. Die Streifen auf dem Deckel passen richtig gut. Die Idee von h_tobi ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rauschel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

würde die seitenwand auch so lassen wie sie im moment ist, ist schick und edel zugleich , finde die 4 schlitze wirken dann zu verspielt


----------



## Modstar (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Also das an der Seite könnte cool wirken, doch mit dem Oben kann ich mich nicht wirklich anfreunden...


----------



## godtake (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Gugu oh mein Orangen- Gott, 

also ich find weder den Teil oben noch den am Seitenteil sonderlich anregend.
Wenn da noch unbedingt schwarz hinsoll würd ichs entweder mit 2 schwarzen Streifen (a la Rally- Streifen) versuchen oder gleich irgendwas ganz anderes mit ein bisschen Schwung drin, so was z.B.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!

Sorry, GT: aber dat sieht ein wenig Mädchenhaft aus.
Nich, dass ich wat jegen Mädels hätt'.
Aber da passt dat nu jarnich hin!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rauschel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

wat mädchenhaft ? sieht bombe aus was God da gezaubert hat , gefällt mir um ecken besser als einfach so striche.

Hast du es selber gezeichnet God ?


----------



## godtake (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Gugu, 

@Schienenbruch: Auch Männer dürfen spielen - sieht man hier ja die ganze Zeit im Forum hihi...ich steh dazu dass ich nicht allaweil Ecken, Kanten und Käsefüße brauch - aber selbstverfreilich ist das Geschmackssache.

@Rauschel: Noi, das ist ein "Brush" (Pinsel) für Photoshop - Aufwand etwa 35sek. Und nur mal eben den ersten rausgekramt - da gäbs quasi noch unendlich viele Varianten.

Ich find halt dass es optisch nett ist, wenn man Pc- Case- Kanten mit der einen oder anderen Rundung aufhebt - so wie das bei diesem orangen Traum ja auch mit dem Window super funktioniert hat.

Grüße, Goddi


----------



## affli (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Guten Morgen ihr lieben,

Ist schön den verlauf von diversen meinungen zu sehen.
danke viel mals für euer engagement bei meinem projekt- 
das finde ich toll und es gibt auch mir neue ideen.

vorweg ist zu sagen, dass ich auf dem deckel bestimmt nicht diese gezeigeten pfeile lackieren werde. leider bin ich auch noch nicht auf eine viel bessere idee gekommen. eine schwarze linie nach hinten zu ziehen ist mir aber zu lasch, da lasse ich lieber das orange. 

an der seitenwand tendiere ich auch eher richtung idee von gt, möchte was spezielles machen, wenn überhaupt. die idee von tobi ist bestimmt gut aber noch nicht das jenige welches..

werd mich donnerstag abend mit meinem lackierer treffen, der hat schon so viele tolle sachen gemacht, er hat bestimmt eine gute idee. 

bin auch noch auf der suche nach motiven aber ich weiss gar nich erst in welche richtung suchen, es müsste ja irgend einen bezug haben. finde ich zumindest! 

ausserdem erhalte ich donnerstag ein paket, welches mich sehr freut!
verraten tue ich aber vorerst noch nichts..

wer eine idee hat bitte gerne weiter posten!


----------



## h_tobi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@Godi,
du wolle Rose kaufe?? jetzt weiß ich, wie du auf deine Ideen kommst. 

@affli,
evtl. könntest du deinen Nick mit einem schönen Font in der Rundung laufen lassen,
dann einen dezenten Rahmen drum herum, der die abgerundete Ecke vollständig macht. 
Ich hoffe, du weißt, wie ich es mir denke.


----------



## Lower (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ich denke die Grakas kommen 
die Idee von Godtake gefällt mir gut


----------



## z3rb (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Morgen zusammen

das was du oben hinlackiert hast ist auch nicht ganz nach meinem geschmack! aber letzten endes muss es ja dir gefallen  

Finde die Variante von godtake sehr schön, jedoch müsste sich das meiner meinung nach in alle lackierten auf dem äusseren gehäuse wiederspiegeln!
Finde das es sonst absoult nicht mit dem bild auf dem deckel harmoniert!

gruß


----------



## godtake (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hm....
*Blick auf afflis Profilbildchen werf*

So: Da: Idee: ...und wenn du einfach den Scherenschnitt einer / mehrerer Schönheiten nimmst und sich vom Seitenteil aus nach oben kuscheln lässt?....

....Grüße, godtake


----------



## h_tobi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hrrrr, hrrrr, das klingt gut,
die Brüste dann mit Spachtel in 3D modellieren.


----------



## MP_Pirat78 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Hrrrr, hrrrr, das klingt gut,
> die Brüste dann mit Spachtel in 3D modellieren.



ha ha, 
aber die Brueste hab ich dann doch lieber in analog (echt) und nicht digital (3D am gehaeuse) 

ich tippe auch mal auf die GRAKA's... 

dieses tagebuch ist wie franziskaner, ich kann einfach nicht davon lassen


----------



## affli (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@h_tobi
ich glaube ich weiss wie du meinst. bin eigentlich nicht sonderlich stolz auf meinen nick, daher muss ich deinen vorschlag leider verwerfen..

@z3rb
keine angst lackiert ist noch nichts.. 
das ist im moment schwarzes klebeband und gefallen tut's mir auch nicht so-

@godtake
ach godi, deine ideen immer. plötzlich gewinne ich noch einen pornopreis..
aber geil wärs alle mal- 

-> tobi; warum nicht, würd vielleicht etwas das gewicht der radi's auf der anderen seite auffangen.. aaaber..na ja..

@MP_Pirat78
absolut genau so! 

ach ja und gaka's was sind das?  wir werden sehen.


----------



## Rauschel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

wenns noch nicht lakiert ist , dann ist es ja halb so wild


----------



## affli (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

*BilderUpdate* 
für schreibfaule und bildersüchtige





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!

Dat Geld hätt' ich auch gerne 'über'....
Nice, was Du Dir da gegönnt hast!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

BilderUpdate 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wow ist heute das orange kräftig..
es geht hauptsächlich um den knickschutz-

edit: Neue Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modstar (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wow, ich bin gespannt wie die 5870ger gekühlt werden!


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Wat macht er überhaupt mit 5870ern?
Sieh' Dir doch mal sein Avatar an: das steht wat von NVidia!


----------



## Lower (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Warte, hast du jetzt 2 neue Karten gekauft, oder hast du sie ersetzt bekommen?

lg Lower


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Der CPU-Kühler ist mal das der Oberhammer. Das schwarze passt so was von gut dazu. Wie viele HD5870 hast du eigentlich jetzt?


----------



## Modstar (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wat macht er überhaupt mit 5870ern?
> Sieh' Dir doch mal sein Avatar an: das steht wat von NVidia!


hä,wo?
Bei Affli?


----------



## h_tobi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sehr schöne Bilder, vor allem die GraKa´s sind ein Traum. 

PS: Wusste gar nicht, das Schienenbruch bei dir zu Besuch war.  (Bild2) *muss weg, Rasen mähen*


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Hi!



Modstar schrieb:


> hä,wo?
> Bei Affli?


na da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben rechts in Ecke, wo ich den gelben Rahmen drum gemacht habe.

Nich' immer auf die großen Dinger sehen......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Gönn ihm doch die Freude, mann gut, das wir(du) aus dem Alter raus sind(bist).


----------



## affli (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

morgen allerseits- 

hab auf der *vorderen seite* noch mal ein paar *bilder* eingefügt.

@Schienenbruch
du hast recht, werd das geforce logo bei gelegenheit durch ati ersetzten. 

@all
die beiden karten wurden mir tätsächlich vom lieferanten ersetzt.
es kann jedoch sein das der hersteller selber, sprich Sapphire die garantie nicht anerkannt. das wäre dann jetzt aber wohl eher pech. 

falls ich am wochenende zeit finde, werden die karten getestet und auf wakü umgerüstet, dann sollte bald alles soweit komplett sein. zuerst will ich aber die skizzen fürs plexi fertig kriegen.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Sei mir nicht böse, aber die Farbe der Schläuche finde ich nicht so prickelnd, mM. nach
wären schwarze Schläuche doch etwas besser geeignet, dazu würde ich dann
 diese Smartcoils nehmen.
Das wäre meine favorisierte Farbmischung.


----------



## affli (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

@h_tobi
ich muss sagen in natura ist die orange lackierung und der schlauch zu 95% identisch. leider scheint es nicht möglich die farbe richtig abzulichten. 
die letzten aufnahmen waren alle mit blitz, das perl wird dadurch sehr stark betont. deine verlinkten orange knickschütze habe ich auch zuhause liegen, das orang passt gar nicht, viel zu hell und schwarze schläuche gefallen mir nicht. daher werde ich es vorerst so lassen, mir gefällts sehr! 

anbei zeige ich euch noch meine fertig gestellten skizzen und pläne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das sieht ja schon mal sehr interessant aus, vor allem die Lüfterausschnitte finde ich sehr gut. 
Soll in den AGB ein oranger Schlauch/Plexi rein? 

Wenn die Schläuche farblich doch passen, hast du natürlich Recht, die kamen auf den Bildern nur so blass rüber.
Bin dann aufs Endergebnis sehr gespannt.


----------



## MP_Pirat78 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

ach ja, super wahl mit den ATI karten wenn ich mal so sagen darf 
hier mal was zum lachen freunde  

YouTube - Hitler reacts to Nvidia Fermi Benchmarks 

darf ich hier U-tube links posten ?


----------



## Rauschel (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Man die Kühler sehn geil aus 

Zum schlauch : 

Schwarz wäre sicher auch gut gekommen , wie oben schon geschrieben , da das orange doch ein wenig überhand sonst nimmt. aber mann muss es im kompletten dann bewerten wenn es fertig ist 




MP_Pirat78 schrieb:


> ach ja, super wahl mit den ATI karten wenn ich  mal so sagen darf
> hier mal was zum lachen freunde
> 
> YouTube  - Hitler reacts to Nvidia Fermi Benchmarks
> ...




mhh irgentwie assi schlecht


----------



## SB94 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

hey, sieht sehr gut aus, ich hoffe du bekommst das auch alles so umgesetzt, wie geplant.

mal ne frage, mit welchem programm hast du die unteren Skizzen gemacht?
Das erinnert mich irgendwie an CATIA, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass es das ist.

mfg


----------



## affli (1. März 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

*update* und vorläufiger STOP

montag? morgen? ach nein nicht schon wieder.. aber hallo erstmal. 

irgendwie werd ich den gedanken nicht los, dass noblorros auch bei mir kräftig mitwirkt.  was habe ich euch den getan? war doch immer nett. 

sehr kurze zusammenfassung meines weekend's:

*freitag* abend:
was stand an? der 2te test meines systems.
jetzt wo die gesammte hardware endlich komplett ist!
diesmal vorsichtshalber erster boot mit einer 8400GS.
alles angeschlossen, kabel 3mal überprüft (24pin kabel wurde neu gesleevt) es kann nur besser werden als beim meinem damals ersten versuch.

achtung, fertig und powerknopf ist gedrückt...was?
keine reaktion.. doch das nt versucht im sekundentakt zu starten. 
das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein schon wieder die kabel..?!?!?

eine zigi später mit "frischer motivation" noch mal genau überlegen. 
*das wird wohl wieder ein neues nt geben*
Netzteil kurzschliessen, on schalter betätigen und siehe da es läuft!

was? 

ich brauche ein zweites nt zum testen irgend ein schaden muss mein silverstone doch haben. bequet vom zweitrechner ausgebaut angeschlossen..boot.. nichts, nicht ein lüfter dreht an. 

das problem liegt definitiv wo anders.--

jetzt reichts nicht schon wieder so eine **********.
ich brauche ein zweites board. wo gibts das?
im zweit rechner... so wütend wie ich war, habe ich mein kompletten zweitrechner samt wasserkühlung auseinandergebaut und alles in einzelstücke zerlegt. 

neuer aufbau: 
LGA 775 @ Q9550
hat es meine NT tatsächlich überlebt?

JA! der Rechner bootet wie nichts gewesen wäre--
Kabel? Alle gesleevten Kabel ran und noch mal ein versuch.

alles funktioniert; werder das nt noch die kabel waren schuld.! uff!

lebt meine 8400gs noch? 
einbauen -> boot.. - alles wunderbar, bild ist da!

glück gehabt dachte ich mir. aber was zur hölle ist den los. 

nach etlichem hin und her, wutausbrüche und geschreie hatte ich den sündenbock. der 8pin stecker! 

wurde das 24pin kabel angeschlossen startete das evga sli le zwar, bootete aber nicht. wurde zusätzlich das 8pin angeschlossen ging gar nichts mehr. 

fazit vom sli le:
ich tippe stark darauf das mein 920er keine lust mehr hatte. 
das main scheint zu funktionieren alle leds zeigen das ok licht. 

da ich leider kein zweites LGA 1366 Board habe muss ich jetzt board und cpu zum test verschicken. das ist doch alles ein schlechter witz oder..?!?!?

und jetzt habe ich gar kein rechner mehr, ein grosses gelage in meinem zimmer und meine nerven liegen blank. jetzt reichts ich gehe (1:30Uhr) aus und betrinke mich anständig... 

*samstag ging dann mal genau gar nichts *(aber mit mir)*. *
doch, abends ein weiterer vollsuff mit anschliessendem frühstück am sonntag. um 11:00 sonntags gings dann mal richtung schlafen. 

*sonntag* abend 18:00
aufräumen..aufräumen und das mitgenommene armor tower entsorgen.
ich brauche jetzt aber ein funktionierenden pc! 

gut, basierend auf luftkühlung habe ich mein funktionierendes q9550 sys ins lian li eingebaut mit ssd und einer 5870 zusammen. danach windows 7 rauf und siehe da heute morgen um 2:00 hatte ich dann wieder einen compiputer... 

morgen werden die komponenten überprüft, hoffe es ist nur der i7 am arsch, der ist schnell ersetzt. irgendwo drückt das ganze extrem auf die motivation. ich bin aber schon mal sehr froh das ich diesesmal nichts dafür konnte. aber warum zur hölle sollte die cpu plötzlich schlapp machen?
NOBLORROS sei dank! 

ich werd jetzt wohl erst mal einen projekt stop einlegen. 
so viel kohle, so viel arbeit und dann solche ein ..............! 

......

werde mich melden sobald ich was neues höre. 

grüsse und einen angenehmen tag wünscht affli


*edit:
*ein paar bildchen als nachtrag. startpost und titel wurde geändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (1. März 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Das höre ich aber gar nicht gerne. 
Ist ja echt übel, das es dich so blöde erwischt hat.
Ich hoffe, das der Fehler nicht zu teuer für dich wird.


----------



## godtake (1. März 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Nein!
Nein!
Nein!

Wir waren das nicht m-m....das muss irgend eine Kreatur aus der Hölle gewesen sein! 
Wir würden niemals einen Mod wie deinen auch nur mit 1/16 Pupille schief ansehen.
Wir würden wissen, dass das eine Verletzung unserer eigenen Emotionen darstellen würde!

Was? 
Ja, Nobbi?
Wie?
Du hast am Freitag die Hölle aufgekauft?
Neee, nicht im Ernst?
So billig?
Kuhl! Aber Affli?...OMG


----

Nein, im Ernst! Hast mein tiefstes Mitgefühl! Ich drück Dir ganz doll die Daumen dass es nur irgendein bescheuertes kleines Kabel oder sonst irgendein Kleinkram ist und Du hier bald weitermachst!

Grüße, Godtake


----------



## AMD_Killer (1. März 2010)

*AW: 5 Monatiges Lian-Li Projekt*

Ich fühle mit:Heul: so ein geilen Mod kann man doch nicht unterbrechen was fällt EVGA bzw Intel ein.

Hoffe alles is in Ordnung.


----------



## SB94 (1. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

tut mir echt leid mit deiner CPU bzw. deinem MB, hoffe das da die Garantie greift.

Aber mit welcher Software hast du denn jetzt die Skizzen gemacht??


----------



## affli (2. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@h_tobi
na ja, das leben ist hart. oder? 

@gt
wenn das nicht eure truppe war, dann muss es definitiv einen cpu gott geben. 
nobbi? die hölle soll mit dir sein! / 

@AMD_Killer
das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. danke für deine wünsche.

@SB94
danke dir. ich hoffe auch schwer das die garantie greift, ich bin davon überzeugt kein fehler gemacht zu haben. vielleicht ist es aber noch ein "versteckter mangel" der von meinem sleev fehler kommt. 

zu deiner frage; da ich in der architekturbranche tätig bin, sind die päne auf vektorworks 2010 gezeichnet worden.


----------



## SB94 (2. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

danke dir, hab in meinem Betriebspraktikum mit CATIA gearbeitet und bin seid dem schon auf der suche nach einer mehr oder weniger akzeptablen CAD-Software. GoogleSketchUp ist ja sowas von  und ich finde einfach keine mehr oder weniger Professionelle, kostenlose, oder zumindest für Schüler kostenlose Software. Aber Vectorworks ist ja auch nur kostenlos wenn ich Lehrer und Schule angebe. Dachte schon ich hätte was gefunden.


----------



## Ciddy (3. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

AUTSCH!

Ich drück dir die Daumen. Hoffentlich gehts bald weiter.
Solche Fails will echt nimand sehen.


----------



## ruBBer84 (3. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@SB94

hmm, ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob die Software was taugt, das musst du schon selber rausfinden. habe aber nur gutes gehört, bis jetzt.

Probier doch einfach mal: Double CAD XT oder Solid Edge 2D Drafting, beides kostenlos. 

SketchUP ist aber nicht so übel wie du vllt. annimmst (s.*** Gallery[/url]). Ich finde, das sieht ziemlich ordentlich aus.


----------



## worldoflol (3. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

sieht bis jetzt doch ganz gut aus


----------



## Rauschel (3. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

wirklich bitter 

Aber nicht aufgeben , das wird schon wieder


----------



## z3rb (4. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hey Affli!

beileid wegen der Rückschläge!

Ne frage haette ich aber dennoch

In dem silverstone netzteil ist ja ein 135mm lüfter ....

hast du ihn gegen einen 140mm xigi ausgetauscht? und wie ist der lüfter anschluss vom nt?

gruß


----------



## affli (5. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hey,

schon wieder freitag ist das nicht schön..? 

@SB94
da habe ich nicht so eine ahnung was gratis cad software anbelangt. 
hab bis jetzt auf autocad, archicad und eben vektorworks gezeichnet.
es gibt von vektorworks eine studentenversion das ist richtig, aber auch die kostet etwa 80euronen. 

@Ciddy
es hat weh getan jap..! aber dankesehr.

@Rauschel
aufgeben? was ist das den? 

@z3rb
danke dir! zu deine frage:
richtig es wurde ein 14er xigi verbaut. hierzu habe ich mit dem dremel noch etwas nachgholfen, da ja original 13.5cm verbaut ist. 
der anschluss des originallüfters ist ein zwei pin stecker. (12v + Masse.)

*Bad New's:*

nach dem mir die komponeten getestet wurden ist der übeltäter nun erkannt; *die cpu lebt und funktioniert!*
nun wo liegt den das problem?
*das board hats leider nicht überlebt und muss ausgetauscht werden. *
nächste woche werden die komponenten wieder bei mir zurück sein, dann werd ich das sli le wieder verpacken und zum austausch schicken. 
das heisst dann wohl optimistisch gesehen wieder 3 wochen wartezeit..

*ist das nicht traumhaft!!!!?*

*God New's:*

Aber keine angst es gibt noch genügend zu tun. 
ich bin momentan gerade etwas an der zukünftigen beleuchtung beschäftig. ein kleines update folgt heute abend. 
ausserdem habe ich beide grakas ausgiebig gefordert und getestet, dieses wochenende wird dann auf wakü umgerüstet. 

*Bad New's die zweite:*

das pci-e kabel will mir den letzten nerv rauben..
die stecker-buchsen sind nicht die normalen und können weder mit dem sunbeam noch mdpcx pinremover bearbeitet sprich die pins entfernen werden. es soll mir keiner sagen das wäre nicht möglich, ich bin mir sehr, sehr sicher. das heisst es gibt wieder ein unglaublichen aufwand. 

scheiss silverstone nt's..! ​


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Da bleibt dir wohl nur die harte Tour, bestell die Zange von Nils und neue Gehäuse,
dann kannst du die Kabel abschneiden und mit neuen Pins versehen. Dann gibt es in Zukunft
keine Probleme mehr. Habe meine Kabel auch gekürzt, geht wunderbar. 

Schade, das es das Board erwischt hat, aber da kann man nichts machen.


----------



## affli (5. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@h_tobi

Genau das ist mein plan, die zange liegt bereits zuhause rum und sie stecker habe ich auch bereits. müsste aber nicht unbedingt sein. ich hab doch schon soooooo viele stunden in die scheiss kabel investiert!

ausserdem danke für deinen tip gestern betreffend flex led's.
das ist super, so kann ich genau auf die länge kürzen die ich brauche. 
funktioniert einwandfrei, so langsahm liebe ich die aquatuning flex led's.

ach ja und ausserdem was ich auch getestet habe, "umbasteln" auf 3pin stecker geht problemlos, die led's leuchten bei 12v, 7v und 5v. die leuchtstärke kann also problemlos den wünschen angepasst werden!

bilder und genaue details dazu gibts heute abend!

liebe grüsse
affli


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Dann freue ich mich schon auf die Bilder, leider bin ich abends unterwegs, aber morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## z3rb (5. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



> Bad New's die zweite:
> 
> das pci-e kabel will mir den letzten nerv rauben..
> die stecker-buchsen sind nicht die normalen und können weder mit dem sunbeam noch mdpcx pinremover bearbeitet sprich die pins entfernen werden. es soll mir keiner sagen das wäre nicht möglich, ich bin mir sehr, sehr sicher. das heisst es gibt wieder ein unglaublichen aufwand.
> ...


hab ja das selbe netzteil mit etwas weniger leistung

Mit dem pin remover gigen die 1A raus 
So als kleiner tip 

aber seh grade das er leider nicht lieferbar ist 

gruß und weiterhin frohes schaffen

p.s. und vielen dank für die info mit dem lüfter! vieleicht bekommste davon ja mal ne nahaufnahme hin, würd gern mal sehen wie das ausschaut


----------



## affli (6. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

kleines update

da ich jetzt sowiso eine ganze weile aufs board warten muss, beschäftige ich mich zur zeit mit sinnlosen bastelarbeiten oder fotografie.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



projekt übergangslösung.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitspower in schwarz matt. ich kann mich nicht satt sehen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einmal original und einmal modifiziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jedesmal nach drei led's und einem wiederstand darf gekürzt werden.
so kann das in nur 60cm erhältliche band ohne probleme auf die passende länge zugeschnitten werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein paar arbeitsvorgänge. die zange und pins von nils sind der hammer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



licht komme:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu letzt noch ein paar bilder im dunkeln und den led's in aktion. 
keine angst sitzt alles nur auf probe wird irgendwann alles schön versteckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab den dreh bei nachtfoto's ohne blitz noch nicht raus aber es ist besserung in sicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist leider sehr schwer das ganze richtig rüber zu bringen, aber überleg mir echt die frontlüfter gar nicht zu montieren, mit beleuchtung sieht der sleev von vorne so genial aus..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, vielleicht später aber sicher morgen gibts noch ein paar bilder mehr.

grüsse


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Iwie zerstört der Noctua die ganze Optik , kannst ihn ja wenn dir langweilig ist lackieren 

PS: das mit der HW ist echt schade mein Beileid


----------



## h_tobi (6. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Die Bilder sehen doch schon Top aus, ist das FlexLight in echt auch so schwach oder liegt es an den
Fotos?
Evtl. könntest du dann mit einzelnen LEDs noch Akzente setzen, das käme bestimmt noch gut rüber.
Die BP- Anschlüsse sind echt ein Traum, werde sie wohl auch benutzen, hoffe nur, das sie bis es so weit ist
noch im Preis sinken werden.


----------



## affli (6. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

kleines update

habe heute ein paar stunden in den grakakühler investiert. 
die schrauben mussten abgeschliffen werden um dann schwarz zu werden.

@Ampeldruecker
momentan soll der rechner ja auch keine optische preise gewinnen 

@h_tobi
ich werde bestimmt mit einzelnen led's arbeiten, hauptsächlich aber in verbindung mit dem plexi.  

manchmal frage ich mich schon wo der tag geblieben ist, ein bisschen schleifen, grundieren, lackieren, schriftzüge erstellen, skizzieren und es ist bereits wieder dunkel. aber keine angst ein paar bilder hats gegeben.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier das endprodukt des tages: 
der schriftzug sitzt mal als probe, gefällt mir aber nicht schlecht.
der ganze aufwand ist eigentlich ein witz wenn man sich überlegt, dass im endefekt weder die schön schwarz lackierten schrauben noch der schrifzug zu sehen ist..! aber egal, sieht gut aus und gefällt mir- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciddy (6. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schöne Arbeit.

Das man Schrauben überhaupt so gut in Szene setzen kann.


----------



## Lower (6. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wow ich finde die Schraubtüllen sehr geil!! 

lg


----------



## SB94 (6. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

wenn du dir die ganze arbeit aber nicht machen würdest, wärs in diesem Thread aber ziemlich langweilig 

hast du schon versucht die LEDs, zu dämmen?


----------



## h_tobi (6. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Na, wenn ich den Kühler so sehe, hat sich die ganze Arbeit aber gelohnt. 
Mir gefällt es bisher sehr gut, mach weiter so, das mit dem kurzen Tag kenne ich zu genüge, geht
mir zur Zeit auch immer so.


----------



## affli (7. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

kleines update

@Ciddy / Lower
dankesehr, die schrauben und tüllen sind diesmal echt gut gelungen.

@SB94
das höre ich natürlich gerne. 
jap, das funktioniert wunderbar. werde demnächst noch ein multiswitch von aquacomputer geliefert bekommen, so müssten später auch diverse lichtspielereien möglich sein. 

@h_tobi
schön das es anderen auch so geht. 


heute durfte der erste grakakühler probesitzen, immerhin passt alles wie angegossen, 
da habe ich schon ganz andere erfahrungen gemacht. 
leider habe ich bereits wieder eine optimierung des kühlers enddeckt, so dass er auch gleich wieder runter muss..

aber schon jetzt sieht es sehr schön aus wie ich finde, aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau hier sitzt das schönheitsproblem: 
erstens muss ich noch die slotblende schwarz lackieren und zweiten muss der sichtbare nickel teil bei den anschlüssen auf jedenfall verschwinden, also schwarz werden. hab ich mir vorher gar nicht überlegt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die montage ging problemlos, der ek kühler ist bis jetzt wärmstens zu empfehlen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (7. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Lass die Schrift doch einfräsen^^
So wie die andere Beschriftung auf dem Kühler^^

Und fehlt dem Kühler nicht noch was?!?
Soweit ich weiß müssen die Spawas bzw Transistoren am ende der Karte auch gekühlt werden, weil die Karte sonst abraucht. Gibt es extra zu kaufen.


----------



## godtake (7. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das sieht sogar verbaut noch gut aus ^^.

Noi, dem Kühler fehlt nix - die Spawas liegen bereits drunter (hab den selben - funktioniert wunderbar).
Allerdings gibts noch die passende Backplate dazu - die optisch um einiges besser ist als das Original ATI Ding - loslos Affli - so kannst du das doch auf gar keinen Fall lassen


----------



## Skorpion60310 (7. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Immer wieder schön in deinem Tagebuch zu lesen!

Ich würde allerdings mir ne eigen Backplate machen, Aus schwarzem Plexi oder so!! 

Ansonsten gibts hier nichts zu bemängeln


----------



## h_tobi (7. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht sehr gut aus, 
stimme Skorpion zu, mach noch eine Backplate für die Karte, dann könntest du die Nickelanschlüsse 
gleich mit abdecken und hast das Lackieren gespart.


----------



## Rauschel (8. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

sieht doch super aus mit dem Kühler der Graka


----------



## affli (11. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

abend, 

auch ich lieg nicht nur auf der faulen haut, keine angst. 

zu erst aber wie gewohnt meine antworten zu den letzten paar kommentare.
übrigens mache ich das so weil ich mir vorgenommen habe auf mindestens jeder zweiten seite bilder zu posten. 
das erreiche ich aber nur wenn ich keine unnötigen posts meinerseits mache! 
aber bitte, dass soll unter gar keinen umständen bedeuten das ich keine kommentare möchte, im gegenteil nur los. 

@nyso
die idee hatte ich auch schon, musste mir aber eingestehen das es im verbauten zustand
schlicht nie und in keinem winkel zu sehen sein wird. 
ausserdem hätte ich das vor der lackierung machen müssen. 
für mich und den spass reichen aufkleber also alle mal. 

@godtake
danke für die antwort an nyso. 
das wird auch auf keinen fall so bleiben gt..
es wird ein schwarzes 3mm plexi mit abstandhalter werden die gleich mit dem kühler verschraubt werden.
pläne liegen bereits vor..

@Skorpion60310
danksehr, freut mich zu hören.
betreffend backplatte: genau, das war schon immer geplant.

 @tobi
besten dank für die blumen.
das mit dem überdecken wird leider nicht funktionieren, es muss lackiert werden. habs mir überlegt aber es gibt keine schöne lösung.

@Rauschel
auch dir ein dankeschön.

*was lauft bei mir zur zeit..?
*
bin grundsätzlich die ganzen kleinen sachen am fertigplanen die ursprünglich mal ein konzept
oder besser gesagt eine idee waren. genauere pläne von den plexisachen sind auch in bearbeitung.
3 verschiedene plexiplatten wurden bestellt und werden in nächster zeit mal eintrudeln.
ausserdem habe ich noch mal eine grössere aquatuning bestellung gemacht mit hoffentlich den letzten paar sachen,
die ich fürs projekt noch brauche. mein defektes mainboard hat mich wieder erreicht
und wurde zum austausch eingeschickt. hoffe ich bekomme es ersetzt.. sonst.. 
ausserdem fesselt mich momentan bioshock 2 mal völlig!
mit der 5870 an meiner seite und meinem 24" eizo in der front macht es halt einfach nur spass..

hab mir noch mal mehrere stunden den kopf über die montage und platzierung der dual-laing gedanken gemacht. 
von anfang an war mir klar, diese pumpen müssen genau dort oben im gehäuse stehen!
ich muss zugeben das ich mir übers befüllen der wakü nie richtig gedanken gemacht habe.
erst als ich hier im buch darauf aufmerksahm gemacht wurde fing ich an zu überlegen. 
jetzt habe ich noch mal intensiv an einer verbesserung gearbeitet. 
 ich möchte aber zuerst die meinungen anderer hören bevor ich es wirklich so mache... hier die varianten:
*
variante 1:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hauptprobelm: der front agb ist nicht zum befüllen konstruiert,
daher müsste ich selber hand an legen und eine art befüllen über dach verbasteln..
wäre aber machbar nach meinen berechnungen! 

*variante 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier könnten meine schön gedremmelten locher gebraucht werden.
jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der druck reichen würde um so das wasser bis in die pumpe zu befördern..(beim befüllen)


*variante 3:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so könnte das system problemlos befüllt, in der höhe wird es aber sehr knapp (vorallem sobald eine entkopplung darunter sollte)
ausserdem bin ich nicht fan von einem 8cm loch im gehäusedeckel und auch nicht von einem dritten agb.  

*variante 4 (notfalllösung)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mir noch das schöne teil bestellt. (will ich sowiso wenn nicht hier dann im zweitpc einsetzen) so könnte ich im notfall den dual deckel schmeissen mir eine pumpe nehmen und mit diesem deckel im verbund oben ins gehäuse stellen. die höhe passt wunderbar. 

so, jetzt ist fertig gelabert. danke schon jetzt für eure meinung!


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich tendiere zu Variante 1, hinter den AGB könntest du ein T- Stück setzen und einen Fillport im Deckel einbauen.
Wäre dann zum Befüllen ganz gut geeignet.


----------



## godtake (12. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schließ mich (wie immer) tobi an. Variante 1 sieht am saubersten aus.
Nach wie vor weiß ich nicht wie das mit Pumpen ist die quasi "abwärts" Pumpen müssen...ka. Aber wäre auf jeden Fall mal interessant da eine Fachmeinung zu zu hören =D


----------



## h_tobi (12. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Am Besten wäre erst mal ein provisorischer Aufbau zum Testen, wenn alles gut funktioniert,
würde ich es erst fest einbauen. Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## affli (12. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

ich bin genau eurer meinung. ist bestimmt die sauberste lösung. 
so wird das "pumpen "auch kein problem werden und ein fillport ist problemlos über "dach" zu machen.
das t-Stück von tobi ist ne gute idee. falls mit der höhe zu vereinbahren würde ich sonst ein loch im deckel des frontagb bohren und ein gewinde einsetzten. Einzigstes problem hier,
oberhalb des agb's liegt genau das frontpanel, daher wirds knapp. 

das mit dem "abwärtspumpen" würd mich auch brennend intressieren. 
sowiso soll ja nach betriebsanleitung ein stehendes verbauen nicht optimal sein. 
hier streiten sich die meinungen auch. alles sehr spannend. 

werd mich am wochenende mit dem problem mal 1:1 auseinandersetzen- 

grüsse
affli


----------



## h_tobi (12. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sehr schön, das lässt auf viele Infos hoffen.
Die Version mit dem Fillport am AGB finde ich als beste Lösung, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast und es passen würde, würde ich es auch so machen.


----------



## affli (12. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

so, hier noch der etwas überarbeitete plan für den fillport zum agb.
hoffe das meine idee / planung funktioniert... sonst..

morgen früh wird handangelegt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so könnte ich das t-stück und ein neues loch im deckel umgehen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüsse affli


----------



## h_tobi (12. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Genau so habe ich es mir vorgestellt. 
Ich hoffe, das alles so passt wie es soll und du keine Probleme bekommst.


----------



## affli (13. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

abend werte besucher

der heutige tag war wieder mal von grosser motivation geprägt als ich mich kurz vor mittags in die werkstatt begab. ich wollte nun die befüllung und befestigung der pumpen sauber lösen.
rund eine stunde später war die ganze motivation aber auch schon wieder hin. es ist schlicht nicht möglich die pumpe vernünftig dort oben zu platzieren.

ich gebe mich ja geschlagen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verdammt wie viele stunden gingen jetzt schon wegen dieser laing's drauf?
und was ist jetzt? ich stehe am anfang! 
nun gut, ich hab mich auf die suche nach alternativen gemacht. 
nach massenhaft skizzieren, messen und probesitzen war klar, 
der optimale platz ist wohl der untere zwischenboden auch die schlauchführung wäre gut zu lösen.

was mache ich den jetzt oben im sichtfenster? was mache ich mit meinen gedremelten löcher? das darf doch alles nicht wahr sein. 

ich werd dort wohl ein agb plazieren und diesen schön ausleuchten. 
das wär zumindest eine optisch ansprechende alternative, ausserdem könnte ich oben gut befüllen und das wasser problemlos auf die laings plätschern lassen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja, hab ein nettes mail von conrad bekommen. mein mainboard werde ausgetauscht!  super. 
aber..!?

leider müssen wir ihnen mitteilen das, dass evga board nicht mehr lieferbar ist. aus diesem grund werden wir ihnen ein gigabyte board zusenden. 
was? das ist BLAU...! sieht ganz so aus als müsste ich irgendwo ein anderes finden. mal kurz in den shops nachgeschaut und siehe da in der schweiz nirgends zu bekommen. 

ich könnte 

bis bald, ich gehe jetzt aus! so viel ist klar!


----------



## shila92 (13. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Oh Mann, das mit der Laing und dem Board ist schade. 
Mal abwarten, vielleicht kannst du dich ja doch mit der neuen Position der Pumpe anfreunden. Ich kann mir das noch nicht so recht vorstellen aber ich glaube, das wird schon. 

Und wegen dem Board: Muss es denn unbedingt aus der Schweiz kommen? Wegen Garantie und einfacher Abwicklung wahrscheinlich oder?


----------



## h_tobi (13. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ach Kerl, du tust mir wirklich Leid, da kann man ja die Krise kriegen.
Mach mal ne kurze Pause, geh einen trinken und dann geht es mit frischem Elan wieder ans Werk.
Da wird es bestimmt eine Lösung geben.
Ich plane ja einen Stealthmod für´s Board, evtl. wäre das dann eine Option für dich.
Oder du verkaufst das neue Board und suchst dir ein Board, das besser passen würde.
Mehr fällt mir momentan leider auch nicht ein.


----------



## nyso (13. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Viel mehr wird er auch nicht machen können

Naja, aber wenigstens geht nicht nur bei mir alles Schief

Aber ich bin mir sicher das du das schaffst, es sei denn du trinkst heute massiv über den Durst und versuchst morgen mit Kater und noch beschwipst alles zusammenzubauen


----------



## h_tobi (13. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hey affli,
was würde dagegen sprechen die Pumpe doch liegend auf dem oberen Blech zu platzieren?
Dann vielleicht die Anschlüsse nach hinten packen, dann würdest du von vorne eine saubere Sicht auf 
die Pumpe haben.
Ist wieder nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

dein pc sieht echt geil aus.


----------



## kuki122 (14. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Die ersten drei Bilder gehen in diesem Posting nicht. 

Schönes Projekt und tolle Farbwahl, wie ich finde.
Schade ist natürlich, dass das EVGA nicht lieferbar ist, und du erstmal auf einem Gigabyte verweilen musst - das passt nun gar nicht ins Konzept. 
Aber als Übergangslösung darfst du dich wenigstens mal an was Vernünftigem erfreuen. 

Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## affli (14. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

abend zusammen.

kennt irgend wer einen shop im deutschsprachigen raum, der ein *evga sli le *bord an lager hat und dies in die schweiz liefert?
oder ist jemand da, der sein le-board gerne loswerden würde?

wie ich feststellen musste ist es allgemein schlecht lieferbar.

für jede hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar!


*edit:*

@shila
ich hoffe es auch, aber wirklich festgelegt habe ich mich in der positionierung noch nicht.

@tobi
leider muss ich wieder so ein board bekommen, schon nur wegen der ganzen wakü-kühler.
deine idee mit der pumpe stehend in der front finde ich gut, werd mal schauen was möglich ist. 
da ich aber wohl ziemlich sicher keine front-lüfter verbauen werde ist die idee sehr gut. 

@nyso
ich hab heute zumglück gar nichts gemacht. mein kopf hat heute zu stark geschmerzt..
danke für dein mitleid!

@wtf
danke dir!

@kuki
ups, danke für den hinweis, werd die bilder gleich noch mal anfügen.
das board ist bestimmt gut, keine frage nur leider farblich überhaupt nicht passend.


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Tja, so wie es aussieht, ist das Board auch hier sehr schlecht bis gar nicht verfügbar.
Tut mir echt leid für dich.


----------



## MP_Pirat78 (15. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



affli schrieb:


> abend zusammen.
> 
> kennt irgend wer einen shop im deutschsprachigen raum, der ein *evga sli le *bord an lager hat und dies in die schweiz liefert?
> oder ist jemand da, der sein le-board gerne loswerden würde?
> ...



hey, ist wohl nicht ganz der deutschsprachige raum... aber check mal hier 

EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI Motherboard [21E-X58C4W] - $749.00 : PC Case Gear


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi!

ich weiß es jetzt nicht genau, aber hilft evtl. auch Amzon weiter?
Wäre dann hier: EVGA X58 SLI Mainboard: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Eventuell auch bei Arlt: http://www.arlt.com/index.php?cl=details&campaign=geizhals/Mainboards/1001040&anid=1001040

Warum haben die eigentlich immer solche Problem mit der Lieferung in die Schweiz?
Ansonsten könnte ja evtl. auch jemand hier das besorgen und Dir schicken.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Zoniac (15. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

erst mal herzlichstest Beileid. das ließt sich ja hier fast wie nen schlechter taschenroman

mit der lieferung in die schweiz is das so ne sache. da die schweiz ja nicht eu ist mache das viel nicht. weil der Verwaltungsaufwand extrem groß ist. Proformarechnungen erstellen, Zollerklärungen etc sollte was schief laufen bleibt der Versender auf nem ganzen Haufen Kohle hocken. in Deutschland muss er schlimmsten falls das Rückporto bezahlen.


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Vielleicht könntest du über einen Shop deiner Wahl das Board bestellen lassen, es müsste ja auch in 
der Schweiz Fachgeschäfte geben.


----------



## godtake (15. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Im Zweifelsfall kann ich Dir das Board auf jeden Fall organisieren und weiterschicken - ist portotechnisch garantiert nicht Ideal aber da drin ein Gigabyte- Board - das kann ich nicht tolerieren =D...

Grüßle, GT


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hello affli, Mannmannmann, hast du ein Pech!

Schöne Idee die Pumpen so aufzustellen, aber ich habe doch in irgendeiner Gebrauchsanweisung so ein schönes Bild gesehen, dass die Pumpe so nicht montiert werden darf, oder war das verkehrt herum, naja....

Sag mal, wäre es nicht geschickter du bestellst es in Österreich? Ist zwar meistens nen 10er teurer aber da gibt es mehr Händler die nach CH verschicken 

wart ich suche dir was raus und poste es in einem EDIT in Ordnung?

Und lass dir bitte kein Gigabunt Board liefern, ach einfach eklig die Teile () hatte vor nem Jahr 2 defekte innerhalb von 2 Wochen, allerdings war der Händler kulant und hat mir ein Asus Mobo gegeben was ungefähr 30€ teurer war! 

lg

EDIT: Frag mal bei pc-cooling.at nach! Evtl. wenn es nicht möglich ist kann ich es bestellen und dir schicken  lg


----------



## Zoniac (15. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

die boards sind zur zeit net lieferbar von EVGA Lower. Das is ja der schlamassel.


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich habe bei Ditech angefragt, die haben gesagt, es kann in der nächsten Woche kommen oder sogar früher


----------



## affli (15. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

abend werte besucher

besten dank für euer beileid, die netten worte und diversen hilfen.  

wie es aussieht bekomme ich tatsächlich von arlt noch ein sli le board geliefert. ich hab auch noch mal alle meine kontakte angeschrieben
und hoffe jetzt das beste. morgen weiss ich vermutlich mehr. 

gestern abend habe ich mich dann ein weiteres mal vor das leere gehäuse gesetzt und angefangen zu skizzieren. 
frische motivation; frische ergebnisse.

es hat mich lange wachgehalten, den es musste schnells möglich ein vernünftiges konzept für agb und pumpe her!
((verdammt, ich wollte doch bereits vor zwei monaten fertig sein..!))

nun gut, kurze rede langer sinn hier mein überarbeitetes projekt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an der front werden keine lüfter montiert.
anstatt lüfterhalterungen aus plexi werden jetzt diverse schlitze augeschnitten. auch die laing's werden direkt in die befestigung integriert.
aber es sollte soweit selbsterklärend sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einzigster kritikpunkt; die pumpen sind stehend montiert!
ich hab es getestet und auf kürze keine probleme festgestellt.
es sind auch diverse gegensprüche im forum was die auswirkung von solchen montagearten ist. ich werds einfach drauf an kommen lassen und es über längere zeit für euch und mich testen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die zwei plexiplatten für die front.
da werd ich aber noch etwas spielen; schriftzug? rundungen? grössere ausschnitte..? mal sehen  
richtig beleuchtet wird das hammer aussehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das probesitzen der komponenten abgelichtet. dies verdeutlicht doch bereits jetzt wie hübsch es aussehen wird. 
dahinter die geseevten kabel und schläuche, ich denke das wird super.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der pumpen-rücken muss unbedingt mit schwarzem plexi verkleidet werden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch für die gestalltung im oberen teil des gehäuses habe ich mir gedanken gemacht; sogar schon pläne..! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so findet vielleicht das umplatzieren der laing's doch noch ein gutes ende.  

das mir ja keiner die letzte hoffnung nimmt. 

liebe grüsse 
affli


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Na, das sind doch gute Aussichten, dein Vorhaben finde ich echt genial, hast wirklich ein paar super Ideen gehabt. 
Da der Umbau eine Weile dauern wird, würde ich an deiner Stelle einen Testaufbau mit stehender Pumpe machen und die Pumpe während der Bauphase ausgiebig stehend laufen lassen.
So bist du später auf der sicheren Seite was die Einbaulage angeht.

Sonst finde ich alles soweit sehr gut durchdacht. Weiteres wird sich erst bei der Umsetzung zeigen.
Werde natürlich so gut es geht mit Rat zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Spider-Man (15. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Habe jetzt grad mal bei hardwareschotte nachgesehen, k+m sind wohl die einzigen bei denen das Board bald wieder verfügbar sein soll. Die liefern aber auch ins EU-Ausland.


----------



## Ciddy (15. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

ich bin zwar kein wakü profi und kann dir deswegen nix zu deiner anordnung sagen

aber ich wünsch dir viel Glück, dass es ab jetzt ohne weitere Zwischenfälle hinhaut
die Pläne schauen jedenfalls schonmal sehr lecker aus und ich bin gespannt auf die Umsetzung (+ zugehörige Bilder) und natürlich das Endergebnis


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi!



Spider-Man schrieb:


> Habe jetzt grad mal bei hardwareschotte nachgesehen, k+m sind wohl die einzigen bei denen das Board bald wieder verfügbar sein soll. Die liefern aber auch ins EU-Ausland.


Das ist ja das Problem: die Schweiz ist leider _kein_ EU-Ausland: Die Schweiz ist nicht in der EU!

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass sich im Notfall jemand findet, der Dir das Board kauft und 'rüberschickt.
Ich tät's jedenfalls machen - so war mein Post neulich nämlich gemeint.
Kostet nur etwas Zeit, wegen dem doppelten Postweg.


affli schrieb:


> wie es aussieht bekomme ich tatsächlich von arlt noch ein sli le board geliefert.


Dann wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen!


affli schrieb:


> ((verdammt, ich wollte doch bereits vor zwei monaten fertig sein..!))


Wir alle wollen manchmal - oder oft -etwas, das wir nicht bekommen (können/werden).



affli schrieb:


> einzigster kritikpunkt; die pumpen sind stehend montiert!


Wenn's gut aussieht, warum nicht?
technisch brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen.
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit in meinem TB die gleiche Frage gestellt.
Durch Hinweis aus dem Forum bin ich dann auf den Anleitungs-Download gestoßen.
Die Findest Du hier. 
Ergebnis: die Pumpe kann in allen rechtwinkligen Lagen montiert werden, außer:


Waagerecht, Deckel nach unten
Senkrecht, Anschlüsse nach unten.
Folgende Lagen sind laut Anleitung erlaubt:


Waagerecht, Deckel nach oben
Senkrecht, Anschlüsse nach links
Senkrecht, Anschlüsse nach oben
Senkrecht, Anschlüsse nach rechts
Du hast die Pumpen ja mit den Anschlüssen nach oben eingebaut - war bei mir auch eine Zeit lang in Planung - und somit eine zulässige Lage.
Hier mal die Zeichnung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Quelle: laing.de) 
In der unteren Reihe ganz links Deine Einbaulage: Anschlüsse nach oben.
Die Anleitung gilt auch für die Doppel-Laing, da ja  die Pumpen gleich sind und nur der Deckel getauscht wurde.

Fazit: so geht's, anders herum - Anschlüsse nach unten - ginge es nicht.

Lass' Dich nicht entmutigen: Rückschläge verkraften und neue Lösungen erarbeiten - das ist es, was einen guten Modder auszeichnet.
Ich war auch schon nahe dran, aufzugeben,
Außerdem: wo liegt der Reiz, wenn alles einfach nur zusammen gesteckt wird?
Ist ja kein Lego-Baukasten - obwohl: auch daraus kann man gute Gehäuse bauen!

Mit dem Board ist mehr als ärgerlich.
Offen gesagt: ich bin mir nicht sicher - ich kenne die Gesetze bei euch nicht - ob die Dir einfach ein anderes Board schicken dürfen.
_Meiner_ Meinung nach hast Du ja für das SLI-LE bezahlt und nicht für ein anderes Board - und brauchst das Andere daher auch nicht annehmen.

Das LE ist auch ein schönes Board - so was suche ich für AM3 noch.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (16. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

*@tobi

*besten dank, war auch bereits wieder eine höllen arbeit das ganze aufzuzeichnen. aber ich finde es hat rendiert. wie gut am ende meine 
ideen funktionieren seien noch dahingestellt.
*
@Spider-Man*

gemäss angaben schienenbruch..

*@Ciddy*

dank dir ciddy, das motiviert. ich hoffe auch das beste.

*@schienenbruch*

hey jochen.

also zuerst mal ein fettes dankeschön für dein kommentar.
genau solche antworten kann man(n) gebrauchen! 

danke für die antwort an spider!

Super, das gibt mir doch mut, das ganze irgendwann nach meinen wünsche fertig zu stellen. hoffen..hoffen**

betreffend board: die frage hab ich mir auch gestellt.
lieder musste ich mich des besseren beleren lassen:

falls einem unternehmen ein produkt ausgeht und dies per garantie ausgetauscht werden sollte gibt es zwei möglichkeiten.

entweder sie geben dir gleichen oder besseren (teueren) ersatzt.
was ja in meinem fall preislich so ist oder es wird angeboten das geld zurück zu erstatten. auch das wurde mir angeboten. daher ist es wircklich pech im pech..


----------



## Kami84 (16. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Nettes vorhaben^^ bin mal gespannt auf die nächsten Bilder. Dann mal viel Erfolg.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi!

tja: leider hab' ich mich auf AM3 festgelegt - auch aus Kostengründen.
Sonst würd' ich Dir das Austauschboard noch abkaufen.
Da wird Dir wohl leider nur E-Bay oder der MP helfen können.

So ein Sch*** aber auch.

So was sollte sich mein Händler mit mir mal erlauben: Dann hat der 'nen Kunden weniger!
Zumindest, solange das Zeug noch erhältlich ist - kurzfristige Lieferengpässe zählen da nicht.
Hab' wegen so was mal drei Jahre mit Anwalt und Gericht zu tun gehabt.
Ergebnis: Cannondale musste mir das Teil - ging um ein 2700€-Fahrrad - zurücknehmen, weil sie den Ersatzrahmen (hatte lebenslange AT.Garantie auf den Rahmen) nicht liefern konnten und den vollen (!) Kaufpreis plus Zinsen und Nutzungsausfall erstatten.
Zzgl. der Kosten - hat die rund 15.000€ gekostet........

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (16. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

abend, 

wie erwartet ist heute mein garantieaustausch eingetroffen.
sieht eigentlich ganz hübsch aus und bietet mehr als das sli le. 
jedoch kann und will ich es nicht einsetzen. 

ein paar bilder für's forum hab ich aber trotzdem gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einzig die orangen sata kabel wären passend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und jochen,
ich darf das board innert 10 tagen wieder zurückschicken und bekomme das geld dafür erstattet. von dem her könnts schlimmer sein.. ist halt einfach immer mit aufwand und versandkosten verbunden.  denke aber ich bekomme so bestimmt noch mehr als über ebay oder dergleichen..

übrigens geil deine fahrrad-geschichte!

tschüss und angenehmen abend wünscht 
affli


----------



## godtake (16. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das Board ist wirklich schick - auch wenn mir nach wie vor nicht in den Kopf will, was sich Designer bei der Combo Hellblau / Weiß denken - ob das ein Appell an das Kind im Manne sein soll? Babyblauer Strampler vor weißer Slotdecke? Fast so schlimm wie dei vielen anderen Kunterbunt- Farb- LSD- Boards ^^.

Kann ich verstehen dass Du das nicht verwenden willst. Und zurückschicken und Geld wiederbekommen ist ja wirklich ne halbwegs brauchbare Alternative.


----------



## z3rb (16. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

also ich find die farbkombi von gigabyte garnicht so haesslich ! muss halt ins gesamtkonzept passen! 
Jedoch ist das bei affli mal absolut nicht der fall!

gruß


----------



## h_tobi (16. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Tja, schade, das das Board nicht in dein Konzept passt. Die Farben gehen aber, wie godi schon sagte,
mal gar nicht. Schade, das GB keine optisch guten Boards baut. Technisch sind die ja nicht schlecht.
Aber solange es das Geld zurück gibt, hält sich der Schaden ja in Grenzen.

Ich wünsche dir auf alle Fälle viel Glück bei der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Ersatz.


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das Board sieht nicht schlecht aus passt nicht wirklich wie das EVGA. Ich habe das selbe das Board wie du nur ohne USB 3 bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## affli (17. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

so, das board ist wieder eingepackt und für morgen versandbereit.
jetzt darf ich gespannt auf's geld warten! 

@gt und tobi
bin absolut eurer meinung! 

@z3rb
das ist wohl war, mir wird aber dieses helblau nie gefallen.

@FortunaGamer
wie bereits von tobi gesagt wurde, technisch gibts da nichts zu bemängeln.

abschied nehmen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach diversen bestätigungen meiner kontakte war klar, in der schweiz ganz sicher kein sli le board mehr verfügbar.  
so hab ich noch gestern nacht bei arlt eins bestellt! meine letzte information war "lagern in den fillialen".
ich hoffe jetzt mal alles klappt soweit, dann hät ich abgesehen von zeit nicht viel verloren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab heute *definitiv und ganz sicher* beschlossen die pumpe noch weiter unten im gehäuse zu montieren. 
die platzierung im unteren teil macht einfach mehr sinn und ist bedeutend einfacher zu lösen. im prinzip verändere ich nicht viel, die pumpen bleiben stehend in der front zu sehen, nur ein stockwerk weiter unten. 
durch zwei bohrungen im ersten zwischenboden kann auch die schlauchführung gut gelöst werden. ausserdem habe ich neue otionen für den agb.. leider bedutet das kein platz mehr für den hd-käfig! aber ich werd wohl so oder so nur noch eine zweite ssd verbauen.. hd's sind einfach zu lahm! sowiso brauche ich nicht sonderlich viel speicherkapazität.

warten ist aber angesagt. 
jetzt muss erst mal das ganze plexi bestellt werden!  

gute nacht.


----------



## h_tobi (18. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Die neue Anordnung gefällt mir sehr gut, passt perfekt.


----------



## godtake (18. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Gugu Affli, Tschüss Board.
Der neue Entwurf sieht gut aus! Du machst das schon! Und Pumpen halten sich bekanntlich ja eh am liebsten im Keller auf ^^.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi!

mit dem Board stimmte ich zu: Das EVGA hat einfach was - das GB ist dagegen hässlich.
Wenn's aber in's Konzept passt - ich glaube, Nemetona hat was in der Richtung gemacht und das sieht super aus.

Ich würd' mir ja auch glatt das EVGA einbauen - trotz des stolzen Preises.
Aber: wird mir dann - insgesamt - doch zu teuer, weil nur für Sockel 1366.
Und den will ich nicht.

Wegen der Durchführung durch die Midplate: mal an die Lösung gedacht, wie ich sie (im Boden) habe?
Einfach 'nen Anschluss aufgeschraubt.
Sieht dann so aus:
von oben: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links ein Winkeladapter, an den von unten einfach ein Anschluss geschraubt wurde.
Und so sieht's von unten aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (19. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hallo,

hatte gestern abend mal wieder ein blitzgedanke..
was haltet ihr von der idee? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dienstag gehts zu meinem Plexi-lieferanten um die Seitenwand zu bringen und diverse details abzuklären, spätesenes bis dann sollt mein projekt endgültig stehen... 

ausserdem hab ich mir überlegt den unteren zwischenboden aus schwarzem plexi zu machen, finde es aber etwas übertrieben, der aluboden sieht eigentlich gut aus.-- fragen über fragen..  
hab ich letzter zeit tausende von gedanke was ich anders machen könnte.. das muss aufhören!!!!


----------



## h_tobi (19. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Die Variante gefällt mir auch sehr gut, so hast du kurze Wege.
Dann könntest du im Zulauf vom AGB noch ein T- Stück einbauen und einen Fillport nach oben legen.


----------



## godtake (19. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Der letzte Vorschlag ist auf jeden Fall äußerst elegant! Gefällt mir super, den AGB dann noch beleuchten so dass er ganz arrogant nur von innen zu sehen ist ^^.
Plexiboden? Wenn dann doch bitte weißes / oranges Plexi und das hübsch ausgeleuchtet =D


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi!

sieht gut aus!
Tipp am Rande: am Auslass der Pumpe auch ein T-Stück - nicht für einen Fillport, sondern für eine Ablassvorbereitung.
Die erleichtert das Leben wirklich!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## emerica (26. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Falls du das Board aus Deutschland noch braucht kann ich dir das au bestellen.
Ich fahr jeden Tag auf Olten und könnte dir das dann au irgendwo in die Hände drücken oder aus CH verschicken 
Ich dachte mal gelesen zu haben das du nähe AG/SO wohnst.

Gruss


----------



## affli (26. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@emerica

hey, das ist aber ein überaus nettes angebot, kommt leider etwas zu spät.
hab bereits in DE (arlt) bestellt und bezahlt. 
hoffe schwer das ich das board nächste woche erhalte! 

@all
mein projekt ist grundsätzlich eingestellt für eine weile.
meine motivation ist im keller. zu viel fails in kurzer zeit. 

ausserdem werd ich wohl in zwei stufen abschliessen.
mein budget ist durch und daher kann leider mein letzter plan,
(der noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde) nicht ausführen.

Ich werd also sobald das mainboard da ist,
mal zusammenbauen und eine kleine pause einlegen um wieder geld zu sparen. 

danach wirds ausbaustuffe *zwei* geben. 
hab noch ein paar ganz tolle ideen, 
die ich euch aber vorläufig noch verheimliche. 

ein kleines detail von ausbaustuffe zwei zeige ich euch aber trotzdem.
(will ja mal nicht so sein) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das originale gitter wird weg-gedremelt und ein rauchgraues plexi wird inlay geklebt.
Genau wie vor aquero und den lw's ein plexi kommt. 
Dazu muss ich aber das halbe gehäuse wieder auseinanderbohren.

deshalb ganz klar ausbaustuffe zwei. 

ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und hoffentlich bis bald!

grüessli
affli


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schade, hatte mich so auf mehr von dir gefreut. 
Aber das Geld für die ganzen Sachen muss natürlich erst mal da sein.
So eine kleine schöpferische Pause hat auch sein Gutes, so kannst du später mit neuer Energie an die Sache ran gehen.
Da dein Projekt ja nicht gestorben ist, kann ich mit der Pause gut leben.
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall erst mal alles gute und freue mich dann auf die zweite Phase. 

Aber noch ist Phase 1 ja nicht abgeschlossen, ich hoffe, das du das neue Board nächste Woche bekommst.


----------



## shila92 (26. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Zwar schade, aber verständlich.  Hoffe du bekommst bald wieder etwas Motivation und machst vielleicht in kleinen Schritten weiter. Nachdem was du bisher auf die Beine gestellt hast, muss es doch weitergehen. 
Dann mal auf schönes und motivierendes Wochenende.


----------



## Genzemann (26. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schade schade - ich hab dein Projekt auch gerne verfolgt. Hoffe du findest bald wieder ein bißchen Motivation und führst dein super Projekt weiter.


----------



## Ciddy (26. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Joa, wirklich schade.
Ich hoff die Motivation packt dich bald mal wieder, damit wir hier noch paar schöne Bilder von dir vorgesetzt bekommen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Kann ich nachvollziehen das du keine Lust mehr hast. Eine Pause ist wirklich das beste was du machen kannst. Aber die neue Idee ist auch nicht übel


----------



## affli (30. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hallo allerseits

für die netten kommentare bedanke ich mich.
eins möchte ich aber klarstellen;
wie tobi bereits sagte phase 1 ist noch nicht fertig,
daher dürft ihr euch also in nächster zeit noch auf ein paar bilder von mir freuen.

nach einem kleinen tief hab auch ich wieder mal was positives zu berichten!

ps.: ich entschuldige mich für die hässlichen iphone bilder! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun kann ich endlich mein computer zum laufen bringen..
ich hoffe nur diesmal funktioniert alles...

ein klein wenig gebastelt habe ich auch noch..
man kann ja nicht so sein.!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in natura ist es ein sehr helles orange. überhaupt kein rot!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (31. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Alter Verwalter. Du machst ganz schön Latte, bin begeistert . Die orangen Kühler auf der 1. Seite hab ich noch gar nicht gesehn. Die sind echt wahnsinn geworden! Tolles Projekt bisher, weiter so


----------



## h_tobi (31. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Geiles Board, geile Pumpenaufnahme, ich freue mich, das du noch ein wenig mehr machen willst.
Bei den Bildern wäre es auch schade drum wenn du schon aufhören würdest. 
Freue mich auf mehr und hoffe, dass das Board nun vernünftig läuft.


----------



## Timmynator (31. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Die beleuchteten Pumpen hinter dem Lochgitter sehen cool aus. Hat etwas von nem Schaltplan oder so...


----------



## godtake (31. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Juhhhu! Und er kanns halt doch ned lassen, der Godfather of Orange Mods!
Mehr
Weiter
Los
Mach
Auf
!!
Zack Zack
*fprum*


----------



## shila92 (31. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Also ich finde diese Position für die Pumpe perfekt!  Da sitzt die immer noch am Besten.


----------



## Skorpion60310 (31. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

 Immer wenn ich hier reinschau wunder ich mich was man alles machen kann 

Das macht lust auf mehr


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. März 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hoffentlich kannst du denn PC fertig bauen, ohne das Probleme auftreten. Die Pumpe sitzt vorne richtig gut, kann man so lassen.


----------



## affli (6. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

ihr glaubt gar nicht was ich die letzten paar tage wieder alles erlebt habe..

was fehlt?
das ist defekt; schon wieder.

aber jetzt hab ich einfach nur freude! bin mit dem orangen monster online.

 jepaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

ein paar iphone bilder vom momentanen chaos zeig ich euch aber natürlich!



bis bald, ich muss die temps anschauen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (7. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht gut aus ! Aber könntest du noch einmal ein paar schöne Bilder am Tageslicht machen ?


----------



## h_tobi (7. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sehr schöne Bilder, freut mich, das er endlich läuft. 
Die Pumpe hinter dem Mesh sieht richtig schick aus. Bin auf die Temps gespannt.


----------



## godtake (7. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Yes Baby! Hammer! Ui. Träum. Neid ^^.


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Gefällt mir alles sehr gut, für Bilder mit dem Iphone sind die nicht schlecht geworden. Warum ist der Grafikkartenstromstecker nicht gesleevt?


----------



## affli (7. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

danke für die postivien rückmeldungen!

intressant finde ich eher das niemand bemerkt hat das eine grafikkarte fehlt.
eine der beiden 5870 hat nämlich bereits wieder den geist aufgegeben.

man(n) kann also sagen *drei* 5870 innert 2 monaten geschmissen.
das muss mir erst mal jemand nachmachen! 

festgestellt hatte ich das leider erst nach dem zusammenbau der wakü.
schön, ich durfte also alles wieder auseinandernahmen und testen.

jetzt ist der fehler aber gefunden und das monster läuft jetzt vorläufig halt
mit nur einer graka. geil sah es schon aus mit zwei 5870er.. 

jetzt folgt wohl wieder das übliche programm;
wakü ab, lüfter ran, einschicken und auf garantie hoffen.

ansonsten soll gesagt sein es ist noch ein *chaos*.
der rechner ist auch noch um längen nicht fertig, keine angst.

daher wird auch das pcie kabel und das durchflussensorkabel 
noch gesleevt und schön verlegt sowie die ganze beleuchtung usw verlegt.
ausserdem kommt noch ein anderer agb zum einsatz, diverse plexiplatten fehlen noch, das seitenwandsichtfenster usw. fehlt alles auch noch!

das alles wird noch zum abschluss von phase 1 gehören.

das waren also nur zwischenstand bilder. 
nur habe ich endlich mein i7 im einsatz welches mir doch einiges an weiterer motivation schenkt.

ihr dürft euch also noch auf etliche anständige photos 
mit der spiegelreflex (auch im tageslicht) freuen. 

liebe grüsse affli

*Nachtrag:*
Hat irgendwer schon mal den hässlich grossen 3-pin stecker vom 
durchflusssensor gemoddet? mir kommt einfach keine gute idee..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (7. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich würde ihn lackieren oder kpl. mit Schrumpfschlauch abdecken.


----------



## affli (8. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

das waren auch meine ideen. 
irgendwie will ich mich aber nicht zufrieden geben damit.

warum muss aqua den da umbedingt so einen grossen hässlichen 3-pin stecker einsetzen? nur damit wir ein "spez." Kabel kaufen müssen?

hat das wer schon irgendwo in schwarz gesichtet? (durchfluss-3-pin-kabel)


----------



## h_tobi (8. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Dann löte die Kabel direkt an, dann schwarzer Schrumpfschlauch an die Kontakte und Sleeve drüber.
Das wäre für mich die perfekte Lösung.


----------



## Stex (8. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht gut aus dein Schätzchen 

Was den Durchflusssensor angeht, vielleicht kannst du ihn ganz einfach drehen, so dass dann der Stecker hinten ist 

mfg Stex

ps. gruess usem Ämmitau


----------



## affli (9. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@h_tobi
das ist eine gute idee, so werd ich das machen. 

@Stex
danke schön!
drehen möchte ich ihn nicht, die rückseite ist wesentlich unatraktiver. 

gruess us em bärner oberland zrüg 

@all
die temps sind ein traum, bin momentan zwar erst bei süssen 3.6ghz.
aber habe max temps von 58° auf core 0 bei einer minimalen pumpenleistung und lüfterleistung.


----------



## h_tobi (9. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das sind doch Top Werte, bin gespannt was noch geht.


----------



## Acid (14. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Gefällt mir sehr gut, vorallem die farbkombi schwarz orange ist eine meiner favoriten 
Auch der Lack ist super genial.

Hast du an der front eventuell noch ein stealth mod vor?


----------



## affli (14. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

so, auch ich hab mal wieder ein paart foto's geschossen!
dies mal mit einer anständigen cam.. 

die nachfolgenden bilder zeigen den momentanen stand der dinge.
es gibt aber noch etliches zu tun. 

bilder bilder bilder.... flut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## affli (14. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

bilder, bilder, bilder... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

Aber die Kabel werden noch besser verlegt oder? Noch wirkt alles so durcheinander ^^ 

Sieht aber schon sehr lecker aus


----------



## diablo2023 (14. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

@Fr3@k: wie willst du die Kabel noch anders verlegen???

Ich finde, das Case ist echt geil geworden. Stimmig. Perfekt. Bombe!

lg, diablo


----------



## Timmynator (14. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, obwohl die beiden aussen laufenden Schlauchverbindungen schon einen ziemlich großen Bogen machen. Auch wenn das wahrscheinlich dem Knickschutz geschuldet ist. Wenn du alle Lüfter auf voll drehst, hebt das Ding ab  Sind die Doppelpumpen eigentlich nur zum Spaß oder hast du zwei getrennte Kühlkreisläufe?


----------



## Nighthawk1988 (14. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

Geiles Case, echt geil!
Die 3 Radis machen echt was her

MFG Nighthawk


----------



## Ciddy (14. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

ui echt schön und dann noch dazu soviele schöne Bilder


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

Schön ist er geworden, gefällt mir.   Irgendwie auch groß. Da gibt es zumindest keine Platzprobleme.

lg


----------



## h_tobi (15. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

Sehr schöne Bilder hast du da gemacht, der Rechner sieht richtig geil aus, da hat sich die
ganze Arbeit doch gelohnt.


----------



## Kefff (15. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

Hallo.

das stand hier bestimmt schonmal irgendwo aber was für Laufwerke hast du verbaut?


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

Geniale Bilder und genialer PC. Der PC ist so was von geil geworden. Wenn jetzt noch der PCI-Stromstecker gesleevt ist kannst du aufhöhren was du aber bestimmt nicht machen wirst


----------



## Gnome (15. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

Sehr geniale Bilder hast du gemacht! Dein System is echt klasse geworden, kannst stolz drauf sein! 
Du sag mir mal bitte, was das für 2 geile Fan-Adapter da unten drin sind, womit du die Laing regelst. Verkraftet das Ding die Laing? Weil eigentlich braucht man doch um ne Laing zu regeln ne Aquaero mit Powerbooster, oder etwa nicht?

Danke schonmal


----------



## nyso (15. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

Sehr gut 

Aber das Kabelmanagement?!? Die WaKü-Schläuche sind zu lang und die Kabel sind nicht ordentlich gesleevt. Und verlegt sind sie auch nicht gut

Hast also wirklich noch viel Arbeit vor dir

Locker 6-8 Stunden alleine für das Kabelmanagement, wenn es perfekt werden soll^^ Viel Spaß


----------



## godtake (16. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

Hey Meister Orange, 

sieht schon ziemlich umwerfend aus! Wenn ich auch so ein bisschen Nyso zustimmen muss, da geht noch was! Je nachdem wie perfektionistisch bist - auch so siehts schon richtig gut aus!

Wieder einmal erblasse ich vor Neid


----------



## reisball (16. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

Gefällt mir richtig gut, was du hier zusammen orangierst.


----------



## affli (19. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing // Bilder und Bilder und Bilder..*

Abend geehrte besucher,

besten dank für die vielen kommentare!

auf ein paar fragen / anregungen gehe ich noch etwas genauer ein.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Aber die Kabel werden noch besser verlegt oder? Noch wirkt alles so durcheinander ^^



*aber natürlich,  das wird aber noch etwas warten müssen!* 



diablo2023 schrieb:


> @Fr3@k: wie willst du die Kabel noch anders verlegen???
> 
> Ich finde, das Case ist echt geil geworden. Stimmig. Perfekt. Bombe!



*danke für deinen zuspruch, aber die kabel können bestimmt noch besser verlegt werden. 
* 


Timmynator schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, obwohl die beiden aussen laufenden Schlauchverbindungen schon einen ziemlich großen Bogen machen. Auch wenn das wahrscheinlich dem Knickschutz geschuldet ist. Wenn du alle Lüfter auf voll drehst, hebt das Ding ab  Sind die Doppelpumpen eigentlich nur zum Spaß oder hast du zwei getrennte Kühlkreisläufe?



*die schlauch längen sind noch nicht final!
hier ist noch einiges an optimierung möglich.
die zwei pumpen sind nur zum spass da! genau.* 



Nighthawk1988 schrieb:


> Geiles Case, echt geil!
> Die 3 Radis machen echt was her
> 
> MFG Nighthawk



*danke dir!*



Ciddy schrieb:


> ui echt schön und dann noch dazu soviele schöne Bilder



*besten dank!*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Schön ist er geworden, gefällt mir.   Irgendwie auch groß. Da gibt es zumindest keine Platzprobleme.
> 
> lg



*danke sehr. aber wart nur ab, es wird noch eng! ..* 



h_tobi schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder hast du da gemacht, der Rechner sieht richtig geil aus, da hat sich die
> ganze Arbeit doch gelohnt.



*da hast du recht. danke!*



Kefff schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> das stand hier bestimmt schonmal irgendwo aber was für Laufwerke hast du verbaut?



*das obere lw ist ein fake, ist zur zeit noch leer.
da wird noch was passieren. der witz..! es können gar keine zwei lw's verbaut werden ohne in kollision mit dem frontpanel zu kommen!!*

das eine aber ist ein LG BH10LS 



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Geniale Bilder und genialer PC. Der PC ist so was von geil geworden. Wenn jetzt noch der PCI-Stromstecker gesleevt ist kannst du aufhöhren was du aber bestimmt nicht machen wirst



*danke schön.
er ist gesleevt (seit gestern) 
aber nein ich mach noch weiter!* 



Gnome schrieb:


> Sehr geniale Bilder hast du gemacht! Dein System is echt klasse geworden, kannst stolz drauf sein!
> Du sag mir mal bitte, was das für 2 geile Fan-Adapter da unten drin sind, womit du die Laing regelst. Verkraftet das Ding die Laing? Weil eigentlich braucht man doch um ne Laing zu regeln ne Aquaero mit Powerbooster, oder etwa nicht?
> 
> Danke schonmal



*merci! 
das sind zwei fanamp's von AT.
der powerbooster des aquaero's reicht leider nicht aus um beide pumpen anzusteuern.
so ist jede pumpe mit einem amp verbunden, diese wiederum mit dem aquaero, so kann ich beide pumpen gleichzeitig 5 stufig regeln.*



nyso schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> 
> Aber das Kabelmanagement?!? Die WaKü-Schläuche sind zu lang und die Kabel sind nicht ordentlich gesleevt. Und verlegt sind sie auch nicht gut
> 
> ...



*hey nyso,
da hast du absolut recht. die bilder waren für dich wohl zu scharf geknipst..
wie gessagt, da ist noch einiges an optimierung möglich.
die wakü muss sowiso noch mal raus (2te graka und anderer agb)
die ganzen stecker müssen schnell entfernt werden können, daher rendiert es momentan nicht, noch mehr zeit in die kabel zu investieren.

die seitenwand muss auch noch ein paar mal ab, daher wollt ich genügend schlauchreserve haben! 

es wird also noch ein weilchen dauern bis es perfekt wird! *



godtake schrieb:


> Hey Meister Orange,
> 
> sieht schon ziemlich umwerfend aus! Wenn ich auch so ein bisschen Nyso zustimmen muss, da geht noch was! Je nachdem wie perfektionistisch bist - auch so siehts schon richtig gut aus!
> 
> Wieder einmal erblasse ich vor Neid


*
godi, ich danke dir.
wie gesagt es geht noch einiges!* 



reisball schrieb:


> Gefällt mir richtig gut, was du hier zusammen orangierst.


*
besten dank!*

-----------------------------------------------------------------


was gibts sonst zu berichten,
wie erwähnt habe ich noch ein bisschen gesleevt (pcie),
mich ein wenig um die beleuchtung gekümmert, 
noch eine kleine aquatuning bestellung gemacht (taster )
und mir ein paar gedanken zur ausführung der festplattenhalterung gemacht. passend dazu hatte ich heute in der post noch ein paar feine platten plexiglas. leider noch keine foto's, liegt schon in der werkstatt.

es wird also fleissig weiter gebastelt. 

ich wünsche einen angenehmen abend und bis bald 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (19. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schöne Bilder, freue mich schon auf´s nächste update.


----------



## wrap-king (19. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hey
schicker Pc!
Wenn ich soviel geld zur verfügung hätte würd ich auch alles in dem pc stecken xP
aber ist dir das nicht im endeffeckt viel zu laut?
für so viel geld kann man doch ein wenig stille erwarten oder etwa nicht?
die noiseblocker Pk* sind echt geil.. sehen gut aus sind super leise und niedrige anlaufspannung.. passt halt nur nich so gut mit dem orange..
Viel Spaß noch und saubere arbeit


----------



## affli (20. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@tobi
besten dank

@wrap-king
danke dir! zu laut? 
na ja es ist nicht gerade der leiseste pc den ich hatte, 
die xigis sind einfach noch gedrosselt wahrnehmbar. 
im grossen und ganzen ist es aber sehr angenehm, da alles, 
sogar die pumpen deutlich runtergeregelt sind! von dem her ist es absolut ok. 
wie du aber bereits erwähnt hast sind die lüfter nicht gerade silent vorallem auf 12v; 
da sie halt nun mal so gut ins farbkonzept passen, musste ich kompromisse eingehen.. 

ach da hab ich doch noch ein passendes bildchen gefunden..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## affli (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

guten tag die damen

sorry für doppelpost, ich hoffe ihr drückt ein auge zu. 

ich habe leider im moment sehr wenig zeit um anständig vorwärts zu kommen. 
kurz zeigen mit was ich mich momentan beschäftige tue ich aber trotzdem.

da der oberste teil des gehäuses noch sehr leer ist,
bin ich dabei eine zuhause für meine zwei ssd zu bauen. 
dabei darf ich ziemlich platzverschwenderisch umgehen. 

ich wünschte mir nur ich hätte eine vernünftige bandsäge oder sonst was schönes. 
mit der stichsäge ist zwar alles möglich jedoch mit viel aufwand verbunden.
bin noch nicht sonderlich weit, in etwa 4 stunden gingen drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ganze ist noch etwas hoch, weswegen ich die seitenteile noch kürzer mache. 
ich muss im gesammten 3 cm in der höhe verlieren.
die seiten werd ich aber dann gleich aus 5mm rauchgrauem plexi ausschneiden, 
damit das optisch besser passt. 

die 8mm Böden werden dann alle schwarz lackiert und die kanten mit orangen led's beleuchtet. 
so sollte das gut rüberkommen.

ich hoffe ich finde zeit am wochenende weiter zu kommen. 

bis dahin wünsch ich allen eine angenehme woche.


----------



## Ciddy (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

wow da bin ich ja mal gespannt
hab ich das bei der Beleuchtung richtig verstanden das du die ober und unter Seite lackierst und die Seiten dann orange leuchten?


----------



## affli (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

danke dir ciddy 

genau, oben und unten wird lackiert, die seiten bleiben original und werden mit orangen 3mm led's bestückt. 
so werden alle 4 dicken 8mm kanten orange leuchten.


----------



## Ciddy (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

geile sache schaut sicher klasse aus überhaupt bei 8 mm kann ordentlich was leuchten


----------



## sonnyboy (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Bin gespannt, wie das "SSD-Haus" schlußendlich aussehen wird.


----------



## STER187 (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

jihu les ich da rauchgraues Plexi? 
*schöne Idee* 

hoff das mit der Beleuchtung wird richtig schön..
nur das mit dem Lackieren würd ich vielleicht lassen.. eher Folie nehmen..überhaupt beim Plexi wenn du Kanten frei lässt.. entweder es blättert oder man sieht den hellen Primer unter der schwarzen Lackierung.. hmpf eher nicht so gut.. weißt?

mfg
STER187


----------



## kero81 (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich würde dir auch zu Folie raten, der Lack blättert sehr schnell ab bei Plexi.

Gruß Kero

P.s. Sehr schöne Mod die Du da auf die Beine gestellt hast! Respekt!


----------



## affli (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@STER187 und kero81

besten dank euch zwei!

gute idee. 
hab mir bereits gedacht es könnt vielleicht heikel werden.
hab sogar noch massenhaft schwarze folie herumliegen. 

werd mal beide varianten testen! 

edit:
was habt ihr für erfahrungen beim kleben gemacht. ist der originale acrylfix der beste kleber?
oder kan ich da auch normaler uhu kunststoffkleber verwenden? notfalls werd ich mit feinen aluwinkel arbeiten..


----------



## h_tobi (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Dein SSD Rahmen gefällt mir richtig gut, bin auf´s Ergebnis gespannt.
Ich habe Acryl auch schon lackiert, Grundierung musst du weg lassen, die schimmert bei Beleuchtung weiß durch, ich habe dann das Acryl mit Bremsenreiniger entfettet und Schwarz- matt direkt auf´s Acryl lackiert, eigentlich hält es sogar sehr gut, die Kanten müssen dann einfach noch mal gereinigt und poliert werden, dann sollte es für deine Zwecke auch reichen. Ich hatte auf diese Art meine ersten beleuchteten Frontblenden damit gemacht, nur der Schriftzug war nicht so gut geworden, da du ja nur die Kanten beleuchten willst, sollte lackieren eigentlich ausreichen.

Am Besten du machst mal ein Probestück mit Lack und eins mit Folie, dann kannst du sehen, was am Besten wirkt. 

Wenn möglich würde ich zum Kleben den Acrifix nehmen, der ist optimal aufs Material angepasst.


----------



## Gnome (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@ affli: Hast du jetzt einfach nen T-Balancer miniNG rangehangen? Oder den von Innovatek...weil für die Aquaero gibts ja eigl. keine Erweiterung.


----------



## Stex (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hallo,
wenn du orange 3mm LEDs in der Schweiz bestellst kann ich dir diese Distrelec.ch *nicht empfehlen*, sie sind vielmehr rot als orange.

mfg Stex


----------



## affli (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@tobi
sehr interessant! danke für deine info's! 
ich werd die beiden varianten mal testen und berichten. 
acrylglas habe ich genügend um zu experimentieren. 

ich hab mir den acrifix bestellt. leider hab ich keine uv lampe.
sollte aber auch so funktionieren oder? 

@gnome
ich bin jetzt nicht sicher was du genau meist! 
hab weder einen t-balancer noch was von inno.. 
beziehst du das auf die pumpensteuerung? 

@stex
hey, danke für deine info! hab aber bei lumitronix.de bestellt.
ziemlich viele verschiedene led's und wiederstände, so das ich diverse möglichkeiten habe. 
auch die lieferung in die schweiz ist bei einer grösseren bestellung absolut ok,
die qualität und auswahl wohl sowiso einzigartig.


----------



## h_tobi (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Acrifix härtet unter UV Licht aus, es reicht also auch schon Tageslicht, der Vorgang dauert dann nur etwas länger, wenn die Sonne scheint ist es natürlich optimal.
Bin auf den Test mit der Folie gespannt, wenn es was taugt könnte es sogar für meine Midplate in Betracht kommen.
Dann viel Erfolg, erwarte deinen Bericht mit Spannung.


----------



## Kabumm (28. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Plexi mit Lack ist eig kein problem. kommt beim Angfänger ganz normal vor^^  
Allround lack mit pvc,plexi, kunstoff geeignet. dan kommt der vorlack. 1mal gut beschichtet reicht 1-2 endbeschichtung  

ach ich denke du hat auch schon den richtigen wahl


----------



## affli (29. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

abend,

kurz ein paar pic's von meinem ssd turm; in revision 1.1 !   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (30. April 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

RESPEKT, das sieht richtig geil aus, hast du super hinbekommen, nur weiter so.


----------



## affli (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

nach einem wochenende welches überhäuft war mit alk und kopfschmerzen, bin ich heute trotzdem etwas weiter gekommen. 

es ist schon spät, daher werd ich einfach ein paar bilder sprechen lassen- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3mm löcher für orangen led's bohren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schleifen.. ich hasse es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab wie es mir empfohlen wurde, mich mal mit schwarz matter folie versucht. das ganze ging so leicht von der hand das ich den spray gar nicht erst einsetzte. der farbton stimmt, der kleber haftet gut umd das ganze ist "licht-dicht" also weiter gehts. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum glück sind freitag noch acrifix und uhu allplast eingetroffen, so konnt auch verkleben. dies stellte sich aber als schwerer heraus als gedacht.
so ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht aber da die fugen schlecht zu sehen sind lass ich es mal gut sein.
das wars auch schon. leider wieder viel zu wenig zeit gehabt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach übrigens; sorry fürs kommende ot aber der ist einfach so wunderschön. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider fehlt mir das passende kleingeld für so ein ding.


----------



## Ciddy (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

ich wollte schon sagen gz zum geilen Auto aber das war wohl verfrüht

aber gz zur schönen arbeit, ich freu mich auf mehr


----------



## h_tobi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Deine HDD Halterung gefällt mir schon sehr gut, hast sauber gearbeitet, freut mich, das die Folie so gut funktioniert.
Bin auf´s fertige Teil gespannt. Weiterhin alles Gute.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi!

Sieht gut aus!

Da werd' ich mir wohl das eine oder andere abgucken (müssen) - die Idee mit dem Ssd.Halter hat einfach was.

Mit dem Auto - auch hübsch.
Aber: kann ich mir so oder so nicht leisten - sowohl Brieftasche wie auch Körpergröße machen da nicht mit: ich pass' in so'n Ding nur mit Schuhanzieher 'rein - und raus geht's nur mit Dosenöffner.....

Is halt so 'ne Sache - bei 2m (ohne Schuhe....)

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht richtig geil aus was du da gebaut hast. Ich hasse es auch zu schleifen oder zu feilen
Der R8 ist mal richtig geil, als Cabrio habe ich denn noch nie gesehen.


----------



## affli (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@Ciddy
 schön wärs.. aber ne leider nicht mein. 
danke aber für dein kompliment-

@h_tobi
danke noch mal für dein tip, funktioniert wirklich top. 
mit lack wär das sehr viel aufwändiger geworden und hätte bestimmt nicht besser ausgesehen! 
Ich hoffe ich kann heute das gebilde fertig bauen.

@Schienenbruch
danke dir! guck dir nur ab, du darfst! 
hehe, du bist ja in dem fall auch ein riese..!
ich hab mir den "kofferraum" angeguckt.. hmm da hat schon eine grosse handtasche platzprobleme! 

@FortunaGamer
besten dank auch dir. genau, deshalb hab ich ihn auch hier reingesetzt.
ist einer der ersten fünf der in die schweiz ausgeliefert wurde. 
ist natürlich der V10, wohlverstanden.  
ich konnt mich schon nur vom bruuuummm nicht mehr erholen!  

schon interessant: der pc möglichst leise, das auto möglichst laut!


----------



## affli (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

schon wieder doppelpost?  

ich habs geschaft, das türmchen steht. 
die grösse passt für ein mal wie geplant ich bin überrascht für mein ersten anständigen plexibau. 
vorallem es macht spass. 

gut, die leimfugen könnten bedeutend schöner sein, das gebe ich zu. ist aber zu glück kaum zu sehen. 

aber seht selbst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so in etwa wird es eingebaut aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht


----------



## Timmynator (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht gut aus. Gerade mit Beleuchtung wird es bestimmt ein Highlight.

Aaaaber: 

Wird die Montage oben nicht den Airflow des oberen Lüfters erheblich stören?


----------



## STER187 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Gerade mit Beleuchtung wird es bestimmt ein Highlight.
> 
> Aaaaber:
> 
> Wird die Montage oben nicht den Airflow des oberen Lüfters erheblich stören?


 
??????? äh?

glaube der Lüfter dort ist perfekt um die Platten zu kühlen, warum also (wenn genau darunter noch ein Lüfter werkelt) sich um den Airflow gedanken machen..der is ja nebensächlich da der Airflow seinen Zweck erfüllt?? 

genauso wie: wenn du mit dem Messer schneidest wird es ja stumpf- das ist aber der Zweck eines Messers.. [um meine Ansicht zu verdeutlichen]

mfg
STER187


----------



## sonnyboy (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Haste schön hinbekommen!


----------



## shila92 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## Timmynator (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



STER187 schrieb:


> glaube der Lüfter dort ist perfekt um die Platten zu kühlen, warum also (wenn genau darunter noch ein Lüfter werkelt) sich um den Airflow gedanken machen..der is ja nebensächlich da der Airflow seinen Zweck erfüllt??



Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.Die Platzierung ist eigentlich gut, um die Platten zu kühlen. Aber die gesamte Konstruktion steht mit den geschlossenen Seiten in der Achse, auf der der Lüfter die Luft bewegt. Daher wird die Luft nur aussen am ganzen Gebilde vorbeigesaugt und kühlt somit bestenfalls die vordere und hintere Kante der Festplatte.


----------



## Ciddy (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

is doch vollkommen egal SSDs braucht man nicht kühlen


----------



## affli (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

besten dank für die positiven rückmeldungen. 

@Timmynator
du hast natürlich recht. das ist definitiv zu wenig durchdacht. 

hab gestern nach deinem kommentar überlegt wie ich das noch verbessern könnte. 
ist aber schade das alles bereits verklebt ist. 

relativ leicht wär es möglich gewesen mit einem dicken bohrer den 4 seiten einen belüftungsschlitz zu verpassen. 
grundsätzlich aber sind es ssd's die kaum abwärme haben. daher ist das problem suboptimal. 
aber es wäre/ist noch verbesserungsfähig! richtig!


----------



## Timmynator (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ach so, wenn es SSDs sind, ist es nicht so schlimm. Ich hatte gedacht, da kommen normale Festplatten hin


----------



## shila92 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Und nicht mal die müssen in der Regel gekühlt werden.


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Die sollten auch gar nicht gekühlt werden, da sie darauf konzipiert sind zwischen 40° und 42° zu laufen. In dem Bereich ist die Lebensdauer der HDDs am längsten, Kühlung verkürzt die Lebensdauer. Das wissen die meisten gar nicht und kaufen für teures Geld Wasserkühler für die HDD


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Der Festplattenkefig ist mal geil geworden, der passt super gut da hin und der sieht gut aus. Bin mal gespannt wie der Aussieht wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## h_tobi (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Mensch affli, der Powertower sieht ja richtig schick aus.  
Kannst wirklich stolz auf deine Arbeit sein. 
Was die HDD Temperaturen angeht, muss ich nyso Recht geben,
es gab mal vor einiger Zeit nen Test bei Chip oder PC Welt, die haben das auch festgestellt.
Leider habe ich die Zeitschriften nicht mehr. Aber um die 40 - 45 Grad soll optimal sein.


----------



## affli (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@nyso
wusste ich echt auch nicht. was man hier wieder alles lernt. 

@FortunaGamer
ich danke dir. bin auch gespannt wie es dann beleuchtet aussieht.
warte leider schon ziemlich lange auf mein led's.

@h_tobi
bestend dank. gefällt mir soweit auch sehr gut. 

@all
ich hab mich heute noch etwas mit meiner midplexiplatte beschäftigt, 
die das gewisse etwas im unteren bereich des gehäuses bringen soll. 

die idee ist ein schriftzug mit schwarzer folie aufs plexi zu bringen und dies schön orange auszuleuchten. 
ich mach es mir aber relativ einfach und werd die plexiplatte nur auf die bereits bestehende midplatte auflegen. 

ich weiss noch nicht wie gut das ausschauen wird aber probieren geht ja über studieren. 
zwei bilder hab ich bereits für euch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diese scheiss stichsäge von anno 1404 bringt mich noch zum verzweifeln. 
mit der bin ich gezwungen noch mehr als nötig zu schleifen und ich hasse doch schleifen schon so..! egal, es muss sein.


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Dann hol dir doch im Baumarkt die Black & Decker mit 400W für 35€. Die ist sehr sehr gut Dazu habe ich noch ein Sägeblatt für Plastik für 2 oder 3€ gekauft, und ich muss GAR NICHTS nachschleifen, es sind perfekte Schnitte

tobi, du hast die Bilder in meinem TB ja gesehen. Fandest die auch gut, oder?


----------



## sonnyboy (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Aber da sollten es doch neue Blätter für die Stichsäge doch ein wenig besser richten, wenn Du mit dem jetzigen Ergebnis nicht recht zufrieden bist, oder?


----------



## h_tobi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Da hat Sonnyboy Recht, die Bosch sollte eigentlich qualitativ sehr gut sein, besorg dir andere 
Stichsägeblätter dann sollte es wesentlich besser werden. Ist erst mal nur ne kleine Investition,
wenn dann immer noch nicht so dolle Ergebnisse kommen, hol dir die Säge, die nyso vorschlägt, 
der hat damit sehr saubere Arbeit hin bekommen.


----------



## affli (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@nyso
das wär bestimmt ein gutes ding. 
bei uns in der region haben wir leider keinen "baumarkt" und in der schweiz werden wohl die produkte und preise auch anders sein. 
aber danke trotzdem für deine info, deine schnitte haben echt sehr präzise ausgesehen. 

@sonnyboy
glaub mir am sägeblatt liegt es nicht. 
die maschiene hat knapp 20 jahre auf dem buckel und die "sägeblatthalterung" ist einfach nur schlimm verzogen! 

@h_tobi
ich werd mir wohl heute abend was anständiges holen, an dem ding ist nichts mehr zu richten! bisschen teurer als nyso sein vorschlag wirds wohl werden, da wir in der region nur fachgeschäfte haben. aber das muss jetzt sein!


----------



## sonnyboy (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Oh, dann wirds wirklich Zeit für ne neue Maschine.


----------



## h_tobi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Gute Entscheidung affli, so ne Maschine hält ja auch wieder ein paar Jahre.
Und mit billigen Maschinen ärgert man(n) sich nur rum, spreche da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## sonnyboy (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung affli, so ne Maschine hält ja auch wieder ein paar Jahre.
> Und mit billigen Maschinen ärgert man(n) sich nur rum, spreche da aus Erfahrung.


 
Richtig! Billig gekauft ist doppelt gekauft.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Billig muss man(n) sich eben leisten können - ich kann es nicht (oder geb' das Geld für völlig sinnlose Dinge aus....).


grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

nein, sie war nicht billig..
aber ich hab definitiv schon blöder geld ausgegeben, 
den das teil ist der wahnsinn. 

tag und nacht gegenüber meinem vater seiner bosch. 
vorallem mit den geilen sägeblätter erst recht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich musst ich gleich testen und hab wieder was kleines zugeschnitten. weis einer was das werden könnte? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt ist aber erst mal anno 1404 abend angesagt.


----------



## sonnyboy (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hmmmmm - ne Metabo.  Kauft mein Vater nur noch. Jetze hat er nen Akkuschrauber für glaub ich 400 Ocken in den Schuppen gestellt. 

Was wird das? Kein Plan - verrat es uns! 
PS: Wie geht das Plexi-Sägeblatt?


----------



## h_tobi (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sehr schönes Maschinchen hast du da gekauft, die sollte wieder eine ganze Weile reichen.


----------



## affli (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@sonnyboy
die haben echt geile maschienchen. 
ich hätte mir noch fast eine oberfräse gekauft, 
die war dann aber mit ca.300 euro doch zu teuer.  

das plexisägeblatt ist sehr nice, vorallem die schnittkanten werden unglaublich sauber 
und sogar mit hoher laufleistung kommt das plexi nicht zum schmelzen.
die waren teuer, ca 8euro pro blatt aber alle mal der wert. 

@h_tobi
genau, hab mich gefreut ab dem ding wie ein kleines mädchen- 
eine zeitspanne von 15 jahren ist kalkuliert.. 

zu meiner frage, werds euch heute abend verraten. 
muss noch mal einen neuen zuschnitt machen, 
ich vollidiot hab das ding 8mm zu kurz geschnitten.


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Mir gefällt die Maschie auch richtig gut. Die scheint wirklich nicht schlecht zu segen. Jetzt kannst du noch bessere Ergebnisse abliefern.


----------



## sonnyboy (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



affli schrieb:


> @sonnyboy
> die haben echt geile maschienchen.
> ich hätte mir noch fast eine oberfräse gekauft,
> die war dann aber mit ca.300 euro doch zu teuer.


 
Wenn Du damit was machen willst, kommste einfach bei mir vorbei. Die hat mein Vater nämlich auch im Schuppen stehen.  Mit der hab ich die abgerundeten Kanten meines Casecons gemacht.


----------



## h_tobi (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

So einen Schuppen könnte ich auch gebrauchen.


----------



## affli (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

so, ein wenig ist wieder geschafft.
mit meiner neuen säge macht es aber echt spass und so langsam hab ich den dreh raus.. hier ein paar bilder von der heutigen arbeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der rückenpanzer für die soundkarte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die gestern gezeigte platte neu zugeschnitten, gebohrt und geschliffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vor und rückseite werden noch mit schwarzer folie und schriftzug bedekt.
das ganze kommt dann, so in etwa hier hin.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der doppelboden für die kabel und led's-
ausserdem hab ich noch eine leiste zugeschnitten um später die uv klk zu verdecken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, das wars auch schon wieder. 
gute nacht.


----------



## sonnyboy (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sehr schöne Idee mit der Platte, welche die Seite des NTs abdeckt!


----------



## h_tobi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wow, sehr saubere Arbeit, da hat sich die Investition ja richtig gelohnt.  Weiter so......


----------



## affli (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@sonnyboy
dankeschön, die idee ist mir schon lange im kopf herum geschwirrt, 
mal schauen wie es schluss endlich mit folie und beleuchtung passt.

@h_tobi
richtig, das hat sie. 
ich danke dir!

hab endlich die bestätigung von lumitronix bekommen. 
nächste woche kommen die led's.
das problem war die schlechte lieferbarkeit der orangen 3mm led's und die brauch ich nun mal. 

ausserdem ist heute ist noch ein kleines paketchen eingetrudelt auf das ich auch sehr lange gewartet habe, 
dazu aber morgen mehr. ich muss jetzt aber ausgehen und mit den jungs minimum eine flasche vodka töten.  see ya


----------



## affli (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

grüezi,

bin das wochenende besser voran gekommen als erwartet.
stichsäge und schleifpapier durfte noch mal ihr können zeigen und zauberten das ein oder andere. aber seht selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der uv licht abdecker,,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neue soundkartenabdeckung in 3mm klar beidseitig folie. 
ich frag mich nur wie viel wärme diese folie mitmacht.. 
die erste platte war mit 6mm einfach optisch zu dick.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neue grakaabdeckungen in 3mm klar.
weis zur zeit noch nicht ob folie das richtige ist 
oder ich die dinger lieber lackieren soll..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neue dicke 8mm platte als pumpenhalterung.  

und das hier hab ich noch bekommen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



angenehmen abend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sehr schön gefällt mir gut.
Wenn dann bitte noch detaillierte Bilder rein stellst wie die Grakaabdeckung befestigst wäre ich dir sehr dankbar. 
Suche noch weiter Ideen für mein System wenn es dann los geht (2-3Monate).

Freu mich auf neue updates


----------



## h_tobi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schöne Bilder, die Lampenabdeckung gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## affli (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@Dukex2
danke. natürlich, das werde ich.

@h_tobi
dankesehr.

endlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lange habe ich auf das paket gewartet jetzt ist es da. 
es werde licht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Na das nenne ich doch mal ein Paket!
Willst du die ganze Straße ausleuchten?


----------



## h_tobi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

 Sieht ja fast so aus, Rechner Licht AN, Straße Licht AUS.


----------



## affli (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@Dukex2 & h_tobi
die lieferung in die schweiz musste ja rendieren..

so, und schon leuchtet etwas.. 
wie von lumitronix erwartet super, schöne, farbegtreue und helle led's.
(die farbe kommt auf den pics sehr schlecht rüber)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht aber trotzdem gut aus . Freu mich auf die Bilder von Einbau!


----------



## nyso (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht sehr geil aus, grandios
Freu mich wie immer auf mehr von dir!

Aber du siehst jetzt, das 4 Monate wohl etwas knapp war
Mein Projekt geht ja jetzt schon bald ein Jahr


----------



## LOGIC (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht super aus ! So was hab ich auch mal machen wollen aber wusst nicht so recht wie


----------



## Ciddy (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

echt Klasse, schönes Ergebnis


----------



## affli (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@reisball & LOGIC & Ciddy
danke jungs!!! 

@nyso 
auch dir einen grossen dank. 
mit den vier monaten hast du vollkomen recht, 
habs nie geglaubt aber das reicht nie im leben für einen "grossen" mod. 
zumindest wenn man noch genügend arbeit daneben hat. 
ich hab letstes mal auch gedacht.. ein jahr? 
was machst du den die ganze zeit? 

hab mal ne kleine frage an euch.
was ist besser die nickel abdeckung vom ramkühler
schwarz oder orange zu lackieren..?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den das teil soll nächste woche lackiert werden-


----------



## h_tobi (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich würde als Kontrast zu Orange greifen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Denn Ram-Kühler sieht verdampt gut aus, wenn du denn Orange lackieren würdest wäre es noch viel schöner. Lackiere denn Kühler auf jeden fall.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi!
ich schwimme natürlich gegen den Strom und sage: schwarz.
Und die dreieckigen Aufsätze - wo die Anschlüsse drin sind - orange.

Grüße

jochen


----------



## affli (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

interessante ansätze. danke für euer feedback. 

jochen, deine idee hatte ich auch schon- 
bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das wirklich gut ausschauen kann.. 

ich hab echt noch keine ahnung. 

etwas weiss ich aber; in zwei wochen hab ich ne woche urlaub.
ich werd zuhause sitzen, das ganze sys noch mal auseinander nehmen und dann die finale version 1.1 zu ende basteln.
hoffe die letzten teile treffen nächste woche ein..

grosses ziel: 
30.05.2010 die finalen bilder zeigen. 



ich wünsche euch nette himmelfahrt und hoffe ihr fahrt nicht alle mit.


----------



## h_tobi (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

He, he, das Rad ist schon startklar,  dann will ich mal hoffen, das nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, freue mich auf das große Finale, schade nur, das es dann vorbei ist.


----------



## Holdrio (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

LöL wie bist du denn ausgerechnet auf Orange gekommen? 
Meine Farbe wärs nicht aber exklusiv ist es auf jeden Fall und so professionell gemacht sieht es wirklich super aus, ein wahres Einzelstück! 
Bin mal gespannt auf die finalen Bilder.

Wie sind denn diese Xigmatek Lüfter so vom Geräusch?
Sehen vom Design her so laut aus irgendwie oder täuscht das nur?
Nächste Woche sollte mein X-1000 kommen und bin noch am grübeln wegen Lüftern, was leuchtendes muss da rein , leider ist die Auswahl bei den 140mm recht bescheiden.


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Die Xigmateks sind laut und nervig, leider Ohne Lüftersteuerung geht da auf dauer gar nichts.


----------



## Holdrio (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hm dann täuscht der optische Eindruck doch nicht also, die Lüfterblätter sehen so hardcoremässig aus.
Bestelle dann mal die Lian Li LED, die waren dann wenigstens billig falls sie auch nix taugen, danke für die Warnung.


----------



## affli (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@Holdrio
gute frage; ich steh schon mein ganzes bescheidenes leben auf orange. 
da mein papa ne autogarage mit lackiererei betreibt, kam das ganz gelegen-
auch die farbe sollte so eher sehr selten zu sehen sein, 
wurde von mir und dem lackierer zusammengestellt ink. goldperl. 
aber danke für dein lob! 

betreffend xigis hat nyso natürlich recht.
wie du bereits erwähnt hast, ist die auswahl aber sehr begrenzt!
ich würd heute zu den silent wings greifen, 
designtechnisch und vorallem für mein mod gabs aber keine andere wahl.


----------



## GW-Player (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



nyso schrieb:


> Die Xigmateks sind laut und nervig, leider Ohne Lüftersteuerung geht da auf dauer gar nichts.


Ich find die Xigmateks (XLF-1253, die anderen kenn ich noch nicht) aber auch nur über 1000 RPM nervig. Darunter stören sich nicht so sehr. Hab die anderen Lüfter im Gehäuse (Lancool K58, beide Standardlüfter in Front und Heck und einen Noiseblocker Blacksilent im Deckel) über meine Lüftersteuerung geregelt. Ich hör den Xigi nur über 1000 RPM. Darunter hör ich ihn nicht. Da sind die Festplattenzugriffe fast lauter. 

Hatte vor diesem Gehäusekauf noch keinen Noiseblocker, aber der jetzige überzeugt auf der ganzen Linie. Hat zwar nicht ganz so viel Durchsatz, aber ich hör ihn auch einfach nicht. Hab den von der Lüftersteuerung aus auf max laufen und er ist einfach unhörbar.


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Klar, runtergeregelt sind die Xigmateks super. Schön leise, bloß ein surren, und immer noch schön stark^^ Und die 140er sind auch leiser als die 120er, schon deshalb weil sie nicht mit 1500rpm drehen, sondern nur mit 1200rpm und trotzdem einen höheren Durchsatz haben^^
Deswegen habe ich bis auf den im NT alle 120er durch 140er ersetzt
Wenn man die 140er nämlich noch auf 1000 oder 800 runterregelt sind sie immernoch sehr gut, aber sehr leise!^^

@affli, es gibt noch einen anderen Mod in orange, ebenfalls mit Perleffekt^^ Nennt sich "Orange Crush" wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert, ist ja aus einem "besonderen" Forum^^
http://img13.abload.de/img/img_8622x2ov.jpg
http://img14.abload.de/img/img_9377qe8n.jpg


----------



## GW-Player (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



nyso schrieb:


> @affli, es gibt noch einen anderen Mod in orange, ebenfalls mit Perleffekt^^ Nennt sich "Orange Crush" wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert, ist ja aus einem "besonderen" Forum^^
> http://img13.abload.de/img/img_8622x2ov.jpg
> http://img14.abload.de/img/img_9377qe8n.jpg


Die Farbe sieht schonmal sehr schick aus, ist halt nur noch lange nicht so weit, wie Affli.


----------



## Gnome (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

30.05. finale Bilder? Schon zu Ende dein Rechner? Schade - hab das alles immer sau gerne mitverfolgt. Einfach ein genialer Rechner geworden! Bin gespannt auf die Finalen Bilder  - mach was ordentliches drauß


----------



## Midguard (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hammer Projekt, Respekt!


----------



## affli (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@nyso & GW-Player
die lüfter sind runtergeregelt absolut ok. 
aber wirklich silent für mich noch immer nicht. 

das projekt kenne ich seit ca. einem monat. ist absolut toll was der aus seinem tj gemacht hat noch machen wird. respekt. das orange trotzdem unterschiedlich. 

@gnome
ich häts besser noch nicht zu laut gesagt. 
das seitenfenster wird bis dahin schon mal nicht fertig..  
aber ich danke dir viel mals.

@Midguard
besten dank.

update 

zumindest ein kleines. 

hab mal die plexisachen so in etwa probe sitzen lassen. 
passt soweit alles recht gut. die midplate muss aber noch etwas geschliffen werden. auch gewisse led platzierungen sind mir noch nicht klar. 

es gibt doch immer noch viel zu tun.. hmm.   

ein paar "super" iphone bilder gibts erstmal zu sehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das licht noch etwas grell. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch etwas zu breit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Seeeehr sehr lecker . Gefällt mir richtig gut! Die beleuchteten Plex Platten sehn stylisch aus .


----------



## h_tobi (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Super Bilder, sieht richtig gut aus, vor allem der HDD Halter gefällt mir sehr gut. :daumen.


----------



## affli (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@gnome & h_tobi
danke euch! mir gefällts soweit auch. 

hab heute noch ein bisschen mit der beleuchtung gespiel. 
ausserdem mir noch mal gedanken über die lackierung der ram kühler gemacht. problematisch insofern, das ich schlecht die ganze backplate lackieren kann, das wasser müsste sonst über die lackierung gleiten. 
sieht fast danach aus als könnte ich nur rings herum lackieren. 
morgen werden die folien mit beschriftung gemacht, 
bin gespannt ob das gut wird. 

ich gehe jetzt einmal mehr vodka vernichten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Also im Bereich, wo das Wasser fließt, würde ich nicht lackieren. Ich würde die kleinen Dreiecke und die Metallplatte außen um die große schwarze Platte herum lackieren.
Die Grakablende gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Die Beleuchtung und die Verkleidung sieht schon richtig gut aus, bin mal gespannt was da noch von dir kommen wird. Freu mich auf die fertige Verkabelung.


----------



## godtake (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hey Meister!
Der Mod ist einfach so was von umwerfend (jaja, ich wiederhol mich, aber manche Dinge kann man nicht oft genug schreiben ).
In Punkto lackieren: Ich würde abkleben wo auf die Plate das schwarze POM kommt, dann das "Überstehende" lackieren (die Unterseite natürlich nicht), das große schwarze Stück so lassen wie es ist und dann wieder die "Dreiecke" so wie es h_tobi schon vorgeschlagen hat lackieren.
Grüße, Godi


----------



## affli (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

guten montag morgen

@h_tobi
so werd ich das machen. besten dank.

@FortunaGamer
danke sehr. die verkablung macht mir noch etwas angst..

@godtake
danke grosser, 
du darfst dich noch hundert mal wiederholen es ist mir egal. 
*
mini update*

ist das nicht schön wieder zu arbeiten? 
hab gestern noch ne ganze weile damit verbracht mein projekt so gut wie möglich fertig zu planen.. details. 

hab zu viele ideen, ein paar neue plexi sachen gibts aber noch zu machen.
unter anderem einen neuen zwischenbau nt/pumpe.. usw. 

lasst euch aber überraschen. heute abend gehts weiter.

das ganze hab ich grob mal in meiner zeichnung integriert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



langsam stellt sich die grosse frage bezüglich finale verschlauchung.. 
vielleicht hat ja einer von euch ne nette idee,
oder hat lust sich mal kurz in meinem projektplan zu verewigen.  
hab das bilde noch grösser im anhang zugefügt.

anregungen zur wakü. 

externe radi's nicht vergessen. 
die schlauchdurchführungen können falls nötig neu gebohrt werden. 
sind also nicht fix. 

wenn möglich möcht ich den front agb oben auch wieder einsetzen. 
schlauchführung durch obere midplate möglich.

viel spass und danke im voraus.


----------



## h_tobi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schöne Zeichnung,
dann werde ich mal meinen Vorschlag einbringen. Du wirst bei dem um den Kauf
von einigen 45 und 90 Grad Winkeln nicht herum kommen, so sollte es aber am
Besten aussehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Die Verschlauchung kann man gut so machen wie h_tobi die gezeichnent hat. Wäre am einfachsten. Die CPU wird nicht warm da der Ram nicht grade heizt wird.


----------



## sNook (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Klasse Arbeit wieder auf den letzten Seiten Affli


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi!

Ich hab' mir da auch mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-etc-2606-picture43518-projekt-pc-gross-2.jpg

Wobei: Erfahrungsgemäß kommt es ja doch immer anders....
Da hilft meist auch viel Planung nicht: da stellt man dann fest, dass es so wie gedacht, doch nicht geht, weil irgendwas nicht passt, zu klein oder im Wege ist.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## 00p4tti7 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

SRY Heiko aber ich finde Schienenbruchs aka. Jochens Planung ein bisschen besser xD . Sieht ordetnlich aus und nicht so ein Durcheinander xD. Nur sind die roten Linien meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen zu lang und die obere geht Quer durch das Gehäuse 

@ Jochen : Wie hast du so schöne gerade Linien hinbekommen??


----------



## nyso (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich wäre ja hierfür:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sind der Ram und die CPU gekühlt, dann wird das erwärmte Wasser im Radi wieder abgekühlt und dann kommt es erst zu den schlimmsten Heizern, den GPUs^^


----------



## Timmynator (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Auch wenn ich Schienenbruch's Methode schöner anzusehen finde, macht Kero's Variante durchaus Sinn.

Kurze Frage jedoch: Warum sind zwei AGB im System?


----------



## affli (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

wow, danke freunde für eure arbeit. 

der agb unten ist ein ek multi bla bla 150er. 
daher hätte ich noch ein eingang oben oder unten zur verfügung.

jochen hat aber schon recht, meistens kommts anders als gedacht. 
aber ist sehr intressant eure entwürfe zu sehen. 

der agb oben ist *nur* optisch! 
falls die verschlauchung zu umständlich wird, 
ist es halb so tragisch den front agb auch weg zu lassen. 
ich hätte die möglichkeit dann den aquaero und zwei lw zu verpflanzen 
oder nur eines dafür zusätzlich ein panel mit taster für die beleuchtungen.
aber das wär dann eher in projektstufe zwei vorgesehen. 

mal schauen wie es schlussendlich wird- 

ps.
der ramkühler wurde vorhin in der lackiererei abgegeben und wird morgen lackiert.
hab mich aber gegen eure vorschläge entschieden. 
obs gut ausschaut weiss ich noch selber nicht,  wir werden es vermutlich donnerstag sehen.

heute abend wüte ich noch etwas mit der stichsäge.. freu mich schon. 
hoffe es ist noch genügend plexi übrig für meine vorhaben.


----------



## h_tobi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Dann weiterhin viel Spaß beim Wüten, 
bin auf den Kühler gespannt.


----------



## affli (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

abend leute

wie vorhergesagt hab ich mit stichsäge und schleifpapier den abend verbracht.
viel zu sagen gibts nicht. doch, hier die bilder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nichts neues nur die sounkartenabdeckung.
die lag als test wärend ein paar tagen auf der laufenden karte.
erstaunlich, die folie hat sich nichts, rein gar nichts anmerken lassen von den hohen temperaturen und man staune, 
das ding wird recht warm. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwei neu gesägte platten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die das..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das stück plexi ersetzen sollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sieht das ganze dann plus minus aneinander aus.
die ganzen platten werden aber noch mit schwarzer folie überzogen. 
das tranzparente plexi kennzeichnet nur; beleuchtete kanten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von links n. rechts: nt - bodenabdeckung - pumpenbefestigung - bodenabdeckung
was das kleine stück plexi vorne an der pumpe soll veratet euch mein letzter projektplan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein bisschen alu hab ich fast vergessen auch noch zugeschnitten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das soll hier hin..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch lackieren, folisieren und beleuchten. 
so, das wars. gute nacht


----------



## h_tobi (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schöne Idee mit der Leiste in der Mitte, weiterhin gutes Gelingen und keine Fails.


----------



## affli (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hatte heute keine lust zu basteln und hab mich deswegen mal mit dem aquaero beschäftigt. 
schon heftig was das ding alles drauf hat. 
nach dem kalibrieren des durchflusssensors hab ich jetzt auch korrekte werte. ein bild gibts natürlich auch noch. 
jetzt muss ich mich mal wieder meinem anno 1404 durst hingeben. 
gute nacht.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.
danke tobi, kann ich gebrauchen.


----------



## h_tobi (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich liebe dieses Spielzeug, freue mich schon, wenn meins auch solche Sachen anzeigt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Mai 2010)

*gerade linien*

Hi!

hatt' ich doch da was versäumt, zu beantworten...


00p4tti7 schrieb:


> @ Jochen : Wie hast du so schöne gerade Linien hinbekommen??


Mit Paint - Funktion 'Linien' (rechts vom Pinsel, da obere linke Kästle) bzw. 'Bögen' (rechts daneben).

grüße

Jochen


----------



## 00p4tti7 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Danke . nur leider nutz ich imemr ps aber was solls find die passende funktion schon noch xD


----------



## affli (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

morgen allerseits.

ich könnt echt mal *kotzen*. 
jetzt hab ich mich unglaublich gefreut das meine graka wieder ausgetausch wurde und ich die pünktlich zu meiner woche ferien gestern bekommen habe und was enddecke ich.. kühler ab wakü drauf. 

what? der kühler passt nicht. sapphire ist mit den neuen karten vom referenzlayout abgewichen. 
könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie ich mich gerade nerve.    

dann ist alles für nix, die wakü kann nicht fertig gebaut werden, 
der rechner sowiso nicht und die woche ferien wo ich so sorgfältig geplant hatte um ein ende zu finden für den arsch..

ich verzweifle noch an diesem projekt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi!

Ich fühle mit Dir - mir ging's nicht viel besser.
Ich habe mir in drei Geschäften (atelco D-Dorf, KM D-Dorf und Krefeld) insgesamt 11 Karten angesehen, die laut Internet im Referenzdesign sein sollten - keine Einzige war es!

Das ist inzwischen ein echtes Problem!

Ich hab' mir neulich auch 'ne 5770 zugelegt - Wasserkühler gibt's aber nur für's Referenzdesign.

Problem: die im Internet angebotenen Karten sind laut Beschreibung/Abbildung oft genug im Referenzdesign - die gelieferte Karte entspricht aber nicht der Beschreibung und ist meist im neuen Design.

Am Ende hab' ich immerhin - nach langer Suche - eine gebrauchte im Referenzdesign ergattern können.

Wird Zeit, dass EK 'nen passenden Kühler bringt.

Welche Karte passen müsste, ist die Vapor X von Sapphire.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hi jochen- 

dank dir, jap das ist echt ein problem. 
mein händler meinte auch die einzigste karte die momentan 
passen könnte wäre eine vapor x. die wurde jetzt express bestellt. 
ich werde aber durchdrehen falls die auch nicht im referenz layout ist. somit wär ich bereits bei:

*der 6 (sechsten) HD5870 *

die ausgetauschte werd ich halt verkaufen und wieder mal etwas rückwärts machen, ich kenne es ja mitlerweilen ganz gut. 
zum glück ist die motivation jetzt wieder mal im keller. 
bin ganz froh das heute ein guter kumpel geburtstag hat und ich auf andere gedanken komme. na ja. 

so long affli


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi!

lass' Dich nicht unterkriegen!
Ist mir auch schon so gegangen - bsp., als mein letzte freies Wochenende verloren ging, weil DHL das AT-Paket wieder zurückgeschickt hat.

Kopf hoch -unten stinkt's!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Karte zurückgeben und gleich ausrasten, dass du die 1. Revision wieder haben willst, sonst Geld zurück. Ich finde sowas einfach kacke. Die 1. Revision in schönem schwarzen PCB, die 2. in so nem hässlichen Blau....bah . Vapor X und WaKü? Kannste knicken...die Vapor X hat ein eignes PCB, soweit ich weiß...Dort sind die Teile aufm PCB anders angeordnet damit das ganze optimal gekühlt wird.


----------



## h_tobi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und hoffe, du bekommst noch die richtige Karte zugeschickt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi!

laut hier passt der EK-kühler auf die Vapor-X.
Das Gute: da ist die Sapphire-Nummer mit angegeben - und genau die brauchst Du dann auch.

Was Dir auch weiter helfen sollte, ist di8e sogenannte EAN-Nummer: die wird europaweit für jeden Artikel - vom Plasma-Fernseher bis zum Kaugummi - einmalig vergeben.
Das ist die Nummer, die auch unter diesem Strichcode steht.
Anhand der Nummer ist jede Karte eindeutig zuzuordnen - einschließlich Revision.

Das Dumme ist nur, dass nicht jeder Hersteller oder Shop diese Nummern auch auf seiner Webseite angibt.
Da hilft nur eines: anfragen!

Oder: bei E-Bay probieren: evtl. ist da eine ältere Karte zu bekommen, die alt genug ist, dass es passt.
Oder man fragt an.
Ich habe - nur mal kurz gestöbert - diese gefunden.
Vielleicht kannst Du den Verkäufer ja mal bitten, Dir die EAN-Nummer oder die Rev. zu verraten.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

abend werte besucher

@gnome
das galube ich nicht, wurde mir jetzt schon von mehreren seiten bestätigt,
dass die karte im referenzlayout ist. 
dienstag ist die vapor x da und wir werden es sehen. 

*update:*

nach zwei tagen grillen und party, fand ich heute wieder etwas motivation. 
so hab ich mehr oder weniger den ganzen tag am werkbank verbracht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der werkbank vor einer stunde..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein paar winkel für die neue pumpenbefestigung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



u-profile passend zugeschnitten und lackiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blende für die laufwerksschächte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blende für die rückwand. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine ssd häuschen hab ich wieder abgebrochen, hier folgt revision 2.0. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der fertige ram kühler mit lackierten schrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein gepimpter front-agb.
beim bohren der löcher kam ich echt ins schwitzen. 1mm rand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, morgen gehts weiter. gute nacht.


----------



## GW-Player (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schick, schick. Aber das Bild von deinem SSD-Häuschen zeigt doch noch das unfertige, oder? Sonst versteh ich den Aufbau net so ganz.


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Der Wasserkühler von dem Ram sieht so was von genial aus. Sieht noch besser aus als wenn du die Anschlüssen Orange gemacht hättest.


----------



## h_tobi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Dem schließe ich mich an, der Ramkühler ist wirklich schick geworden. Die neue AGB Blende hast du auch sehr gut hin bekommen. Nur weiter so.


----------



## gharbi_sam (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Der Ramkuehler find ich auch sehr gelungen, es koennte nicht besser werde (finde ich )

Die AGB-blende sieht auch sehr gut aus, hast du gut gemacht


----------



## affli (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@GW-Player
besten dank. nein, nein das häusschen ist noch zerlegt. 

@FortunaGamer / h_tobi / gharbi_sam
danke schön euch dreien. 

update

Die graka ist angekommen... 
nun was soll ich sagen, auch die war nicht mehr im referenzdesign. 
jetzt muss ich mir schwer überlegen was ich tun soll. 
mag mich aber zur zeit gar nicht ärgern. 

hier der aktuelle stand der dinge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das sieht nach viel Arbeit aus, das mit der GraKa ist ja echt ärgerlich, hoffentlich findest du eine Lösung.


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Was hast du mit dem O-Saft in der Schüssel vor?!  

-Sorry konnte es mir nicht verkneifen-

-------------
Immer wieder ein Genuss neue Bilder von dir zu sehen.


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Was hast du mit dem O-Saft in der Schüssel vor?!
> 
> -Sorry konnte es mir nicht verkneifen-
> 
> ...


pssst das ist das was er zum Arzt bringen muss zum untersuchen 
Aber die Geschichte mim Referenzdesing kenn ich.... war die letzten Tage auch am suchen für den Rechner meiner Eltern aber no change.... 
aber nett zerlegt  schau mal ob du reinpasst


----------



## 00p4tti7 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Mir gefällt die dual laing bzw. der XSPC aufsatz und die Laings , ist bestimmt ne sehr feine Sache


----------



## Gnome (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Nvidia kaufen > hast du die Probleme nicht 

Das mit ATI is ärgerlich. Jedes mal aufs neue aber das selbe Problem....deswegen bin ich stark am überlegen, ob ich mir zur nächsten Nvidia Reihe mir die x70 hole....Solang ATI es nicht schafft, im 1. Design beizubehalten, werd ich kein ATI Nutzer


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich finde es nicht schlecht das es ein par verschiedene Layouts von der HD 5870 gibt damit die Karten perfekt werden, aber wenn man einen anderen Kühler will kann man alles vergessen. Das Wasser von der Wakü sieht merkwürdig aus


----------



## Timmynator (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Für die ganz Hartgekochten unter uns gibt es immer noch die LordLösung für Wasserkühler, die nicht passen wollen...


----------



## affli (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

morgen werte besucher

@h_tobi
oh ja, 10 stunden am tag dürften es momentan sein. 

@Dukex2
danke dir¨ sieht lecker aus der o-saft oder? 

@The Killer for Two
ich pass da leider knapp nich rein, wurde schon getestet. 

@00p4tti7
bin soweit sehr zufrieden damit. 
ein und ausgang aber nicht optimal platziert.

@Gnome
mit der 285er hat ich das problem auch bereits.. 

@FortunaGamer
ich finde diese layoutwechsel schlicht nur eine verarschung.
hallo... die neuen 5870er haben eine blaue platine und die pci stecker wurden ungünstig umplatziert .. wo bleibt da der sinn..????

@Timmynator
es hätte mitlerweilen locker rendiert den kühler herzustellen zu lassen- 

up to date

nun, die zeit schwinden wieder viel zu schnell voran.
ich vergess oft mals schlicht die bilder für euch zu knipsen. 

eigentlich gibts für ein mal nur positives zu berichten, ich komme gut voran, 
und die details nehmen form an. fertig werd ich in der woche aber nicht werden. zumindest mit der beleuchtung, dem kabelmanagement und dem seitenfenster. aber egal ich mag gar nicht quaseln den ein paar bilder hab ich natürlich wie gewohnt für euch gemacht. 

darf ich vorstellen das ssd haus in revision 2.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schöne landschaft für das haus, nicht..? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passend zum fertigen häusschen die zweite ssd. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein neues spielzeug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr ahnt bestimmt was ich vor habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun woher hab ich dieses schöne ding. 
nach langem nachfragen, telefonieren, mailen und keinen erfolgen hinsichtlich der passenden graka hatte ich plötzlich ein blitzgedanke.
in meinem compiputer im büro sitzt doch eine der ersten 5870er drin.. no risk no fun.
so hab ich um neun uhr abends meinen chef privat angerufen und gefragt ob ich die karte austauschen dürfe..
ich machte ihm klar das er nur gewinnen könne "50euro teurere vapor x" .  
er erlaubte es mir. danke chef.. danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Killer for Two (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

1. Die Aussicht ist der Hammer
2. WO zum teufel arbeitest du? Wir haben auf arbeit nur i-wie ne 7800GT oder so 
3. sieht hammer aus
4. Der übliche Spruch von wegen mach weiter und so 
5......
egal
ähm knn man ssd´s eig in Raid schalten? wenn ja wirst dus machen?


----------



## godtake (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Huffda!
Du gibst aber auch nicht auf, Großer, hm?
Na, das kann nur genial werden! Freu mich schon wie Schnitzel!
Grüße, Godi


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

klar kann man SSD`s in Raid schalten.  

Da fällt mir spontan dieses Video ein ^^ 

YouTube - [Partner Spotlight] Samsung SSD Awesomeness 

XD


----------



## The Killer for Two (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

wtf
das doch mal ein Anfang 

ok ich entschuldige mich für meine unwissenheit


----------



## h_tobi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schöne Bilder hast du da gemacht, die Version 2 gefällt mir sehr gut und das nicht nur wegen dem Hintergrund. 
Gratulation zur Karte,  dein Chef ist wirklich ein prima Kerl, so was ist hier nicht wirklich an de Tagesordnung.


----------



## Shoocky (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sehr schönes projekt besonders gut gefällt mir aber der ramkühler!


----------



## Gnome (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Büro Computer mit ner 5870? Klaaar ...krass ^^ - netter Chef ;D


----------



## The Killer for Two (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich wette die Arbeiten nicht sondern zocken den ganzen Tag


----------



## Stex (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Haste doch noch Glück gehabt mit deiner Karte 

zwei SSDs.. und ich träume schon nur von einer..

aber hast wirklich ne nette Aussicht... erinnert mich irgendwie ans Berneroberland..?

mfg Stex

ps. die Front mit gestealthmoddeten (gibt's dieses Wort schon? Wenn nicht, jetzt schon!) Laufwerken sieht super aus.. *sabber* und am besten noch aus Plexi... steht auch neben mir. Wird klasse ausschauen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Mich würde auch mal interessieren was eine 5870 in einem Arbeitsrechner zu suchen hat? o.O


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Vielleicht arbeiten sie mit vielen anspruchsvollen Grafiken und benötigen daher eine HD5870!

Ist aber schon echt toll so eine Karte mal eben aus dem Büro zu holen


----------



## LOGIC (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

ich würde dort ne billige X800 oder so wieder einbauen und die HD5870 behalten


----------



## affli (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

morgen, 

danke für die vielen kommentare.
bin zu müde um auf jede einzeln einzugehen. entschuldigt. 

zwei punkte.
ich arbeite in einem architekturbüro. die umsätze sind gut..
3d häusschenzeichnen braucht power. wir haben nur gute rechner . 
und nein die ssd's werden nicht im raid laufen. (128/64gb)

ach und stex, landschaftich genau richtig geraten.

update

so heute/gestern wieder einiges geschaft.

ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viel arbeit mir heute das plexigeschnössel noch bereitet hat. 
mit genauem einpassen bohren schleifen anzeichnen lackieren usw. usw.
zusätzlich habe ich noch ein paar optimierungen am gehäuse gemacht, sowie der neue ein und ausgang.

sonst hab ich grad mal knapp begonnen das gehäuse zu verbauen und alles an seinem platz zu testen. 
laut meinem plan müsste dann also morgen lasst mich nachsehen.. mittwoch sein.  

egal von jetzt an kommt hoffentlich der schönste teil..
nach stunden von planung und ausführung alles zusammenbauen.  

ein paar bilder der fertigen produkte zeig ich euch gern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die mongos haben mir zu kleine taster geschickt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich muss schlafen.


----------



## Lower (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schönes Update 

eine Frage hätt ich noch, welches Programm verwendet ihr in eurem Architekturbüro? Falls es ArchiCAD sein sollte, wie ist deine Erfahrung mit der HD5870 bezüglich der Geschwindigkeit.

lg Lower


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

höh?

Wenn ihrs so dickt habt, wieso verwendet ihr dann keine CAD Grakas? Quadro und FireGL? Die Treiber und die Karten sind genau darauf zugeschnitten. Ich glaube nicht das die 5870 dafür gut gemacht ist, immerhin zählt keine DirectX Performance sondern OpenGL soweit ich weiß. 

btw, schön das es weiter geht, tolle Fotos


----------



## h_tobi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schöne Fotos, gefällt mir richtig gut, was du da so baust.


----------



## godtake (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hrhrhr! Schneller bauen Affli!
Tja...wenn ich da an unsere PCs in der Arbeit denke...die bleiben 10sek. stehen wenn ich versuch nur die Emails abzurufen...aber mai.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe kommt jetzt doch wieder der andere AGB zum Einsatz? Ich bin verwirrt...



____

Mini- Anmerkung am Rande: Der Begriff "Mongos" im Gebrauch als Schimpfwort ist vom altertümlichen "Mongoloide" abgeleitet - also die veraltete Bezeichnung für Menschen mit Down Syndrom. Nachdem ich in dem Bereich arbeite, find ich's ned soo supi wenn mans als Schimpfwort gebraucht. Nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## affli (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

nun, wieder ist es sonntag abend geworden, viel zu schnell. 
eigentlich wollt ich doch die finalen bilder zeigen. wie erwartet ist dies aber nicht der fall- 

aber immerhin habe ich unheimlich viel geschafft in der woche.
das beste ist, seit zwei stunden läuft das ding, ist dicht und das sogar mit *beiden* grakas.. nach nun mehr unglaublich viel pech mit den dingern könnt ihr gar nicht glauben wie erleichter ich bin, dass nun endlich nach neun monaten mein ziel erreicht ist. also halt, nein, versteht mich nicht falsch, es gibt noch viel zu tun. die ganze beleuchtung, ein paar einzelne abdeckungen und kabelmanagement ist noch zu machen.

bis zu den finalen bildern dauerts also bestimmt noch eine weile. 

ich hab leider nur bilder vom momentanen status.
zum bau selber gabs mangels zeit leider fast keine bilder, ein paar wenige werd ich aber nachreichen, genau wie anständige fotos mit der spiegelflex. 

ich wünsche ein angenehmen sonntag abend
morgen gehts auch für mich wieder los. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hammergeile Arbeit bisher! Sieht top aus! 

Kannst du den Durchflussmesser noch drehen oder funktioniert der nur so herum? Denn dann könntest du das Anschlusskabel besser verstecken. Oder du lässt ihn so und verlegst das Kabel in einem schönen Bogen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht nicht übel aus. Ich würde mich jetzt man über ein Bild vom ganzen Innenraum freuen. Damit man sich mal alles angucken kann.


----------



## Holdrio (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wow da hat sich ja mächtig viel getan, Wahnsinnskiste! 
Das SSD Häuschen ist natürlich der Oberhit.
Jou mach doch noch paar Bilder von weiter weg wo man das ganze Gehäuse sieht, wirkt sicher gut.

Willst die Lüftergitter hinten nicht abmachen?
Das ist doch was für Mediamarkt-PCs. 
Oder hast du Kinder oder Haustiere hmm, dann besser nicht, machte mich auch mal sehr unbeliebt bei einer Bekannten als die mit ihrer Kleinen zu Besuch war hmpf...
Die steckte in einem unbewachten Moment natürlich gleich den Finger in den für sie wohl unwiderstehlichen leuchtenden Lüfter......uuuups das gab ein Geschrei.


----------



## h_tobi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Richtig gute Bilder wieder, kann es kaum erwarten dein Schätzchen in voller Pracht zu sehen.
Die Federn auf den Schläuchen gefallen mir auch sehr gut, sieht richtig schick aus.

Eine Sache ist mir aber aufgefallen, ich hätte an der Rückwand wo der Schlauch durchs Case geht eine Schottverschraubung eingebaut, des sieht meiner Meinung nach doch besser aus.

Ansonsten wirklich eine Top Arbeit, der HDD- Stand passt da oben perfekt rein.


----------



## Agr9550 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

 total geil !!!! mehr kann man garned dazu sagen


----------



## affli (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

tach zusammen.

danke für die positiven rückmeldungen.

hab ja ganz vergessen ein paar fragen zu beantworten..

@Lower
wir arbeiten hauptsächlich mir vektorworks mit architektur und 3d kern, cinema 3d und nebenbei auf einem rechner mit archicad. 
grundsätzlich (wie könnte es anders sein) bin ich äusserst zufrieden mit der leistung. grösstenteils ist die 5870er aber unterfordert. 
archi cad wird noch mit einer x1800 betrieben. 
daher kann ich dir leider keine genauen angaben machen.

@Fr3@k
da hast du natürlich recht. aber überleg dir mal folgendes.
die quadrokarten wurden ne weile nicht mehr verbessert basieren noch auf dem gt200 chip und kosten das drei bis fünfache einer 5870-  ganz so dick haben wirs dann auch nicht.  ausserdem sind wir gerade mal ein 8 mann betrieb.

@h_tobi
danke für deine netten worte.
betreffend shot. hätte ich sehr gerne so gemacht. leider hat pitspower keine. 
da mich die ganzen anschlüsse ein vermögen gekostet haben, wollt ich schlicht keine anderen anschlüsse verbauen.

@godtake
ich hab doch schon schon so schnell gebaut wie es möglich war. 
na ja aber leider passieren genau hier die fehler.  
nicht ganz der alte agb hab ich verkauft, da es ein vorkriegsmodell war. 
der jetzige ist ein neuer 25er ek multioption res-
mit einem alphacool deckel also ins gesammt 6 ausgänge. 

@shila92
danke dir viel mal. das könnte ich, möchte ich aber nicht. 
der dfls ist so schöner, das kabel wird aber noch unter dem t-halter durch schön verlegt. 

@FortunaGamer
danke sehr. die bilder übers gesammtkunstwerk werden wie gesagt folgen, 
aber erst wenn die kiste aufgeräumt ist.. 

@Holdrio
danke dir auch viel mals. gefällt mir soweit auch sehr gut.
die bilder folgen, versprochen! zu deiner frage, ich weiss nicht so recht. 
hatte die samstags mal weg und irgendwie sah es ohne so luftig aus. 
ich werds aber noch mal anschauen. 

@Agr9550
besten dank.


----------



## Ciddy (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

sehr schöne Bilder und Klasse durchgezogen das Farbkonzept
2 Tipps:
1. als Schlauchdurchführung gibts von Bitspower die Fillports die sind dafür geeignet, so werd ichs jedenfalls machen klick
2. wenn du die Pumpe nochmal ausbauen solltest nimm am besten mal den Deckel ab, dann bekommst den Schrumpfschlauch ins Pumpengehäuse dann is es unmöglich, dass man die Kabel sieht, alternativ die Kabel mit Eding noch Schwarz anmalen dann sieht man da nix


----------



## affli (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

danke ciddy. 
was.. shit, weis du wie lange ich danach gesucht habe. 
gibts die noch irgendwo anders? jochen versendet leider nicht in die schweiz. 

deine idee ist echt gut, hab ich mir damals gar nicht überlegt. 
auf der anderen seite verschliesst (verdeckt) die seitenwand die komplette pumpe, 
daher ist es nicht unbedingt ervorderlich alles zu verstecken.


----------



## Ciddy (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

ich hab jetzt leider noch keinen Shop gefunden
is leider etwas mühsam Shops mit Bitspower Anschlüssen zu finden
der hat leider nur silver und shiny black aber vielleicht bekommen die auch matt black?
is verlinkt auf Caseking da weiß ich das die shiny black am 18.06 wieder da sein sollen vielleicht kommen bis dahin auch die matt black ins Sortiment kannst ja vielelicht dort bzw auch bei Caseking nachfragen ob die geplant haben die ins Sortiment zu nehmen
wenn nicht bin ich mir sicher, dass sich hier im Forum jemand findet der dir die schicken kann


----------



## snapstar123 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@affli also ich finde dein Casemod sehr schön gellungen vorallem sehr gut durchdacht.
Die Farben sind perfekt das passt richtig gut zusammen, werde auch mal ab und zu vorbeischauen aber biss jetzt echt der Hammer , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## sonnyboy (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



affli schrieb:


> danke ciddy.
> was.. shit, weis du wie lange ich danach gesucht habe.
> gibts die noch irgendwo anders? jochen versendet leider nicht in die schweiz.


 
Und wenn Du es bei www.caseking.de probierst? Die sollten auch zu Dir liefern.
PS: Das kleine Plexi-Podest für den DFM finde ich ja mal geil!


----------



## godtake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hm, die schwarzen hat allem Anschein wirklich nur Jochen. 
Aber im Zweifelsfall kann ich dir die besorgen und rüberschicken.
Grüße, GT


----------



## emerica (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

ich fahr eh jeden Tag in die Schweiz ... wenn du willst kann ich dir die dann einfach aus der Schweiz zu schicken 
Oder man trifft sich schnell wie du willst


----------



## Ciddy (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

it-service.be hät die auch, aber schickt leider auch ned in die Schweiz


----------



## affli (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

abend,

danke jungs sehr nett, im moment möchte ich aber die wakü gerade unangetastet lassen. gefällt mir alles soweit sehr gut. 
die shots dürfen also noch etwas warten, komm aber gerne darauf zurück.

mini update

nach einer ganz kurzen pause gehts bei mir auch schon wieder in kleinen schritten vorwärts. ist aber noch immer viel zu tun.
ich will noch ein paar kabel optimieren und mach mir daher noch mehr arbeit als geplant. 
die gekauften flexled's werden auch nur noch für die front- und indirekte mb beleuchtung verwendet. der ganze rest wird mit einzelnen led^s bestückt. 

aber was laber ich da über die zukunft ich zeig euch lieber mal aktuelle bilder.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die nt verkleidung hab ich auch noch mal überdacht.
ursprünglich wollt ich das ding ja ans nt kleben, damit ich aber unabhängig bleibe und alles einzeln demontierbar haben will, hab ich noch etwas zeit investiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bohrungen für die distanzhalter und die geplanten 5 led^s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die idee mit dem pumpenboden gefällt mir besonders gut.. 
die leds wurden von unten eingeklebt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die zweite grakaabdeckung ist auch fertig mit folie überzogen und eingepasst. jetzt ist das trio perfekt- fehlt nur noch die beleuchtung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine abdeckung für die ganzen mb anschlüsse hab ich auch gemacht. 
die soll hinter den lüfter und bis auf die grakaabdeckung. 
leider 5mm zu hoch geraten.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die winkel für die lw abdeckungs befestigung sind auch lackiert. 
leider muss noch ein kleines stück weg, die schraube vom agb muss erreichbar bleiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das 4pin kabel wurde noch optimiert (gekürzt) genau wie das y-kabel für die beiden fanamps. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier noch mein momentaner online-pc. 

gute nacht


----------



## gharbi_sam (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Na das sieht schonmal sehr gut aus, ich freue mich schon auf die Vortsetzung


----------



## h_tobi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sehr schöne Bilder, die NT Abdeckung gefällt mir sehr gut, hast du prima gelöst.


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Den Raum neben dem Netzteil füllst du richtig aus. Das ist abnormal was du alles da reinbaust.


----------



## affli (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

morgen allerseits

@gharbi / tobi / fortuna; ich danke euch. 

ich hatte mir viel detailarbeit vorgenommen für heute, so fing ich auch gleich nach feierabend an.
irgendwann kam dan der tv dazwischen und der zwang mich kurz aufs sofa zu legen und peng war ich zwei stunden weg.

also hab ich nur die hälfte geschaft, nichts desto trotz gibts noch ein paar bilder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das 3mm plexi hat noch die versprochenen 5mm verloren und passt jetzt perfekt. jetzt noch schwarze folie und ein stück klebeband und fertig gezaubert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der winkel für die agb befestigung musste noch 6mm gekürzt werden.
war sehr mühsam den zu de- und montieren, da die schrauben direkt unter dem lw agb liegen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gewinnt kein schönheitspreis aber tut seinen dienst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aquaero 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine lackierung hält erste sahne. es wär halt auch schön wen man bohren würde vor dem lackieren..
wollte das u profil ja zu erst kleben aber die viel löcher von lian-li für die grakahalterung die ich nicht verwende stören mich. 
daher wird jetzt verschraubt wenn sie schon da sind, dann sollen sie auch verwendung finden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so jetzt hängt der agb zu 98% gerade.. aufwändig, aber es hat sich gelohnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht.


----------



## sonnyboy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schick haste es gemacht, affli!


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hast du die aqueroblende aus Plexi selbst gebaut? Ist doch keine originale, oder?

Wie immer super arbeit, jetzt kann ichs kaum erwarten das meine Sachen endlich ankommen


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*


Das sieht zu geil aus ,,
Wirklich Hammer optik


----------



## Tin (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sehr schönes Projekt, wie ich finde.Wenn du fertig bist, wird es magnifique  . Besonders der große AGB gefällt mir gut. Hast du da schwarze Bitspower Stopfen drauf? Könntest du evtl. noch mal ein Bild aus einem anderen Winkel machen? Ich überlege nämlich ob es die silbernen oder die schwarzen werden sollen.


----------



## affli (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@sonnyboy
danke sonny, gefällt mir auch..! 

@nyso
jap, hab ich selber gebaut! (genau wie die blende für agb und lg lw) 
war sehr aufwändig aber die plexioptik und die durchgängige ruhige front entlohnen für alles. 
ist zwar nicht ganz optimal da ich das rauchgraue plexi konstruktionsbedingt 5mm dick nehmen musste und ich so etwas unschön grosse löcher gebohrt habe um überhaupt an die knöpfe zu kommen. 
ob ich die jemals brauche sei dahingestellt aber sicher ist sicher. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss davon mal anständige pics machen..

 danke dir aber, freue mich auch deinen orangen wakü mod in aktion zu sehen!

@-Masterchief-
danke dir auch chief! 

@Tin
ich hoffe ich werd jemals fertig, irgendwie seh ich jeden tag wieder etwas neues welches optimiert werden soll und muss. 
schön aber, gefällts dir auch- 
zu deiner frage, natürlich kann ich das machen, werd ich gleich heute abend erledigen. 
was möchtest du den genau sehen? einfach die oberfläche noch mal etwas besser..? 

bis dahin einen angenehmen tag


----------



## h_tobi (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Richtig gut geworden deine kleinen aber feinen Änderungen, die AQ Blende gefällt mir auch richtig gut,
evtl. sieht es besser aus, wenn du die Löcher noch ein wenig aufsenkst, aber leider ist nicht so viel 
Platz zwischen den Tastern.
Der Blick auf den AGB durch die Front sieht auch Hammer aus, nur weiter so....


----------



## kero81 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

So affli,
hab mir dein Tb jetzt mal komplett durchgelesen. Einfach ein traum dein Case! Richtig gute Arbeit die du bis jetzt geleistet hast. Am besten gefallen mir die Dual Laing´s.

Kurze Frage am Rande; Was hab ich verpasst? 



Timmynator schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich Schienenbruch's Methode schöner anzusehen finde, macht Kero's Variante durchaus Sinn.
> 
> Kurze Frage jedoch: Warum sind zwei AGB im System?


----------



## affli (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hi kero,

wow, da hast du dir aber einiges angetan.. 
danke für dein positives feedback! 

zu deiner frage, da hast du nichts verpasst!
Timmy hat da wohl irgendwas verwechselt..

@h_tobi
danke tobi, das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, 
aber wie du bereits bemerkt hast sind die abstände fast zu gering um noch aufzusenken. 
werd mal schauen, vorläufig werd ich es aber so belassen! 

die front gefällt mir jetzt auch richtig gut,
viel besser als mit dem vorderen kleinen agb der kaum zu sehen war..


----------



## Timmynator (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Oops, da war wohl nyso mit gemeint. Ihr immer mit euren 4-buchstabigen Namen, da muss man ja durcheinander kommen 

Nächstes Mal schreib ich dann nyso, wenn ich kero meine :-p


----------



## Gnome (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schöne Bilder 

Ich seh grade bei dir, affli, dass dein Schlauch von oben indn AGB kommt. Plätschert das zufällig? Weil ich hab das auch vor, weiß nur nicht obs plätschert dann.....danke schonmal


----------



## affli (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hi gnome,

danke dir! zu deiner frage:
zu erst dachte ich o gott, das ist viel zu laut; 
da hatte ich aber vergessen das noch zwei eingänge oben offen waren. 
also ich die verschlossen hatte, hat sich das geräusch fast verflüchtigt.

es kommt auch auf die füllmenge an, je weiter das wasser fällt desto lauter wird es plätschern..  
ganz ehrlich muss ich sagen das es für mich als silent fan eigentlich noch immer zu hörbar ist. 
da ich mich aber schon mit den xigis aus dieser silent szene verabschieden musste, stört es micht nicht.

irgendwo ist es sogar noch beruhigend und in meinem fall sieht es einfach 
von der front her gesehen nur richtig geil aus und das ist mir bei dem mod wichtiger.

lange rede kurzer sinn:
wenn du absolute stille willst ist diese lösung nicht zu empfehlen!


----------



## Tin (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Ich habe mir jetzt den neuen AGB von EK in der "Advanced" Edition geholt. Da kannst du oben seitlich rein und dann über so eine Vorrichtung über ein Röhrchen ins Wasser. Sehr gute Idee finde ich. Wenn du dir die Bedienungsanleitung runterlädst/anschaust, dann siehst du was ich meine.

Ja, wenn du die Anschlüsse einfach nochmal aus anderen Winkeln fotografieren könntest. Möglichst ohne Blitz, dass ich sehe wie die wirken. Die silbernen haben noch so Aktzente gesetzt. Vielleicht mach ich sie einfach rot, fällt mir da ein .... 
Ich wäre dir auf jeden Fall dankbar wenn du sie in einem anderen Winkel (meheren) fotografierst. Danke .


----------



## h_tobi (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wobei ich ein leichtes Plätschern im AGB sogar nicht verkehrt finde, so hat man immer die Gewissheit, das die Pumpe noch läuft.


----------



## Tin (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Aber da muss man die ganze Zeit auf die Toilette .


----------



## h_tobi (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

OK, das könnte dann natürlich passieren, aber es gibt schlimmeres.....


----------



## affli (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@tin
das darf doch nicht wahr sein, seit wann gibts den neuen multi res agb?
das teil wär echt genau perfekt für meine lösung. 
jetzt ist es aber zu spät, hab keine lust schon wieder ein neuen agb zu kaufen. vielleicht später mal. danke aber für deine info-

entschuldige, habs gestern nicht geschafft die foto's zu machen!
bin beim feierabendbier ganz schön lange sitzengeblieben.
der rechner kommt jetzt bei den temperaturen wieder etwas kürzer.

@tobi
mich störts auch nicht wirklich und wie du sagst hat man die sicherheit das soweit alles läuft. 
ich bin froh treibt mich das geräusch auf die toilette, sonst würd ichs glatt vergessen- 

heute abend gehts hoffentlich etwas weiter. 
bei dem tempo bin ich ende jahr noch nicht fertig.


----------



## h_tobi (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich will ja nicht gemein sein, aber wenn du bis Ende des Jahres brauchst, hätte ich nichts dagegen,
um so länger kann ich dein schönes TB lesen.


----------



## Tin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hm, scheint es noch nicht allzulange zu geben. Habe ihn auch erst letztens entdeckt. Aber da ich eh einen größeren AGB haben wollte, und mir das geplätscher doch sehr auf die Nerven ging, ist der jetzt im Case .

Kein Ding mit den Anschlüssen. Das hat Zeit.


----------



## ebola (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Orange und Schwarz sehen sooo gut zusammen aus!!

Sieht die Kühlflüssigkeit eigendlich nur so Grün aus oder ist die ein enig Grün schimmernt??


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



affli schrieb:


> @dax
> was für eine farbe folie ist bei deinem letzten bild auf dem aquaero?
> genau so möcht ich das auch! aber die orange folie ist irgendwo zu gelb..



Damit es im Bilderthread nicht zu OT kommt, beantworte ich Dir mal die Frage in Deinem Tagebuch, das ich übrigens immer noch mitlese! Somit wird es mal wieder, für einen kleinen Kommentar, Zeit! 
Ich habe diese Folie bestellt
LEE Farbfolien Farbfilter für PAR 64 NEU bei eBay.de: PAR-Spots (endet 27.06.10 20:03:48 MESZ)
und doppelt hinter das Displayglas geklebt. Durch das Displayglas wird es noch etwas abgedunkelt, aber kräftig orange wird es, wenn man die Folie mehrfach übereinander legt!


----------



## affli (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

morgen werte besucher

@h_tobi
wir werden sehen, aber schön zu hören das du hier gerne reinguckst. 
so bin ich wohl gezwungen das tb aufrecht zu halten.. 

@Tin
ärgerlich das ich den nicht früher gesehen habe. aber was solls. 
hab dir ein paar bilder der stopfen gemacht, hoffe das passt. 

@ebola
mir gefällt die farbkombi auch sehr gut. sogar noch immer. 
das feser wasser ist in natura knall orange, ein paar seiten zurück gibt es sonst bilder der flüssigkeit im tageslicht. 

@DaxTrose
super dank dir. hab noch etwas orange folie bestellt, muss das mal testen. 
momentan ist es aber noch zu gelb, das darf nicht sein. 

heute hab ich mein grössten noch anstehenden feind gemeistert. 
wie schon ein paar mal erwähnt sleeve ich ja nicht sonderlich gerne,
aber die pcie kabel mussten noch mal komplett überarbeitet werden.
hatte ganze 4 stunden an den dingern und perfekt sind sie leider nicht geworden. egal es ist geschaft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4 einzelne 6pin kabel..  
da mein nt so viele stecker bietet nutze ich sie auch. 
ich erhoffe mir eine etwas schönere optik im bereich der anschlüsse..
bin mir aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig, ob ich mir nicht doch ein eigentor geschossen habe und so nur noch mehr kabel wirrwar habe.. 
noch mal sleeven werd ich die dinger aber nicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich aber sleevbilder öde finde, zeig ich euch noch ein paar bilder von meinem lw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leiste entfernt, unebenheiten abgeschliffen und lackiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch den offnungstaster musst ich zunftig abschleifen, 
da das plexi sonst stetigen kontakt hätte. 
so kann ich jetzt mit einem leichten druck auf den rechten unteren eck das lw öffnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ganze wird mit zwei ganz feinen streifen klebeband befestigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, und nun noch ein paar bilder für tin oder auch impressionen wenn ihr so wollt.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schön gesleevt, sieht doch prima aus, die neue LW- Blende ist dir auch sehr gut gelungen. 

Und nein, wir zwingen dich doch nicht......  Wenn, dann nur ein bisschen.


----------



## sonnyboy (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Die LW-Blende haste fein hinbekommen!


----------



## reisball (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schöne Arbeit, immer weiter so.


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Der Sleeve ist wirklich hammer geworden denn hast du perfekt hinbekommen. Mach weiter so. Jetzt kannst du langsam zusammen bauen.


----------



## Tin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Vielen Dank für die Bilder . Schön die Laufwerksblende mal aus Acrylglas. (Ist doch Acryl oder?)


----------



## Gnome (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@ affli: Voll übersehen, bezüglich des plätschern - Danke erstmal für die Antwort . Ich hab meine Laing bei 60%, da "schießt" das Wasser ja nicht so derbe rein wie bei 100% . Das is bestimmt auch schonmal ein "Anfang", das plätschern gering zu halten. Ich werds einfach mal machen und wenns plätschert kommt mehr Wasser rein


----------



## affli (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

grüsst euch,

@h_tobi
es könnte schlimmer sein, da hast du recht.
das ist auch ok, ohne das tb hät ich ohne hin noch viel länger. 

@sonnyboy / reisball
danke euch!

@FortunaGamer
dank dir, aber perfekt find ich doch was anderes..
ich bin schon wieder am auseinanderbauen, aber was solls. 

@Tin
gerne getan! jap ist acryl, in der farbe rauchgrau.
genau so wird auch mein sichtfenster ausgekleidet! 

@Gnome
immer gerne. genau, ich hab natürlich nur unter vollen 12v dualpower getestet. von da her wird das plätschern noch mal zünftig dezimiert bei gedrosselten laings.. 
ausserdem werd ich es so in der art wie sonnyboy machen, noch ein rohr oben in den einlass des agbs einschrauben. 

hab heute abend mal angefangen die ersten kabel "schön" zu verlegen.
schnell hab ich festgestellt was ich in meiner ferienwoche ganz vergessen habe.. 
zwei ausschnitte in der mbtray befestigung um die kabel überhaubt bündig mit der rückwand hinter dem mb zu verlegen. 

da ich aber absolut keine lust hatte wieder alles zu demontieren, habe ich variante 2 gewählt! 
der ganze aufwand, um möglichst keinen metallstaub in die hardware zu befördern.jetzt kann ich noch lachen.. lärm kann ich aber leider erst morgen machen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem hab ich heute beschlossen; 
die bitspower shots /fillport* müssen* her! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum abschluss noch zwei bilder von meinem multiswitch lt.
(wurde glaub ich noch gar nie richtig gezeigt.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebiirth (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

dein case ist so genial!
genau so wie du immer schöne arbeit leistes 
Aber warum hast du das schöne alu vom lian li gepulvert ? von inen iset egal!


----------



## h_tobi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schöne Bilder, freue mich, das du doch Fillports verbauen willst, sieht bestimmt besser aus. 



Um einen Doppelpost zu vermeiden gibt´s nen Edit.

Edit: *Gratulation zur Main,*


du hast es dir wirklich wieder verdient.


----------



## nyso (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Glückwunsch zur Main, wieder einmal
Hast es dir mit deinem Projekt auch echt verdient


----------



## shila92 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Glückwunsch! 
Eine echt geile Arbeit bisher! 
Weiter so!


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Auch meinen Glückwunsch zur Main, dein Projekt ist klasse und du machst alles richtig gut. Naja denn Sleeve hättest du nicht wieder auseinanderreißen sollen.


----------



## rebiirth (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

gratz zu main!!!


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

sehr nice 
die case farbe gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## sonnyboy (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hey affli - Gratulation zur Main!! Sieht wieder hammermäßig aus!


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Gratz zur Main  , du hast es dir verdient !


----------



## reisball (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Auch von mir Gratulation!


----------



## affli (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hallo liebe besucher

danke für die vielen gratulationen. 
es freut mich sehr zu sehen das meine arbeit gefällt!

danke euch und pcgh für die einen weiteren main eintrag! 



das wochenende hats bei uns fast nur geregnet und ich hatte 
unerwartet viel zeit am projekt weiterzuarbeiten. 

bin soweit gut vorwärts gekommen und hab vorhin mal kurz wieder
einen funktionstest gemacht. läuft soweit alles super! 

ich sehe das mitlerwielen schon gar nicht mehr als selbstverständlich! 

so, ich lass einfach bilder sprechen, was anderes interessiert euch ja sowiso nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als erstes hab ich samstag die ausschnitte für das kabelmanagement gemacht. na ja sowiet wie es ging.
nach 3 trennscheiben hatte ich keine mehr und musste aufhören. 
das waren 3 alubleche übereinander, ziemlich hartnäckig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die kabel von der pumpe sowie der fanamps wurden komplett überarbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die crossfirebrücke passt farblich perfekt, an der werd ich wohl nichts mehr machen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die blende fürs mainboard wurde soweit auch fertiggestellt. 
irgendwo hab ich wohl ziemlich schief gesägt.. 

die orange slotblende find ich cool, die wird wohl bleiben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann hab ich mal angefangen die kabel anständig zu verlegen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die ersten beleuchtungen wurden fertiggestellt und getestet. 
sorry die fotoqualität läst zu wünschen übrig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die zwischenboden- und pumpenbeleuchtung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der fertige fronagb! sieht in natura unglaublich geil aus. 
der aufwand fürs rauchgraueplexi hat sich auch hier gelohnt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim aquaero hab ich noch ne zweite orange folie eingesetzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier der stand vor 10 minuten.. 

gute nacht und einen angenehmen wochenanfang!


----------



## reisball (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Einfach nur der Hammer. Passt alles perfekt zusammen.


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schoenes Update, sieht wirklich sehr geil aus


----------



## h_tobi (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Einfach nur schön was du da zauberst, angenehmer kann die Woche nicht anfangen.


----------



## sonnyboy (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Leck mich fett-da haste aber Dein Farbkonzept schön geil durchgezogen!


----------



## rebiirth (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schön, mir gefällt dein Case sehr gut obwohl es mind. 2-3grösser ist als mein a05nb...
Organge gefällt mir immer besser, wenn ich in dein project sehe normaler weisse steh ich nicht so auf organge...

grüße


----------



## godtake (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Meine Gratulation zur Main!
Wie immer schicke Arbeit von Dir!


----------



## Schelmiii (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Super Projekt, habe dein Tagebuch jetzt seit dem es in der Main war Stück für Stück durchgelesen. Echt top. Weiter so


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

echt nice ... einfach gut abgestimmt, bin gespannt wie es fertig aussieht


----------



## affli (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

abend liebe modder

danke für die positiven rückmeldungen!

hab heute abend kurz mal noch etwas mit den leds gespielt. 
hauptsächlich für die midplate und dem agb.
bisschen löten, crimpen und sleeven - und peng, 3 stunden sind rum! 

zwei bilder von der geleisteten arbeit, wenn auch schlechte, kann ich euch zeigen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebiirth (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht super aus, was für Plexi benutzt du eigentlich ?


----------



## godtake (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das sieht von vorne in der Nacht irgendwie nach Transformers aus =D


----------



## affli (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



godtake schrieb:


> Transformers



genau das hab ich mir vorhin bei betrachten des bildes auch gedacht..


----------



## sonnyboy (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wie geil ist die beleuchtete Front im Dunkeln denn?! Ich finde, das sieht hammermäßig aus!


----------



## affli (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@GodFatherDie
dank dir! das ist ganz gewöhnliches gs plexi tranzparent. 
da ich grundsätzlich nur die kanten beleuchte, 
macht es auch auch keinen sinn teureres plexi zu kaufen. 

ansonsten setze ich noch auf schwarzes und rauchgraues in zwei verschiedenen tönungen. 

@sonny
auch einen dank an dich. in natura sieht es wie immer noch viel besser aus.
was um himmelswillen machst du um 6 ühr morgens am rechner..?


----------



## sonnyboy (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Da sitz ich schon seit ner halben Stunde auf Arbeit...


----------



## h_tobi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Einfach traumhaft, was du da baust. Die Bilder sehen richtig gut aus.


----------



## affli (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

danke tobi, das motiviert.
da hätt ich glatt mal ne frage an dich.. 

wohl logisch und ziemlich simpel trotzdem möcht ich ganz sicher gehen. 
ich möchte 7 led's parallel verbinden und an einen 12v drei pin stecken. 
diese led's nehmen jeweils 1.7v auf und arbeiten mit 0.02 ampere. 

also 12 - (7 x 1.7) / 0.02 = rechnerisch würd es einen 5 ohm widerstand gebrauchen. 
die leds kann ich in dem fall ganz einfach ohne vorwiderstand an die 12v stecken oder? 

mit der logischen folgerung das wenn ein led kaputt ist alle sieben nicht mehr funktionieren.
ist das soweit alles richtig?


----------



## sonnyboy (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Also ich glaub, irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, daß man LEDs nie ohne Vorwiderstand betreiben soll, weil die Lebensdauer drastisch sinken würde.


----------



## affli (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

das hab ich eben auch so im hinterkopf. deshalb wollt ich noch mal nachfragen. 
demfall wär es wohl am besten den kleinst möglichen widerstand einzulöten!?


----------



## nyso (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Kannst du nich einfach die 7 LEDs ohne Widerstand in Reihe schalten? Die ergeben doch zusammen 11,9V, passt doch also.
Kann mich natürlich auch irren, aber ich glaube das geht so


----------



## Gnome (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Fette Beleuchtung, Affli . Orange is hammer


----------



## sonnyboy (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@ affli: Würde ich in dem Fall auch so machen. 
@ nyso: Gerade das soll man angeblich nicht machen - auch wenn das mit der Spannung halbwegs hinhauen würde.


----------



## h_tobi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

In Reihe geschaltet würde es gehen, wie nyso beschrieben hat.
Parallel musst du aber anders rechnen: R=U/I

Ich habe mal einen Rechner für so was in den Anhang gepackt
auf dem zweiten Karteireiter *Vorwiderstand* trägst du die Werte ein
und bekommst den richtigen Widerstand in Ohm bei einer Parallelschaltung angezeigt.

UV = 12V Betriebsspannung
UD = 1,7V LED Spannung
ID = 20mA LED Stromaufnahme

~470Ohm, wobei ich eher einen etwas größeren Widerstand nehmen würde, falls vorhanden.

Du kannst auch die 5V vom Molex Stecker nutzen, dann hast du kleinere Widerstände und 
entsprechend weniger Wärme, da die Widerstände im Prinzip den Strom, der zu viel ist
in Wärme abführen, also "aufbrauchen".

Bei 5V wären es z.B. nur noch 150Ohm.

Bei Fragen nur her damit.


----------



## Donpollo (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hi

ich schon länger am mitlesen und es gefällt mir sehr gut was du da gemacht hast 

hier LED-Store.ch, Widerstands Rechner, Vorwiderstand Berechner, Ohm, LED, Rechner
habe ich noch einen Rechner gefunden von einer LED Seite.

Den Rechner von h_tobi habe ich nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## affli (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

danke jungs für eure hilfe!
zum glück bin ich nicht in der elektronikbranche tätig..

@nyso 
genau das wollt ich so machen...
sollt mich wohl nur noch mal belernen lasse was parallel und was reihen schaltungen sind.. hmm. sorry. 

@gnome
dank dir! wart nur da wird noch etliches mehr leuchten.
muss nur aufpassen das es nicht zu viel wird..

@h_tobi
dank dir.. 
Ich möchte in diesem fall in reihe schalten, da es sehr viel einfacher und schöner möglich ist (hab ein platzproblem).
wenn ich jetzt in reihe schalte brauche ich in dem fall echt keinen vorwiderstand? 
das kleineste wär ein 82ohm widerstand den ich verbauen könnte und da hätte. 

ich habe mir grundsätzlich für die beleuchtungen die möglichkeit geschafen auf 5 / 7 oder 12volt anzusteuern, 
das war wirklich eine gute entscheidung. 
so hab ich grundsätzlich viel mehr möglichkeiten auch was die widerstände anbelangt. 
am besten wär natürlich eine led konstanstromquelle, 
bis anhin hat es mich aber noch nicht motiviert so ein teil zu bauen.. 

@Donpollo
danke dir! 
dein led rechner sieht mir irgendwo wirklich übersichtlicher aus. 

bis jetzt hat es aber mein kopfrechner auch getan, 
sollt ja eigentlich auch nicht so kompliziert sein.. 

ich entschuldige mich noch mal für die verwirrung von parallel und reihe..


----------



## h_tobi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Dann viel Spaß beim Löten, aber wie gesagt, ist eine Reihenschaltung nicht so optimal, stirbt eine 
LED, ist die ganze Beleuchtung weg, dann musst du erst mal raus finden, welche LED defekt ist, 
manchmal ist das nicht so einfach zu sehen. Von der Verkabelung her ist eine Reihenschaltung aber 
einfacher umzusetzen.


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

mann affli du hast in mir den tiefen Wunsch nach einem Lian Li geweckt

Schöne Projekt,schöner Tower,schöne HW

Mach weiter so


----------



## sonnyboy (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Mußt Dich dafür doch nicht entschuldigen! 
Wie Tobi schon sagt, beides hat Vor- und Nachteile. Aber eigentlich warte ich auf Bildorz, wies weitergeht.


----------



## fuSi0n (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Einfach eine unglaublich schicke Farbkombination. Das weckt das Bedürfnis sich auch ein paar Dosen zu bestellen und alles umzupinseln.

Wie lange hast du da netto ca. für gebraucht?


----------



## red103 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Genial!!!!


----------



## maGic (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

 Respekt, so schönes Farbe .

ich habe gestern und heute TB gelesen, gute Arbeit

das Sachen mit 5870er graust mir


----------



## affli (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@ h_tobi
jap, das ist mir alles klar. in dem fall geh ich aber das risiko ein, 
erstens sind die gut zugänglich, schnell ausgewechselt und ausserdem hab ich orange led's für ein paar jahre.. 

@Scheolin
besten dank scheolin für dein lob!
dann haben wir ja bald ein weiteres lian-li projekt am start..?! 

@sonnyboy
muss dich leider entäuschen, 
hatte die letzten tage haufenweise anderes zu tun.
heute hat noch papa geburtstag, da wirts auch nichts.
mal schauen ob ich samstag/sonntag mal etwas weiter komme.

@fuSi0n
danke dir. lackieren macht immer spass vorallem wenn man das resultat sieht.
das orange wurd komplett von einem autolackierer lackiert. 
wobei zu sagen ist, das ich grösstenteils immer dabei war und sogar selber in der lackierkabine hand anlegen durfte.
schwarz matt hab ich viel selber gemacht, genau wie das ganze mühselige schleifen grundieren, spachteln und primeren. 
die stunden kann und will ich nicht zählen, wenn du alles wirklich sauber lackieren willst sitzt du sehr, sehr lange dran. natürlich mit warten, warten zwischen dem einzelnen lackiervorgängen.

@red103
besten dank dir!

@maGic
danke auch dir! jap, an die geschichten mit den ganzen 5870er 
will ich gar nicht mehr zurück denken!


----------



## affli (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

*update*

nach anfänglich ein klein wenig probleme mein bier von freitag abend zu verdauen, hab ich abends doch noch ein paar stunden weiter gemacht.
eigentlich auch darum weil ich mich entlossen habe das ausgehen heute zu unterlassen.. 

so hab ich am kapitel beleuchtung, sleeven und kabelverlegen weitergemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die beleuchtungsleiste für die obere midplate weitgehend fertiggestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7 leds simpel in reihe und mit 85 ohm widerstand verlötet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die nt abdeckung ist soweit auch fertiggestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die midplate musste noch mal raus, um 3mm gekürzt werden, damit die led verkablung genügend platz hat. (was leider vorher nicht der fall war)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch mal neue leds um platzsparender zu verlöten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die ganzen led's sind mit sekundenkleber verleimt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier was zwischendurch; ich teste mal das orangewasser von aq. 
den das feser schimmert leicht grünlich. das soll oranger sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein wenig lackiert wurde auch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein kleber regement. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



simsa la bim und fertisch.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebiirth (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Gefällt mir sehr gut was du da gemacht hast mit den leds...
Warum haste das Bier nicht so gut verdaut ? Da Deutschland verloren hat ?


----------



## affli (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hab mich noch ein wenig an der schneidkunst geübt. (schriftzüge wirds wohl eher nicht geben) 
-update auf der vorderer seite beachten-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@GodFatherDie
danke. nicht unbedingt, ich werd wohl langsam alt-


----------



## h_tobi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wow, die Blenden sehen richtig gut aus, deine Muster gefallen mir richtig gut.


----------



## sonnyboy (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Klasse Arbeit, affli!


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schöne neue Sachen die du da gebaut hast. Sehen wieder richtig gut aus. Ich freue mich jetzt schon wenn alles schön leuchtet


----------



## Fabo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Geiles Teil! Nur leider werd ich mir sowas nie leisten können^^


----------



## Ciddy (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

ich bin sehr gespannt wies beleuchtet ausschaut, so isses ja schonmal HAMMER!!

mit welcher Folie arbeitest du da eignetlich?


----------



## affli (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@h_tobi / sonnyboy / FortunaGamer
ich danke euch, gefällt mir soweit auch- 

@Fabo
danke! sag aber niemals nie! 

@Ciddy
danke auch dir- 
wie die folie ganz genau heisst muss ich heute mal nachschauen. 
hab sie aber meinem Papa in der Autogarage gestohlen- 
grundsätzlich eine sehr hochwertige folie für Autobeschriftungen.

@all
mit der beleuchtung der beiden midplate's bin ich gar nicht zufrieden,
da muss ich noch mal über die bücher.. 
hat mir leider gester nicht gereicht für bilder, heute abend gibts aber nachschub. 
ausserdem ist mein multiswitch lt gestorben,
hab wohl in der hitze des gefechts was falsch angeschlossen. 
jetzt hab ich gerade ein kleines anschlussproblem für die ganzen beleuchtungen. na ja, auch das wird irgendwann. 

einen angenehmen montag und bis spätestens heute abend.


----------



## affli (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

super.. jetzt hab ich es tatsächlich geschaft die bilder vom sonntag zu löschen..
hab soeben noch ein paar gemacht, leider fast alles unbrauchbar. 

bald gibt aber neue bilder. 
draussen, bei schönem wetter, vom gesamten kunstwerk. versprochen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hammer das hast du schon mal richtig gut hin bekommen, die Bilder sind jetzt nicht was ware. Aber es reicht erstmal. Wetter wird jetzt auch wieder besser, dann kannst du die Bilder draußen machen und ich kann meine Fahrradreifen wechseln und wieder richtig fahren gehen.


----------



## Acid (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

wow nettes farbspiel  blenden hast du super sauber gearbeitet gefällt mir


----------



## reisball (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Verdammt schöner Mod. Orange/schwarz ist halt ne Hammer-Combo.


----------



## nyso (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

affli, bald gibt es neue orange Lüfter^^
Die sollen sehr leise sein, und hübsch sind sie offenbar auch. Ich werde meine Xigmateks alle verkaufen und bei denen zuschlagen.

Hier der Link:
140mm Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aerocool Shark Fan Black Evil Edition - Transparent Black - Orange LED (140x140x25mm) Aerocool Shark Fan Black Evil Edition - Transparent Black - Orange LED (140x140x25mm) 79076

120mm Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aerocool Shark Fan Black Evil Edition - Transparent Black Orange LED (120x120x25mm) Aerocool Shark Fan Black Evil Edition - Transparent Black Orange LED (120x120x25mm) 78292


----------



## sonnyboy (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Nuja nyso, hübsch liegt Gott sei Dank immer im Auge des Betrachters.  Aber Aerocool war immer "führend", was Lagergeräusche betrifft. Ich wäre bei diesen Lüffis vorsichtig.

@ affli: Fette Beleuchtung! Aber ich warte wie alle anderen auch auf neue und geile Fotos!


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Der Mod ist sehr ansehnlich, und ich find so Leute die auf die farbgebung und kleine Details achten eh voll cool. 

Ich wünschte ich hätts auch drauf so zu modden, aber dafür bin ich handwerklich einfach zu unbegabt. 

Viel Glück noch weiterhin mit dem Mod und allgemein dem ganzen System, lass uns up-to-date bleiben


----------



## h_tobi (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sehr schöne Bilder, vor allem die Beleuchtung ist dir sehr gut gelungen. 
Da ist es fast zu schade die Seitenwand anzubauen.


----------



## affli (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hi jungs,

es gibt leider nicht sonderlich viel neues zu berichten. 
ich hab das orange ding jetzt fast ne woche im betrieb.
modtechnisch hab ich nichts mehr gemacht. bin hauptsächlich die ganzen
marks, temps, funktionen, treiber und bla bla bla am testen. 
so wirds wohl auch nächste woche bleiben, will einfach mal meine hardware brauchen und stoltz darauf sein,
*das nun endlich doch alles läuft und gefällt*. 

da leider mein kumpel der mir die spiegelreflex zur verfügunstgellt in den urlaub abgehauen ist und die natürlich selbst verwendet,
konnt ich leider die versprochenen foto^s noch immer nicht machen. 

nichts desto trotz hab ich mit meiner digi noch ein paar pics geknipst, 
den ich finde ihr sollt endlich mal das +/- fertige cabelmanagement sehen.. 

bitte erwartet nich zu viel von den fsrben wie auch qualität.
es wir noch bessere foto's geben. noch immer verprochen. 

so,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiss der ganze staub ist nicht das wahre..
trotzdem gefällt es mir sehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und voila das ganze in gross- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls sich jemand fragt warum da oben dder knickschutz fehlt; ich habs schlicht vergessen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die beleuchtung der oberen midplate fehlt noch. psddt sber schon wunderbar wie ich finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch de l-winkel für die verblendung der uv röhre war ne super idee. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

GEIL GEIL GEIL GEIL GEIL
Will haben

Sieht so geil aus.
Da passt echt alles zusammen.
Falls ich noch kein ABO habe, dann hab ich es jetzt


----------



## affli (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

bevor ichs vergesse; danke übrigens für die kommentare von den vorderen posts. 

@nyso
danke für die info's, ich werd aber noch dieses jahr alle xigis verkaufen 
und höchstwahrscheinlich auf die bequet wechseln. 
richtig, schwarz und keine beleuchtung. das ist sicher. 

@toxi
danke viel mal für die blumen. 
aber glaub mir, auch du bekommst mit "etwas" kohle,
etwas wekzeug, genügend wille, planung und zeit so was hin!

ach ja und noch was..
so ein gehäuse muss ja auffallen und kann nicht unter den schreibtisch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## affli (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

danke auch dir Ossus

sorry wollt doch editieren..


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wow, ist jetzt mal so richtig geil geworden. Jetzt kann man entlich richtig sehen wie toll du das beleuchtet hast. Die Verschlauchung und Verkabelung ist auch perfekt.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Einfach nur traumhaft, was du da gebaut hast.
Dein Mod gefällt mir richtig gut, vor allem die ganzen Beleuchtungsdetails sind der Hammer. 

Etwas ist mir aber doch noch aufgefallen: Du solltest an der Aquaeroblende auch Inbusschrauben 
nehmen, dann sieht die Front einheitlicher aus.


----------



## Schrauberopi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Dem schließe ich mich glatt an. Sieht richtig klasse aus!

Ziehe den Hut vor Deiner Arbeit.


----------



## shila92 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht einfach nur top aus, das Monster!


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wann manchst die Bilder von deinem PC, draußen? Die sehen noch bestimmt noch viel besser aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht super aus - jetzt nur noch die restlichen Schränke am Schreibtisch farblich anpassen.....


----------



## affli (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

danke jungs für die positiven rückmeldungen! 

@FortunaGamer
die foto's draussen müssen noch etwas warten, 
in rund zwei wochen ist die cam erst wieder bei mir. 

@h_tobi
die beleuchtugn ist noch nicht final, 
aber mir gefällts soweit auch schon ganz gut. 
jetzt müssen aber noch ein paar weisse led's her um die kühler 
etwas besser zur geltung zu bringen. 

jap, die schrauben ders aquaero's möcht ich auch noch gerne wechseln-
bis jetzt leider noch keine passenden imbus schrauben gefunden. 

@Schienenbruch
genau.. 
ich werd heute abend mal abdecken und grossflächig lackieren. 

@all
hab mir mal einen usb hub bei dem käsekönig bestellt, 
hab natürlich zu wenig anschlüsse intern. 

ausserdem ist der multiswitch auf dem weg zu aq um den zu reparieren. 

allen einen angenehmen montag und bis bald


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hast echt toll hinbekommen


----------



## sonnyboy (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das hast Du richtig gut hinbekommen, affli! Ein richtig geiler orangener Mod mit super Detaillösungen!


----------



## godtake (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hab ich da ungesleevte Kabel hinten beim Netzteil gesehen ?  
So geht das aber nit! Ernst bei Seite: Ein Hammermachwerk hast Du da geschaffen! Und es wird immer besser...und besser...und besser...

@Aquaero- Front: Nils hat die passenden Inbusschrauben. Sogar in schwarz (natürlich ^^)...


----------



## affli (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@DarkMessjah29 & sonny
ich danke euch zwei.. 

@godtake
hi godi, du hast aber richtig gut beobachtet, 
es gibt noch ganze zwei ungelseevte kabel. ich weiss schlimm. 

die imbus schrauben von nils passen leider nicht, sind deutlich zu kurz.
da schon nur das plexi 5mm dicke hat. 

@all
so, erste benchmarks und optimierungen sind getan.
jetzt wird erst mal übertaktet, mal schauen was so alles geht. 

cpu macht mir noch etwas sorgen, hab etwas hohe temps. 
crysis oder gta4 mit smarten 3.2ghz @ 1.25V machen core 0 & 1 
schon deutlich über 60° ausser mein cortemp hat ein falschen tjmax. wert.
den speedfan spuckt ganz andere temps aus. -> max 50°. 

hat irgend einer eine erklärung dafür? 

dafür laufen die roadeons absolut hammer. -> max 53° !! 
temps differieren von der ersten zur zweiten karte um max. 3-5° ich denke das ist ok-
da ist also noch einiges an oc drin. 

so, dann hab ich noch eine frage an euch-
hab ja vor demnächst die ganzen xigi's lufi's auzuwechseln.

gegen* silent* fan's! 
welche würdet ihr mir optisch zu meinem projekt vorschlagen?!

-keine led's mehr
-dürfen schwarz oder orange sein
-sehr leise
-14cm 

ich tendiere auf die bequet's mit normalem rahmen.. 
aber was meint die modding gemeinde dazu?


----------



## h_tobi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi affli,
ich habe die NB in 140mm und bin sehr zufrieden damit, ich würde dir
diese hier empfehlen, wenn du die regelst, sind sie nicht zu hören und du hast dennoch Luft nach oben.


----------



## godtake (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hey Affli, 

@Schrauben: So weit hab ich Dull wieder nicht gedacht...Mist.
@Lüfter: h_tobi hat wie immer recht: Die NBs sind absolut lecker. Auf 1200 (ungeregelt) hat man zwar ein doch hörbares Luftrauschen - aber dafür hat Mann ja ein Aquaero. Runtergeregelt auf 600 laufen die eigentlich immer noch problemlos an und sind unhörbar. Würde ich auf jeden Fall den beQuiets vorziehen - und die NBs sind jeden (teuren) Cent wert - allein das Zubehör ist einfach schon zum niederknien.
@CPU-Temp: Meistens liegts daran, dass der Kühler ungleich festgezogen ist - passiert schneller als ich dachte ^^ - und dann nicht sauber aufliegt.  
Ansonsten - weit hergeholte Idee - dein Kühler braucht eine hohe Durchflussgeschwindigkeit um genug Wärme abführen zu können. Das wär dann auf jeden Fall doof. 

Grüßle, Godi


----------



## STER187 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hmpf
bez. Lüffis etc. hat Godi recht.

bez. OC: ja wenn die einzelnen Cores so unterschiedliche Temps haben (wir reden von 4-5°) dann liegts meist am Zug des Kühlers.. einfach mal testen..

wegen zu hohen Temps: nehmen wir mal an, dass du keinen Hitzkopf bekommen hast (was aber durchaus sehr wahrscheinlich sein kann) 
dann überprüfe ob sich das Wasser bei alleiniger CPU Auslastung erwärmt (stell die Lüffis aus oder ganz nieder) 
wenn der Kühler guten Kontakt hat erwärmt es sich recht gut, wenn nicht liegt der Kühler nicht gut auf..

des weiteren wären weitere Infos der Bioseinstellungen recht gut.. eine zu hohe Vtt kann auch zu solchen Temps führen..etc.

mfg
STER187


----------



## wrap-king (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hi,

die lüfter sind super hab selbst leider nur einen der rest wird bestellt wenn ich mal wieder flüssig bin 
lg


----------



## Tin (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Vielleicht liegen die hohen Temperaturen auch daran, dass die CPU erst nach Chipset- und RAM-Kühler kommt.


----------



## affli (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

danke jungs! auf euch ist verlass. 

interessant, dann werd ich sobald wieder etwas geld in der kasse ist mal *9x* NB PK2 bestellen. 
wird zwar ein zünftig grosser aufwand werden die alle einzubauen und zu sleeven (nt allen vor an) aber das muss sein. 
das lagergeräusch der xigis geht mir schon jetzt tierisch auf den sack. 
ganz zu schweigen vom lärm den die bereits ab 7v produzieren. 

was ist den mit dem *pk1* modell? ist der zu schwach oder?
ich will nur nicht so viel geld ausgeben, mir wieder viel arbeit machen und dann sind die dinger immer noch zu laut.. 
deshalb frag ich lieber noch mal nach. den ich hatte noch nie NB lufi's.. 

zum oc:
das ist durchaus möglich das ich den GTZ nicht ganz korrekt angezogen habe. 
nach 100 mal montieren und demontieren ist mir die lust schluss endlich vegangen alles noch mal genau zu kontrollieren. 

es kann auch am durchfluss liegen, da hat godi recht. 
da meine laing's momentan nur auf dem minimum laufen. 

ich muss das noch mal durchgängig testen und probieren zu optimieren.

ach und ster, ich werd auf alle fälle noch benchmark's bioseinstellungen usw. posten. ist aber noch grad etwas zu früh dafür. 

3dmark 06 sagte gestern abend "nur"  24k punkte an. 
da muss deutlich mehr drin liegen. 

so long und danke noch mal für die ganzen hilfen.


----------



## godtake (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Nu ja, 
klaro, du kannst auch die PK-1 nehmen - und wenns dir vor allem um die Lautstärke geht, ist das mit Sicherheit die geschicktere wahl. Die PK-2 haben auf Grund der höheren Drehzahl auf 12V halt noch ein bisschen Luft nach oben - werden bei voller Drehzahl aber definitiv auch hörbar!


----------



## affli (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

meinst du die pk1 können überhaupt noch weiter nach unten gedrosselt werden als die 2er?
den sonst hab ich vorallem für die radis lieber noch etwas luft nach oben. 

bei den pk1 wird wohl eher von 5-12v kaum ein unterscheid zu merken sein..

tante edit:
fürs nt wären die pk1 wohl eh zu schwach oder was meinen die profis?


----------



## burnout150 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

klasse Arbeit


----------



## godtake (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Im Ernst: Du kannst die 2er auf jeden Fall irgendwo um die 800/900 laufen lassen (und zumindest ich hör da nichts mehr  ). Je nach Serienstreuung vielleicht sogar tiefer, wobei du halt immer über die Anlaufspannung kommen musst - und da musste bei den 1ern auch drüber. Sicher sind mit Sicherheit die 2er und dann so einstellen dass es dir zusagt.

So long, da Godi

Fürs Netzteil würd ich auf jeden Fall die schnelleren nehmen - das steuert sich dann ja sowieso automatisch aus.


----------



## nyso (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Also ich hab den 120er Xigmatek im NT bei 5V laufen, und trotzdem bleibt es schön kühl.
Aber das 625W Modell ist eh ein Traum, beim 525W sagen viele, dass es sehr heiß wird.

Es liegt also am Nt, welchen Lüfter du reinmachen musst. Lass mal Furmark und CoreDamage gleichzeitig laufen, und gucke ob das NT warm wird. Wenn es trotz höchster Auslastung kühl bleibt, kannst du da denke ich den PK-1 nehmen.


----------



## wrap-king (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

ich hab den pk-1 der is schon recht früh fast unhörbar. also werd auch ich mir die PK-2 kaufen weil man luft nach oben hat. gut für benchmarks etc. um mal die grenzen auszureizen 
lg


----------



## affli (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

big bilderupdate: 

abend werte besucher meines worklog's

es ist soweit, 
nun endlich hab ich mal wieder eine anständige kamera in den händen und kann euch die versprochenen bilder liefern.

ein paar wichtige sachen aber vor ab- 

dies sind nicht die finalen bilder! es werden noch etliche details verbessert! momentan hab ich aber gerade wenig lust dazu. 
ich denke ab september werd ich noch mal auseinanderbauen und erweitern. in der zwischenzeit werd ich wohl eher spärlich updates liefern. 

etwas ungemein wichtiges ist aber passiert. 
ich habs endlich geschaft das plexi für die seitenwand zu bestellen.
das schön dunkle rauchgraue plexi wird aber von spezialisten gefertigt. 
dies weil ich schlicht keine lust habe das inlay plexi selber zu fertigen..
da martma leider nicht in die ch versenden will, lasse ich das halt bei uns schweizern selber anfertigen.. 

ansonsten lass ich jetzt einfach mal bilder sprechen..
macht euch schon mal einen sabberlappen bereit.. 
es werden noch die bilder im querformat folgen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*fortsetzung folgt.. *


----------



## shila92 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich kann mich gar nicht satt sehen an dieser Farbkombi!  Sieht einfach nur verdammt geil aus!


----------



## reisball (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Da kann ich mich shila nur anschließen, tolle Arbeit, tolles Projekt!


----------



## affli (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

übrigens möchte ich an dieser stelle einmal ein *fettes* dankeschön an den shop überhaupt in der schweizer wakü szene ausprechen!!!!

Jeder ch/ler der diese drei jungs und den shop nicht kennt verpasst gewaltig was! 

http://www.pc4all.ch

danke simon für deine hilfen und stets schnellen lieferungen für mein projekt welches doch schon beachtliche 10 monate in bearbeitung ist! 

und weiter gehts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@shila & reisball
danke euch! 

*fortsetzung folgt..*


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Super Bilder - Sehr schöner Mod.

Die Farbkombi hat wirklich einen herrlichen Kontrast...
Du solltest mal bei MDPC deinen Worklog posten, die nehmen diese MörderKiste bestimmt!


----------



## rebiirth (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Traumcase die Farbkombi erste Sahne, schöne Bilder freu mich auf September schon!


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wirklich sehr tolle Arbeit
Aber auch noch sehr viel zu tun



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Du solltest mal bei MDPC deinen Worklog posten, die nehmen diese MörderKiste bestimmt!



Ati-Maniac, der Rechner ist schon toll, aber noch kein MDPC. Etwa 4-6 Monate Detailarbeiten, dann ja. Ich kenne Nils und die anderen MDPC-Besitzer etwas, glaub mir


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wahnsinn 

Richtig Geil, muss schon sagen, einer der schönsten PCs die ich je gesehen habe 

[X]ABO (verspätet, aber besser als nie)


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wow, sehr schönes Gehäuse! 
Warum hab' ich versämt das TB zu lesen


----------



## Moritz2000 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Oha...schon ein geniales Case und die Farbcombi erst...spitzenmäßig...


----------



## affli (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

teil zwei bilderupdate

@ATi-Maniac93
ich danke dir sehr! jedoch bin ich genau nyso's meinung. 

@GodFatherDie
darfst dich schon früher auf neue bilder freuen,
spätestens in zwei drei wochen wenn das plexi da ist.
da gibts bilder vom geschlossenen case. 

@nyso
danke dir! genau so.. 
ich hab schon wieder fast ein blatt a4 gefüllt mit pendenzen! 

@Infin1ty
besten dank! fürs abo ists wohl bei mir nie zu spät- 
(könnte noch länger dauern bis ich abschliesse)

@DAEF13
danke, hast ja jetzt noch zeit es nach zu holen..

@Moritz2000
merci dir auch!

@all
fast vergessen; in den nächsten zwei wochen will ich übrigens die neuen lüfter bestellen. 
bin mir noch immer etwas unsicher. finde irgendwo würden die bequet's besser zu meinem mod passen.. 

und weiter gehts: querformat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ich weiss der staub ist schlimm.. entschuldigt.. 
werd noch dieses wochenende abstauben! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fortsetzung folgt..

*


----------



## affli (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

und weiter geht's.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum abschluss noch ganz was anderes. 
die aufnahme entstand heute bei der arbeit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
so, das wars fürs erste.
werd mich sonntag vielleicht noch daran versuchen bilder der beleuchung zu machen. 
*


----------



## zøtac (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

:O Das Case ist Hammer!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



nyso schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr tolle Arbeit
> Aber auch noch sehr viel zu tun
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, mag sein....


----------



## sonnyboy (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Meine Fresse, das ist ja mal ne Hausnummer! Sehr geil geworden!!


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Einfach nur geil Auf die Bilder habe ich gewartet. Könntest du die Bilder in orginal Größe in einer RAR Datei hochladen? Das fänd ich klasse von dir.


----------



## tanaone1234 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Diese Detailtiere Arbeit, diese Aussicht , diese Farbgebung... himmlisch 

nein im ernst es gefällt mir wirklich unglaublich gut... wie viel Stunden stecken etwa schon drin?


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



			
				affli schrieb:
			
		

> es werden noch etliche details verbessert! momentan hab ich aber gerade wenig lust dazu.


Das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Irgendwann ist man einfach froh, wenn das Meiste fertig ist und der Rechner läuft. Irgendwann geht des dann mit der nötigen Lust weiter.

Ist schön geworden. Tolle Ideen, gut umgesetzt und saubere Arbeit. Dazu noch tolle Fotos. Gefällt mir richtig gut. 

lg


----------



## affli (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

danke jungs..! 
schön gefällts nicht nur mir gut..


----------



## Ossus (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schönes Handtuch

Sieht klasse aus.
Die Farben kommen richtig gut rüber


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi!

Also ich überlege jedesmal, wenn ich Deine Bilder sehe, das Abo zu streichen.
Warum?
Naja: jedesmal geraten meine Farbkombi- und Gehöuseentscheidungen ins wanken, weil Deine Arbeit so gut aussieht!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hey Orange-Gott!
Meinen Glückwunsch zur Main!
Grüße, godi


----------



## h_tobi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Auch von mir noch mal Gratulation zur Main, wenn ich die Bilder hier sehe, hast du es dir mehr als verdient. 
Vor allem die Bilder mit den Bergen im Hintergrund sind einfach nur traumhaft. Ich hoffe, das du noch 
lange an den "Kleinigkeiten" werkeln musst, so bekommen wir weiterhin so schöne Fotos geliefert 
und du kannst dich dann im Staub wischen verbessern.


----------



## reisball (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Gratz zur Main-Page. Hast du wirklich verdient!


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Jep, Gratulation zur Main


----------



## affli (2. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hi,

nach ein paar tagen abwesenheit,
hab ich es heute mal wieder geschafft hier rein zu gucken.

danke viel mal pcgh extreme für den erneuten maineintrag und die lieben und positiven kommetare. danke leute! 

da ist man doch glatt wieder motiviert weiter zu fahren. 

nun, ich hab mir schon wieder neues werkzeug, 
kabel und material bestellt. irgendwo kann ich es nicht sein lassen. 

eigentlich wollt ich doch ein monat zwei sparen aber es will nicht funktionieren. 

heute hatte ich bereits den dremel 4000 in der post, schon geiles teil! 
der will ja auch gebraucht werden und deshalb bin ich stark am überlegen was sich am orangen monster noch alles verbessern lässt. mir schwirren schon wieder viele neue ideen im kopf rum. 

gerne würd ich versuchen die radis intern unterzubringen, 
das würde aber bedeuten mein jetztiges konzept komplet zu überdenken. 

mal schauen was ich im endeffekt noch alles mache. 

auf alle fälle darf man gespannt abwarten was noch alles passiert. 

danke noch mal allen mitlesern und mitschreibern meines tb's-

so long


----------



## zøtac (2. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Also ich find die Radis an der Seitenwand ham was, sieht geil aus!


----------



## Schelmiii (2. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich würd mal sagen, hör ja auf, noch größere Veränderungen vorzunehmen, da machst du nur deinen perfekten Mod kaputt. So wie es jetzt ist, ist doch super. Kleinere Stellen würd ich vllt noch ausbesser.


----------



## Micha94 (2. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

die radis würd ich auch an der seitenwand lassen. du kannst ja nen neuen mod anfangen , ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei, auch wenn ich meistens nur still mitlese. ich würde aber dort wo der schlau nach außen geht noch schottverschraubungen hinmachen.


----------



## Thunder206 (2. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

ich würde auch nichts mehr großartig verändern. Passt jetzt einfach alles zusammen und sieht mega scharf aus... 

wenn du was neues starten willst schliß ich mich micha94 an und lese natürlich mit


----------



## affli (3. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

hi,

war gerade etwas erstaunt über eure kommentare. 
aber besten dank dafür!

ich hab mir auch lange gedanken darüber gemacht ob ich 
überhaupt noch was verändern soll. 

für einen neuen mod hab ich irgendwo zu wenig budget und nur was halbes mache ich nicht gerne. 
ausserdem kann ich einen rechner mehr kaum gebrauchen. aber mal schauen. 

es würd mich aber reizen radi's intern zu verbauen, 
da ich es anfänglich als nicht möglich befand. jetzt hätte ich aber eine idee, 
dafür müsst ich aber das gehäuse komplett neu einteilen,
neue ausschnitte machen und einen neuen platz für pumpe und agb finden.. 

von da her ist es schon fraglich ob dies sinn macht und der mod an optik gewinnt oder nur verliert. 

ich werd meine idee mal aufzeichnen und genau einmessen,
ich müsste nämlich auf einen 12cm lüfter raster wechseln, 
da ich es mit den 14ern wegen platzmangels nicht hinkriege.

ach und ja, falls alles beim alten bleibt,
wirds bestimmt die shotverbindungen noch geben.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (3. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hört sich gut an 

Sag mal könntest du nicht mal ein Inhaltsverzerzeichnis machen??.. Ich weiß ist bei 80 Seiten viel Arbeit, aber wenn man mal die bilder sehen will, dann muss man immer hunderte Seiten zurückgucken.


----------



## affli (15. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

*Status-Meldung*

Abend werte Besucher

Nach langem hin und her hab ich mich nun auch dank den verschiedenen Meinungen *gegen* einen Internen einbau der Radi's entschlossen. 

Eigentlich wollt ich einen grossen Radi in die Front Bauen und zwei einzelne 14er im oberen teil des Gehäuses platzieren.
Aber nein, nach nun mehr 10 Monate arbeit wieder das ganze Konzept zu verwerfen und noch mal über platzierung des agbs und der pumpe nachzudenken, die ganzen plexiarbeiten wären für die katz, wo hin mit den ssd's und und und.. *NEIN! das Projekt bleibt wie es ist. 
und JA, die Radis bleiben an der Seitenwand (extern)!

Trotzdem*, werden wie Angekündigt verschiedene dinge Optimiert.
Bereits in der letzten Woche habe ich die ersten Lüfter ersetzt. 

Desweiteren hab ich drei von diesen schönen dingern bestellt:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 280mm Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator SR1 280 - black
die es mir erlauben 6x die PK1 Noisblocker zu verbauen um die geräuschekullise so weit wie möglich abzusenken. 
(die neuen SR1 Radis wiegen nur 50g mehr pro stück als die bestehenden)

ausserdem werd ich auch dem Nt einen PK2 verpassen und das ding umdrehen, wobei der lüfter nach unten schaut und noch mal schlechter zu hören ist. 

Um die Plätschern des Wassers im AGB zu reduzieren hab ich den neuen EK Multioption X2 bestellt. 

Zusätzlich will ich über dem NT noch eine Festplatte verbauen, 
die zwei SSD's haben einfach zu wenig Speicherplatz und 
eine weitere übervordert zur zeit mein Geldbeutel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wars in kürze. 
Bald werden also neue Bilder folgen.. 

So long


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

bin gespannt auf die Bilder


----------



## h_tobi (16. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sehr schön, da bekommen wir dein Schätzchen ja noch öfters zu sehen, die Radis außen zu lassen 
ist eine weise Entscheidung, sonst hättest du zu viel umbauen müssen, so wie es jetzt ist, gefällt es 
mir sehr gut.


----------



## nyso (16. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sehr gute Entscheidung!

So muss dat


----------



## stephan-as-ice (16. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Immer raus mit der Hitze! Du machst alles richtig.
Abo X


----------



## affli (17. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

*Danke* Jungs für die Rückmeldungen. Das bestärkt immer wieder. 
Wie Tobi bereits sagte, der Aufwand einen Radi in die Front zu bauen wär einfach immens. 
Da es schlicht zu viel Verschieben und Verändern würde. 

Noch zwei sachen die ich gerne als Tipp abgeben möchte. 

1. die GT Steahl Radi's die ich bis anhin verwendete, 
sind nur für lüfter ab 900-1200rpm zu empfehlen. Für leise Sys schlecht zu gebrauchen!
Die Leistung bricht zu stark ein!   

2. Die Xigis Lüfter sind im gegensatz zu den Noisblocker Laut, sehr Laut. 
Auch wenn in vielen Tests von Leise gesprochen wird, das Lager ist für Silentfans schlicht eine Zumutung. 
Ab 7v sind zwar die Propeller leise, nicht aber das Lager! 

Ausserdem wirkt das Gehäuse ohne die Xigis viel Ruhiger und Edler. 

Einen Angenehmen Tag allerseits!


----------



## reisball (20. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Muss sagen mir gefallen deine neuen Lüfter auch sehr gut und es stimmt auch, dass es jetzt sehr viel ruhiger und edler wirkt. ABER... ich will mehr Fotos haben ??


----------



## Own3r (20. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Auch mir gefallen die Lüfter ! Und das sie ruhiger und edler wirken, kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## affli (22. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Abend Leute

Samstags hab ich noch die paar bereits erwähnten Artikel abgeholt.
Die neuen Radi's überzeugten bereits beim ersten Blick, echt geile dinger.

Optisch wirkt mir das ganze jetzt schon fast zu Wuchtig.
Das war mir aber von vorherein klar, nur war es leider nicht möglich,
meine silentbedürfnisse mit slimradis zu stillen. 
Die 6 PK1 Lüfter dazu sind einfach nur leise, genau wie ich wollte! - 

Der neue EK AGB überzeugt mich leider nicht ganz, 
auch nach mehreren Versuchen ist es mir nicht gelungen den Behälter dicht zu bringen.
So tropft es zur zeit etwa jede Stunde einen Tropfen unten raus. Ärgerlich!  Ich hoffe das noch dicht zu kriegen...

Morgen werd ich noch ein paar Foto's mehr zeigen, bin zu müde jetzt. 
Aber ein Vorgeschmack gibts trotzdem!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@reisball / Own3r
danke euch!


----------



## nyso (22. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Boah, sieht das geil aus

Mehr Kommentar gibts nicht, denn ich bin SPRACHLOS bei dem Anblick

Und das mein ich echt ernst


----------



## h_tobi (23. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, einfach nur schön....


----------



## godtake (24. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hammmääääär! Hast Du superfein ausgesucht / gebaut! Mehr, oh König Orange!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das is ja schon n großer Unterschied zu den alten Radis  
Is auf jeden fall sau geil


----------



## affli (24. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hallo Leute

Besten Dank für die Aufstellenden Worte. Schön gefällts euch!
Hat mir leider gestern nicht gereicht die Fotos Online zu stellen. 

Ich hatte noch was wichtigeres zu tun. Der neue AGB hat über Nacht so viel Wasser verloren, 
dass ich das unmöglich so sein lassen konnte. 
Also habe ich in einem zeimlichen Stress das Wasser noch mal abgelassen,
um diesen blöden AGB wieder zu demontieren. Wenn das nur nicht so eine riesen Arbeit wäre jedesmal...
Ironischer weise hab ich jetzt den "alten" EK wieder eingebaut.
Eigentlich gefällt der mir sowiso besser und dieser ist auch dicht! 
Oben im Deckel hab ich noch ein Fallrohr eingebaut um das "Plätscher" zu reduzieren. 
So werd ich es jetzt momentan auch sein lassen. 

Als dann das Sys +/- entlüftet war, hatte auch ich wieder freude. 
Hätte mir niemals vorgestellt das Monster jemals so leise zu kriegen. 

Jetzt hör ich fast nur noch die gedrosselte Pumpe.. die ja schon sehr leise ist..

Nächster Schritt wird jetzt sein den NT Lüfter zu wechseln, aber das hat noch etwas Zeit. 
Den ende dieser Woche kommt Mafia 2 und dann ist erst mal Spielen angesagt.

Ich werd aber die Bilder vom Radiumbau noch nachliefern, versprochen.

Ps. Ich bin mein ersten Eintrag am überarbeiten, könnte aber noch etwas länger dauern..


----------



## h_tobi (24. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Prima, das du den Rechner wieder am Laufen hast, das mit dem AGB ist schon sehr ärgerlich,
aber wenn dir der alte AGB auch gefällt, lass ihn drin.


----------



## affli (24. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

*Update

*Wie ich versprochen hatte, zeig ich euch zumindest den ersten Teil der Aktion; Radi's in Revision 2.0" 
Es hat doch einige Bilder gegeben, daher muss ich in zwei Spliten. 

Ausserdem muss ich gestehen, Sonntags beim wechseln des AGBs vergessen habe Bilder zu knipsen. 
Der neue EK AGB ist bereits wieder auf dem Weg nach Hause! 

Nichts desto trozt wollen wir mal loslegen:
Ich glaube die Bilder sind soweit selbsterklärend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nach dem ich meine Alu Füsse begutachtet hatte war klar, hier muss was besseres her. (Mitlerweilen schon nach Mitternacht)
Habe ich beschlossen das Handwerk nach drinnen ins Zimmer zu verlegen und was kam dabei heraus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fortsetzung folgt..


----------



## Gnome (24. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Geile HWLabs - das erhöht die Vorfreude auf meinen 140iger . Schönes Update, geniale Arbeit machste - ich liebe dein orange!


----------



## affli (25. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

*Teil Zwei:

*Ich danke dir Gnome! Da darfst du dich freuen! 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schwarze Kunststoff Rohre die ich mit der Laubsäge geschnitten und mit dem Dremel gefeilt habe. 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine neuen Ab-isolierpistole ist der Hammer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Noisblocker Gummidingern hab ich die Radis Entkoppelt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Löten war angesagt. Nur immer alles schön Abdecken..
Dies mit 3Pin gegenstücke die eine schnelle demontage der Lüfter erlauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht Optisch weniger schön als vorher aber dafür Praktischer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun dann, Fortsetzung folgt..
*


----------



## Gnome (25. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Edel! Jetzt nurnoch das kurze Lüfterkabel-Stück am Lüffie sleeven und dann passts perfekt . Schöne saubere Arbeit von dir


----------



## h_tobi (25. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen ein wenig Sleeve und es ist perfekt.


----------



## godtake (25. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

/sign


----------



## affli (25. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

*Teil 3*

@Gnome & Tobi & Godtake
Ich danke euch! Falls ich dann mal bock auf Detailarbeite habe, werd ich das natürlich noch machen. 
Vorläufig wirds aber so bleiben, da es fast nicht sichtbar ist.

Natürlich schulde ich euch noch die "Abschlussbilder" meiner Seitenwand. 
Beim nächsten Update werd ich euch dann noch ein paar Bilder vom AGB machen- 

Hier die Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis Bald..


----------



## h_tobi (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Einfach nur traumhaft was du da wieder treibst.


----------



## godtake (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das hat was von roher, brutaler, energetischer Gewalt! Weiter...Mehr...Sabber....

€: Onkel Affli, wir müssen da noch ein ernsthaftes Wörtchen reden wo überall in dem Case noch Radis unterzubringen sind...hab ich grad so beschlossen...jaja....*KLONK*


----------



## Gnome (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

irgendwie stand ich noch nie so richtig auf diese Federn am Schlauch...nur wenn ich das jetzt mal so betrachte, is das wohl das geilste was man machen kann . Urst edel wirkt das irgendwie  - welche sindn das? Vielleicht bestell ich mir die auch mal noch 

Verdammt geil geworden die Seitenwand. Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## affli (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi, 

Ich bringe heute irgendwie mein dickes Schmuntzeln nicht mehr weg..
Schaut euch an auf was ich mich heute nach Feierabend freuen kann..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf das Ding freu ich mich schon einenhalb Jahre lang.. 
Ist auch seit 9 Monaten Vorbestellt. Dafür als einer der ersten bekommen..



@Tobi
Danke viel mal für dein Lob.

@Godtake
Dir auch danke viel mal. Ehm.. Hör auf mit internen Radi's..
Obwohl ich glaube ein 14er schmeiss ich noch oben rein.. 

@Gnome
Merci auch dir! Der Knickschutz ist von AT. Müsste dir den Link kurz raussuchen. Ich bin auch kein Fan von den dingern. Hab auch noch nie welche verwendet, aber in dem Fall sehen die wircklich gut aus.


----------



## h_tobi (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schönes Game, ich hoffe, du vergisst nun nicht weiter zu modden.


----------



## affli (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

ich verspreche dir Tobi, 
dass ich spätestens in einem Jahr wieder zum Zimmer herausgekrochen komme und wieder was basteln muss-


----------



## shila92 (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Jetzt gefällt sogar mir der Aufbau der Radiatoren. Erst mochte ich die Idee mit den Externen nicht so aber jetzt, einfach nur noch ! Klasse gemacht!


----------



## Own3r (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wird das Spiel eigentlich nicht erst morgen released? Gut aber, dass du das schon hast !


----------



## affli (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@shila
besten dank, mir gefällts so eher schlechter als vorher, da ich deutlich mehr ausladung habe.
aber leistungstechnisch und lautstärkenmässig sind es welten. 
Ausserdem sind die Radis und Lüfter einfach nur bedeutend schöner..

@Own3r
Genau, deshalb freu ich mich doppelt..!


----------



## Gnome (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Freu dich nich zu früh aufs Spiel  - Laut Online Seiten, is das Spiel mega schlecht umgesetzt worden. Spielbwertungen von 70-80%, 10h Spielzeit für gekonnte Ballergame-Zocker....was ich alles negative gelesen habe darüber, daher schreckt mich ein Kauf aktuell ab . Aber ich möcht dir nich die Zocker-Laune verderben 

Ich könnt wetten, du kommst schneller zum modden wieder als hier manche denken  - bleib also am Projekt dran


----------



## affli (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das ist leider so. Das hat mich auch sehr erstaunt. 
Aber ich liebe Mafia 1 und auch das ganze drum herum, bin also sehr gespannt. 

Ich denke doch auch, ich könnt gar nicht mehr ohne basteln. Macht euch da keine Sorgen...


----------



## GW-Player (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



affli schrieb:


> Das ist leider so. Das hat mich auch sehr erstaunt.
> Aber ich liebe Mafia 1 und auch das ganze drum herum, bin also sehr gespannt.
> 
> Ich denke doch auch, ich könnt gar nicht mehr ohne basteln. Macht euch da keine Sorgen...


Kannst du denn überhaupt schon spielen? Das Spiel läuft doch afaik über Steam, daher kannst du es erst ab dem offiziellen Release spielen.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## affli (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

ääm.. ja. super. hab ich gerade ebenfalls festgestellt. 
dann wirds halt mitternacht..  back ins topic aber jetzt bitte! 

ein vorteil hatte das ganze, hab noch kurz ein paar pics gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist übrigens ein neues wässerchen. kommt aus dem hause AQ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht.. bei mir wirds spät..


----------



## GW-Player (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



affli schrieb:


> ääm.. ja. super. hab ich gerade ebenfalls festgestellt.
> dann wirds halt mitternacht..  back ins topic aber jetzt bitte!
> 
> ein vorteil hatte das ganze, hab noch kurz ein paar pics gemacht.
> ...


Schick schick, kannst du mal ein paar Bilder machen, wo man den Rechner in seiner Gänze sieht? So wie das vorletze Bild nur aus etwas größerer Entfernung. Dann natürlich von beiden Seiten. (Die Rückseite interessiert nicht und die Front kennt man ja auch zur Genüge )


----------



## Schrauberopi (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das Seitenteil sieht einfach traumhaft aus, richtig fett. 

Schön, dass Du noch weitermachen willst, freue mich auf mehr. 

lg


----------



## Rabauke (26. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wow Das ganze ist mal perfekt- respekt. Dazu noch die genialen Fotos (vor allem die im freien; da denk ich glatt übers auswandern nach)


----------



## affli (31. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

*Update*

Abend @ All

Ich habs Sonntags sogar geschaft den Lüfter im NT zu wechseln. 
Eigentlich wollt ich es ja umdrehen, leider ist dies aus verschiedenen Gründen erst mal nicht gelungen. 
Da ich keine lust hatte lange zu probieren, hab ich es wieder mit Lüfter nach oben verbaut. 

Nachfolgend ein paar Foto's von der Aktion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gibts ab hier keine Foto's mehr.. sind vergessen gegangen. 

Heute hab ich noch kurz die Led's unter den Laing's rausgenommen, 
etwas geschliffen, neu ausgerichtet und wieder vergeklebt. 
Hier das Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@GW-Player
Danke sehr. Ein wenig weiter zurück findes du ja Foto's. 
Neue Bilder vom Aussenkern gibts erst nach dem das Plexi verbaut wurde. 
Ein wenig Spannung muss ja bleiben. 

@Schrauberopi
Ich danke Dir! Ich hab das Gefühl als wärs eine never ending story.. 

@Rabauke
Besten dank! 

Bis Bald ihr Lieben


----------



## Gnome (31. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Verdammt edel, affli . Gefällt mir viel beser mit dem schwarzen Lüffi - gute Arbeit


----------



## h_tobi (31. August 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

-sign- gute Entscheidung den Lüfter zu tauschen, da kann das NT auch so drin bleiben, sieht richtig edel aus.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Der Xigmatek ist aber sicher "deutlich" lauter als der Noiseblocker oder?


----------



## affli (1. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@Gnome & Tobi
Danke euch! Ist eigentlich auch für einmal ohne Komplikationen gelungen.
Mir gefällts auch sehr gut, ausserdem bin ich jetzt 36 weisse Led's los. 
So sieht der Rechner jetzt einfach noch "Stylischer" aus. 

@in-vino-veritas
Das siehst du absolut richtig! 
Die Xigis wurden ja hauptsächlich wegen dem "lagergeräusch" rausgeschmissen. 
Mit den neun Noisis ist das Laufgeräusch jetzt drei mal angenehmer! 

Heute Abend werd ich mich mal ans austauschen der "UV-Röhre" machen.
Die hat leider nach nun etwa 50Stunden bereits den Betrieb verweigert.. 
Hab eigentlich noch ein paar UV Led's aber mit denen ist es sehr schwer die richtige wirkung zu erzielen, 
da die einfach zu Punktuell leuchten. 

Daher werd ich wie gehabt wieder eine Revoltec (30cm) KK verbauen-
Das eigentlich nur wegen dem Orangen Sleev, der wie ich finde unter UV sehr gut zur geltung kommt!


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



affli schrieb:


> @in-vino-veritas
> Das siehst du absolut richtig!
> Die Xigis wurden ja hauptsächlich wegen dem "lagergeräusch" rausgeschmissen.
> Mit den neun Noisis ist das Laufgeräusch jetzt drei mal angenehmer!


Eine sehr gute Entscheidung  Hatte die Xigs auch mal drin, schön beleuchtet aber deutlich zu laut...

Hast da echt ein Schmuckstück mit dem Lian Li gezaubert


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Dito, die Xiggies sind ungedrosselt einfach nur wie ein Sturm, und gedrosselt hört man dieses Rattern/Klackern der Lager, was noch nerviger ist. 

Hab die auch schnell wieder verkauft, seitdem meide ich Xigmatek  


Sieht spitze mit den Noisis aus


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Dito, die Xiggies sind ungedrosselt einfach nur wie ein Sturm, und gedrosselt hört man dieses Rattern/Klackern der Lager, was noch nerviger ist.
> Hab die auch schnell wieder verkauft, seitdem meide ich Xigmatek
> Sieht spitze mit den Noisis aus


An Xigmatek ist ja nicht Alles "schlecht"...Der 2007 erschiene HDT-1283 war echt ein sehr guter Kühler und vom Geräuschpegel voll in Ordnung...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Brauch ich mir trotzdem nicht antun. Gibt auch dort bessere leisere Alternativen.


----------



## affli (26. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

*Hallo Freunde*

ersteunlicherweise hab ich die letzten beiden wochen ziemlich viel am orangen ding gebastelt. 
hauptsächlich weil ich zusätzlich zu den ssd's noch eine festplatte benötigte. 
die knapp 250gb haben leider (wie vermutet) nicht gereicht. 

das problem; wo hin mit einer hdd? ne dritte ssd? kein geld, 
ausserdem will ich doch eigentlich mein htpc projekt starten.  

wie also weiter? hdd und himura hab ich ja eh da liegen. 
das heisst jetzt nur noch einen platz dafür finden.. einfacher gesagt als getan, das ding ist ganz gross.

sieht schlecht aus, ich sehe da nur eine möglichkeit!
meine schöne plex-ssd-halterung  vorsichtig zerstören, dort oben muss jetzt auch der himuro seinen platz finden. 

es war ein langer weg bis ich eine vernünftige lösung gefunden habe. 
die ganze geschichte erspar ich euch aber.

hab wieder viel gelernt (plexiarbeiten) und auch zwei dinge versucht die ich am htpc später so umsetzen möchte. 

hatte noch keine zeit gefunden die pics hochzuladen, aber ein update der neuen halterung und beleuchtung wird nächste woche folgen. 

ich will ja nicht so sein und zeige euch zumindest einen vergleich..
*
So sah es vorher aus..*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*jetzt so.. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (26. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Uiuiui, das sieht jetzt aber verdammt eng aus, ich bin auf deinen ausführlichen Bericht gespannt.


----------



## Own3r (26. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Da ist echt nicht mehr viel Platz !


----------



## Gnome (26. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Mensch, da haste ja mit jedem Millimeter gekämpft . Sieht aber Bombe aus! Gefällt mir richtig gut, vorallem is das orange jetzt richtig edel intensiv! Wirkt viel besser als zuvor


----------



## godtake (30. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das Orange sieht wirklich jetzt noch eine Ecke besser aus. Wir wollen ausführlichste Infos, ganz viele Details und jede Menge Bilder . Bis dann!


----------



## affli (30. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

danke jungs. das update wird bald gemacht! versprochen. 

das hier hab ich übrigens auch noch gezaubert.  
war auch bitter nötig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (30. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

 das Bild ist der Hammer, die Beleuchtung sieht super aus.


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.  Sieht traumhaft aus.

Hast Du da jetzt noch eine zusätzliche Plexiplatte für die Beleuchtung angebracht? Ist aus dem Bildwinkel schlecht zu erkennen.

LG


----------



## Aholic (30. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sind das Flexlights? Sieht verdammt gut aus


----------



## Gnome (30. September 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Göttlich, Alter! 

Sieht richtig lecker aus. Samma is der Schlauch von Ram zu CPU nich bissel zu lang? Sieht merkwürdig aus die Schlauchlänge


----------



## affli (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

*Update*

So, wie versprochen endlich heute die versprochenen Bilder!

Noch mal kurz zum einstieg:
Ich wollt eine bestehende Samsungs 750GB Platte einbauen mangels Speicherplatz. Eine dritte SSD war mir zu Teuer! 

Die "alte" Plexi SSD Halterung wurde entfernt und komplett zerstört. 
Einige der Teile konnte und wollte ich aber wiederverwenden. 
Die Beleuchteten SSD sahen nämlich im Prinzip gut aus. 

Also es ging los:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Probesitzen und Planen fing das ganze wie gewohnt an. 
Ganz unten direckt auf der Midplate konnt ich den Himuro nicht platzieren,
da weiter hinten Kabel und Schlauch durchlauft.
Daher musst ich mir eine Konstruktion bauen die es mir ermöglichte die Festplatte mindestens 2cm anzuheben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ziel war es mit bereits bestehenden Materialien zu arbeiten, 
was die Projektierung nachtürlich wesentlich erschwerte. 
lange dauerete es bis ich endlich langsam ein paar Schritte vorwärts machte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, das wars auch nicht.. wo hin mit den beiden ssd's?
zu hoch; verdammt so gehts auch nicht. Hmm..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau ich hatte ja noch die Originalen HDD Käfige vom Gehäuse..
Ja, ja, ja, so könnts gehen.. Dremel wo bist du? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom einen Käfig die Bodenhalterung Abgeschnitten und auf länge der Plexiplatten gekürzt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich, die gedremelten Kanten müssen wieder schwarz werden.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein anderes Stück des Lian-Li Käfigs gestutzt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die alten Plexiböden habe ich mit 2000er geschliffen und in der grösse Angepasst, harte arbeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arbeitsmaterial für den letzten Schritt, alles mitanander verbinden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden SSD Halter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste leider noch ein paar Distanzen aus Plexi Anfertigen, 
da ich mich in der Höhe verrechnet hatte... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wenig Alu, ein wenig Acryl, ein wenig Kleber, ein wenig Farbe, ein wenig Zeit, ein wenig Idee und das hier Entstand. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Simpel, günstig und doch irgendwo mit Design verbunden.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fortsetzung Folgt...


----------



## reisball (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schönes Update! Jetzt bin ich aber auf den Einbau gespannt, also flott .


----------



## affli (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

*Teil 2*

weiter gehts;

Natürlich folgte jetzt das led löten. 
Bilder hiervon hab ich aber für einmal weggelassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt aber noch flott den Himora platzieren und verleimen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingebaut und mit Doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigt sah das dann so aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es war schon sehr eng, aber ich finde das darf es auch, 
das kleine Gehäuse soll ja auch gefüllt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später hab ich mich dann noch an eine satinierte Plexileiste gemacht. 
Ich wollt eine Idee Umsetzen die ich bereits vor einer weile hatte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flexleds wurden auf dem Aluwinkel plaziert um das Satinierte Plexi zu  von unten zu beleuchten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist es nicht 100% gelungen, ich werd hier noch mal nachlegen. 
Die Ausleuchtung ist zu unregelmässig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren wollt ich endlich eine selbergebaute Innenbeleuchtung.
Die Kühler sollten im Dunkeln besser zur geltung kommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hab ich mir aus einer bestehenden Plexileiste, Aluprofil,
mit 5 weissen und 2 Orangen 5mm Led's eine Innebeleuchtung angefertigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meiner Cam ist die Beleuchtung schlecht Abzulichten, 
es sieht bei weitem nicht so überstrahlt aus das ganze! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss hab ich noch meine NT Abdeckung verbessert. 
Anstelle klarem Acryl habe ich Satiniertes verwendet, 
damit die Beleuchtung besser zur Geltung kommt. aber Seht selbst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was das Zeichen auch immer Bedeuten soll weiss ich nicht.
War hauptsächlich nur gedacht um zu Testen, aber Irgendwie gefällt es mir. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, das wars dann auch schon wieder. 
Das Inlayplexi ist übrigens Abholbereit, leider finde ich gerade schlecht Zeit. 

Ein Paar Bilder vom kompletten Innenraum und Gehäuse werd ich bei gelegentheit noch Uploaden.


----------



## reisball (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Uhh das ging aber schnell mit dem nächsten Update. Schade ist nur, dass ich keine Bilder sehe!


----------



## affli (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@reisball
danke dir! sind die bilder jetzt eingebunden? habs noch mal versucht!


----------



## Aholic (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ja sind sie - schaut gut aus 
Wobei nein, beim 2. Post fehlen sie noch. Sie sind nur in der Miniaturansicht vorhanden.


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Also Bilder sehe ich im 2. Postr auch nur als Miniatur ansicht. Die Konstruktion sieht schon geil aus. Das einzige was mich stört, ist das verbogene Blech bei der 2 SSD. Da hätte ich den Winkel an den Kanten vergrößert (also >90°), damit die Biegung der gezackten Seitenwände noch erhalten bleibt, das Blech aber gleichzeitig grade ist.


----------



## reisball (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Jetzt sind die Bilder da, aber nur in der  Miniaturansicht, wie Aholic schon sagte.
Sieht alles sehr gut aus, aber biegt sich bei der mittleren HW-Halterung die Metallplatte durch (2 Post, Bild 4)?


----------



## godtake (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht fein aus, Affli, nur das Durchbiegen der 2. Halterung (wie Reisball schon schreibt) ist irgendwie...nicht das orange vom Ei ...rappel dich auf, Affli, los, Perfektionierung ist angesagt!


----------



## CFG (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Alter schwede das case ist ja mal sowas von hammer nur weiter so wirklich ein seh schönes teil und daumen hoch für handwerkliche geschick


----------



## Grillmaster (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Super Mod Affli, hast du was dagegen wen ich Bilder von dir auf meine Hp lade?


----------



## Nightspeed (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Super Dein Mod! 

RESPEKT von mir ;D

wann kommt das nächste Projekt ?


----------



## Janny (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht echt Klasse aus, schöne arbeit


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht einfach klasse aus das Teil.  Die Beleuchtung gefällt mir ebenfalls richtig gut.

Das mit der Biegung wurde ja schon angesprochen. Fiel mir irgendwie auch sofort auf. Kannst Du das Unterteil nicht rausschneiden und nur kurze Winkel stehen lassen?

LG


----------



## affli (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hallo Jungs,

Danke für die vielen Kommetare, das freut mich sehr!
Übrigens wurden die Bilder jetzt noch mal eingebunden, 
glaube jetzt hab ichs endlich geschaft.

Ein paar Worte zu euren Anregungen möcht ich noch abgeben. 

Ich find es manchmal schon Spannend, 
das "verbogene Blech" fand ich gerade das geile am ganzen.. 
(und das ist nicht gelogen)

Die Seiten will ich leicht Angewinkelt haben, 
erstens sitzt das Plexi so Satt, zweitens passt der Himuro genau und drittens finde ich es so Eleganter!

Desingntechnisch ist es ein durchlaufendes Element. 

Ich muss mir aber in dem Fall noch mal Gedanken machen, 
den die Meinungen von euch sind mir natürlich sehr wichtig! 

Meint ihr aber das es mit Winkel nicht eher schlechter Aussieht?!
So wird alles so Steif und 08/15. 

Auf jeden Fall wird der nächste Schritt abholung des Inlayplexis sein,
danach möchte ich Foto's vom ganzen Gehäuse Draussen für euch machen!
(mir schweben hier Pics im ersten Schnee mit DLRS Qualität vor als vorerste Finale Bilder)

Dies um danach möglichst schnell mit dem Acryl HTPC zu starten. 
Paralell soll die Planung dazu laufen. 

Wie ihr sehen könnt wirds nicht langweilig bei mir. 
Eine angenehme Nacht und bis Bald! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Grillmaster
Darfst du natürlich gerne!


----------



## Gnome (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Bei dem Seitenteil ist die Hardware zum greifen nah  - wann kommts Window rein?

Sieht verdammt lecker aus. Wär das Teil vor mir, würd ich reinbeißen


----------



## h_tobi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Einfach nur schön, was du da gezaubert hast.


----------



## nyso (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich erinnere mich grad an den alten Namen deines TB

4 Monate LianLi-Mod

Denke du siehst jetzt, das 4 Monate für solch ein Projekt absolut unrealistisch waren

Aber das Ergebnis ist natürlich sehr schön!


----------



## reisball (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das Inlayplexi wird bestimmt genial aussehen. Freu mich auf die ersten Bilder.


----------



## affli (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@gnome
Ich sag dir, reinbeissen hab ich ja bereits versucht, 
aber irgendwo ist der Geschmack von Alu und Lack nicht so der wahnsinn. 

Das Window ist fertig und steht zur Abholung bereit-
Da ich aber noch ein Dutzend Plexiplatten Bestellt habe fürs nächste Projekt,
will ich die Sachen selber Abholen. 

Leider ist die Firma nicht gerade in der Nähe und daher muss sich 
das Inlay noch etwas auf meine Abholung gedulden.
Ich hab zur Zeit einfach zu viel zu Tun auf der Arbeit. 

@h_tobi
Ich danke euch lieber Tobi!

@Nyso
Irgendwo geil sprichst du das an!
Jap, ich häts nie gedacht aber 4 Monate sind für die Katz!
(Vorausgesetzt natürlich Mann arbeitet nebenbei noch)
Ich danke auch dir Nyso für die Lieben Worte!

@reisball
Das hoffe ich auch!
Hoffe vorallem das es die Leuchtkraft der Lichquellen etwas reduziert,
da es ein relativ dunkles Plexi ist. 
Ich hoffe nur die Jungs haben sauber gearbeitet und die Radien stimmen, sonst raste ich aus..

so long


----------



## affli (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schon sehr nahe am Finale 

Liebe Leser meines Modworks

Schon lange ist es her das ich mich hier gemeldet habe. 
Die letzte Zeit brachte einige Veränderungen und ich musste mein Hobby leider etwas vernachlässigen. 

Nichts desto trotz ist es mir nun endlich gelungen das Plexi in die Seitenwand zu verbauen. 
Ich dache schon das wird nie mehr was...
Gefällt mir sehr gut, genau wie ich es mir von angang an vorgestellt hatte. 
Leider hab ich bereits sehr früh in meinem Projekt löcher gebohrt für die befestigung des Plexi's,
die sichtbare befestigung ist jetzt genau das was mich etwas stört.
Denoch bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem was ich geschafft habe!

Alles läuft seit ein paar Monaten zuverlässig und stabil, ich sehe das nicht mehr als selbstverständlich.

In der nächsten zwei Wochen werd ich noch ein paar Bilder nachliefern und noch ein paar kleine dinge verbessern. 
Den nun habe ich Ferien und freue mich auf die kommenden Tage. 

Wer sich fragen sollte was mit meinem HTCP Projekt passiert; Früher oder später wird es Ausgeführt!

Nun Wünsche ich allen noch einen angenehmen Sonntag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

So, HAMMER! 
Mir fallen zwar auf den ersten Blick ein paar kleine Details auf, die du noch verändern kannst, aber für MDPC.com hab ich dich schonmal gemeldet^^
Natürlich nicht über den Umweg, sondern per Standleitung zu Nils


----------



## Grillmaster (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sehr sehr schick!


----------



## h_tobi (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

 Schlicht, elegant und geil. 
Da hast du wirklich etwas ganz Edles geschaffen.


----------



## Dommerle (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wow, das sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## reisball (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sieht richtig gut aus!

Edit: 5 Weihnachtssterne hab ich auch für dich.


----------



## BENNQ (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Habs grad entdeckt... Richtig geil!!! Und des teil wos drauf steht is auch geil und und und ... Is einfach geil! Haut mich grad voll um!!!


----------



## Gnome (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Einfach nur VERDAMMT Geiles Projekt! Eins der schönsten Projekte hier auf PCGH. Kannst stolz auf deinen Rechner sein - Respekt


----------



## Own3r (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass es eins der BESTEN Projekte ist. Der PC ist einfach !


----------



## Kaki008 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Boah soooooooooowas geiles habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen!

Daumen hoch!


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

verdammt geiler Pc !
bald neuer Rechner bei Milliondollar PC ?


----------



## nyso (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Naja, affli hat schon noch etwas Arbeit vor sich bevor es ein MDPC wird, aber er ist auf einem guten Weg dahin denke ich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Kann es sein, das sich das Seitenteil ganz schön biegt und es dadurch nichtmehr bündig abschließt? Kannste mal nen Pic machen von Vorne? 

Dagegen müsste man sich noch was überlegen. Ansonsten sehr geil wie sich es hier entwickelt hat!


----------



## Gnome (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Oh ja stimmt da haste recht. Is mir auch noch net aufgefallen. Das is bestimmt wegen den schweren Radi's. Sonst dürfte das net sein. Irgend noch ne Klammer innen rein, die das hält....wenns net so geht wie du willst machste 2 löcher rein und 2 MDPC-X schrauben und innen 'n Blech damit das zusätzlich reingreif in die Lasche beim Case


----------



## nyso (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst....

Hm, einfach noch eine Strebe in schwarz oder orange lackieren und da einkleben/schweißen/schrauben/whatever, und Problem dürfte gelöst sein^^


----------



## BrainChecker (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Whooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..............................

Einfach nur der Hammer 
Ich hasse eigentlich Orange (irgendwo zwischen rot, braun und gelb ), doch diese geile Kiste würde ich sofort nehmen !
Top Design, super stimmig und eine Eleganz.......

Einfach ..ähhhhhhhhh......
ach ja: perfekt


----------



## affli (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Fetten Dank Euch für die vielen Blumen! 

Natürlich haben die guten Beobachter unter euch mein Laster enddeckt. 
Richtig, das Seitenteils schliesst nicht mehr bündig ab!

Dieses Problem entsteht eigentlich nur bedingt durch die Radi's. 
Da es Lian Li bei dem "günstigen" Gehäuse nicht für nötig befand genügend Luft hinten für die Kabel zu gewähren war es mir bislang nicht möglich mit einem Kabelstrang bündig am Seitenteil abzuschliessen.
Wodurch das Alu mittig nach draussen gequetscht wird und es so einen leichten Bogen gibt. Natürlich trägt auch das Gewicht der Radis dazu bei. 

Um diesem Problem entgegen zu wirken sehe ich nur eine anständige Lösung.
Der ganze Kram muss noch mal raus und der Dremel wieder angesetzt werden. Hier zu fand ich zur Zeit aber noch keine Motivation. 

Zur Zeit befinde ich mich an der Optimierung der Beleuchtung. 
Noch ist das Ziel nicht erreicht und ich frage mich ob weniger Orange und mehr weisse Leds rein sollten. 
Zu dem steht der Einbau des multiswitches von AQ noch immer an,
dies aber erst nach dem ich mit der konstallation der Beleuchtung zufrieden bin. 

Wie ihr seht, das Projekt ist noch nicht abgeschlossen! 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich liebe diese HDD-Beleuchtung. Einfach nur genial gemacht, affli! 

Was vielleicht auch super geil kommen würde wäre eine Plexiplatte für die 5,25" Slots, wo du dann den AGB nurnoch ranschrauben musst. Problem wäre dann allerdings das Laufwerk. Da würde nur ein Slot-In-Laufwerk in Frage kommen 

Seitenfenster musst du auch mal wieder putzen  - ich seh da Fingerabdrücke


----------



## h_tobi (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Das mit dem Platz hinter dem MB ist ein Problem, das bei fast allen Gehäusen auftritt, aber du wirst 
es bestimmt in den Griff bekommen. Einige weiße LEDs könnten die Beleuchtung wirklich etwas 
auflockern, ich bin gespannt, was du am Ende daraus machen wirst.


----------



## LeO (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Einfach nur der Hammer


----------



## reisball (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Mit weißem Licht siehts bestimmt richtig gut aus und schön, dass es hier wieder weiter geht.


----------



## fornax7.10 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Beleuchtung und Radis sind echt TOP geworden!
hoffentlich wirds ein MDPC!
mfg


----------



## affli (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Danke Jungs

Ich bin stetig wieder etwas kleines am Verbessern. 
Der Multiswitch macht mir aber noch Probleme. Ich blick Irgendwie nicht ganz durch. 
Ausserdem tüftle ich noch immer an meiner Idee einen komplett Internen Wakü zu realisieren.

Für einen MDPC reicht es noch nicht, aber ich arbeite dran. 
°Mann darf gespannt bleiben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich finde es klasse das du weiterhin am PC bastelst und den schon super Mod noch weiter verbesserst !


----------



## reisball (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Freut mich auch, dass es hier endlich weiter geht.


----------



## SaKuL (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schön, dass es hier weiter geht

Soll die Halterung für das 2,5 Zoll Laufwerk unter dem Himuro so auseinander gebogen sein?


----------



## prost (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Schön dass du weiter machst, der Mod ist einfach nur genial


----------



## affli (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Bitte gebt mir noch etwas Zeit..
Gewisse Detais zu Verbessern die nicht unbedingt nur Spass machen ist nicht gerade meine Ding.
Manchmal verlier ich dann zu schnell die Geduld. Aber ich werd mit Zeit und Langweile dieses Projekt auch mal Beenden können. 

@SaKuL
Das war ja schon mal eine Diskussion hier. 
Aber ich hab das Blech extra gebogen, ich fand es ganz cool. Ihr aber wohl eher weniger. 
Ich werd mir überlegen es vielleicht zu ändern. 

Aber schön das euch mein Mod gefällt!

Hier noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sehr schön, nur weiter so.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi Affli,
es macht immer wieder Spaß die Bilder von deinem Mod anzusehen. 
Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg and gutes Gelingen. 

Versuch mal die Bilder normal einzubinden, in der Galerie sind sie immer noch ein wenig klein.
Hier ein Tipp dazu, sollte eigentlich helfen.

Geh mal in´s Kontrollzentrum, dann links im Menü auf *Mein Benutzerkonto>> Einstellungen ändern*,
dort kannst du weiter unten den Editor auf WYSIWYG umstellen. Wenn du dann deinen Post editierst,
siehst du die Bilder im Editor, dann ein klick auf´s Bild bis du einen Stift siehst, wenn du den Stift anklickst,
sollte eine Auswahl erscheinen, in der du die Darstellung der Bilder ändern kannst.
Dann sollte es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## affli (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi Tobi,

Jetzt hab ich endlich gepeilt was du mir Stift und Anklicken meinst. 
Gar nicht so schlecht das Update, wenn man sich damit auskennt. 

Danke für deine Hilfe, Bilder wurden in Originalgrösse eingefügt.


----------



## P@inkiller (28. Februar 2011)

Auf welcher Seite hast Du die Festplatten Beleuchtung notiert? Weil ich finde es nicht... Bzw. Wie hast Du^^^^^^^^^ es gemacht?

MfG
p@inkiller

PS: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/142862-netzteil-abdeckung-alu-oder-plexi.html


----------



## h_tobi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*



affli schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe, Bilder wurden in Originalgröße eingefügt.


 
Gern geschehen mein Lieber, jetzt macht es auch gleich mehr Spaß deine Updates zu lesen.


----------



## affli (1. März 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

@Painkiller

Die 3mm Led's sind von hinten in die 8mm Plexikante Eingebohrt und mit Sekundenleim befestigt. 
Pro "Tablar" jeweils 3 Led's. Irgendwo ein paar Seiten zurück sollte es zu sehen sein. 
Erst hatte ich das Doppelte also 6 Led's, aber es war zu hell. 

Die schwierigkeit liegt ganz klar darin die Oberfläche so zu schleifen, das es möglichst keine Hotspots gibt. 

@Tobi
Besten Dank dir!


----------



## lemon (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hey,

wann gehts hier weiter? 
Sieht sehr gut aus alles...wirklich gut.

LG lemon


----------



## affli (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi,

Wann es hier genau weitergeht steht leider noch in den Sternen. 
Ich denke das wohl erst 2012 ein Ende in Sicht ist. 

Dies dann aber inkl. einem gründlichen Upgrade!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long


----------



## Own3r (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Die Bilder mach einen wieder auf ein Update wartend. 

Ich hoffe das du uns was schönes präsentierst


----------



## Nightspeed (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Die Grafikkartenkühler sehen echt super aus!
Insgesamt, toller mod


----------



## Miyamoto (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Sprachlos bin einer der Aufwändigsten Mods die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe !!!


----------



## h_tobi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Eine perfekte und harmonische Ausleuchtung, ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn es weiter geht.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Die Beleuchtung ist richtig genial, vorallem da es nicht zu hell ist einfach perfetk , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Einfach nur Traumhaft, und auch schon lange abonniert! Die Beleuchtung und Farbwahl insgesamt ist einfach der Hammer


----------



## affli (3. August 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Moin Leute

Wie könnt es anders sein..?
Wenn schon mal alles nach Programm läuft (MaxData), muss ja was dazwischen kommen! 

So sass ich gestern Abend gemütlich am PC und dann Passierts.. Puff.. Pffff.. Ups-
Mein Blick zog rasch auf das Case und was ich dort sah gefiel mir gar nicht.

Oranges Wasser am Boden.. Nein, das darf nicht wahr sein!
NT Stecker ziehen, keine Kompromissen.. schnell! 
Lapen, wo seit ihr..? Schnell! 

Nach drei viertel Stunden Fluchen und Nerven hab ich die Kiste Demontiert.
Das Leck als solches liess sich nicht sehen, ich konnte nur feststellen, dass es von der Pumpe aus kam.

Immerhin gut, da diese zu unterst positioniert ist und somit wenig schaden Produzieren kann. 

Als wär das jetzt nötig, fing ich halt an mit demontieren.
Die Pumpe auszubauen war die Hölle. Ich brauchte zwei Stunden dafür. 

Immerhin hatte sich die undichte Stelle dann schnell gefunden und ich hatte das richtige Element demontiert!
Fragt mich aber nicht wie viele Fluchwörter ich in der Stunde gebraucht habe-

Das Plexitop der Duallaing's war undicht! Was für eine Sch*****! 
Nicht mal drei viertel Jahr hats das ding gehalten!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr sehen könnt war das ganze Nervenraubend vom schlimmsten. 
Zum Glück ist meine Stutzen fürs Wasserablassen da, so gings einigermassen Flott. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf alle Fälle, muss ich jetzt auf ein neues Top warten! 
Das heisst ich hab mindestens eine Woche keinen PC mehr..! 

So long!


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. August 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi!

Mein Beileid - so was ist immer ärgerlich.
Ich kämpfe auch gerade - willst Du nicht bei NobLorRos eintreten?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (3. August 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

 Uiuiui, das ist ja gerade noch einmal gut gegangen, da hätte noch mehr passieren können.
Gott sei Dank hast du die Pumpe unten montiert, wirst du dir wieder ein Plexi- Top holen??


----------



## Bagui (3. August 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Wie konnte dein Projekt so an mir vorbeigehen.
Ich mein ich hab viel von dir gelesen und auch andere reden ab und zu über dich (nur gutes versteht sich)
Allein das Case ist der Wahnsinn, bin total neidisch.
Hab leider keine Zeit dafür mir 93 Seiten durchzulesen aber du hast da bis jetzt eine sehr gute Arbeit abgeliefert. 
Ich werde das ganze natürlich weiterverfolgen 

Gruß Bagui


----------



## Koyote (3. August 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

WOW ! 1 A Super verarbeiteter Mod


----------



## Own3r (3. August 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ich hoffe mal, dass nichts kaputt gegangen ist. Aber es ist komisch, dass das Plexi-Top der Pumpen ein Leck bekommt. Ich wünsche dir einen reibungslosen Einbau der Pumpen


----------



## D4K1NE (3. August 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi Affli,

ohhh mannnnnnn.... is doch echt mal voll für´n Arsch... tust mir echt leid. Da will man sich an nem fertigen Top-Mod freuen und dann das

Ich hoff du bekommst schnell einen Ersatz

Achja, obwohl ich noch nicht lang hier bin, hab ich mir alles durchgelesen
Bin ja mal auf ausbaustufe zwei gespannt - aber mach erst noch den MaxData fertig, dann kannste dich voll und ganz auf´s Lian Li konzentrieren

Gruß


----------



## affli (4. August 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi,

Danke viel mals für eure Anteilnahme und Lob!
Solche Dinge sind einfach sehr belastend, vorallem wenn kein Ersatzrechner da steht! 

Jedoch muss sich wohl jeder der ne Wakü verbaut bewusst sein,
das Solche sachen einfach passieren können! 

Nur ist es doppelt Ärgerlich das ein Produktefehler Vorlag.

Aquatuning will mir wohl keinen Ersatz gewähren, da das Produkt bereits im 09 bestellt wurde.
An Lager hat auch kein gleiches Top mehr...

Jetzt heisst es halt Abwarten und Däumchen drehen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier zwei Ausgebaute Pitspobel. Ein mal mit der Zange berührt und schon ist das Schwarz ab!
So schön wie diese Dinger auch sein mögen, aber der Preis ist einfach lächerlich! 

Meine Updates in den nächsten zwei Wochen werden wohl auch sehr dürftig sein,
da es jetzt einfach Mühsam wird jedesmal an einen anderen Rechner zu gehen.

Ich werd euch aber auf dem laufenden halten! 

So Long


----------



## Koyote (4. August 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hi, das mit dem Plexideckel der undicht ist, ist natürlich schade, aber du hast doch bisher top Arbeit geleistet und darauf kommt es an. Das mit den Schraubtüllen ist leider bei vielen so, wenn man sie richtig festdrehen möchte geht die Farbe ab


----------



## h_tobi (7. August 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Keine Angst affli, wir werden geduldig warten. Hoffentlich bekommst du schnell ein neues TOP an Land. 

Das mit den Tüllen ist schon heftig, bei dem Preis sollte es eigentlich besser halten.


----------



## lemon (10. August 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Shit,

das mit der Pumpe tut mir leid.
Aber siehe es erstmal positiv, vielleicht kommst Du dann auf andere Gedanken. 

LG lemon


----------



## BrainChecker (10. August 2011)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Ohhhhh....das ist ja mal schei** 
Deshalb bin ich immer noch nicht auf WaKü umgestiegen....

Aber wennn nur die Pumpe kaputt ist gehts ja noch mal, denn diesen Traumhaften Mod zur Hälfte zu ersetzen wäre ja katastrophal


----------



## reisball (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hey affli, lange nichts passiert in deinem TB, trotzdem gibts was Neues.

Du bist Mr. Januar ^^.
Ich hoffe du freust dich.

KLICK


----------



## affli (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

*Hi Leute*

Reisball hat natürlich recht, schon viel zu lange wurde Meinerseits nicht mehr berichtet. 
Nur leider komme ich zurzeit Basteltechnisch zu rein gar nichts. 

Bin gerade dabei die Vorarbeit für's Innenarchitekturstudium zu erarbeiten. 
20 Seiten A3 als Dosier zu gestallten ist nicht gerade mal so gemacht. 

Daher muss ich im Moment die Pendenzen anderweitig setzen. 

Nichts deto trotz Läuft der PC seit geräumer Zeit wieder einwandfrei ohne Zwischenfälle. 
Das defekte Laingtop wurde vor einer Weile ausgewechselt! (leider musste viel zu lange darauf warten) 
Aquatuning hat mir zwar einen Rabatt erlassen, aber das Top wurde auf meine Kosten bestellt. 

Ich hab mir aber fest vorgenommen im Verlauf dieser Woche mal wieder aktuelle Foto's zu machen. 
Da ich doch das ein oder andere in der zwischenzeit Optimiert habe. 

Fertig kann sich das gute Ding leider aber immer noch nicht nennen.
Ich hätte noch einige Ideen die ich umsetzen möchte um den Mod doch dann irgendwie zu beenden. 

Hoffen wir (ich) mal das dies auch soweit klappt. 
Den die Hardware wird auch nicht Jünger und bald wär diesbezüglich auch ein Update nötig. 

So viele Pläne und so wenig Zeit.. Immer das selbe! 

@Reisball
Das freut mich natürlich sehr! Besten Dank dafür! 
Deine Seite wird immer wie besser, echt eine gelungene Idee! 


*So long *

​


----------



## affli (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

*Der Finale Akt 2012*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Werte Besucher*

  Im September *2009* hat damals mein Projekt offiziell begonnen. 
  Etliche Fails aber genau so viele Erfolge wurden seit jeher verzeichnet. 

  Obwohl noch nie von einem Ende dieses Mod's die rede war,
  ist in den letzten 10 Monate kaum mehr was gemacht worden. 

  Es war eine lange und Intensive Zeit weshalb ich etwas die Lust verloren hatte 
und zum Schluss einfach nur noch wollte, dass die Kiste gebraucht werden kann. 

  Bis zum gestrigen Tag hat das Orange Lian-Li mir auch ausserordentlich gute Dienste geleistet
 und mich jeden Tag an meine doch gelungen Arbeiten erinnert. 

  Nun hat mich der Ergeiz aber doch gepackt und ich will noch ein halbes Jahr in den Mod Investieren
 und ein Ende für euch aber genau so für mich finden! 

  Dies hat aber auch andere Gründe:

  Wie einige von euch Wissen wollt ich ein Casecon machen.
Bereits die Grundkonstruktion hät mich aber viel Geld gekostet, geschweige den das ganze Con!

  Da ich aber Ende Sommer 2012 mit einem Studium beginnen werde, 
musste ich Finanziell einige harte Entscheidungen treffen!  

Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich entschieden das HTPC Casecon nicht oder noch nicht Auszuführen. 
Zumindest nicht bis wieder Ordentlich Kohle rein kommt. 

  Also stand ich nun da und überlegte mir wie ich weiterfahren könnte. 
  Irgendwas zu Basteln musste her, aber möglichst mit geringen Kosten. 

  Was war also näherliegend als mein Lian-Li! 
  Ein paar Details störten mich sowiso und fertig, nein fertig war es ja auch nicht. 

  Hinzu kam, dass ich das Orange Wasser unbedingt auswechseln wollte,
  da ich anfangs die Komponenten kaum gespült hatte und auch kein Filter verbaute. 

  Also fing ich vor ein paar Tagen an das komplette Gehäuse zu zerlegen! 
  Nun steht seit gestern Abend wieder das nackte Gehäuse vor mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun genau hier an diesem Punkt geht mein Tagebuch wieder weiter. 

*Das grosse Ziel besteht also darin bis zum Juli hier endgültig Finale Bilder zu liefern. *

  Als erstes will jetzt erst mal die best. Hardware fliegend aufgebaut werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Das ist ein grosser Nachteil des ganzen. Mein Zweitrechner wurde verkauft, 
  weshalb ich eigentlich auf das Lian-Li angewiesen bin. 

  Aber auch das wird irgendwie funktionieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Weitere Details zu den kommenden Arbeiten verrate ich in nächsten Post...
*


----------



## reisball (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Hey affli, schön dass es nun doch endlich zum finalen Abschluss kommt.


----------



## kero81 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing*

Jaja, so ist das mit den Süchtigen. Werden sie einmal an ihre Sucht erinnert gehts sofort weiter! 

Einfach nur Traumhaft dein Projekt. Ich freu mich drauf wenn du wieder bissl mehr Zeit zum Modden investieren kannst. 

Btw. Reisball, die Page ist wirklich gut.  Würde die gerne verlinken bei mir wenn ich darf.


----------



## affli (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

*Der Finale Akt 2012 Teil 2*

*Nun, was soll den eigentlich jetzt noch passieren? *

*Äussere Änderungen:*

*Die Front:*
Das schwarz matte Lochblech wird komplett rausgeschnitten!
Es folgt ein Rauchgraues Inlay passend zu den Slot's und der Sichtseite. 

*Der Deckel:*
Die Klappe für die externen Anschlüsse und die bestehenden Taster kommen weg. 
Ich werde einen grosszügigen Ausschnitt im Deckel machen und auch ein Inlay einsetzen ink. neuem Powertaster. 

*Der Boden und das Heck:
*Bleiben grösstenteils unangetastet. Allenfalls werde ich gewisse Löcher ausspachten und teilweise Nachlackieren. 

*Innere Änderungen:*

Die obere und sicherlich untere Midplate werden entfernt und komplett neu Designt. 
Allenfalls (wie könnt es anders sein) gibts ein sLight. 

Der Front AGB (LW) wird allenfalls rausgeschmissen. Zwecks besserer Entlüftung der Wakü. 

Die Schläuche werden auf Schwarz gewechselt, allenfalls auf 16/10er.

Die Plexiarbeiten werden Teilweise neu gemacht.

Die Verkabelung wird komplett überarbeitet.

Die Beleuchtung wird komplett überarbeitet. 
*
Dies zum Plan bis jetzt. *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anbei gibts noch ein paar Detailbilder vom bestehenden Aufbau für euch: 
Dieser wird auch weitestgehen unangetastet bleiben, da ich wohl keine HW wechsle. (Kostengründe)
Ausserdem gefällt mir das Board inkl. allen Kühler sehr gut! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ausserdem habe ich mal die Leitfähigkeit der Abgelassenen Flüssigkeit gemessen -> Erschreckend! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohlverstanden: Unser Leitungswasser hat einen Tieferen Wert! (380) (Angabe in microsiemens pro cm2)

Ich werde von nun an sowiso nur noch Dest. Wasser mit Zusatz verwenden. 

*So, das wars auch schon fürs erste! Bis bald ihr lieben! *

@Reis und Kero
Herzlichen Dank euch zwei.


----------



## Own3r (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Guter Zeitplan bis jetzt! 

Ich hoffe, dass du alles ohne Probleme (Fails) schaffst, denn dann hast du wirklich ein super Projekt beendet.


----------



## Bagui (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Die Pics sehen richtig richtig super dupa geil aus. 
Also ich freu mich auf das Ende, obwohl ein Ende ist immer irgendwo "traurig" aber ich freue mich richtig. 
Diese Farben sind echt der Wahnsinn, mach weiter ich bleib am Ball

Bagui


----------



## Ben™ (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Mensch affli, dass sieht richtig fett aus!! 
[xABO]!!


----------



## affli (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Guten Morgen Allerseits

Damits auch gleich weitergeht im Takt, war ich gestern Abend auch schon richtig fleissig. 

Ich lass aber einfach mal Bilder Sprechen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Ihr sehen könnt ist das Lochblech bereits weg.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt müssen nur noch die Ecken ausgearbeitet werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach kommt ein Rauchgraues Inlay mit Ausschnitten da rein. 
Das muss aber erst mal aufgezeichnet und designt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle fixen Teile wurden demontiert. Jetzt ist es wirklich leer da drin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Plan wäre das ganze Innenleben selber zu machen. 
Das wird aber eine heiden Arbeit die ich mir da aufgehalst habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber egal, dass wird richtig sexy.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Own3r & Bagui & Ben
Danke für die Zusprüche und das Lob.. 

*So long.*


----------



## MatMade142 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Da bin ich natürlich auch wieder dabei. Wünsch dir ein erfolgreiches Moddingjahr, auch wenn ich mich schon auf dein Con gefraut habe.
Ich würde alledings die Schläuche Orange lassen, sonst wirds zu viel schwarz.


----------



## Ben™ (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*


----------



## BENNQ (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Da ich den Anfang des TBs verpasst hab freu ich mich richtig das du jetzt noch mal alles 'neu' aufbaust 

Sieht wirklich super aus


----------



## HolstenDose (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

sehr nice.................


----------



## Midsna (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Na sobald ich Orange höre muß ich einfach dabei sein  Außerdem bin ich ja ein erklärter Fan von deiner Arbeit


----------



## affli (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

*Die unnötige Slotblende*

Abend Leute,

Samstag hab ich angefangen die untere midplate zu entwickeln. 
Leider ist davon noch so gut wie nichts zu sehen trotz den 6 Stunden arbeit. 

Gut, die Planung dauerte auch länger als erhofft aber der überltäter lag wo anders.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe aus verschiedenen Gründen den untersten Steg der Kartenslots entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies bringt mir verschiedene Vorteile. Allem voraus genügend Platz für ein sLight unterhalb der Blenden.
Da der neue Boden gegenüber dem bestehenden keinen Absatz aufweisen wird, 
hätte ich ansonsten zu wenig platz für die Pumpe unterhalb gehabt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit etwas kreativität ergab sich also dieses Coverblech welches auch mit die gekürzte Blende verschliesst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die midplate als soches wird wie per Karton Muster gezeig ausgeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hierfür habe ich mir extra 2mm Alu geholt um die Aussteifung zu verbessern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese wesentlichen Änderungen zwingen mich dazu auch das Mainbordtray neu anzufertigen.
Aber irgendwie hab ich im Gefühl das sich das lohnen wird. Hoffen zumindest darf ich noch.

*@**MatMade142 & Ben™ & BENNQ & HolstenDose & **Midgardsnake
Herzlichen Dank Jungs!  *


----------



## Thunder1978 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Abo x

gefällt mir sehr gut, sehe auch du liebst die details so wie ich


----------



## MatMade142 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Sehe ich da Kreppband auf dem Deckel? Was er da wohl noch wegschneiden will?


----------



## D4K1NE (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

JUHUUUUU!!!! Es geht endlich weiter! 

Weiterhin viel Erfolg für dein Projekt - das wird mit Sicherheit ein voller Erfolg


----------



## lemon (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Sauber affli!

Du wirst einer der wenigen sein, die die Energie haben, ein solches Projekt wirklich durchzuziehen! Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## affli (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

*Ein kleiner Teaser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hat deutlich Zeit und Motivation gekostet bis der kleine wieder lief. 
Es gab Sekunden wo ich dachte; War das nötig..? 

*Jetzt kanns aber erst richtig los gehen! *

@Thunder1978 & D4K1NE & lemon
Besten herzlichen Dank für die Motivation. 

@Made
Tja, ich weiss selber noch nicht ganz was da weggeschnitten werden soll. 
_
Bis die Tage liebe Leser_


----------



## Ben™ (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Was hastg denn da für eine Radion stecken? 5870?
Der Sleeve weiß du gefallen...


----------



## affli (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

*Die Planung der unteren Midplate*

Ich hoffe ich habe alles richtig ausgemessen und ausgeklügelt, 
damit ich am Weekend die eine Midplate Kanten könnte. 

Der Plan sieht folgendermassen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oberhalb der neue Zwischenboden und unterhalb die bestehende Situation. 
Eine sehr störende sache ist, dass Lian-Li das Mainboardtray sprich den Auflagewinkel
dermassen weit hinten verbaut, das kaum Luft zum verlegen der Kabel bleibt. 

Ich werde diese Situation so gut wie überhaupt Platz zur Verfügung steht verbessern!
Den bestehenden Winkel werde ich nicht mehr verbauen, das Tray wird verschraubt.
Dies ermöglicht der Winkel des Bleches welcher neu gegen unten gekantet wird. 

Das heisst ich werde sehr, sehr genau Arbeiten müssen damit das Mainboard wieder in die best. Aussparung passt. 

Ausserdem habe ich jetzt auch die Masse und Materialen für das sLight festgelegt. 

*Wie ihr also seht, habe ich wieder genügend Arbeit für die nächsten Tage! *

@Ben
Jap genau ich habe eine meiner 5870er wieder auf Luftkühlung umgebaut. 
Ein fliegender Aufbau per Wakü war mir einfach zu Riskant.


----------



## Ben™ (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Hui, das hört sich ja turbolent an...
...dann wünsche ich dir auf jeden Fall ein gutes Gelingen und hoffentlich keine Fails.


----------



## EisTeeToBi (20. Januar 2012)

Ben schrieb:
			
		

> Hui, das hört sich ja turbolent an...
> ...dann wünsche ich dir auf jeden Fall ein gutes Gelingen und hoffentlich keine Fails.



Dem schließ ich mich an. Dein LinanLi sah meiner Meinung nach so auch schon richtig gut aus . Wenn das überarbeitete dann noch besser wird, Hut ab . Viel Erfolg.


----------



## affli (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Das Blech die Zweite

Heute (Samstags) schlechtes Wetter und ich hatte Zeit.
Ab in die Werkstatt und weiter gehts mit dem Zwischenboden. 

Grübel.. Grübel.., Nein; Ich Idiot. 

Das Blech welches ich letzten Samstag gemacht habe, war leider nicht ganz durchdacht! 
Ich will auch gar nicht näher darauf eingehen aber um es so gut wie möglich zu machen,
wurde das Blech noch ein zweites mal Gemacht! Nur etwas länger...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr seht, habe ich den steg nach unten "ergänzt" .. .. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat echt Überwindung gekostet die Arbeit noch mal auf mich zu nehmen. 
Obwohl wie ich finde sich die Arbeit gelohnt hat. 

Als ich dann nun endlich mal überhaupt zum Zwischenboden fand war schon der halbe Tag gelaufen. 
Ich entschied mich also für Phase zwei, Ausgehen streichen und weitermachen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt Stunden später, sieht das ganze so aus! 
Diese Abwicklung inkl. Ausschnitte hat mich echt gefordert! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mehr Zeit hat dieses liebe schöne Detail gebraucht.. Der Lian-Li Schriftzug ist Freestyle Aufgezeichnet und natürlich Handmade. 
Der Feinschliff ist noch angesagt aber es gefällt mir schon ganz gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um dem Zwischenboden optimalen halt zu geben werde ich anstelle der original Stütze,
das querblech für die Pumpen als fix vernieteten Teil einsetzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls nichts dazwischen kommt werd ich Morgen (Sonntag) den Boden Abkanten. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Erik Cartman (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Richtig schön geworden der Schritfzug 
Geiles Projekt aber das muss ich dir wohl nicht sagen


----------



## Midsna (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Hey affli 

na die Arbeit hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt.  Und der Schriftzug ist erste Sahne  Soll der Schriftzug beleuchtet werden??


----------



## Chris_Oi (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Schöne Arbeit haste da mit dem Schrftzug gemacht.
Gefällt mir


----------



## Ben™ (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an: Sieht einfach gut nur gut aus!!


----------



## affli (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Abkanten die Erste

Heute konnte ich wie gehoft zur Abkantbank. 
Ich bin mit dem Resultat sehr Zufrieden, die saubere Vorarbeit hat sich ausgezahlt!
Die Masse stimmen auf den mm genau, die Abwicklung war also richtig. 

Ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler habe ich gefunden aber der ist nicht weiter schlimm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Blech ist nur hingelegt, daher sind Abweichungen zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich übrigens fragt warum der Schriftzug so nach oben gedrück wurde dem sei gesagt;
Die Seitenwand hat jeweils 4.5cm Rand bis zum Sichtfenster, daher passt alles wie geplant! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als letztes Bild ist bereits das zugeschnittene Blech für den oberen Zwischenboden zu sehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@EisTeeToBi & Erik Cartman & Chris_Oi & Ben™
Herzlichen Dank Leute!

@Midgardsnake
Danke dir Snake! Jap hinter den Schrifzug kommt ein beleuchtetes Acryl. 

Jetzt wünsch ich euch allen einen angenehmen Sonntag Abend und bis bald.


----------



## Bagui (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Deine beiden Pumpen find ich immer wieder klasse 
Das Case, auch super geworden. Die Bilder sehen schon sehr sehr schön aus. Dein oben genannter Fail wäre mir ohne den Kringel gar nicht so recht aufgefallen. 
Leider ist dein Papier welches du hinter dein Case gehalten, geklebt oder wie auch immer, ein wenig geknickt, ansonsten wären deine Pics noch viel viel geiler gekommen. 

Wie gesagt ansonsten freu ich mich auf weitere Bilder weil mir dieses Orange total zusagt (mein "Arbeitszimmer" ist auch teilweise Orange  )

Gruß Bagui


----------



## MatMade142 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Das abkanten ist ja mal makellos, ich kann leider kein Fail entdecken.  Du verbesserst dich von mal zu mal.


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Nicht schlecht saubere Arbeit   ich wüsste gar nicht wie ich das in meinen Alltag bekommen soll


----------



## Chris_Oi (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Das Bild mit dem durchscheinenden Licht ist echt klasse...
wie die Blecharbeiten und der Mod im gesamten auch.
Nice!


----------



## Snap (22. Januar 2012)

sehr schönes Projekt


----------



## affli (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Der Abkantungs Teaser

Ich hatte euch doch schon lange versprochen Bilder von der Abkantbank zu Zeigen. 
Nun hab ich's endlich geschaft..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr sehen könnt ist das schon ein betagtes Modell. 
Kann aber bis 1.60 lange und bis 3mm Alublech Kanten. 
Ich bin auf jedenfall überglücklich das ich das nette Ding brauchen darf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So bald Martin der Besitzer Pensioniert wird (4Jahre) geht es in meine Hände über.. 


@Bagui
Herzlichen Dank an dich!
Jap, die Pumpen gefallen mir auch sehr gut!
Ausserdem hält der Lack jetzt schon 1.5 Jahre unter Wasser.. 
Du meinst den Fail von meinem Rückwandblech..? 
Ja, er sitzte an einem kleinen Ort, bringt aber meines erachtens sehr viel besserung. 

@MatMade142
Danke dir Mat! Der Angesprochene Fail (Schönheitfehler) kann auch nicht gesehen werden. 
Es wäre nur im nachhinein schöner gewesen wenn ich den Boden vorne hin zur Front etwas verlängert hätte.

@StrahlemanDeluxe
Danke schön. Ich Frag mich manchmal auch wo her ich die Zeit nehme.
Es müssen leider viele andere Sachen warten oder leigen bleiben. 
Ich mach es nur so gerne, das das Projekt bzw. meine Arbeiten Priorität haben. 

@Chris_Oi & Snap
Dankeschön Jungs. 

*Weiteres Vorgehen:*
Diese Woche werd ich erst mal wieder etwas Zeit in meine Vorarbeit fürs Studium stecken müssen. 
Daher wirds wohl oder übel erst zum Weekend wieder was sichtbar neues geben. 
Aber jetzt gibts sowiso erst mal wieder viel zu Planen. Der obere Zwischenboden, das Mainboardtray usw. 
Die Lüfter werde ich wie beim Maxdata mit einem Coverblech versehen. 

Es gibt also noch sehr viel Arbeit...


----------



## MatMade142 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

 Das ist mal ein Erbstück, dass man(n) auch gebrauchen kann.  ...


----------



## Ben™ (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Super Sache affli! Das sieht alles richtig gut aus bisher.
Kann es mir schon richtig gut vorstellen wenns nicht mehr so nackt ist.

Und wenn du die Abkantbank geschenkt bekommst kann ich nur sagegen: NEID!


----------



## D4K1NE (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Du verwendest aber schon Alu, oder? Sieht stellenweise wie Stahlblech aus...? Ansonsten gute Arbeit bisher


----------



## affli (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Obere Midplate die Erste

Abend Leute,

In den letzten Tagen ist mit Mühe und Not der zweite Zwischenboden entstanden. 
Blöderweise hat das Blech etwas viel Luft.. (1mm ist irgendwo verschwunden) 

Zum Vernieten wird das hoffentlich kaum ein Problem darstellen, ansonsten muss ich dann halt Improvisieren. 
Hab mir auch schon überlegt an der Kante einen 0.8mm alustreifen Aufzukleben. Mal schauen. 

Erst mal aber ein paar Bilder: (Dies mal Schwarzweiss weil ich beim Weissabgleich total versagt habe) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosse veränderungen gegeüber dem Standart Boden war leider nicht möglich. 
Zumindest nicht ohnen umplatzierung der Lüfteraussparungen und der LW Slots. Lian-Li hat hier leider keinen Spielraum gelassen.

Trotzdem wurden ein Paar Details verbessert. Mehr aber ein ander mal dazu. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Abschluss gibts noch ein Bild vom abgekanteten Pumpen-Halterungs-Stützen-Blech.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@MatMade142 & Ben™
Ich hoffe nur ich bekomm das schöne alte Ding dann auch wirklich! 

@D4K1NE
Du hast schon recht, die Bilder täuschen teilweise etwas. Aber ich kann dich beruhigen das ist Alu. 

Angenehmen Abend allerseits!


----------



## reisball (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Sieht doch schon mal recht vielversprechend aus . Sollte es wirklich nur 1mm sein, dürfte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## D4K1NE (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Bin ja echt mal gespannt wie die dann "in Aktion" aussieht - scheint mir aber sehr gut zu passen. Und das wichtigste ist das du dann nicht mehr diese hässlichen Löcher in der Platte hast.

Wo fehlt denn der Millimeter? In der Länge? Oder am Falz? Nen Millimeter kann man i.d.R. schon ausbessern - ich lass mich da einfach  mal überraschen  

Die Abkantbank finde ich auch super - magst die ned zufällig nach München bringen? 

So far - stay modded!


----------



## Ben™ (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Hat schon was menn man Zugriff auf eine Abkantbank hat. 
Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr sauber aus - weiter so!


----------



## affli (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Die Rauchgraue Acrylfront 

Moin Leute,

Nach längerem Studiengang gestern Abend habe ich ein "Bauablaufproblem" enddeckt. 

Ich muss fast gezwungenermassen als erstes das Inlay in der Front kleben. 

Ansonsten kann ich leider unmöglich die beiden Zwischenböden fest Vernieten. 
Das Plexi lässt sich logischerweise ansonsten leider nicht mehr einfahren und Aufkleben. 

*Das Nervt mich etwas*, weil ich kein Rauchgrause Acryl mehr habe und dies eigentlich erst zum Schluss einsetzen wollte. 

Nun gut, es gibt halt jetzt keinen anderen Weg und so hab ich mich um die ersten Entwürfe gekümert. 

Eigentlich dachte ich erst an einen schönen Schriftzug in der Front, 
welcher durchgängig gefrässt wird und somit auch gleich die Zuluft gewährleist!

Aber irgendwo bin ich mir zur Zeit gerade überhaupt nicht mehr sicher wie es aussehen soll! 

Hab diesbezüglich mal ein paar Varianten Aufgezeichnet die meine ersten groben Ideen aufzeigen sollen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst mal vier Varianten mit Schriftzügen. Über Platzierung und Schriftart lässt sich noch Disskutieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach habe ich angefangen mit nur einer Art von Lüftungsschlitze, welche mir fast besser Gefallen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Zeit bin ich aber echt gerade etwas Planlos gegen welche richtung es gehen soll!
*Ich erhoffe mir also ein paar Meinungen von Euch diesbezüglich..!*

Soll es nur Schriftzüge geben? Welche Art? Kombiniert mit Schlitzen?
Nur Ausschnitte ohne Schriften? Ach je, ich kann mich nicht Entscheiden! 

Ich werd jetzt erst mal Material besorgen!
In den nächsten zwei Wochen wird sowiso nicht viel Passieren. 
Hab noch ein paar Tage frei und habe meiner Dame einen Ausflug versprochen!

----------------------------------

@reisball
Besten Dank, ja es handelt sich wirklich nur um einen Milimeter. 

@D4K1NE
Du sagst es, Ich hab mich echt auch immer geärgert über die Löcher in der oberen Midplate!

Der eine Milimeter fehlt mir in der Länge, sprich vom Rücken zur Front. 
Hab mir aber gestern überlegt wohl doch noch ein Blech anzukleben,
möchte unter keinen Umständen das die Nieten das Gehäuse oberhalb zusammenziehen. 

Aber nur falls wirklich alles passt, ansonsten mach ich das Ding halt noch mal. 

@Ben™
Auch an dich hezlichen Dank!
Jap, ich schätze es echt sehr das ich zugriff auf diese Bank habe.


----------



## Ben™ (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Wenn dann Variante 7 oder 8. Die anderen gefallen mir pesönnlich gar nicht.
Aber affli lass dir dabei Zeit und halte somit deine hohen Ansprüche. 

Vielleicht auch ein Mix aus allen?  Du machst das schon. Gruß Ben

Edit: Vll. auch irgendwo orientieren was dir gut gefällt und dann ein bisschen abwandeln und um Designen.


----------



## MatMade142 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Ich bin auch für Variante 7, nur mit zwei weiteren kleineren Strichen in der Mitte.
Das wird bestimmt nicht leicht umzusetzen sein, aber wie ich dich kenne wirst du das Pferd schon schaukeln.


----------



## reisball (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Ich find Variante 6 ganz cool, nummer 7 aber auch .


----------



## Bagui (1. Februar 2012)

Könnte mir auch eine Mischung aus 5 & 7 vorstellen. Oder halt nur die 7.aber allein könnte es sehr wenig sein.naja mach langsam vielleicht hast du ja noch Ideen.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Eine Mischung aus 1 & 7 würde auch gut kommen.


----------



## euihyun2210 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Ich stimme für 5 oder 6


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Ich finde 6 und 7 Klasse


----------



## wrap-king (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Ich bin für Nummer 7, wobei ein Schriftzug dazu auch coll wäre!


----------



## D4K1NE (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Hmmm... bin von keinem richtig überzeugt. Am ehesten noch Nr. 7.
Falls du was mit nem Schriftzug machen willst, dann am besten was dezentes. Als Text würde ich aber nicht Lian Li Modwork etc. verwenden. Wenn dann "The orange Lian Li-Thing" - so heißt ja auch das Projekt (oder auch "The orange Thing" o.ä.).

Letztendlich ist es deine Sache - ich bin aber der Meinung das dir da noch was besseres einfällt. Mach dir lieber nochmal gedanken - läuft ja nix davon 

So far - stay modded


----------



## Shadow80 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Kann mich da nur anschliessen, finde Version 7 auch am edelsten.

Weiter so


----------



## affli (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Helo Leutz

So nach meiner zwei Wöchigen Pausierung meld ich mich wieder zurück.
War die letzten 5 Tage mit meiner Freundin in Berlin und bin nun wieder gut Erholt. 

Als erstes mal einen grossen Dank für die vielen Rückmeldungen betreffend der Frontgestalltung. 
Gut zu sehen gegen welche Richtung es in dem fall gehen muss! Das bringt mir schon sehr viel. 
Habe diesbezüglich auch schon New's diese aber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt. 

Da ich dieses Wochenende gut Zeit haben werde ein paar Stunden in der Werkstatt zu verbringen,
habe ich mir überlegt was als nächstes anfällt. Es geht also nun erst mal weiter mit der Rückwand. 

Ich hab nämlich ein weiteres schönheitsproblem enddeckt. 
Der Hecklüfter (14cm) der mir (von Lian-Li) zu eingeengt platziert wurde muss weichen! 

Also zeige ich euch nachstehend anhand einer Zeichnung was ich in den nächsten Wochen machen werde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hellrot* ist das bereits gemachte Blech am Rücken. 
*Dunkelrot* das zusätzliche (Neue) Blech welches ich am Weekend machen werde! 

Da ich nun die beiden Midplaten auf einer Flucht habe störte es mich sehr,
dass der untere 14er Lufi völlig aus dem Konzept viel und 1.5cm über die obere Midplate herausragte. 

Nun war also klar das ich ein Blech einsetzen werde, welches die Aussparrung für einen 12cm Lufi anpasst. 
Da ich wie beim Max D. Abdeckungen für die Lüfter mache wird neu also alles *auf einer Flucht liegen*. 

Ausserdem kann ich mit dem neuen Blech auch gleich den fehlenden mm für den Zwischenboden Ausgleichen! 
Ein weiterer positiver Aspekt, der ganze Rücken wird neu Ausgespachtelt und hinten wie vorne neu Lackiert. 

Ihr seht also es passiert noch einiges, man darf gespannt das Wochenende abwarten!


----------



## Erik Cartman (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Jap gute Idee
So wirkt das ganze harmonischer.

MfG


----------



## D4K1NE (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Hmmm....
Wird das Blech dann von Hinten verschraubt, oder lässt du das einschweissen?

Auf jeden Fall kenn ich die Problematik - ist bei mir das selbe..... Bin damit auch nicht wirklich glücklich. Allerdings kommt sowas wie bei dir erst in Version II zum Zuge 

Bin echt mal gespannt was du am WE schönes treiben wirst - freu mich drauf!

Schöne Grüße in die Schweiz mein Freund 

Stay modded


----------



## leland (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

schönes ding  

bin auf das endprodukt gespannt 

[x] kriegt glei nen abo


----------



## affli (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Hi,

Gestern Abend habe ich mir das gezeigte Blech ausgemessen und Aufgezeichnet. 
Soweit, dass jetzt nur noch aufs Blech übertragen werden muss. 

Es gibt bereits schon wieder ein paar Optimierungen zu vermelden, aber seht selbst!
So wirds jetzt auch endgültig Ausgeführt am Weekend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr seht sitzen später beide Lüfter genau in einer Flucht. 
Ausserdem werden Neu *beide* in 12x12cm Lüfter Umgewandelt. 
Ich bin davon überzeugt so das schönste und stimmigste Gesammtbild zu erhalten!

Dem Detailfanatiker fällt bestimmt auf, das der übergang vom best. zum Neuen Blech anders angesetzt ist.
Aus verscheidenen Gründen werde ich das Blech noch mal etwas kürzen und das neue weiter nach unten ziehen. 

Zur Konstruktion bzw. D4K1NE seiner Frage:

Als erstes werde ich den rücken Hinten und Vorne komplett vom Lack befreien. 
Danach wird endfettet und die Beiden 0.8mm Bleche per 2Komponenten Flüssigmetall Kleber aufgeklebt. 
Um danach die ganzen Löcher und unebenheiten Auszugleichen wird alles soweit nötig Verspachtelt. 
Zu guter letzt wird wieder hinten wie vorne neu Lackiert. 

So das wars auch schon wieder von meiner Seite.. 

@Erik Cartman & D4K1NE & leland
Herzlichen Dank euch lieben!


----------



## MatMade142 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Als erstes hoffe ich, dass es dir gut in "meiner" Stadt gefallen hat.

Und nun zum Thema
Die Idee den unteren Lüfter auf 120mm zu reduzieren finde ich gut, genauso wie das untere Heckblech zu kürzen.
Allerdings würde ich den oberen Luffi in 140mm lassen, so behälst du den "Treppeneffekt", der duch das Heckblech entsteht, bei.(so wie in Schritt2)


----------



## D4K1NE (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*



affli schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gestern Abend habe ich mir das gezeigte Blech ausgemessen und Aufgezeichnet.
> Soweit, dass jetzt nur noch aufs Blech übertragen werden muss.
> ...



So und nicht anders hatte ich das von dir erwartet. So kannst du auch gleich die hässlichen Löcher für die WaKü-Schläuche schließen (falls nötig?!)
Ich würde mir aber auch überlegen, ob ich da nicht gleich eine Platte für den ganzen hinteren Teil mache - umso mehr die bedeckt, umso cleaner wird das Ganze nachher 



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Als erstes hoffe ich, dass es dir gut in "meiner" Stadt gefallen hat.
> 
> Und nun zum Thema
> Die Idee den unteren Lüfter auf 120mm zu reduzieren finde ich gut, genauso wie das untere Heckblech zu kürzen.
> Allerdings würde ich den oberen Luffi in 140mm lassen, so behälst du den "Treppeneffekt", der duch das Heckblech entsteht, bei.(so wie in Schritt2)



Ich muss dir hier vollkommen recht geben - oben sollte es bei einem 140er bleiben - den würde ich dann allerdings gleich noch mittig einsetzen. Schaut dann bestimmt schon symmetrisch und ordentlich aus! Dann fällt zwar die identische Flucht weg, aber die ist meiner Meinung nach nur beim unteren der beiden Lüfter nötig.

Letztendlich bleibt es deine Entscheidung, aber ich denke du solltest die ganze Heckpartie abdecken und so auch eine Halterung für das NT integrieren 

Bin aber auf jeden Fall auf das Resultat gespannt - das regt die Kreativität an 

Stay modded


----------



## affli (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Grüezi,

@MatMade142 & D4K1NE

Besten Dank für die wie immer wertvollen Meinungen von Euch zwei!
"Leider" bin ich dieses mal nicht mit euch Einig. 

Selbstverständlich kann ich euch aber gerne detailierter Aufzeigen warum es bei 2x 12cm Lüfter bleibt! 

Als Verständnis hierzu habe ich nachstehen den Grundriss für das Obere Geschoss beigefügt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wird später das Oberggeschoss oder soll ich sagen das Dachgeschoss aufgebaut werden. 
Da ich direkt hinter dem Lüfter eine Blende anbringen sieht man später dort gar nicht mehr die volle Gehäusetiefe. 

Der Lüfter, die SSD Halterung wie auch die Blende für die LW werden also auch alle Bündig werden. 
So zieht sich eine Flucht durch 3 Stockwerke! Ausserdem wirckt es wesentlich Ruhiger,
wenn intern zwei gleich grosse Lüfterverkleidungen übereiander stehen. 

Ausserdem habe ich den grossen Vorteil, das ich den oberen Lüfter deutlich nach oben drücken kann,
und so mehr zwischenraum von Unterkant Lüfter bis Oberkant Midplate habe um ein Dickes beleuchtetes Acryl einzusetzen. 

Ich hoffe ihr erkennt so meine Idee. *Es bleibt also bei 2x 120mm Lüfter Intern! *

So long


----------



## D4K1NE (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Aha - das erklärt einiges 
So gesehen gebe ich dir recht - schaut in sich sehr stimmig aus. Verstehe jetzt warum du das so haben willst (kann mir den original zustand ja praktischerweise jederzeit in Natura ansehen ) Allerdings sind mir persönlich die 140er lieber - sind, je nach Drehzahl, einfach leiser 

Aber eins ist noch immer nicht klar - wie viel deckt die Platte an der hinteren Aussenseite denn nun ab? Nur den Bereich der beiden 120er, oder das ganze Case bis unten?

Wird Zeit das es Wochenende wird - will frische Bilder vom Umbau sehen 

So far - stay modded!


----------



## reisball (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Die Planung ist top, jetzt ran an die Umsetzung.


----------



## affli (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

"Rückwandblech" No.2

Wie Gewünscht und auch Vorhergesagt die erste Bilder der geplanten/ausgeführten Verkleidung.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@D4K1NE
Antwort ergibt soch allenfalls mit den Bilder bzw. Antwort gibts verspätet- °müde°

Morgen/Heute gehts weiter. Gute Nacht.


----------



## reisball (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Sieht gut aus und den Ausschnitt für die Führungsschiene zur Befestigung der Seitenwand hast du auch gleich gemacht .
Bin gespannt wie viel du heute bzw. morgen noch schaffst und freu mich auf ein Update.


----------



## Midsna (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Sieht Klasse aus war ja allerdings nach dieser guten Vorplanung nicht anderst zu erwarten  Wird eigentlich alles was in deiner Planzeichnug dünn Orang ist auch Acryl und beleuchtet??

grüße de Snake


----------



## MatMade142 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

An deiner Arbeit gibt es mal wieder nichts  zu meckern.
Wie ich sehe verfällst du wieder in dein altes Muster:
Bis spät in die Nacht basteln und danach dann noch das Update schreiben. (und DU willst nicht mein Nachbar sein)


----------



## Ben™ (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Mensch affli - einfach nur TOP! Es ist immer wieder schön hier reinzuschauen!


----------



## affli (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

Die Rückwand das erste 

*So Leute, es ist geschafft. Das grosse Weekendziel erreicht. Die neue Rückwand lebt.* 

Es waren echt wieder Aufwändige Arbeiten sowie viele Stunden arbeit.
So ist es aber gerne gemacht, bei guter Planung und zufriedenstellenden Ergebnissen. 

Den Lack beidesitig am Rücken runterzuschleifen war echt die Pest, aber es war Sinvoll und ist gemacht. 
Aber ich zeig euch besser mal ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes ein Teaser vom verkleben der beiden Bleche. 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Ausschnitte für die Lüfter gingen erstaunlich leicht von der Hand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sitzt zu meinem Glück alles sehr genau! Das Freut mich sehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute habe ich dann Teilweise begonnen mit dem Aluspachtel zu arbeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Eiltempo ging die Zeit und das Wochenende ist bald wieder vorbei. 
Mal sehen ob ich nächste woche Zeit finde weiterzufahren. 

@reisball & Ben™
Danke viel mals euch beiden!

@Midgardsnake
Dankeschön! Jap, das kann man so deuten.
Es gibt selbstverständlich auch verbesserungen in der Beleuchtung. 

@MatMade142
Ich danke Dir. Musste echt schmunzeln ab deinem comment. 

*So long*


----------



## affli (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt beginnt)*

*Abend werte Besucher,*

Nur für euch; nachfolgend der Zwischenstand meiner aktuellen Arbeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis Bald!


----------



## SirToctor (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

willste mich verarschen affli?
du bist mein lieblingsgast in meinem tb. und du hast so ein mordsding laufen, und ich krieg das nicht mit?
eigentlich wollt ich jetzt pennen gehen - aber nun stehen 101 seiten vor mir. 

Ich meld mich morgen früh 

Edit: *puh* ich kenns doch schon. War scheinbar grad n bissl verbimmelt  aber ich war zu lang abstinent. Das wird sich jetzt ändern


----------



## Midsna (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Na da hat ja wieder jemand Stundenlang nix besseres zu tun gehabt als zu Spachteln und zu schleifen??  Allerdings ist das sicher so glatt das ne Fliege drauf ausrucht wa

Top Arbeit wie immer 

Grüße und schönes WE 
De Snake


----------



## reisball (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Armer affli die Spachtelzeit hat wieder begonnen...


----------



## Ben™ (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Dafür wird man doch mit super Ergebnisse belohnt oder?


----------



## affli (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

"Frontblech" das Erste

Helo liebe Leser

Leider ist nach wie vor nicht viel Zeit fürs Hobby übrig, weshalb ich nur mit kleinen Schritten vorwärts komme. 
Immerhin gibt es einen grosser Vorteil, man überstürtzt nichts und hat viel Zeit für die Planung und Gedankengänge. 

Nach langem Ausklügeln habe ich eine Lösung gefunden absolut Flexibel zu bleiben.
Das Dunklegraue Frontplexi kann nach aktuellem Stand der Planung also erst ganz zum Schluss montiert werden! 

*Beide Midplat's wie alles Innwendige wird verschraubt und deshalb zu jedem Zeitpunkt demontabel bleiben! 

*Damit es gelingt erst später das Plexi in die Front Einzusetzen, musste das Abgewinkelte Frontblech allseitig abgeändert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Winkel wurde allseitig bis ans Limit gekürzt (je 4mm) und beide untere querstreben entfernt. 
So ergibt sich genügend Platz das Plexi einzufädeln und an die Front zu Kleben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, jetzt hatte ich ein erwartetes Stabilitätsproblem. 
Als erstes bohrte ich die Eingenieteten Gewinde heraus um eine glatte Ebene zu erhalten. 
Danach schneidete ich ein 2mm Alublech passend als Rahmen zurecht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der mühevoll gekantete Winkel links hat einen guten Grund. Mehr dazu aber ein ander mal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosse Vorteile ergeben sich sobald die Bleche verklebt sind:
Das Frontblech ist Stabiler, leichter und zugleich unsichtbar von Aussen geworden. 
Die 3mm dicken Alu Konstruktion eignet sich Prima um Gewinde einzuschneiden. 

Zusammengesteckt sieht das ganze dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rahmen wird die Tage mal mit dem best. Blech Verklebt, allenfalls auch punktuell Vernietet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei bin ich natürlich so viel Motivation da ist fleissig am Spachteln und Schleifen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jede Offene und unebene Stelle wird ausgebessert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ist kein Ende in sicht, aber dafür wirds richtig Super! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@SirToctor & Midgardsnake & reisball & Ben
Danke Jungs, das wird scho, wie Ben schon sagte.. 

So Long!


----------



## reisball (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Kommt ein bischen spät, aber warum hast du die Ausschnite für die Lüfter nicht rund gemacht?
Ansonsten feine Spachtelarbeit.... , da hätte ich keine Lust drauf .


----------



## Midsna (1. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Also das ist keine motivation das ist pure hingabe gepaart mit ner kleinen Ecke Selbstgeislung. Wenn man fragen darf wieviel Std. du nur an dem Teil mit Spachteln und schleifen verbracht hast??

Ansonsten gibt es nur zu sagen  Super Arbeit!


----------



## SirToctor (1. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

es ist echt Wahnsinn - Midgardsnake hat schon recht - wie du hier spachtelst! Richtig Leidenschaft und dann bis zum letzten Detail! Das ist das was richtiges Modding ausmacht, wie ich finde. Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder! Aber wie gesagt: lass Dir Zeit - nicht, dass du die Lust verlierst!


----------



## Timmynator (1. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Kann sein, dass ich mich wiederhole: affli, du bist verrückt.


----------



## affli (2. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Abend,

Hab gerade eben meinen "aufwändigen" Rahmen in das Front-Profil eingeklebt. 
War nicht ganz einfach diese Fläche inkl. Anpressdruck in den 10min Aushärtungszeit des Klebers hinzubekommen. 
Hoffen wir mal es hat mir nichts verzogen oder dergleichen, ich bin irgendwie skeptisch. Lassen wir es mal Morgen werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@reisball
Ganz ehrlich ich steh gar nicht so auf die runden Ausschnitte. 
Ausserdem werden die Noisis Rahmen besser überdeckt. 

@Midgardsnake
Besten Dank für das Lob. Es sind viele Stunden, viele Stunden sowiso an diesem Case. 

@SirToctor
Danke, dir! Ja, das hat glaub ich wirklich viel mit Leidenschaft zu tun. 

@Timmynator
   .....  

Gute Nacht Leute


----------



## MatMade142 (2. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich muss immer wieder staunen, wie sauber du arbeitest.



affli schrieb:


> ...War nicht ganz einfach diese Fläche inkl. Anpressdruck in den 10min Aushärtungszeit des Klebers hinzubekommen...


In der langen Zeitspanne hättest du ruhig auch Bilder wärend des verklebens machen können.


----------



## Own3r (2. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Saubere und gut geplante Arbeit!

Mal sehen wie es hier weiter geht.


----------



## affli (3. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Morgen,

Hab heut Abend obwohl kaum was sichtbar ein wichtiger Teil geschafft. 
Sonntag gibts dann mal wieder ein anständiges Update! 

Bis dahin hab ich mir das Ziel gesetzt die beiden Zwischenböden inkl. Lainghalterung im Beta verschraubt zu haben. 

Jetzt aber erst mal zum jetzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "Frontblech" hat nun die Rohbauphase abgeschlossen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der genaue Betrachter stellt fest, dass ich auch an den "Flügel" jeweils einen Streifen 2mm Alu Aufgeklebt hab,  
um auch hier ein 3mm dicke Gewindestärke zu schaffen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Rahmen verstärkt den best. Rahmen enorm! Ist erstaunlich gut geworden. 
Trotzdem nicht ganz genau, so gibt es wieder mal etwas mehr schleifarbeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@MatMade142
Tut mir echt leid, auch dieses mal hab ich es versäumt. Ich sollt mich schämen.. 

@Own3r
Herzlichen Dank. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MatMade142 (3. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Über deine Arbeiten kann ich wie immer nicht meckern.
Ich hab da mal ne Frage, ist dein Gewindeschneider aus dem Supermarkt, der war nämlich vor kurzem bei uns im Angebot und ich war mir nicht sicher, ob man dem Ding trauen kann.


----------



## affli (4. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ein keiner Zwischenstand nach rund 8 Stunden Arbeit! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Mat
Da bin ich aber durchaus froh..! 
Nein, das ist ein "Dreher" aus dem Fachhandel, frag mich jetzt aber nicht nach der Marke. 
Hab mir aber letzthin mal ein Satz Luxx Gewindeschneider aus dem Baumarkt geholt und war eigentlich ganz Zufrieden.

Jetzt schlaf ich gut!


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (4. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

 mal wieder top Arbeit von dir


----------



## type_o (4. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Graz zur Main! 
Bei der Arbeit,  hast es Dir echt verdient! 
Gefällt mir, Dein Umbau weiter so! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Ben™ (4. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hey affli,

Glückwunsch zur Main! Es werden hier ja schon fast täglich Leute auf die Main gebracht (was ich nicht immer nachvollziehen kann).
*DU JEDOCH HAST ES DIR ABER WIRKLICH VERDIENT!! *

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie die Geschichte hier weiter geht und freue mich auf weiteres.


----------



## affli (4. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wow, ich und mein Lian-Li auf der Main?`? Besten Dank liebe PCGH! 
Besten Dank aber mindestens genau so, an euch werte Moder! 

Leider komme ich Heute nicht zum erhoften umfangreichen Update. 
Aber als kleine Entschuldigung immer hin ein paar coole Schnapschüsse nur für euch! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche allen einen angenehmen Wochenstart!


----------



## Midsna (5. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ach affli jetzt tu doch nicht so. Nur deshalb spachtelst du Std. lang wie ein Weltmeister um als Entschädigung ein Main Platz zu bekommen .

Ganz ehrlich gesagt hatte ich schon darauf gewartet und siehe da da steht er! *Und das zurecht!!!!!* 
Gratz dazu!!

An deiner Arbeit ist mal wieder nix auszusetzen sieht wieder gut aus! Das von dir entworfene Logo kommt wirklich gut dort unten. Freu mich auf die ersten beleuchtungs Bilder.

güße
de Midgardsnake


----------



## Svayne (5. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht wirklich der hammer aus! 

Schade das ich jetzt erst darauf gestossen bin 

mach wiiter so!
[ABO] isch gmacht


----------



## Bagui (5. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Falls du jemals auf die Idee kommen solltest die Pumpen innen rot zu lacken musst du sie mir unbedingt verkaufen 
Ich bin so neidisch drauf, aber sowas von. Dazu kommt noch die geile Position da vorne. 
Jetzt müsstest du nur noch ne Plexischeibe davorklemmen das die immer zu sehen sind. 
Und Gratz zur Main du hast es auf jeden Fall verdient 

Gruß Bagui


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (5. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich hab immer Angst, dass Mal was kaputt geht, wenn du wieder dranrumbaust. Aber wird ja immer besser


----------



## Timmynator (5. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



Bagui schrieb:


> Falls du jemals auf die Idee kommen solltest die Pumpen innen rot zu lacken musst du sie mir unbedingt verkaufen
> Ich bin so neidisch drauf, aber sowas von.



Man müsste die Rotoren doch eigentlich mit entsprechender Farbe in jedem beliebigen Farbton färben können, oder nicht? Hauptsache, die Farbe färbt nicht wieder aus und enthält keine Lösungsmittel o.ä., die die Schläuche angreifen.


----------



## noname1997 (5. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

oh man, dieses Projekt ist echt der Hammer. 
Ganz ehrlich... was braucht man, dass das so hammer wird? Ehrlich sagts mir? Fängt man einfach an oder wie läufts ich verstehs nicht 
Jedenfalls... echt ein geiles TB... schade, dass ich erst jetzt einsteige


----------



## affli (9. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Moin Gemeinde*

@Midgardsnake
Stimmt, jetzt hast du mich durchschaut.. was mach ich den jetzt nur? 
Besten Dank für deine Lobenden Worte und deine Unterstützung!

@Svayne
Keine Angst bist noch nicht zu spät, ich würd meinen genau richtig! 
Auch dir ein herzliches Dankeschön! 

@Bagui
Keine angst Bagui, rot werden die nie werden, das heisst die wandern auch nicht zu dir..! 
Ich find die Positionierung auch super, die passen wie angeschossen dahin! 
Ne Plexischeibe kommt ja sowiso davor, das wird glaub ich richtig Nett werden! 

@Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:>
Ich hoffe nicht, das es soweit kommt! Aber auch wenn, das gehört irgendwie dazu. 
So wie meine 4 oder gar 5 Grafikkarten die ich in dem Mod schon verbaut hatte.. 

@Timmynator
Ich denke auch das dies gut möglich ist! 
Meine Schaufelräder waren nun rund 1,5 Jahre unter Wasser und sehen aus wie am ersten Tag! 
Aber da muss ich auch meinem Lackierer auf die Schultern klopfen,
ich weiss nur, dass er nur für die Räder einen speziellen Zusatz in den Lack gemischt hat. 

@noname1997
Besten Dank an dich, solche Kommentare freuen mich natürlich immer wieder!
Was soll ich dir auf deine Frage nun Antworten? Ich denke es braucht Vorallem: 
Freude, Slebstvertrauen, Kreativität, Wissen, die richtigen Materialien, anständige Werkzeuge, Maschinen und vorallem sehr viel ZEIT! 

*@Thread

*Leider ist die Woche wieder im schnellflug an mir Vorbei und so ist kaum was passiert. 
Dieses Wochenende hab ich deutlich Programm, daher gehe ich nicht von grossen Fortschritten aus.. 

Immerhin habe ich die Planung der Lüftercaps sowie den Zwischenwänden im oberen Bereich grösstenteil Abgeschlossen. 
Viel zu sehen gibts dementsprechend leider nicht, nur meine Mustereinlagen aus Pappe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen angenehmen Tag allerseits!


----------



## Midsna (9. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Tja was sollst du machen ??? Einfach so weiter machen schlage ich vor 

Stimmt viel zu sehen gibts es nicht  allerdings sieht die Planung recht interesant aus auch wenn ich noch nicht so ganz ersehe wo was hin soll. Aber das ist nicht schlimm dann hast du einen Grund mehr es schnell fertig zu machen . Nein Nein immer lass dir Zeit gut DIng will Weile haben.

Schönes Wochenende 

de Midgardsnake


----------



## IonIc (11. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Darf man fragen ob du selbst lackiert hast?
Wenn ja, welchen Lack hast du verwendet?
Hab jetzt nicht ALLE Seiten durchgelesen, 
hoffe aber dass noch nicht gefragt wurde 

Edit: Tschuldigung hab's gefunden


----------



## affli (11. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Dachgeschoss das Erste*

Zu meinem Erstaunen kam ich Heute in den paar Stunden ziemlich gut Vorwärts. 
Wieder einmal mehr Dank der guten Vorplanung und exaktem Aussmessen!

Der doppelte Rücken wie auch das LW Cover ist abgesehen von den Verschraubungen fertig! 
War nicht ganz einfach und echt sehr eng den Himuro wie geplant in den Hinteren Teil zu platzieren. 

Aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Vorderen Bereich werden dann später nur noch die SSD's sitzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Details der Bleche, sowie die Befestigung werde ich beim nächsten Update zeigen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den Himuro habe ich M4 Gewinde geschnitten, ich war mir nicht so sicher ob M3 hier ausreichen würde. 
Dieser wird Final mit Distanz, Gummieinlagen und Senkkopfschrauben befestigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit kein Hitzestau entstehen kann, werde ich am Blech noch Lüftungsschlitze ausschneiden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorerst wünsch ich angenehmen Sonntag und bis die Tage!


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (11. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Einfach nur sehr geil! 
Freu mich auf die Bilder wenn du fertig bist (vorerst wahrscheinlich, oder? ).


----------



## SirToctor (11. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

die idee ist echt der hammer affli.

aber sag mal, wie hast du jetzt das blech oben befestigt? ich seh eine kante unten, die du ja sicherlich gebogen hast. aber nirgends nieten? auch geklebt? 
ich denk die lüftungsschlitze für den himuro kannst du dir sparen...du kühlst ja nun schon die hdd durch den himuro etwas. ohne aktive lüftung wird sich da mit oder ohne schlitze nix ändern. es sei denn du willst es als optisches highlight 
gut gefällt mir auch, dass du deine überzeugung straight weiterziehst und auch hier NOCHMAL den himuro dämpfen willst. da bitte ich um ausreichend bilder und bewertung, ja?  vibrationsdämmmung finde ich immer interessant und wichtig!


btw: sehe ich das richtig, dass du oben wieder die lüfter verkleiden wirst? nach der papp-konstruktion siehts danach aus  haste ja schon bei dem mod für deine freundin so schön gemacht 

freu mich auf weiteres von dir!


----------



## Svayne (12. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

sieht ja wirklich spitze aus das ganze 

hab schon ne riesen vorfreude wie es weiter gehen wird 

mach weiter so


----------



## Ben™ (12. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der affli ist im Rohbau!  Wie ich den Bildern entnehmen kann hast du ja noch einiges vor dir!
Find ich aber auch gut so. Denn nur so bekommen wir immer wieder leckere Updates von dir.


----------



## reisball (12. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Die obere Bodenplatte sieht ein bischen schräg aus oder wirkt das nur so. Auf jeden Fall gute Arbeit .


----------



## affli (12. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Moin Leute*

@Ph4Z0r5K1llZ  & Svayne & Ben™
Besten Dank euch dreien für die Lobenden Worte.. 
Ben hats richtig Erraten es gibt noch viel zu tun und viel zu sehen- 

@reisball
Das müsste eigentlich täuschen, ich habs mit der Wasserwage kontrolliert. 
Versuche noch ein paar bessere Beweisfoto's zu knipsen! 

@Sir
1. Herzlichen Dank an dich!
2. Befestigt habe ich wie gesagt noch keins der beiden Bleche! 
Werde dir bzw. Euch anhand den untenstehenden Pics aber zeigen wie ich das Vorhabe. 
3. Denke schon, dass der Himura etwas besser gekühlt wird wenn ich Schlitze ins Blech mache. 
Der Lüfter in der Rückwand hat nämlich so die Möglichkeit warme Luft vom hinteren Teil abzuziehen! 
Selbstverständlich werde ich von der Endmontage Bilder für dich machen! 
4. Genau, die Lüfter bekommen beide ein Cover wessen bündig mit der oberen Midplate abschliessen! 

@Sir und *Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut hier auf den Bilder zu erkennen, das Blech ist (Oben) noch mal Abgekantet. 
Die dritte auf den letzten Bilder nicht sichtbare Abkantung wird zusätzlich an das Gehäuse verschraubt!
So ist es mir möglich das Blech 3 Seitig unsichtbar zu Verschrauben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Weissabgleich ist mir leider gar nicht Gelungen. 

Das war's leider auch schon wieder!

So long


----------



## wrap-king (13. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr schön 
wo sollen später die Kabel durch? Machste noch n Loch rein?


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (13. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schick - bleibt das in der Farbe?


----------



## SirToctor (13. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

oke affli - die Befestigung des Bleches hab ich geschnitten. Aber wie ist der Himuro befestigt? ich seh keine Schrauben auf der anderen Seite. Sry, wenn ich nerve, aber wenn, dann will ich das auch richtig wissen ^^

und zu den lüftungsschlitzen: m.M., da ja das SidePanel/Window nicht abschließend aufliegt und den oberen Teil zu einer abgeschlossenen Kammer macht (oder?) wird der Lüfter kaum die Luft aus dem Schlitz ziehn, oder? Wenn es natürlich so abgedichtet ist, dass er nirgendswo sonst Luft herbekommt, dann mach aber großzügige Schlitze, sonst pfeifts 

Schöne Arbeit mein Freund. Eine Freude ist's dein Abonnent zu sein

Edit: welche Alu-Stärke nutzt du hier eigentlich?


----------



## Midsna (14. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hey Affli,

mal wieder eine sehr schöne Arbeit. Abkanten ist neben schleifen und Spachteln dein lieblings Beschäftigung wa . Das mit der unsichtbaren verschraubung find ich ne super Idee.

Grüße 

de Snake


----------



## affli (16. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Moin Leute

@wrap-king
Danke sehr. Genau das Kabelmanagement werde ich aber erst Planen so bald alles Klar ist. 
Erst dann werden Löcher und durchführungen für die Kabel gemacht. 

@Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:>
Besten Dank! Was meinst du? Soll das so bleiben?
Wär mal was anderes! Rustikal..! 

@SirToctor
Mann du Nervst echt..! 
Spass bei Seite, schön wenn jemand sich so Interessiert! 
Die Schrauben siehst du nicht? Schau noch mal genau nach! 
Werd dir aber Morgen beim Update gerne noch mal Bilder liefern! 
Die Lüftungschlitze werden schon ihren Sinn haben..! 
Wart erst mal ab, das wird sich schon ergeben. 

Alustärken?  Das letzte Blech hatte 2mm. 
Ich nutze aber 0.8mm, 1.0mm, 1.4mm und 2mm! 

@Midgardsnake
Danke dir Snake! Ja, das hat was. Wovon Schleifen überhaupt nicht dazu gehört. 
Aber das sind leider Arbeiten die nun mal sein müssen um es so hinzubekommen wie ich mir das Wünsche! 

*Zwischenberich bzw. kleine Planänderung: *

Da meine Mum mich angefragt hat ihr einen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen,
habe ich nun mit ihr einen richtig guten Deal abgeschlossen. 

Der i7 920er inkl. Board und Ram wandern also in ihren neuen Officerechner... 

Ich werde mir dafür das hier holen..:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 6er hat ne Ordentliche Ausstattung und ausserdem links neben der CPU keinen Kühler. 
So habe ich die Bahn frei um beide Ramslots neben der CPU mit einer Wakü auszustatten.. 
Der bestehende CPU Kühler wird weiterverwendet! Der Gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut!

Bestellt und ganz Definitiv ist noch nichts, aber es ist davon auszugehen..! 

Am Weekend bzw. bereits heute Abend geht mal wieder weiter! 
Mal schauen wie weit ich die nächsten zwei Tage komme. Man darf also gespannt sein. 

So long


----------



## SirToctor (16. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

entschuldigen sie bitte HERR AFFLI, werde nun tunlichst vermeiden dumm zu fragen 
sehr schönes neues brett - an der stelle aber mal eine FRAGE: wozu brauch man 8 RAM Slots? Versteh ich echt nicht. Ist das irgendeine Besonderheit, die an mir vorbeigegangen ist?

920er als Office PC? deine Mama zockt wohl gern neben der Arbeit?^^

freu mich auf mehr!


----------



## Patrick Star (16. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Man braucht es nicht aber man hat es einfach 

Tolles Tagebuch!! Auch wenn ich bis jetzt noch nichts geschrieben habe, lese ich schon seit längerem aufmerksam mit und bin immer wieder begeistert.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (16. März 2012)

Ich finde die Befestigung auf jeden Fall sehr geil. Musst es aber  wohl schwarz oder orange lackieren, damit es ins Gesamtbild passt. Bin auf jeden Fall sehr auf mehr Infos gespannt.


----------



## Timmynator (16. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



SirToctor schrieb:


> sehr schönes neues brett - an der stelle aber mal eine FRAGE: wozu brauch man 8 RAM Slots? Versteh ich echt nicht. Ist das irgendeine Besonderheit, die an mir vorbeigegangen ist?



Na, für den Quad-Channel RAM-Betrieb. 

@affli: wünsch' dir mehr Erfolg mit Asrock als es bei meinem ITX-Board von denen der Fall war.


----------



## MatMade142 (16. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



SirToctor schrieb:


> ... an der stelle aber mal eine FRAGE: wozu brauch man 8 RAM Slots? Versteh ich echt nicht. Ist das irgendeine Besonderheit, die an mir vorbeigegangen ist?


Haben ist besser als brauchen, nicht war.

Na hoffentlich kann deine Mam dann noch die Stromrechnung bezahlen.


----------



## affli (20. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

MainboardTray das erste

Abend,

Leider hab ich so gut wie gar nichts geschaft letztes Weekend..
Ich glaube das Problem lag an den geschätzten 10 Liter Vodka und deren Spätfolgen!

Aber ganz ohne Alu gings doch nicht: immerhin konnt ich mit Mühe und Not das MBTray anfertigen. 
Heute fand ich dann auch mal wieder die Zeit ein paar Pics zu knipsen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Blech wird später also 3 Seitig Oben, Unten und Hinten verschraubt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich bewusst für eine möglichst kurze Variante des Trays entschieden! Die Winkel werden dementsprechend noch gekürzt. 
Dieser bleibt demontabel und bekommt unterhalb noch einen "Führungswinkel". Mehr im demnächst..
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorne gegen die Font werden ich einen eigenen Winkel Ankanten der die Rückwand vollständig abschliesst.
Mehr dazu auch über das geplante S'light besser gesagt um die beiden, berichte ich euch demnächst.. 

Nachfolgend extra für den Sir die letzten beiden Bilder: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sir 
Ich hoffe du kannst jetzt die fetten dicken m4 Schrauben erkennen, die den Himuro befestigen!? 
Ausserdem noch ein kleines Detail der Abkantung und deren befestigung an der Seite.

Da ich in letzter Zeit deutlich Erfahrung mit Cinema und Maxwell gesammelt habe, soll der Quad-Channel RAM doch was mehr Leisten. 
Mama soll ja wenn dann doch einen Ordentlichen Pc erhalten.. Warum kein 920er? 

@Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:>
Genau, es wird wieder alles lackiert in S&O. 

@Timmynator
Ich hoffe auch Timmy, ich hoffe auch..  Aber Pech kann man nun mal immer haben. 

@Mat
Genau so ist es! 
Ein wenig "Untertakting" wär wohl schon Angebracht! 

------

Ich hoffe diese Woche wieder etwas besser vorwärst zu kommen.
Eigentlich wollt ich über Ostern den Rohbau abschliessen, aber so siehts schlecht aus.. 
Aber was Red ich hier schon, hab ja eigentlich alle Zeit der Welt.. 

_Adiós Amigos_


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (20. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Durch das Krepp sieht das teilweise echt komisch und krumm aus. Scheiß optische Täuschungen 

Sonst braucht man ja eigentlich nichts mehr zu sagen & deswegen geh ich jetzt in's Bett


----------



## reisball (20. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Jopp seh ich genauso, einfach geil was du hier machst . So ein Komplett-Umbau schwebt mir auch fürs nächste Projekt vor.
Aber was red ich, ich sollte erstmal mein jetziges Teil fertig bekommen. Das zieht sich sicherlicherlich auch noch ne Weile hin.


----------



## Bagui (20. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht teilweise aus als hättest du dein Case mit dem Vorschlaghammer bearbeitet


----------



## SirToctor (20. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Vielen Dank Affli  Jetzt kann ich mir gut ein Bild machen. finde die abgekanteten Sachen echt traumschön. So richtig ordentlich gearbeitet...passt alles...keine Kompromisse...n Traum. Find ich echt richtig, richtig geil


----------



## DuG (20. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

wow nice


----------



## Ben™ (22. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das affli genießt seinen Mod total. Langsam gehts vorran aber dafür sau gut!


----------



## affli (23. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Helou 

@Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:>
Ich liebe diesen Rohbaulook! Aber danke dir.. 

@reisball
Du machst doch schon so absolut geniale sachen, fang besser nicht mit einem Komplettumbau an-
Sonst kann ich einpacken..! 

@Bagui
Ja? Das sollt aber nicht sein.. 

@SirToctor
Herzlichen dank dir mein lieber! 

@DuG
Dankeschön

@Ben™
Ja, ich wünschte mir sehnlichst ich hätte mehr Zeit um besser vorwärts zu kommen! 
Aber tja, je älter man wird desto knapper wird auch die Zeit für solche Dinge im Leben.

*@Thread:*

Diese Woche habe ich mich ausgiebig ums Acrylglas bzw. Plexiglas gekümmert- 
Ich bin schlicht fast verzweifelt eine Schweizer Firma zu finden die mir TrueLed Plexi in kleinen Mengen abgeben kann. 

Nun habe ich doch tatsächlich durch gute Kontakte in meiner Brache eine Firma gefunden. 
Diese heisst Westiform und ist Speziallisiert auf Beleuchtungen und Beschriftungen jeglicher Art. 

Nächste Woche habe ich einen Termin um mir diverse Kunststoffe und deren Ausleuchtung anzusehen. 
Der Typ dort meinte, es gibt noch viel bessere sachen als True Led.. da bin ich tierisch darauf gespannt. 

Damit mein Projekt auch etwas abgehoben wird von den mitlerweilen zuhauf gemachten S-Lights 
habe ich mir überlegt die Beleuchtung Unten wie auch Oben vorzunehmen und damit das Board perfekt zu Beleuchten. 

Erst mal werd ich aber diese Firma besuchen und mich Beraten lassen, Muster abholen und Probieren was rauskommt. 

So in etwa ist der Plan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Stück Rauchgraues 6mm Plexi für die Front habe ich diese Woche auch abgeholt, 
befürchte aber das es zu hellgrau ist.. Mein Plexilieferant hatte nichts dünkleres an Lager.

Mal schauen, vielleicht muss es auch gar nicht so düster sein.. 

Morgen gehts dann auch mal wieder ein gutes Stück weiter so hoffe ich zumindest!


----------



## SirToctor (24. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

feine idee mit dem doppel s-light 

berichte bitte von deinen erfahrungen...würde gern wissen, was besser ist als trueLED


----------



## affli (25. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Optimierung- und Befestigungsarbeiten

Morgen,

Wieder einmal mehr hab ichs geschafft die halbe Nacht zu arbeiten. 
Diese Zeitumstellung macht mir bereits jetzt sorgen.. 

Der Plan war den "Mainboardschlitten" innerhalb kurzer Zeit zu befestigen aber dann kam etwas unerwartetes.
Reisball seine Worte schossen Mir durchs Gehirn! ER sah nämlich schon viel früher als ich, 
dass die obere Midplate verzogen bzw. Schräg verschraubt war!! Wir Reden hier von 4mm in der linken vorderen Ecke.`!!!  

Aufgefallen ist mir dies natürlich sofort, als das im Winkel zugeschnittene Mainboardtray nicht allseitig bündig war...
Nun was blieb mir anderes übrig alls diverse Löcher neu zu bohren und den ganzen oberen Teil in den Winkel zu Bringen!

Gefühlte Tage später sitzt nun alles wie es soll im Winkel und das Tray ist 3-Seitig fertig Verschraubt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin konnte ich nebenbei noch das Obere Blech fixieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Winkel sind auch zurückgeschnitten und passend gefeilt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem hab ich das besagte Plexi mal kurz als Test mit Krep befestigt um den Grauton richtig abschätzen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin froh passt jetzt auch alles wie geplant! 
Die Arbeit heute hat echt keinen Spass gemacht, bin aber unheimlich froh ist sie getan!

Ich hoffe es kann nun wieder etwas spannender weiter gehen, vorallem auch Sichtbar! ... 

@Sir
Selbstversdtändlich werde ich das tun! 

So Long


----------



## SirToctor (26. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

da denkt man, affli kann sowas nicht passieren (also das was schief ist)...und dann diese offenbarung  ich dachte es läge an dem foto. Aber nun ja..Reisball hat einfach n Auge dafür 
saubere Arbeit. Aber am meisten flasht mich das Plexi. Find ich sehr gut - auch als Kontrast zum Orange. Und wenn es dann mit den beiden S-Lights in Verbindung kommt wird das von der Front her ein super Effekt. Wenn es irgendwie geht würde ich im oberen Teil das gleiche machen. Da da ja sicherlich n Laufwerk hinsoll (oder?) wäre es geil, wenn du hier quasi n Stealthmod machst...aber vlt. mit doppeltem rauchgrauen Plexi hintereinander (wenn du echt nix anderes rankriegst), damit man das Laufwerk hinterm Stealthmod nicht sieht. Na wie wärs?^^  Beleuchtet wird die obere Kammer vorn ja nicht, oder?

Ansonsten: wie wird das Plexi festgemacht? Innen/Außen/Inlay? hast du es selbst zurechtgeschnitten? 


schöne Arbeit von dir mein Freund


----------



## reisball (26. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ohh man das tut mir ja echt Leid, dass ich dir solche Schwierigkeiten bereite .

Die Idee mit dem doppelten S-Light gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut, vorallem wird dann die Ausleuchtung richtig perfekt werden.
Hoffe du packst deine Cam ein, wenn du zu dem Plexitypen gehts, das würde mich auch brennend interessieren was der noch anzubieten hat.


----------



## MatMade142 (26. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



reisball schrieb:


> ...Hoffe du packst deine Cam ein, wenn du zu dem Plexitypen gehts, das würde mich auch brennend interessieren was der noch anzubieten hat.


 Neeein, nimm lieber ein zweiten Beutel mit, damit du mehr von dem Plexi nach Hause tragen kannst und es uns dann präsentierst.

Wiedermal  gearbeitet.


----------



## quadratkeks (26. März 2012)

Wenn das obere SLight verbaut ist, passt doch aber der Lüfter nicht mehr an seinen Platz, oder?!

Sonst natürlich sehr sehr schöne Arbeit


----------



## SirToctor (26. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



quadratkeks schrieb:


> Wenn das obere SLight verbaut ist, passt doch aber der Lüfter nicht mehr an seinen Platz, oder?!



na entweder er wird es passig kürzer machen, bzw. es aussparen,

*ODER er macht eine tolle Lüfterverkleidung * ("Go Affli, Go Affli, Go, Go, Go Affli")


----------



## Midsna (27. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Moin affli,

die Idee mit den S-Light ist klasse wie ich finde. Allerdings sehe ich das gerade wie Quadratkeks das doch der Lüfter dan nicht mehr passt.? Oder willst du für diesen eine Aussparung sägen?

Das mit der verzogenen Midplat ist natürlich ärgerlich aber lieber jetzt bereinigt als zu Spät bemerkt. Das graue Plexi wirkt schon gut könnte für meinen Geschmack aber noch ein wenig dunkler sein.

Achja 1mal im Monat kann man dir ja mittlerweile, verdienter Weise, zur Main gratulieren. ALSO:

GRATZ ZUR MAIN 

grüße 
deMidgardsnake


----------



## SirToctor (27. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

ist schon wieder soweit? ^^ 

von mir auch GRATZ


----------



## reisball (27. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich finds gut das PCGH jetzt öfter mal coole Projekte auf der MP supportet .


----------



## muckelpupp (29. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Du machst ja Sachen! Mann, mann, mann!   
Muss mich noch richtig einlesen, aber der letzte Stand ist ... finde kein passendes Wort. Aber wie macht ihr das nur alle?! Das sieht wirklich, wirklich gut aus! Glückwunsch zur Main.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (30. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Graaatz 
Sehr verdient & eigentlich wurde ja auch schon alles gesagt


----------



## affli (30. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Grüsst Euch,

Nun ganz ohne Post und Antworten will ich die Woche dann doch nicht verstreichen lassen! 
*
Erst mal einen Herzlichen Dank für das Mainupdate!* Das Freut mich selbstverständlich sehr. 
Auch ein grossen Dank an die vielen User die tagtäglich mein TB ansehen und mich tatkräftig Unterstützen! 

@Sir
Tja, da hast du dich aber bitter getäuscht auch ich bin nur Mensch und auch mir passieren Fehler! 
Also die obere Partie als solches bzw. Sie LW Slots bleibt wie bestehend schon Ausgeführt auch in rauchgrauem Acryl. 
Vielleicht war dir das gerade nicht mehr vor Augen. Schau sonst noch mal auf Seite 1 die paar Bilder durch. 

Das Plexi für die Front habe ich selbstverständlich selber zurechtgeschnitten. 
Die Fräsarbeiten wird aber ein Schreiner in meiner Umgebung als Inlay inkl. Lüftungsschlitze per CNC ausführen! 
Festgemacht wird es per Doppelseitigem Klebeband, ich hab richtig gutes Zeug hier mit dem ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 
Leider ist es aktuell noch etwas zu hell, ich hab noch mal ein dünkleres Nachbestellt. 

@reisball
Ganz ehrlich gesagt Reis, dank dir habe ich auch relativ schnell die Fehlerquelle gefunden! 
Ausserdem ist das immer ein laufendes Band, wenn mal was nicht im Winkel ist, ist es alles darauffolgende auch nicht! 
Daher ist es nur richtig und völlig in Ordnung, dass du mich darauf Aufmerksam gemacht hast! 

Die besichtigung wird sich noch eine Woche hinziehen, ich hatte leider bis anhin noch keine möglichkeit. 
Versuche euch aber auf dem laufenden zu halten!

@MatMade142
Genau Mad, ich werd wohl auch den grossen Geldbeutel einpacken müssen..! 
Aber besten Dank mein lieber! 

@quadratkeks
Der Lüfter ist diesbezüglich gar kein Problem. Da ich ja noch Verkleidungen anbringe wir das SLight dementsprechend ausgespart. 
Die Verkleidung des Lüfters wird sowiso bis an die obere Midplate gezogen, wie geplant! 

Trotz allem werde ich wohl rein aus Optischen gründen (Proportional zur Fläche) den Lüfterausschnitt etwas nach unten ziehen! 
Mal schauen ob ich dafür überhaupt noch motivation finde..! 

@Midgardsnake
Bezüglich oberes S-Light siehe Antwort an Keks.. meine Pläne sind aber schwierig zu erklären.
Müsst euch wohl einfach noch gedulden bis ich soweit bin!  
Bezüglich Plexi bin ich genau deiner Meinung, da hab ich schon dünkleres Nachbestellt! 
Dank für dein Lob mein lieber! 

@muckelpupp
Hi Muck, schön bist du nun auch dabei! Herzlichen Dank dir! 

@Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:>
Besten dank auch an dich! Schön bist du hier so fleissig am Posten! 

-------------------------------

@Thread

Eigentlich habe ich ja diese Woche das ein oder andere fertig entwickelt, bestellt oder Abgeklärt.
Finde also ich bin etwas vorwärts gekommen, leider nicht für euch. Es gibt leider Nichts neues zu sehen. 

Das wird leider auch bis zu Ostern so bleiben, da ich Morgen für 4 tage verreise und wieder zu nichts komme! 

Ab mitte nächste Woche sollt dann aber ordentlich was zu sehen sein. 
Das neue Board wird eintreffen, ein paar Acrylglasmuster, Led's, neues Blech und ein neues Blatt für meine Kreissäge.. 
Ab Ostern wirds dann also hoffentlich in grossen Schritten vorwärst gehen.. Hoffen Hoffen und nicht Aufgeben! 

Es ist übrigens ein UD5 von Gigabyte geworden, dies aus verscheidenen Gründen. 
Hauptsächlich waren auch die verfügbaren Wasserkühler ausschlaggebend! 
Am leibsten hätte ich ja das UD7 in Orange verbaut, leider habe ich zu spät enddeckt das dies ein XL-ATX Board ist.
Da ich leider jetzt mit grossem Aufwand den letzten Slot gekürzt habe passt das Ding leider nicht mehr rein.........................

Als Abschluss für diese Woche habe ich noch ein aktueller Konzeptplan ausgearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rot Umrandet die "Zweite MBTrayverkleidung" die als nächstes Ausgeführt wird. 
Hier werden die beiden Agb's befesigt und die ganzen Kabeldurchführungen gemacht. 
Die Verkleidung wird zum Tray vorstehen und Bündig Mainboard Abschliessen. 

So nun wünsche ich allen ein angenehmes Weekend und bis Bald!


----------



## reisball (30. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der Konzept Plan ist sehr gut. Ich würde aber die Platte hinter den AGB auch grau bzw. schwarz oder was auch immer machen, aber nict orange.
Finde das könnte am Ende ein bischen überladen wirken. Ich denke mir immer wenn es um Farben geht.
Body farbig, Innenleben schwarz/bzw. weiß, Akzente farbig. Beleuchtung nach Belieben .


----------



## Nom4d (30. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Super Ideen, Super Umsetzung, Super Teil!


----------



## affli (30. März 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

@Reis
Da bin ich mir eben noch nicht ganz so schlüssig! 
Zur Zeit sind zwei Alternativen fertig geplant!

1. Ich mach die Verkleidung aus 2mm Alu Blech und Lackier diese dann ziemlich sicher in Schwarz Matt
2. Ich mach die Verkleidung aus Plexi und Beleuchte diese Orange. (So würde es eine verknüpfung zu den beiden S-lights geben) 

Aber das muss ich Testen. Konstruktiv wär es natürlich deutlich einfacher mit Blech zu Arbeiten. 

@Nom4d
Besten Dank für dein Lob!

------------

*Tante Edit und ein mal offTopic*

Damit ihr auch mal sehen könnt wofür ich aktuell meine Zeit Opfere und keine habe um zu Basteln.....
Schon wieder 16 Stunden im Büro verbracht... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wens intressiert: Frei erfundene Bibliothek in einem grossen Chalet. 
2-Fluchtpunkt Freihand Skizze, 600dpi gescannt, Colorier per Photoshop und Vacom Tablett .

Eine meiner insgesammt 17 Seiten Portfolio, welches ich in drei Wochen abgeben darf.

Jetzt muss ich unbedingt schlafen, Morgen gehts los in den Kurzurlaub mit meinem Schatz-


----------



## affli (4. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Und wie ich mich auf die Lichter freue.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (4. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Die Farbe passt doch super und mit sLight-Konstrucktion sollte sich die Ausleuchtung auch noch um ein Vielfaches verbessern.


----------



## Midsna (5. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Na das Plexi ist doch wie für dich gemacht . Sehr schick da gibts ja nix bin gespannt auf die ersten Bilder nach dem zuschnitt.


----------



## affli (5. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

@Reis
Das auf jeden Fall! Vorallem bin ich sehr auf das End Lighten in kombi mit dem True Led gespannt! 
Ich werde euch auch 1 zu 1 einen Vergleich zum normalen zeigen! 

@Snake
Oh ja, ich war schon fast dem Jubel nah, als ich sah wie gut das Orange passt!
Den der Orangeton des Gehäuses ist durch das Goldperl im Lack halt einfach einzigartig.. 

*@Topic*
Übrigens, betreffend meiner besichtigung bzw. dem Plexi. 
Ich war dort bei der Firma, leider zu spät Abends und der Typ hatte kaum Zeit, hat ein paar Muster gezeigt und das wars.
Wir haben jetzt noch mal einen anderen Termin abgemacht, damit ich die Ausstellung anssehen kann und der Zuschnitt noch läuft. 
Zumindest die aktuell gezeigten Stücke habe ich letztendlich doch bei Evolink bestellt. 

Trotzdem läuft's irgendwie nach Plan, das Mainboard ist auch eingetroffen, nun dürft dem weiterbau nichts im Weg stehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MatMade142 (5. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

"Deine" Deckenbeläuchtung ist gut gelungen.

Die Farbe des Boards sieht irgendwie eigenartig aus.


----------



## affli (5. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Keine Angst Mad.. Nöööööö... so bleibts nicht..!


----------



## Bagui (5. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Beleuchtung is cool, das MB noch cooler!
Find die Farbcombi irgendwie eigenartig, aber auf eine sehr positive Art und Weise. 
Grad der Kühler unten rechts hat eine geniale Farbgebung. Und des Board ist entweder schwarz oder Dunkelblau, kann ich grad so nicht ganz feststellen. 
Sieht auf jeden Fall edel aus


----------



## affli (7. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das Mainboard

Ein sehr wichtige bzw. eher Mühsame Arbeit ist nun gemacht. Das Mainboard sitzt an seinem Platz! 
War eine sehr Zeitintensive Arbeit, die m3 Gewinde inkl. Ausschnitte für die Slots zu machen. 
Bin sehr froh, passt alles wie erhofft und bedacht! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst mal habe ich die Slots nur grob bzw. die ersten zwei fertig gemacht, Damit auch die Graka testweise Platz nehmen konnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben wie unten ist nun 18mm Platz für die beiden späteren S-Light's! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch das Mainboardtray ist perfekt berechnet. 3mm Überstand gegenüber dem MB, bündig Graka. 
Wovon ich das Tray im nachhinein lieber etwas breiter gelassen hätte. Rein um die Konstruktion für die nächste Blende zu vereinfachen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Schluss noch ein Bild von der Powerledleiste der Firma Lumitronix, die ich für die Lights einsetzen werden. 

Leider bin ich Gester auf diverse neue Probleme bzw. komplizierte Details gestossen um die Blende Rechts vom Board zu gestallten. 
Es wird deutlich Aufwändiger die S-Lights wie auch die Blende (die als nächstes Anstehen) zu verwirklichen..! 

Mal schauen wie ich nun Vorwärtskomme, erst muss ich wieder eine längere Planungsphase unerwartet einschieben.


----------



## MatMade142 (7. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wieder sehr gut geworden, aber warum hast du die Slots nicht durchgängig gemacht. Die sieht man doch später nicht und so wäre es etwas einfacher.
Lieber länger planen, anstatt es zweimal machen zu müssen, dann hat man nämlich noch weniger Lust drauf.


----------



## reisball (8. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das mit dem Tray ist wirklich doof, naja schauen wir mal, in wiefern das von Nachteil sein wird....  zur Not musste da nochmal ran und nen Neuen machen .
Bleibt noch eine Frage offen: Nämlich wie du die Lüfterlöcher auf der Rückseite verkleidest? Kommen da noch Blenden davor?
Vlt passen auch die Standardlochblenden von Lian Li? Würde die auch verlinken, wenn die HP vom Käsekönig funktionieren würde.


----------



## affli (9. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Morgen Leute

Die letzten beiden Tage war ich etwas Frustriert, da ich einfach zu keiner guten Lösung fand. 
Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr vor dem Gehäuse steht und einfach nicht wisst wo, wie, was weiter?!! 
Na ja egal, letztendlich hat es sich Heute bzw. Gestern zum guten Gewendet.
Ich habe mich vertieft im Detail und sah nur noch kompliziertes, obschon nun die einfachste Variante gewann. 

Ich will mich auch gar nicht weiter beklagen sondern euch das gemachte Zeigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist jetzt vor dem Abkanten zu verfrüht im Detail zu Berichten was ich genau Vorhabe. 
Eigentlich werden U Förmig an allen drei freien Seiten des Mainboards entlang Kabelkanäle geschaffen. 
Das S-Ligt wird also oben wie unten erst 2.4cm nach dem Tray +/- bündig ende Mainboardanschlüsse anfangen. 
Die Led Leiste wird im Kabelkanal verbaut, damit das Licht so weit möglich über die ganz Länge hinten liegt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genaueres aber in ein paar Stunden, vorausgesetzt ich darf an die Abkantbank... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht!


----------



## affli (9. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der Mainboard Rahmen

Wie erhofft konnt ich Heute die Abkantbank Besuchen. 
So weit ist alles gut Gelungen und ich bin mit der Lösung sehr Zufrieden. 
Immerhin konnte ich doch so trotzdem etwas weiterkommen die Ostertage.... +

Nachstehen darf euch meine Rahmen bzw. Kabelkanal-Konstruktion zeigen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr davon gibts sicherlich in den nächsten paar Tagen.. 
Ich wünsche allen einen angenehmen Wochenstart!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 23.07.2012 (9. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

du bist ja ein richtiger künstler
sieht wirklich verboten gut aus


----------



## Gurkensalat (9. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das ist ja schon fast ein Casecon, soviel wie du da neu gebaut hast 
Wie sauber du gearbeitet hast...
Weiter so, das sieht super aus
[x] Abo, auch wenns ein bissl spät ist XD


----------



## reisball (10. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich bin immer wieder neidisch, dass du soviel Alu zur Hand hast. Könnte auch gerade ein kleines Stück gebrauchen, bin aber zu knauserig mir für 15€ gleich ne ganze Platte im Baumarkt zu kaufen. Wieder ein schönes Update. Ich bin ja mal richtig gespannt wie das Ganze lackiert aussieht. Das machst du bestimmt wieder selbst oder lässt du es diesmal Pulvern?


----------



## Own3r (10. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon fast ein Casecon, soviel wie du da neu gebaut hast



Da gebe ich dir Recht. 

So viel wie du an dem Case umbaust ist einfach super.


----------



## ich111 (10. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr schöne arbeit


----------



## Svayne (11. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Kann auch nur sagen sieht wieder mal hammer aus was du uns da vorlegst 

bin jetzt schon gespannt was dir noch so alles einfällt


----------



## haggie (11. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Gnnnnn...
da ist man mal ein paar Tag... äh... Monate nicht da und schon fängt er an sein Meisterwerk zu verbessern...
Weißt du eigentlich, wie lange ich jetzt nachlesen musste? Hättest ja wenigstens warten können 

Ich sag' zu deiner Arbeit nix mehr... *faszinierend*
...doch: wie gewohnt: perfekt!
Oh: und ich freue mich mit dir auf's Licht 

Grüße
Haggie


----------



## affli (15. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

"A-Light" das Experiment

Heute habe ich Stunden damit verbracht um festzustellen, 
dass ich die Arbeit nicht wie gewünscht selber machen kann und es Profi's überlassen muss. 
Die Rede ist vom Karomuster auf der Beleuchteten Plexiplatte...

Wie Modster schon vor zwei Jahren herrausfand ist einer der wichtigsten Tricks eines S-Light's das Karomuster. 
Ich wollt's echt selber machen aber es ist für mich unmöglich eine effektive, gleichmässige Gravur zu machen;
Zumindest nicht ohne Wahnsinns Aufwand!!! Genau wie Wahnsinns Geduld uns viel Plexi...!!!3

Ich versuch euch an Hand der nachfolgenden Pic's ein paar meiner Erfahrungen zu Zeigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier eigentlich die Beste Ausgangslage wenn man den Aufwand Betrachtet. 
Grösstenteils Einseitig Angeschliffen, Punktuell zweiseitig. 
Die Ausleuchtung ist schon sehr gut logischerweise deutlich besser als ungeschliffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Natura ist die Ausleuchtung deutlich Homogener. Aber keine Zeit mit Stativ und iso 100 zu Fotografieren! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das waren die ersten Versuche. Mit welchem Gegenstand ziehe ich die besten Linien.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Resultat von verschiedenen Test.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich alles Freestyle geritzt und gesägt wie auch gefräst.
Es ging in erster Line ja darum die Wirkung der einzelnen Arten wie auch möchglichkeiten zu Probieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feines einfaches Einritzen bringt so gut wie gar keinen Effekt! 
Ich würde da wenn man den Aufwand vergleicht immer das Anschleifen bevorzugen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War sehr Interessant die verscheidenen Ausleuchtungen und Auswirkungen zu sehen. Aber keine ist das Wahre.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab dann mal versucht etwas genauer zu sägen, denn der Effekt war gut..
Die Linien sind mit 2.5mm breite und 1mm Tiefe einfach zu fett und ungleichmässig-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich angefangen mit einem Messer einzelne mit dem Körner Geritzte Linien Auszuarbeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist es!!! 1mm Breite Linien die aber auch 1mm Tief sind im Abstand von 3mm!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte das Genial ausgeleuchtete Kreuz! 
Aber das an Zwei Platten noch genauer durchzuziehen... NEIN DANKE!!!

Ich hoffe aber trotzdem vielleich dem einen oder anderen etwas hilfreiches gezeigt zu haben. 
Auch wenn ich Heute für mindestens 50 Euro Plexi versaut habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Es wird wieder mal ein paar Änderungen geben...
Das neue Endlighten wird 10mm Dick und nicht nur 8. 
Das orange True Led wird verlängert bis nach hinten, die Winkel fallen weg diese sind nämlich dann unnötig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Finale Aufbau (Oben wie Unten) sieht also wie folgt aus:
1. 2mm Plexi Tranzparent weiss Matt Lackiert (Allenfalls auch 2mm PVC Platte) (Verklebt an die Seiten)
2. 10mm Endlighten (Kanten 3 Seitig mit orangem TrueLed Verklebt)
3. 3mm TrueLed (Verklebt an die Seiten)

So komme ich auf 15mm Einbauhöhe genau perfekt bündig Kartenslots. 

So nun bin ich Tod müde und Muss Schlafen..!
Für die vorderen Posts Danke ich Herzlichst, ich werde Morgen noch genauer darauf eingehen!


----------



## sinthor4s (15. April 2012)

Sieht großartig aus mit dem Muster!


----------



## haggie (15. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Oh mann, affli, du bist und bleibst bekloppt 

Für 50,- Euronen Plexi zu verbraten, nur um was auszutesten... das kannst auch nur du 

Trotzdem schön, dass du das gemacht und dokumentiert hast. Das erspart einigen von uns Zeit, arge Enttäuschung und hohe Kosten.
Huha... ich bin gespannt, wie dein oranges monster nach dem facelift strahlt =]

Grüße
Haggie


----------



## MatMade142 (15. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Oh man aflli, da hast du ja mächtig viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt.
Ich finde das angeschliffene sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus auf dem Bild. Ist es in natura nicht so gleichmäßig?
Und nur mal so aus neugir mit welcher Körnung hast du es angeschliffen?

ps. Vielleicht kanst du das zerstörte Plexi ja reklamieren, dann sagst du die Postis haben es beim Transport beschädigt.


----------



## affli (16. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Helo Leute

So, die Woche hat bereits wieder begonnen und ich habe die Posts noch immer nicht Beantwortet! 
Aber das werde ich jetzt selbstverständlich nachholen! 



Hubschrab schrieb:


> du bist ja ein richtiger künstler
> sieht wirklich verboten gut aus



Besten Dank Hubschrab, schön neue Users begrüssen zu dürfen! 



Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon fast ein Casecon, soviel wie du da neu gebaut hast
> Wie sauber du gearbeitet hast...
> Weiter so, das sieht super aus
> [x] Abo, auch wenns ein bissl spät ist XD



Tja, das darf man wohl wirklich bald so Betiteln. Ich dachte eigentlich nicht daran, so viel Aufwand zu betreiben. 
Aber Danke viel mal für deinen Zuspruch und das Abo!



reisball schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder neidisch, dass du soviel Alu zur Hand hast. Könnte auch gerade ein kleines Stück gebrauchen, bin aber zu knauserig mir für 15€ gleich ne ganze Platte im Baumarkt zu kaufen. Wieder ein schönes Update. Ich bin ja mal richtig gespannt wie das Ganze lackiert aussieht. Das machst du bestimmt wieder selbst oder lässt du es diesmal Pulvern?



Ich darf dir in dem Fall wohl auch nie erzählen für wie viel Geld ich schon Rohmaterial gekauft habe. 
Denke schon nur alleine für Aluplatten in verscheidenen Grössen und Dicken warens mindestens um die 500 Euro.. 
Aber es ist wie du sagst halt einfach genial wenn man ohne sorgen alles da hat was das Herz begehrt. 
Vorallem so viel, das auch mal was Probiert oder Versaut werden kann! 

Ich bin auch gespannt wie das Schluss endlich mit Farbe ausschaut! Selbst verständlich werde ich selber Lackieren. 
Pulvern werde ich meine Teile erst Falls mein Dad Irgendwann mal keine Spritzkabine mehr haben wird.. 



Own3r schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht.
> So viel wie du an dem Case umbaust ist einfach super.



Besten Dank mein lieber! 



ich111 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne arbeit



Herzlichen Dank! 



Svayne schrieb:


> Kann auch nur sagen sieht wieder mal hammer aus was du uns da vorlegst
> bin jetzt schon gespannt was dir noch so alles einfällt



Auch an dich Herzlichen Dank. Mir fällt leider immer wieder was ein, möchte doch aber irgendwann mal fertig werden. 



haggie schrieb:


> Gnnnnn...
> da ist man mal ein paar Tag... äh... Monate nicht da und schon fängt er an sein Meisterwerk zu verbessern...
> Weißt du eigentlich, wie lange ich jetzt nachlesen musste? Hättest ja wenigstens warten können
> Ich sag' zu deiner Arbeit nix mehr... *faszinierend*
> ...



Der liebe gute Haggie ist wieder da! Das Freut mich ausserordentlich! Du bis einer den man hier richtig vermissen kann! 
Schön bist du nun wieder dabei und dies soagr in meinem Buch der Tage! Dankesehr! 



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Sieht großartig aus mit dem Muster!



Ich wünschte nur der Aufwand wäre geringer und ich könnte es selber machen, bzw. hät es bereits gemacht>! 



haggie schrieb:


> Oh mann, affli, du bist und bleibst bekloppt
> Für 50,- Euronen Plexi zu verbraten, nur um was auszutesten... das kannst auch nur du
> Trotzdem schön, dass du das gemacht und dokumentiert hast. Das erspart einigen von uns Zeit, arge Enttäuschung und hohe Kosten.
> Huha... ich bin gespannt, wie dein oranges monster nach dem facelift strahlt =]



Ganz unrecht hast du nicht Haggie, das geht wohl wirklich unter bekloppt! 
Ich hoffe, dass ich dem einen oder anderen hiermit was Helfen konnte. 

Selbstverständlich kommt es immer auf die Gewünschte Qualität an. 
Wenn jemand das nur OK machen will dann geht das mit einem Winkel und einem Scharfen Messer ziemlich gut! 



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Oh man aflli, da hast du ja mächtig viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt.
> Ich finde das angeschliffene sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus auf dem Bild. Ist es in natura nicht so gleichmäßig?
> Und nur mal so aus neugir mit welcher Körnung hast du es angeschliffen?
> ps. Vielleicht kanst du das zerstörte Plexi ja reklamieren, dann sagst du die Postis haben es beim Transport beschädigt.



Hi Mat mein lieber. Echt immer wieder schön von dir zu Lesen! Herzlichen Dank! 
Ich finde halt einfach wenn man weiter kommen will und dazu gehört nun mal Erfahrungen sammeln, sind solche Arbeiten halt mal Notwendig! 
Du siehst das aber schon richtig, also Endlighten angeschliffen kommt schon echt gut!
Aber um das wie ein "richtiges" S-Light ausgeleuchtet zu bekommen ist ein Raster einfach zwingend nötig! 
Es geht aber nicht nur um den Raster, es sind diverse Punkte die ausschlaggebend sind um es Optimal hinzubekommen. 

Ich habe für meine Test eine relativ grosszügige 80er Körnung gewählt. Einfach auch nur um das Optimum rauszuholen. 
Mit einem TrueLed oben drauf, spielt es auch absolut keine Rolle, Kratzspuren sind nicht Sichtbar! 

-----------------------

@New's

Ich hab gerade nicht so recht Bock um weiterzufahren. 
Gestern wollt ich die Led Leiste einpassen, aber mit meiner Blende ist das noch Supoptimal! 
Das ganze Detail gefällt mir noch nicht, es gibt noch sehr viel zu Überlegen für die beiden A-Light's! 

Allenfalls muss ich trotzdem ein Komplizierteres Blech Abkanten als ich bereits gemacht habe. 
So, das die Ledleiste einfach weiter Hinten über die ganze länge durchlaufen kann. 
Ansonsten habe ich zwar eine Perfekte Konstruktion aber keine gleichmässige Ausleuchtung und dann bringt alles NULL! 

Die Platte Oranges TrueLed habe ich gestern selbstverständlich auch noch falsch zugesägt-- 
Das Heisst ich habe dieses Wochenende für über 100 Euro Plexi verbraten, welches ich jetzt nun wieder bestellen muss..

Na ja, ich muss jetzt erst mal sowiso an meinem Portfolio weitermachen, in zwei Wochen ist Abgabetermin. 
Bis dahin habe ich hoffentlich wieder eine mir passende Lösung und Motivation das ganze noch mal zu überdenken-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long


----------



## haggie (16. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



affli schrieb:


> Der liebe gute Haggie ist wieder da! Das Freut mich ausserordentlich! Du bis einer den man hier richtig vermissen kann!
> Schön bist du nun wieder dabei und dies soagr in meinem Buch der Tage! Dankesehr!
> 
> Ganz unrecht hast du nicht Haggie, das geht wohl wirklich unter bekloppt!
> Ich hoffe, dass ich dem einen oder anderen hiermit was Helfen konnte.


 Danke dir 
Ich konnte mich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen "etwas" länger nicht kümmern, aber kein falsches Mitleid, ist jetzt eh zu spät und alles wieder gut 
Sind wir hier nicht alle ein "bißchen" bekloppt? 

Und: Ja, mir hast du sehr damit geholfen


----------



## Ben™ (24. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



affli schrieb:


> ....Das Heisst ich habe dieses Wochenende für über 100 Euro Plexi verbraten, welches ich jetzt nun wieder bestellen muss..



AUTSCH! Das tut schon ziemlich weh. 
Wirst du nun dein S-Light selbst basteln oder irgendwo machen lassen??


----------



## haggie (24. April 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schau dir seine TBs an und die Frage stellt sich gar nicht erst


----------



## affli (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

länger ist's her.. 

als ich von meinen A-Light Expertisen berichtete! 

Dienstags dieser Woche konnt ich endlich mein Portfolio abgeben!!
Ich hab unheimlich viel Zeit darein Investiert, den ich will unter allen Umständen an diese Hochschule kommen. 
Wünscht mir jetzt also bitte alle viel Glück, dass ich das auch schaffe!! 

Nun, Heute hab ich mich seit knapp drei Wochen mal wieder mit dem Mod beschäftigt.. 
Die letzten Erfahrungen bzw Erinnerungen waren deprimierend und schlecht! 

Also ging es mit neuer Motivation an die Planung des unteren A-Light.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ausschnitt vorne am Plexi hatte ich letztes mal zu voreilig gemacht. Dieser ist zu gross!
Besser wärs gewesen, das Blech vorne, die CM-Blende auf das TrueLed zu stellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ich aber nicht noch mal (zumindest Vorläufig°°°°°) neues TrueLed ordern muss hab ich mich dazu entschlossen,
dass Plexi inkl. Ausschnitt weiterzuverwenden! Hab einfach keinen Bock darauf wieder ne Orange Platte zu schmeissen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einer guten Stunde neuer Detailfindung hatte ich aber eine mMn sehr gute Lösung gefunden. 
Die CM-Blende wird um 12mm je oben und unten gekürzt. 
So dass ich die 2mm Bodenplatte inkl 10mm Zwischenplatte über die ganze länge mit 2cm Abstand zum Mainboardtray montieren kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 10mm Platten mit Karomuster wird mir übrigens Martma per Laser anfertigen. 
Ich denke nur so wird das ganze meinen Wünschen entsprechend Ausgeleuchtet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auserdem hats neue Led's gegeben. Die habe ich bei einem CH Leuchtmittel Grosshändler gefunden.
Fast 900Lumen auf 80cm und 12V, alle 32mm kürzbar sowie 8mm schlank...! 

Weiter bin ich auch schon gar nicht gekommen, aber ihr seht es stehen neue Pläne (fürs Weekend) an und es geht weiter! 
Vorallem habe ich jetzt auch wieder Zeit durch die Woche Abends daran zu Arbeiten.. 

Bis Bald!


----------



## haggie (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*_konfetti wirft_*
Es geht weiter 
Ich bin gespannt, ich guck mir das immer so gerne an!  Gute Arbeit, tolle Fotos, feines Projekt.

Und na klar drück' ich die Daumen, und wie ich die drück'!
Würde mich für dich freuen, wenn du's schafftest.

Grüße
Haggie


----------



## affli (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Unteres A-Light die zweite

Herzlichen lieben dank dir lieber Haggie! 

 Nach dem dieses Weekend Party nicht zu kurz kam hab ich trotzdem ein paar entscheidende Details geschafft. 
Meine Pläne für die CM-Blende wurden umgesetzt, ich konnte sehr genau kürzen wie auch von Hand Abkanten.
Die Lösung gefällt mir schlussendlich ganz gut, auch wenn ichs gern von anfang an anders angegangen wäre.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die Masse jetzt auch endlich klar sind kann ich Morgen auch die Mittelplatten bei Martma bestellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die tranzparente 2mm Bodenplatte habe ich aus Acryl gewählt, damit ich zum Verkleben nur gleiche Materialien habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier gut zu Erkennen die beidseitig aufwändig um 12mm gekürzte und gekantete CM-Blende
Wie ich das alles im Detail mit den Led's vorhabe zeige ich euch Morgen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 15mm Kanten wurden auch alle in gehrung gesägt. So ist ringsum später alles sauber auf 45° verklebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt nun endlich alles sehr schön, so soll es sein, so macht es spass! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr davon gibts bereits wieder Morgen Abend. ^..


----------



## Midsna (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Na affli,

was soll Mann den da noch sagen bei deiner Detailverliebtheit bleiben keine wünsche offen. mir gefällt die Blende sehr sehr gut. Saubere Arbeit wie Immer

grüße
deSnake


----------



## neflE (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Affli der Plexi-König  *9


----------



## affli (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Unteres A-Light die dritte

Wie versprochen gings heut Abend auch gleich zwei Stunden weiter. 
Spasst hats auch gemacht, mein Plan ist bis jetzt voll auf zufriedenstellen! 

Aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich haufenweise verschiedene Alu Profile rumliegen habe aber dennoch keine meinen Wünschen entsprach,
blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als bestehenden U-Profile zu moden.. 

Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11.5mm Aussenhöhe und die Stege Aussen 5mm.
8.5mm innenhöhe (Led's 8mm) 4mm innentiefe (Led's 3mm) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jap, es passt wie angegossen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Aluleiste als solches werde ich verschrauben. So sind die Led's immer sep. zugänglich und getrennt vom Panel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist die Idee von meinem Kabelkanal gut zu sehen. Hinter der Alu Leiste sind noch 1,3cm platz über die ganze Länge. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das entscheindende Frontdetail. Die CM-Blende läuft aussen bis nach unten auf die Midplate, 
damit ein anständiger übergang zum Lichtpanel möglich wird. 

So, genug für Heute!

@ Midgardsnake &  neflE
Besten Dank ihr zwei! 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Chris_Oi (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viel Geduld man doch haben kann.
Dein Mod gefällt mir hier im Forum momentan von der "Verarbeitung" her mit Abstand am Besten.
Echt der Hammer, was du hier zauberst


----------



## SiQ (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



affli schrieb:


> Dienstags dieser Woche konnt ich endlich mein Portfolio abgeben!!
> Ich hab unheimlich viel Zeit darein Investiert, den ich will unter allen Umständen an diese Hochschule kommen.
> Wünscht mir jetzt also bitte alle viel Glück, dass ich das auch schaffe!!


 
Viel Glück! Und schon was von denen gehört?


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*-Still watching-*

Hey affli,
ich lass dir hier mal nen lieben Gruß da. Ich schreib zwar echt selten in letzter Zeit aber... Big Brother is watching you!  
Deine Blecharbeiten gefallen mir, mach schön weiter damit.

Gruß
-Kero-​


----------



## Svayne (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

hey affli wünsch dir auch noch viel Glück!

Und gratulation zur Main 

mach weiter so sieht schon super aus! 

Gruss Svayne


----------



## Scynd (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hey Affli,
hab grad mal auf der Main alle *466* Bilder  durchgeblättert und bin einfach begeistert von deiner Arbeit 
Super Mod!!!! Mach weiter so 

Gruß Scynd


----------



## fragapple (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ein sehr gelungener Casemod, ich drück' dir die Daumen für die Hochschul-Bewerbung.


----------



## neflE (13. Mai 2012)

*daumendrück* und ich dacht irgendwie immer du gehörst zur Ü40 Ecke 
Noch einmal sagen das dein Gehäuse geil ist brauch ich ja nicht


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Jetzt musst ich auch grad lächeln. 
Viel Glück


----------



## affli (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hello Leute

So nach dem wieder ein paar Wochen verstrichen sind, melde auch ich mich mal wieder zu Wort bzw. Text. 

@ toosnake & Chris_Oi & Svayne & kero81 & Scynd & fragapple 
Herzlichen liebe Dank an euch für die aufstellenden Kommentare!

@neflE & @Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:>
Ich musste ja echt auch schmunzeln, nein.. nein.... Ü40 hör mir auf, ich will noch was erleben. 
Fühl mich schon mit ende zwanzig viel zu alt.. 

Nun ja, an der Hochschule wurde ich leider sehr knapp in der letzten Runde betreffend fehlender Matur bzw. Abitur ausgeschlossen. 
Jetzt habe ich mich aber noch in DE an drei Hochschulen beworben, vielleicht bin ich schon bald in Trier, Stuttgart oder Rosenheim niedergelassen.. 

In letzter Zeit ist also viel Zeit für weitere Bewerbungen und Dossier's draufgegangen, weswegen ich nicht weiter gekommen bin am Mod selber. 
Immerhin habe ich diverse Vorarbeiten erledigt, die ich euch trotzdem kurz zeige. Den Faul rumgelegen bin ich ganz und gar nicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer meiner früheren Gamingrechner mit einem Athlon 4000+ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den ich Papa für die Werkstatt verkauft hatte ist nach 8 Jahren ausgestiegen und musste Revidiert werden. 
Festplatte und Netzteil mussten Ausgetauscht werden, neu Aufgesetzt rennt das Ding auf XP basis noch immer super! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich für meine Mam ein Kreuterbeet gebaut, das doch trotzdem noch ganz aufwändig war.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Plexiglasdach war hier noch nicht fertig verbaut.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vor einer Woche habe ich viele neue Spielsachen bekommen, so dass ich meine altes Mainboard und I7 nun zu meiner Mam wandern durften. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze habe ich in ein Lian-Li P50 verbaut.. hat mal wieder echt spass gemacht der Zusammenbau. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Nosiblocker Lufi's einem sehr ordentlichen Nt, SSD und dem H60 ist das Teil unglaublich Leise geworden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die passive Radeon und die Corsair Ram's lassen auch keine Office wünsche offen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal keine Sichtfenster kein Moding und kein Sleev.. Wie schön und vorallem wie schnell erbaut.. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nun konnte ich endlich mein neues Spielzeug auf X79 Basis auch Aufbauen und laufen lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu meinen neuen Anschaffungen gibts demnächst noch ein ausfühliches Update... 
Als nächstes steht aber erst mal wieder etwas Werkstatt und Moding am Gehäuse an, die Zeit läuft mir nämlich davon! 
Den bald werde ich nämlich keine anständige Werkstatt mehr haben.. Das wird die Hölle!!!! 

Ich halte euch aber selbstverständlich auf dem laufenden und hoffe nun endlich wieder Vorwärts zu kommen. 
Obwohl.. ich bin doch am Weekend schon wieder an einer Hochzeit.. Egal.. bald bald gehts vernünftig weiter!

So lange verbleibe ich und wünsche allen eine angenehme Woche!


----------



## Gurkensalat (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

X79? geil! Viel Spaß damit! Was hastdu denn schönes neues verbaut? Radeon HD 7970 und i7-3930K?? 
Liebe Grüße,
Gurkensalat

PS Der Garten und der Rechner für deine Mutter ist hübsch, aber das Kabelmanagement beim Athlon-Rechner muss noch ein bisschen optimiert werden


----------



## haggie (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

buah... ein ungemoddetes Kräuterbeet...


----------



## Svayne (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

schön wieder was von dir zu hören 

schade das du es nicht an die Hochschule geschafft hast.

was hast du sonst noch so an tollen neuen spielsachen bekommen? 

das kräuterbeet für deine mutter sieht toll aus! Aber ist mi gestattet zu fragen für was deine Mutter einen i7 braucht?

bin gespannt wies weiter geht und immer wieder


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Deine Mutter hat sich bestimmt rießig über das Beet gefreut, schöne Arbeit


----------



## affli (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

A-Light Klappe die 3te

Nach wunderbaren 4 Tagen auf Sylt inkl besuch einer Hochzeit melde ich mich zurück. 
Etwas unerwartet bekam ich Heute meine gelaserten Acrylglas Platten!
Genau so unerwartet beschäftigten mich diese Platten den ganzen Feierabend- Noch nicht ein mal das Reisegepäck ist ausgepackt ...  

Es ist genau wie ich es mir vorstellte. Die Ausleuchtung mit nur einem Streifen Led ist nahe zu Perfekt! 
Deshalb habe ich auch mal wieder richtig Aufwändige Bilder geknipst, den es wäre einfach zu schade euch nicht auch an meinem Staunen Teilhaben zu lassen... !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



......................  

@Gurkensalat
Ich liebe meinen neuen i7 3930 ! 
Meine beiden 5870er bleiben weiterhin sitzen, die Dinger haben noch immer ordentlich Leistung. 
Zumindest genug für meine momentanen Spielbedürfnisse. Bildbearbeitung, Cad und Rendering steht im Vordergrund.

@Haggie
Warts ab, bald verbaue ich eine Automatische Bewässerungskühlung mit einer Laing.. 

@Svayne
Herzlichen Dank! Ja das ist schade, aber ich bleibe Optimistisch. 
Betreffend meinen neuen Spielsachen und deren Kühlkonstellationen gibts demnächst noch genaueres. 
Meine Mam braucht keinen i7 aber es kommt mir entgegen und ihr in gewisser weise auch den der Pc bezahlt das Geschäft. 

@Fr3@k
Besten Dank! Ja das hat Sie sich! 

..............

Ich hoffe kommendes Weekend wieder mal richtig Zeit für den Mod zu haben. 

Bis Bald


----------



## reisball (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Was soll man da sagen... ein perfektes Ergebnis! Super Arbeit affli.
Btw. Das erste Bild ist richtig geil.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juni 2012)

HAMMER!!! Mann sieht das gut aus. Tolle Bilder. Jetzt kann ich ruhig schlafen gehen und Morgen schau ich sie mir nochmal an.


----------



## MatMade142 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

 wow, mir gefällt besonders das Muster an der Plexikante von Bild 1.

@Cleriker
Zum glück hab ich die Bilder nicht gestern gesehen, sonst hätte ich nicht einschlafen können.


----------



## Ben™ (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hey affli,

sieht alles richtig obergut aus! 

*Kurze Frage:* Was hast den da für Kräuter verbaut? Ich meine ich bin als ab und an in Basel 
und wenn man so am Rhein entlang läuft richt es da auch immer wieder mal nach Kräuter! 

Auf jeden Fall richtig richtig geil was du hier auf die Beiner stellst. Weiter so!


----------



## Bagui (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich würde dich natürlich gerne für deine tolle Arbeit loben, wenn du sie nur selbst gemacht hättest 
Nein Quatsch, du hast das ganze natürlich super eingekauft, es sieht genial aus, die Bilder die du extra nur für uns gemacht hast sind super geworden und ich bin gespannt was du daraus machst.
Hast du wenigstens eine kleine Sylt-Reise gemacht oder nur bisschen vor Ort geblieben?


----------



## Sickpuppy (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Total krank. Mehr fällt mir nicht ein....einfach nur PERFTEKT.


----------



## Gurkensalat (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das sieht einfach nur geil aus  Und sehr hübsche Fotos 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## affli (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Besten Dank für das Lob. *

Da ich es leider noch immer nicht in die Werkstatt geschafft habe, vertröste ich euch halt mit meinen neuen hübschen Wasserkühler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer genau hin sieht bemerkt; es hat auch neue Anschlüsse gegeben! 16/10! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So Long


----------



## MatMade142 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schick Schik, ich steh auf Kupfer.
 Guck ich richtig? Hat der SpaWa Kühler keine Schraubenlöcher?


----------



## RainbowCrash (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Schick Schik, ich steh auf Kupfer.
> Guck ich richtig? Hat der SpaWa Kühler keine Schraubenlöcher?


 
Du guckst wirklich richtig


----------



## Ben™ (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr schöne Bilder mein lieber! 
Die schwarzen Bitsis sind nice aber sind auch sehr anfällig in Punkto Lack!


----------



## affli (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Kleines Update 1.1

Hi Leute,

@MatMade142 & RainbowCrash
Das mit den Bohrungen ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.. 
Hmm. Könte aber sein das die nur von unten ein Gewinde haben, muss ich nachsehen. Ansonsten wird halt gebohrt. 

Die Kühler werden aber wie ihr euch sicherlich denken könnt sowiso noch Lackiert... 

@Ben™
Besten Dank! Jap, da ahst du recht meine alten Bits sehen auch schon aus wie sau.. 
Eigentlich eine Frechheit aber leider kann ich nicht ohne die schwarz Matten dinger.. 
 
*Bei* mir ist wieder mal die Hölle los, kaum habe ich das Gefühl mal wieder etwas Zeit zu finden kommt alles anders.
Ich entschuldige mich aufrichtig für das eher sehr sporadische weitermachen, das ist auch nicht in meinem Interessen. 

Diese Woche war ich noch zwei Tage in Trier an den Eignungsprüfungen, die FH gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Hoffen wir mal auf eine Positiven bescheid! Aber ich denke das sollte gut kommen. 

Nun, was gibts eigentlich vom Orangen Monster zu berichten? 

Leider musste ich diese Woche ein paar fehler in meiner Planung feststellen, die mir echt Nerven. 
Dazu aber spätestens Sonntag mehr, den ich möchte dieses Weekend echt mal wieder etwas weiterkommen! 

Als erstes sei gesagt, das ich mal mein unteres A-Light eingesetzt habe um zu schauen wie alles passt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Masse, die Höhen, der AUfbau und die Kanten sind alle Perfekt, einzig das bereits vor einem Monat angesprochene Problem,
bzw. mein Überlegungsfehler beim Ausschnitt des Orangen Acryls nervt mich jedoch sehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wär einfach um längen besser gekommen die Alublende auf das Plexi zu stellen anstelle wie ausgeführt,
das Acryl auszuschneiden. Das Problem ist gut ersichtlich, helles weisses Licht strahlt durch an den Ränder. 
Aber gut auch das lässt sich mit diversen tricks dann später bei der Endmontage noch Retten! Trotzdem schade! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten siehts einfach nur genial aus, bestimmt noch besser sobald das obere A-Light auch noch drin sitzt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch in der Front geht mein Plan sauber auf, so bald die Orange Kante geklebt ist wird auch hier ein super effekt entstehen! 

------------

Nach langem überlegen wie ich den jetzt die Shots von der Pumpe zum AGB bohre bzw. durch das A-Light montiere bin ich auf eine "neue" Idee gekommen. 
Ich werde anstelle eines Röhren-AGB's eine Eigenkreation in die Front integrieren!... 

Nun ja, so neu ist die Idee gar nicht, den schon vor über einem Jahr hatte ich bereits mal einen Entwurf gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist auch noch der alte Entwurf aber er zeigt trotzdem gut auf was ich vorhabe. 
Der AGB wird direkt ans Frontplexi geklebt und wird damit ein weiteres High-Light... 

--------------

Dann gab es noch zwei drei neue Sachen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einerseits zwei Noisis für das Heck, somit kann ich dann auch endlich meine Hecklüfterverkleidung herstellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch ein paar neue Riegel fürs 2011er Board ich wär jetzt also bei 8x 4GB DDR3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine superleise WD Green die im Himura platz finden wird.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum Schluss eine neue Samsung SSD inkl. zwei ältere 60GB SSD's die ich vom Chef bekommen habe. 

So, das wars soweit für Heute. 
Ich hoffe sehr das die nächsten Tag etwas Zeit für den Mod mitbringen..! 

So long


----------



## Gurkensalat (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht bombe aus das Licht 
Und die SSDs gefallen mir auch gut, je mehr desto besser 
Viel Glück für die Fachhochschule 
Liebe Grüße
Gurkensalat


----------



## Timmynator (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Dein A-Light sieht einfach grandios aus.  Mir egal ob da was in der Kante nicht passt, wenn's zu perfekt ist, hat der Erbauer was zu verbergen


----------



## affli (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

@Gurkensalat
Besten Dank mein lieber! Das mit den SSD's dacht ich mir eben auch. 
Vorallem wer sagt schon nein bei zwei geschenkten 2 Jahre alten SSD's... 

@Timmynator
Dankesehr..  Gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Wohlverstanden, die letzten Bilder des Lights waren mit dem Handy aufgenommen. 

*@Thread
*Hab noch "kurz" meine aktuelle Idee des AGB auf Papier gebracht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke so sollt es machbar sein zumindest für mich und dabei auch gut ausschauen....

--------------------

Ausserdem hab ich mir noch gedanken über die Standfüsse des Gehäuses gemacht. 
Die Originalen Lian Li füsse sind zwar schön aber UNGEMODET.. 

Schön länger gefällt mir die Idee unter das Gehäuse eine Art "Möbelsockel" zu Montieren. 
Aus dem Projekt HTPC ist bekannt solch ein Sockel könnte ja auch beleuchtet werden. 

Nun ja, es wird also keine Füsse mehr geben sondern,
einen rundum laufenden 8mm Acrylglassockel von 6cm Höhe auf Gehrung geschnitten. 
Durch ein 12mm Alufrofil wird das ganze mit umlaufenden Ledstreifen dann Beleuchtet. 

Ihr könnt es euch nicht vorstellen? Wartet es ab..! 

So long


----------



## MatMade142 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



> Hab noch "kurz" meine aktuelle Idee des AGB auf Papier gebracht!


 Dafür würde ich Wochen brauchen.
Sieht sehr durchdacht aus.


> Ihr könnt es euch nicht vorstellen? Wartet es ab..!


Ich will nicht warten, mach schon.

Er fällt wieder in sein altes Schema. Bis in die Nacht Modden.


----------



## Timmynator (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



affli schrieb:


> @Timmynator
> Wohlverstanden, die letzten Bilder des Lights waren mit dem Handy aufgenommen.


 
Das meinte ich damit eigentlich nicht  Ich hätte das eher auf die Handarbeit vs. maschinell hergestellt Schiene gesetzt. Und zwar in dem Sinn, dass durch einen (vermeintlichen, weil er mir ohne Hinweis gar nicht erst aufgefallen wäre) Makel die Personalität des Erbauers einen manifesten Einzug in das Projekt bekommt, der bei einer maschinellen Herstellung verloren wäre. Red' ich zu geschwollen? 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: DIY zeichnet sich durch Charakter und nicht die Rechtwinklingkeit aus  

Zum AGB: Eine geniale Zeichnung, weil auch ich als Laie sie nach 2 Minuten hinsehen verstanden habe. Einen kleinen Einwand habe ich jedoch: Meinst du nicht, dass durch die Stufe unterm Einlass tendenziell Schaum/Geplätscher entsteht? Vllt. wäre ein bis unter die Wasseroberfläche reichendes Steigrohr dort effektiver.


----------



## affli (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der Gehäuse-Sockel 

Tatsächlich hab ich es heut geschaft ein wenig Zeit in der Werkstatt zu verbingen. 
Intressanterweise hatte ich Lust den Gehäusesockel zu entwickeln.. 

Ich hoffe meine Idee funktioniert, das Endgewicht des Towers macht mir nämlich etwas Angst. 
Nach dem Konzeptionieren und Ausmessen habe ich mich an den Zuschnitt gemacht; mit folgendem Ergebnis: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit das Netzteil die Luft trotzdem von unten Ansaugen kann werde ich noch Ausschnitte machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Sockel ist inkl. Profil 6cm Hoch, hat daher mit abzug des Alus noch knapp 5cm Beleuchtung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ledband eignet sich zum zweiten mal perfekt. Das U-Profil hat genau 8mm innenbreite wie auch das Band und das Acryl. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 3mm Höhe der Leds ist es auch Ideal! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mir zwar noch nicht 100% Schlüssig wie gut das am Ende ausschaut aber mal abwarten.. 

----------------

@MatMade142
Nur wegen dir fühlte ich mich heute unter Druck gesetzt.. 

@Timmy
Keine Angst ich hatte dich schon Verstanden. Das war eigentlich nur so angefügt. 
Ich bin auch Absolut deiner Meinung, auch wenn die Handarbeit so gern ich sie mache mir Zeit raubt die ich eigentlich gar nicht hätte..
Ein absolutes Unikat wird daher sicherlich geschaffen, auch wenn es mich ärgert. 
Aber besten Dank für dein grundsätzlicher Zuspruch! 
Deine Gedanken bezüglich AGB hatte ich auch schon, das ist noch Optimierungspotenzial vorhanden. 
Eine Steigrohr wär sicherlich leiser und besser, aber zu wenig Spektakulär, weswegen ich wieder davon abgekommen bin.

-------------

So, die Nachbaren hatten sicherlich lange genug Spass mit meiner Kreissäge, ich geh jetzt besser Schlafen. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## G5. (24. Juni 2012)

Die Farbe ist ja mal genial, gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## RainbowCrash (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Du bist doch Wahnsinnig


----------



## Ben™ (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Bin auf die Umsetzung des Sockels sehr gespannt!


----------



## affli (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

und noch Einmal.. 

Zwei Stunden hatte ich mir Heute gegönnt, währen denen ich eine lang überlegte, Verbesserung vornahm. 
Seit Wochen überlege ich die Lüfterausschnitte am Heck zu verbessern in dem ich sie etwas verschiebe. 
Heute hab ich es nun auch getan, obwohl es nicht unbedingt nötig gewesen wäre..!
Trotz dem ganzen zusätzlichen Arbeit bin ich davon überzeugt das richtige getan zu haben! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Lüfter sind um 5mm näher richtung Mainbord gerückt, der untere zusätzlich um 2cm gegen den Boden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kann ich auch meine aktuelle Idee der Lüfteradeckungen umsetzen die dann säter ansteht. 
Im laufe der Zeit wird man sicherlich auch besser verstehen können wieso ich diesen blödsinn gemacht habe.  

---------------------

Da es leider sonst nichts neues zu sehen gibt, habe ich noch ein paar andere Bilder für euch gemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------

@G5. 
Danke. Ja die farbe ist Genial! 

@RainbowCrash
In gewisser hinsicht warscheinlich schon ein wenig.. 

@Ben™
Das bin ich auch mein lieber, das bin ich auch! 

--------------

Gute Nacht und einen angenehmen Wochenstart!


----------



## MatMade142 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wer keine Arbeit hat macht sich welche, nicht war?


----------



## Ben™ (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das versteh ich nun nicht ganz. Versetzt? Spachtelst du den Rest dann wieder zu?


----------



## Bagui (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



			
				Ben™;4335336 schrieb:
			
		

> Das versteh ich nun nicht ganz. Versetzt? Spachtelst du den Rest dann wieder zu?



Irgendwie sowas hab ich mir auch gedacht. 
Deine Bilder werden immer geiler. Eigentlich darf dieser Mod nicht enden oder du musst direkt einen weitermachen weil ich jeden Tag aufs neue von deinen Moddingkünsten begeistert werde.


----------



## affli (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Ich und Spachteln ? *

Nö-- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich beim unteren Lüfter 1.8cm in der Höhe  schliessen muss, hab ich mit Hilfe von Harz ein kleines Stück  Glasfasermatte eingeklebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten habe ich mit Glasfaserspachtel und Krepp gearbeitet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen gehts weiter mit einer langsahm gewohnten Arbeit.. Schleifen?   

@MatMade142
 Genau so ist es! 

@Ben™
Noch fragen? 

@Bagui
Besten Dank. Manchmal hab ich auch das Gefühl als würde dieser Mod nie Enden. 
Aber es muss! Möglichst noch dieses Jahr..   

Wünsche wieder einmal mehr Gute Nacht!


----------



## Ben™ (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Dem wäre wohl nichts mehr zuzufügen! 
Sieht schon gut aus. Wie sehen eigentlich deine Hände so aus?

Viel Spaß (oder auch nicht) beim Schleifen.


----------



## affli (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

@Ben™
Gut, dann bin ich ja froh! 
Meine Hände sehen noch ganz Ok aus, gab schon schlimmeres.. Aber mal Abwarten. 

@Thread
Was denken die Designer unter Euch.. Könnte das mit der Front so was werden? 
Verbesserungsvorschläge? Kritik? AGB Grösse?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für jede Meinung bin ich sehr Dankbar!


----------



## reisball (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hmm... vlt würden mir abgerundete Schlitze besser gefallen, ansonsten finde ich das voll ok.


----------



## affli (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

und weiter Spachteln... 

@Reis
Danke für deine Meinung! Ob rund ober nicht, das ist noch völlig offen.. 

@ALL
Bitte weiterhin um paar Meinungen zu meiner Konzeptzeichnung der Front.. 

@Update
Erstaunlich Motiviert gings ohne grosse Worte Weiter! Zwischenstand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis Bald!


----------



## Ben™ (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*FREAK! 
*Sieht doch gut aus! Immer wieder eine Freude in dein TB zuschauen.


----------



## MatMade142 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich würde die Lüftungsschlitze nicht so A-Symmetrisch machen.


----------



## Timmynator (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Die Schlitze geben der Front doch den Pep. Alles nur gerade und rechtwinkling könnte schnell langweilig aussehen. 

@ affli: Sollen die Schlitze funktionsfähig sein oder zur Deko dienen? Falls ersteres, könnte die Schlauchführung dahinter etwas komisch wirken, da sie oben mittig verläuft, unten aber auf der linken Seite. Vllt könnte man den unteren Schlauch auch mittig aus dem AGB führen (Das sähe vllt nachher auch im A-Light besser aus, wenn die Durchführung mittig wäre)? 
Das natürlich unter der Annahme, dass man weit genug in die Schlitze gucken kann, um die Schläuche zu sehen...


----------



## affli (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Moin Leute

Ich wollt euch kurz auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen. 
Habe gestern und heute meine Lüftercaps durchgeplant. Gleich gehts ans werkeln. 

Hab im gegensatz zum Max D. den Ausschnitt etwas abgeändert.. (gefällt mir ganz gut so. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn die Lufterstege diesesmal hinten sind habe ich mich trotzdem Entschieden nicht nur einen runden ausschnitt zu machen. 
Ich habe also das "Muster" so gewählt, dass die Stege hinten trotzdem überdeckt werden und nicht mehr sichtbar sind. 

Mehr gibts aber gegen Mitternacht beim Update!


----------



## Gurkensalat (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Du machst echt alles individuell selbst  Gefällt mir gut, freu mich auf die Bilder 
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## affli (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Morgen,

Die Planung der Lüftercaps hat doch länger gedauert als gedacht. 
Ich hab zum glück Gestern noch ein Fehler in der Planung enddeckt und hab daher das ganze noch mal überdacht. 
Bis Heute alles neu aufgezeichnet und aufs Blech übertragen war, wars einfach schon wieder zu spät um Lärm zu machen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade im bezug aufs zweite A-Light hat sich noch einiges getan. 
Eigentlich wollt ich ja am Light eine Aussparung vornehmen da die Lüfterabdeckung 3cm vorsteht,
aber das wäre ein wahnsinn's Aufwand für null Nutzen! 

Ich hab also eine Lösung gesucht und auch gefunden um das Light nicht aussparen zu müssen! 

Mehr dazu aber hoffentlich Morgen! 

@Ben™
Besten Dank, das freut mich sehr! 

@Mat
Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz so sicher wie ich es machen soll. 
Werd auf jeden Fall noch andere Varianten zeigen!

@Timmy
Jep, genau etwas Pep. Das suche ich.. 
ja, das sind die Zuluftschlitze für den unteren Hecklüfter, also funktionell!.  
Betreffend AGB, ich finde deine Fragestellung sehr gerechtfertigt! Das Gleiche frage ich mich nämlich auch! 
Es wäre halt einfach schön den Einlauf in die Pumpen ohne Winkel gestallten zu müssen! 

@Salat
Dankesehr!

--

So, das der aktuelle Stand! 
Bin froh die Planung für die nächsten Details geklärt zu haben und nun wieder weiter zu kommen! 

Gute Nacht ihr Lieben


----------



## Erik Cartman (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Es ist nie zu spät um Lärm zu machen
Das was wir hier Betreiben kann man durchaus ne Kunstform nennen, und Kunst entsteht oft durch Leid und Schmerz (Wenn auch der der Nachbarn) 
Zur Front: Sehr geiles Konzept, aber Ich find die Lüftungsschlitze sind noch zu gewöhnlich
Wenn du aus den 3 Schlitzen einen machst, in der Form von nem langen "S" dann würd das schon sehr viel abgedrehter aussehen
Sonst gibts nix zu bemäkeln


----------



## affli (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

LüfterCap die Erste

Ne menge Arbeit war das Heute! Bin froh ist es geschafft! 
Die beiden Lüfterverkleidungen hatten es denoch in sich, passen aber genau und ich bin sehr zufrieden! 
Obwohl es erst mal etwas wuchtig und ungewohnt wirkt, bin ich sicher das es sich später super ins Gesammtbild einpasst. 
Natrürlich muss jetzt erst noch an den Details gefeilt werden aber ein sehr grosser Teil ist geschafft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen gibts das ganze dann ohne Krep! 

-----

@Erik
Ich hab schon Heute ordentlicfh lange Lärm gemacht alles muss immer in seinen Grenzen bleiben.. 
Front: Du meinst also so was in der art von murder Mod ? ist ne überlegung wert! Danke für den Input! 

---

Nun, ich bin wieder mal der letzte. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Ben™ (1. Juli 2012)

Sieht noch ungewohnt aus aber interessant. 
Ich glaube ich kann mir das erst so richtig vorstellen wenn's fertig ist.


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wow,echt geile Arbeit! Respekt!


----------



## MatMade142 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Jetzt weis ich wovon ich heute nacht um 3Uhr wach geworden bin.
Das war nicht das monströse Gewitter, sondern *DU* mit dem Dremel etc.

Sieht wiedermal toll aus.


----------



## affli (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Die Caps ganz Nackig*
 
Nach rund zwei Stunde Moding heute Nachmittag war die Motivation irgendwo auch schon wieder vorbei. (war wohl etwas genug gestern)
Immerhin konnte ich in der Zeit die kleine aber durchaus entscheidende Blende die von Lüfter bis Mainoardtray führt anfertigen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst gibts leider nicht viel neues und Morgen ist wieder Arbeiten angesagt... 
Die kommende Woche wirds wohl Zeitlich auch wieder rahr, da ein cooles Event stattfindet! 

-----

@Ben™ 
Genau. War auch für mich erst mal Ungewohnt. 
Aber erst mal abwarten, mit dem oberen A-Light wird ein anders Bild entstehen. 

@Dellwin
Besten Dank an dich!

@Mat
Nein, nein das kann doch nicht ich gewesen sein.. 
Danke mein lieber! 

--------

Nun wünsch ich allen eine gute Modingwoche und bis Bald!


----------



## Ben™ (2. Juli 2012)

Deine Blecharbeiten sind schon beeindruckend!


----------



## Chris_Oi (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Meinen Glückwunsch zum mittlerweile 11. Maineintrag.
Haste dir mit der Perfektion hier echt verdient
Casemod: The Orange Lian-Li Thing - Update: Beleuchtetes Plexiglas, Gehäuse-Sockel und mehr


----------



## Ben™ (4. Juli 2012)

Dem wäre wohl nichts mehr zuzufügen!
Du hast es dir wirklich verdient affli. 

Mach bitte weiter so!


----------



## MatMade142 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



Chris_Oi schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch zum mittlerweile 11. Maineintrag.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Wenn die 20 voll ist, dann sollte dir eine Seite im Heft zustehen. *Zu Thilo Bayer schiel*


----------



## The_Checker (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
> Wenn die 20 voll ist, dann sollte dir eine Seite im Heft zustehen. *Zu Thilo Bayer schiel*



Oder gleich ne Sonderbeilage.


----------



## TobiWankenobi (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

sieht wirklich extrem geil aus !


----------



## affli (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*11* mal Mainpage... *Wow.. *

*Herzlichen Dank Leute !!!* *Herzlichen Dank!*  
Ich sage es immer wieder... 

*Ohne Euch* wär dieser Mod niemals so weit gekommen.
*Ohne Euch* hät ich schon geschätzte 100mal aufgegeben.
*Ohne Euch* machts auch keinen Spass!
*Ohne Euch* ist einfach schei°°+.. 

*Danke. *

--------------------

Nun ja, 

Letzte Woche war.. doch dieser Event.. und ja.. ehm. .
Ich fühlte mich 5 Tage Betrunken, von denen ich 3 Arbeitete.. 
Bin froh ist es vorbei und ich möcht nicht weiter drüber reden.. 

Anfangs dieser Woche wars dann wichtig wieder nüchtern zu werden... 
so habe ich erst Heute den ganzen Feierabend gewerkelt.. aber immerhin. 

Das Heut neu erschaffene nenne ich *"Front-A-Light-Cover"* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ein 15x15mm Profil zugeschnitten und es passend ausgespart. 
Das A-Light hat auch 15mm und schliesst somit bündig ab. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze wird dann von Oben mit 3mm senkkopf- verschraubt. 
Stirnseitig werde ich noch ein Sück Alu kleben. So hat das obere Light hinten wie vorne einen sauberen "Anschlag".. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr seht so in etwa für was die ganze Arbeit war.. 
Aber das erübrigt sich bald, ich möchte nämlich am Weekend das obere A-Light fertigen! 

Bis dahin verbleibe ich


----------



## affli (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Front-A-Light-Cover *

*Nahtlos gehts auch gleich weiter. Hab heute doch noch mal deutlich Zeit für die Alu Leiste aufgewendet. 
Wieder ist ein kleiner wichtiger Schritt geschafft und ich verliere die hoffnung nicht irgendwan ein Ende zu sehen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe an das Profil noch mal eine weiteren Blende Verklebt um auch in der Front alles sauber Abgedeckt zu haben... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze sah am Ende so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gut zu sehen die verklebte zusätzliche Blende.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen gehts an die Befestigung der Hecklüfterverkleidung und den Bau des zweiten A-Lights. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Ben™ (14. Juli 2012)

Sauber!! 
Ich liebe deine leidenschaftliche Arbeit am Case! 

Ich bin schon auf das neue A-Light gespannt!!!


----------



## affli (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Vorbereitungs-, Befestigungs- und Optimierungsarbeiten *

Hi Leute

Nun wie könnte es anders sein, das Weekend verlief mal wieder anders als geplant.
Samstags konnte ich leider kaum weitermachen, da mein Patenkind zu besuch war. 

Trotz allem habe ich Samstags bis spät in die Nacht und Sonntags Nachmittags etwas weitergemacht. 
Zum Light selber hats leider nicht gereicht, es brauchte echt viel bis die Blende bzw. die Verkleidung auch 100% passten. 

Nun zu meiner Erleichterung sitzt jetzt alles so wie ich mir das vorstellte. 
Als nächstes steht dem bau des oberen A-Lights also nichts mehr im Weg. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, hier das Momentane Ergebnis: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfterverkleidung wie auch die Ergänzungsblende (war unheimlich Fummelig) fertig montiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt aber alles mm genau. So ist schluss endlich auch keine "tote" Ecke mehr im Light. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Blenden bzw. Verkleidungen sind wie gewohnt mit M3 Schrauben befestigt. 
Auch wenns Teilweise echt schwer war und vorallem Zeitintensiv das so zu verwirklichen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Front sieht das ganze jetzt mit fertig verschraubten Profil und geleimter Kante nun so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Das ober A-Light kann also ohne Ausparrungen oder dergleichen von Blende zu Blende eingepasst werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde wohl bereits Heute abend mit dem Aufzeichnen und fertigen des Lights beginnen. 

---------------

@Ben
Besten Dank mein lieber, schön schaust du so Regelmässig mit Comments vorbei! 

---------------

Bis Bald!


----------



## affli (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Das Licht ensteht dort Oberhalb* 

Wie gesagt so getan...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ersten Schritte sind also geschafft, mal sehen wie schnell es weitergeht..


----------



## reisball (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das letzte Bild zeigt wieder wie genau du arbeitest. Immer eine Freude hier reinzuschauen .


----------



## Ben™ (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



affli schrieb:


> @Ben
> Besten Dank mein lieber, schön schaust du so Regelmässig mit Comments vorbei!


Aber Hallo! Ich lasse mir doch deine Hammer-Arbeiten nicht entgehen. Das affli-Virus hat mich infiziert. 

Ich bin schon super gespannt wie beide 'Lights' in Aktion kommen!


----------



## MatMade142 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



			
				Ben™;4395294 schrieb:
			
		

> Das affli-Virus hat mich infiziert.




Ich weiß gar nicht so recht, was ich noch alles sagen soll außer Top arbeit.
 Ist das mit den drei oberen MB Schrauben nicht etwas eng
oder liegt das Plexi nur auf den Haltern, weil es noch nicht richtig befestigt ist?

*Vom Arzt kommend und vergeblich nach einer affli-Impfung gefragt*


----------



## affli (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Die aufwändigen Konstruktionen

Manchmal verzweifle ich echt, Stunden um Stunden irgendwelche kleinen Anpassungsarbeiten bis alles richtig sitzt..
Die Verschraubungen der einzelnen Bleche ist jeweils auch sehr Zeitraubend und Mühsam geworden- 

Irgendwie hab ich viel gemacht aber dennoch ist kaum was zu sehen und der fortschritt zu gering...  
Trotzdem will ich euch ein paar Bilder Zeigen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich sind beide Lüftercover fertig Montiert. 
Jeweils vier m3 Schrauben befestigen versteckt die Verkleidungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis das aber so aussah vergingen Stunden.. 
Irgendwie konnte ich ne weile gar keinem Winkel mehr vertrauen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade bei der oberen Lüfterverkleidung war ich kurz vor dem ausrasten!
Das Blech hinterhalb war nicht im Winkel und die komplette Befestigung musste neu gemacht werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ja, so übel sieht der Rücken aus..) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Aluleisten (ledhalterung) wurden oben wie unten final gekürzt und Verschraubt.
Hier war mm genaues platzieren gefragt, sonst hätte das üble folgen für die Panels. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt jetzt aber alles auch richtig gut, so da es sich auch rendierte, diese fummelarbeiten.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier fehlt es wirklich an keinem Millimeter mehr... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier auch mal wieder richtig gut den "Kabelkanal" zu sehen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Panel sitzt probe.. alles wunderbar..! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist nur im Detail zu sehen wie die A-Lights befestigt werden. 
Das 2mm tranzparente Acryl wird an die jeweilige Midplate verschraubt!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zum Schluss noch der absolut geniale FAIL des oberen A-Light's... 
(wir erinnern uns, ich habe ja kein TrueLed Plexi mehr)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ausschnitt ist auf der *falschen* Seite...............
Ich hatte den verlauf der Gehrung nicht berücksichtigt!    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss ich trotzdem neues oranges Plexi bestellen.. 
Das nachdem ich mich schon gefreut hatte das alles genau Aufgeht !! 

Was solls. Irgendwie gehts weiter das kennen wir ja! 

-------------------------------------------------------

@reisball & Ben™
Herzlichen Dank euch zwei! 

@Made
Ich bin froh sagst du doch noch was.. 
Nei das Plexi lag nur auf den Halterungen auf, ist ja noch nix befestigt.

@Virus
Das ist aber gutartig oder? 

@All
Gute Nacht und guten Wochenstart !


----------



## reisball (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wenn man das so sieht, will man auch gleich weiter machen. 
Der Innenraum speziell die Lüfterblenden hinten und die Midplate gefallen mir sehr, da hast du ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Nur weiter so, ich bin wie immer gespannt.


----------



## HardTimesforBob (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Mir fällt grad auf, dass ich dir gar kein Abo gegeben habe, obwohl ich deine Arbeit schon länger verfolge!
Das hat sich jetzt geändert.

Mach weiter so!!


----------



## Ben™ (23. Juli 2012)

affli schrieb:


> Manchmal verzweifle ich echt, Stunden um Stunden irgendwelche kleinen Anpassungsarbeiten bis alles richtig sitzt..
> Die Verschraubungen der einzelnen Bleche ist jeweils auch sehr Zeitraubend und Mühsam geworden-
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich viel gemacht aber dennoch ist kaum was zu sehen und der fortschritt zu gering...



Langsam und mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen. 
Mensch affli, ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen: Deine Arbeiten sind der Hammer und es macht mir immer wieder Spaß hier rein zuschauen. 

Und deine kleinen aber feinen Detailarbeiten machen dein Mod aus. 
Also weiter machen!!


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Super Mod und tolle Impressionen. Viel Glück fürs Finale. 
Infiziert!


----------



## MatMade142 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



affli schrieb:


> Manchmal verzweifle ich echt, Stunden um Stunden irgendwelche kleinen Anpassungsarbeiten bis alles richtig sitzt..
> Die Verschraubungen der einzelnen Bleche ist jeweils auch sehr Zeitraubend und Mühsam geworden-
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich viel gemacht aber dennoch ist kaum was zu sehen und der fortschritt zu gering...


So gehts mir momentan auch, jede menge Arbeiten im µ Bereich.



> ... Zum Schluss noch der absolut geniale FAIL des oberen A-Light's...
> (wir erinnern uns, ich habe ja kein TrueLed Plexi mehr)
> 
> Der Ausschnitt ist auf der *falschen* Seite...............
> Ich hatte den verlauf der Gehrung nicht berücksichtigt!


Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Ach ja, ist mir ja auch passiert.

Mach weiter so, das unterscheidet halt ein sehr guten Mod von einem meisterhaften.


----------



## affli (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der AGB und die Shot's

Heute war der Abend an dem ich lust hatte an der Wakü zu Planen. Das war auch dringent nötig! 
Ablaufsbedingt steht nämlich bald das bohren der Shots durch die armen A-Lights an!
Was das mit sich bringt ist ja wohl klar... viel Planung und viel Arbeit..

Ich hab mehrere Stunden gemessen probiert und Skizziert. 
Soweit hab ich nach vielen Varianten der Verschlauchung folgender Favorit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohlverstanden: die ganzen Überquerungen werden alle Versteckt hinter den Blechen geführt!
Diese (versteckten) geraden Stücke werden mit 13/10 Schlauch verlegt um genügend Platz hinter der Rückwand zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der DFM wird dieses Mal ebenfalls hinterhalb befestigt und wird nicht mehr sichtbar sein.  
Leider erschwert der jeweils mittig platzierte Ein bzw. Ausgang die Schlauchführung enorm!
Trotzdem werd ich es so machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So in etwa stelle ich mir das vor. 
Ich muss höllisch aufpassen die bohrung für den Shot nicht zu weit vorne zu machen!
Sonst habe ich nicht genügend Fleisch am Plexi und es bricht bzw. reisst wären dem bohren...
Andererseits wollt ich den AGB nicht zu Ausladend gestallten, also einen Kompromiss finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5cm in der Tiefe des AGB's fand ich das Maximum, obwohl das schon arg an der Grenze des machbaren war.
Schliesslich sollen die Anschlüsse ja alle Parallel Sitzen und daher musste alles berücksichtigt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirkt von den Proportionen her ziemlich mächtig. Aber es ist was spezielles und darf auffallen.
Na ja könnt noch ewig faseln so viel wie mir in den letzten Stunden durch die Birne zischte... 

Jetzt bin ich auch demensprechnend Müde.. 

Ach ja...

Falls jemand eine bessere Idee für die Schlauchführung hat (die noch Aufwändiger ist).. immer her damit! 

Bis Bald




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich bin für:
3 4 6 7 5 8 9 1 2. So, meineidee Ich hab das Gefühl, ich hab was vergessen, aber egal


----------



## Ben™ (29. Juli 2012)

Kurze Frage: Du montierst am Heck einen Radi?? 
Welcher wird den verbaut? 

Ansonsten sieht das schon sehr gut aus. Ich bin auf weitere Ergebnisse gespannt!!


----------



## affli (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Lüfter und LW-Abeckung 

Nach der ganzen Kopfarbeit gestern wollte ich heute wieder was Handwerkliches tun. 
Der Nachmittag verging leider wie im Flug, aber dennoch habe ich das Ziel erreicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst mal wie schon gefühlte hundert mal alles ausbauen, um bohren zu können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Löcher übertragen bohren, kontrollieren, übertragen, bohren, gewinde schneiden, kontrollieren, usw.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abkantungen bzw. Winkel kontrollieren, grob schleifen und allfällige Ausschnitte machen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüftercaps brauchen leider noch viel Detail(feil)arbeit.. 

--------------------

Ausserdem konnt ich mich überwinden die Lüfter zu befestigen.. 
Ich hatte grossen respekt vor dieser Arbeit.. den:

1. Durch das ganze Gespachtel war ein Riss durch zu viel Druck durch das bohren vorhersehbar.
2. Das abrutschen durch den Spachtel mit dem Bohrer war vorhersehbar. 
3. Das die Lüfter durch 100 sonstigen Faktoren dann nicht mit dem Ausschnitt an der Verkleidung übereinstimmt war vorhersehbar.

Aber Nein! Diesmal hat sich das Stundenlange Planen und genauen Arbeiten bezahlt gemacht!!!
Wenigstens für ein mal! 

Aber seht selbst!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt alles wie anggegossen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geil oder..? Später dann noch mit den Led's.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der Rücken.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überleg mir echt noch mal zu Spachteln; Rund! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie üblich die Gesammtansicht zum Schluss.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------------------------------------------------------------------

@vorletztes Update:

@reisball
Besten Dank mein lieber mir gefällts auch ganz gut. 
Aber langsam sollt es auch so sein bei den vielen Stunden Arbeit.. 

@HardTimesforBob
Besten Dank für dein Abo, freut mich sehr! Ich versuch stets das beste! 

@Ben™
Besten Dank für deine Unterstützung, immer wieder Aufbauend!
Schön das es Dir gefällt!

@BautznerSnef
Herzlichen Dank auch an Dich! Kann ich sehr gut gebrauchen!

@MatMade
Das ist richtig, du sagst es! Aber manchmal ist es schwer an der Motivation festzuhalten. 
Es braucht halt einfach alles seine Zeit. Zeitpläne sind bei einem Aufwändigen Mod einfach schlecht! 
Uff da fällt mir gerade ein ich wollt ja schon lange fertig sein! 

@letztes Update:

 @coroc
Im oberen Teil kann man sich darüber streiten wie genau es ausschaut. 
Es geht mir vorallem um die 4 Shots in den A-Light's. 

@Ben™
Halt! Stop! 
Nein kein Radi kommt ans Heck! Die 3 HW Labs bleiben wo sie waren!
Aber unten Hinten raus ist die Zuleitung der 3 Radis Seitwärts und hinten oben rein kommt das ganze wieder rein! 
Eigentlich ziemlich so wie es bereits war! 

@Wakü
Ich werd demnächst noch mal etwas bessere Zeichnungen der Verschlauchung reinstellen.
Hier ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen. Braucht noch etwas Überlegung. 
Klar ist aber, das ich schon mal oberhalb und unterhalb des Agb's einen Shot durch die Lights brauche um es Wunschgemäss auszuführen! 

Kommentare sind gerne Erwünscht!

@Update

Als nächstes werde ich weiter machen mit der Planung der Wakü, speziell auch mit dem AGB. 

Überleg mir echt ob ich den später gleich von Martma fertigen lasse. Hab einfach Angst ich versau das mit dem Kleben auf das fertig gefräste Stück.
Dann würd ich echt so was von durchdrehen. Die Verklebung unsichbar hinzukriegen ist nämlich auch sau schwer. Der rest wär kein Problem.. 
Es würd mir halt auch ein wenig Arbeit abnehmen..! Das könnte langsam auch nicht schaden. Aber mal sehen. 
Erst Planen dann mal schauen wie viel der spass Kosten würde. 

Züsätzlich will ich die SSD "Halterung" die oben noch hin soll Planen. 
Ich glaube das wäre dieses mal schon die 4 oder 5 Variante die ich baue.. 

Jetzt wünsche ich aber erst mal allen eine angenehme Nacht und bis Bald!


----------



## RainbowCrash (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Na das nenn ich doch mal Detailarbeit, da hätte ich warscheinlich schon lange aufgegeben


----------



## coroc (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hammerarbeit und Hammer Bilder
Was will man mehr?

Ich guck bei mir mal wies mit Detail Arbeit wird, das wird bestimmt sehr lustig


----------



## Schiassomat (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Also deine Handskizzen gefallen mir sehr gut, natürlich finde ich auch den Rest deiner Arbeit Hammer.

Sag mal arbeitest du als Schlosser oder irgend so was in der Art, denn deine Blecharbeiten sehen schon sehr Professionell aus?


----------



## affli (3. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Moin Leute*

@RainbowCrash
Herzlichen Dank. Ich war auch schon etliche mal kurz davor, das darfst du mir glauben. 

@coroc
Besten Dank! Mehr? 
Ich will immer mehr.. ! Mehr von allem..! 
Ob das hingegen lustig wird kann ich dir nicht versprechen- 

@Schiassomat
Dankeschön. Ich Skizziere, Zeichne und Male auch immer gern. Das führt auch zu meinem Beruf um deine Frage zu Beantworten.
Bin gelernter Hochbau- und Innenausbauzeichner (Schweizer Berufsbezeichnung).Im Prinzip Bauzeichner fachrichtung Architektur und Innenarch. 
Arbeite aber hauptsächlich als Bauleiter an kleineren Projekten. Hab diverse Praktikas als Schreiner, Zimmermann, Metallbauer, 
Elektriker und vorallem durch mein Dad viel Erfahrung im Bereich Autoelektronik und Mechanik. 
Zudem Bastle ich seit ich ein kleiner Junge bin in der AutoWerkstatt meines Dad's was mich schlussendlich zu meiner Erfahrung brachte. 

Noch Fragen ?  

*@Mod*
Wie bereits im letzten Update erwähnt gibt es viel zu Planen. 
Leider bin ich noch nicht so weit wie ich es gerne hätte! Egal. Mit Zeitvorgaben hab ich's ja schon lange aufgegeben.. 

Da ich schon sonst den halben Tag bei der Arbeit CAD zeichne und plane, fällt es mir manchmal schwer Abends dann noch mal zu Zeichnen.. 
Aber Schritt für Schritt gelingt auch das. So hab ich die letzten beiden Abende etwas an dem SSD-Halter gearbeitet bzw. gezeichnet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem habe ich Schlauch, die Ram Kühler und das TrueLed Plexi (nach)bestellt. 
Alle Winkel und Anschlüsse von Bitspower sind Masslich aufgenommen und werden später ins CAD übertragen. 
Dort möchte ich eine möglichst genaue Planung der Wakü vornehmen. 

Interessieren Euch eigentlich meine Skizzen? 
Soll ich in Zukunft eher mehr oder weniger meiner Planung zeigen? langweilig? 

Bis zum nächsten!


----------



## MatMade142 (3. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



> Interessieren Euch eigentlich meine Skizzen?


----------



## coroc (3. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Nö, Skizze her

In der Tasse war Kaffe? Und die Zeichnung entstand um 2uhr nachts?

Und was ist an dem smartphone dran?


----------



## cargo (3. August 2012)

Mir fällt grad auf dass ich dein Tagebuch gar nicht aboniert habe, wie kann das denn sein??
Ich war bis jetzt auch einer der stillen Mitleser, doch genau wie Schiassomat bewundere ich seine Abkant-Arbeiten. Eine Abkant-Bank hast du aber schon zu Verfügung, oder?


Und ob wir deine Planung sehen wollen, ist ja wohl eine rhetorische Frage?! 
Aboniert hab ich jetzt natürlich 

Lg
cargo


----------



## Schiassomat (3. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



coroc schrieb:


> Nö, Skizze her
> 
> In der Tasse war Kaffe? Und die Zeichnung entstand um 2uhr nachts?
> 
> Und was ist an dem smartphone dran?


 
Meinst du die SSD


----------



## coroc (3. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Kann sein. Auf nem Mini Bildschirm ist es schwer zu erkennen


----------



## affli (5. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

 Die finale Planung der SSD Halterung 

So ziemlich genau 10 Stunden hat mich die Planung dieses einen Gebildes gekostet. 
Mal wieder war alles deutlich komplizierter und aufwändiger geworden.. (Kennen wir das nicht) 

Anbei wie gewünscht die Ausführungsplanung: 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grundriss bzw. Draufsicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Frontansicht* 

Ja, ein weiteres A-Light. Das geniale, ich kann das falsch geschnittene True Led weiter verwenden. 
Auch aus diesem grund hab ich den Lüfter noch mal nach oben verschoben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Seitenschnitt *

Soweit ist auch schon alles vorbereitet um die Ausführungsphase zu wechseln.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aktueller Stand! *

Mehr dazu gibts schon Bald!


----------



## coroc (5. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Gute Skizze

welche SSDs werdens denn?


Ich kenn jemand der Arbeitet bei Evonik die sitzen recht nah  bei Darmstadt


----------



## Timmynator (5. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

affli, das sieht mal wieder grandios aus. Ich weiß nicht, ob mir die Zeichnungen oder das schlussendliche Werk besser gefallen sollen


----------



## affli (6. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Die SSD Halterung ist geboren 

Heute hatte ich kaum Zeit weiterzumachen, doch ich konnt's mir nicht verkneifen,
doch ne Weile etwas Lärm zu machen und die Hauptkomponenten zu fertigen!

Hier also das heutige Endergebnis der Woche:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird echt gut, 20 mal besser als das vorherige Modell bzw. die vorherige Situation.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich sind die Aluprofile grob geschliffen sowei alle 1mm Aluplatten zurecht gesägt. 

@cargo
Deine Frage hätt ich fast übersehen.. 
Ich darf eine alte aber gute Abkantbank gebrauchen, hab aber selber keine. 
Vieles Kante ich aber mit verschiedenen Knifs selber ab, zumindest was dünnere Bleche sind. 

@coroc
Dankeschön.
Die zwei meiner ältesten SSD's verkaufe ich so, dass noch die 128er Supertalent und meine neue 128er Samsung übrigt bleibt. 
Eine zusätzlich neue noch unbekannte 256er wirds bei fertigstellung für meine PS, Zeichen und Renderdaten geben. 
Der vierte platz bleibt vorläufig leer, wird aber in Zukunft von nutzen sein! 

@Timmynator
Besten Dank mein lieber, hoffe doch sehr das fertige Produkt wird dir später noch besser gefallen. 

---------

Das Teil an sich wird noch ne menge Arbeit machen, schon nur alleine das A-Light und der Kabelkanal. 
Ich sehe es kommen das ich in zwei Monaten (vor meinem Umzug) noch immer nicht fertig bin mit dem Rohbau. 
Das macht mir etwas Angst, da es nacher nur noch sehr schleppend vorwärts gehen kann. Aber das ist jetzt noch etwas hin. 


Jedenfalls wünsche ich wie so oft einen angenehmen Wochenstart allerseits.


----------



## affli (10. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Heute Abend gehts an die SSD Halterungen bzw. Bleche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird Ausdauer und Sorgfalt gefragt sein! 

So long


----------



## cargo (10. August 2012)

Ich bin sehr gespannt. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## affli (11. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Morgen werte Süchtige

Da ich "leider" erst um 23 Uhr angefangen habe zu Basteln (ein leckeres Abendessen war spontan Angesagt),
konnte ich keinen grossen Lärm mehr machen und der halbe Abend war bereits wieder rum.. 

Dennoch hab ich in meinen Augen einiges geschafft. Soweit, dass ich Morgen hoffentlich sogar das Abkanten schaffe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur noch in einem Punkt bin ich unsicher! Wie ich die Alu-Halterungen mit dem Plexi verbinde.. 
Am liebsten würde ich natürlich Schrauben, aber das bringt hier einige Nachteile. 

Gute Nacht und bis Morgen, hoffen wir es läuft alles ohne Fails.


----------



## Koyote (11. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wow, du arbeitest wirklich sehr genau und perfekt 

Das Bild sieht doch schonmal sehr gut aus! Wenn du wieder Lärm machen darfst, wird das bestimmt gut


----------



## coroc (11. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Genau. Leg los. Ich will Ergebnisse

Sieht verdammt gut aus. Das würde es bei mir nicht


----------



## affli (12. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das Aufrichtfest (Der SSD-Halterung) 

Viel zu sagen gibt's zum Heutigen Update eigentlich nicht.. (glück für euch)
So fängts also auch gleich mit Bilder an: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank meiner guten Vorarbeit ging das ganze Verhältnissmässig flott von der Hand. 
Obwohl die Ausschnitte sehr klein waren und es daher ohne Vorbohren der Ecken nicht ging. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit war auch alles ganz ordentlich gelungen.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Nach langer Feil- und Schleifarbeit sowei der Abkantarbeiten (also Stunden Später) sah es dann so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde meinen das ist doch ganz gut gelungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar das *A *kommt im ganzen Design irgendwie rüber. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück hat es keine Platz für noch mehr Stockwerke bzw. Bleche! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------------------------

Nun zum Schluss des Tages konnt ich es mir nicht verkneifen das ganze provisorisch zusammenzustellen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder ist ein Schritt getan, auch wenn es mich viel Planung und Arbeit gekostet hat:
Es gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut! Ich hoffe euch auch? 

Gute Nacht


----------



## coroc (12. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ja. Sowas will ich auch. Aber das kommt später.

Wie willst du es im Gehäuse befestigen?


----------



## Gurkensalat (12. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das ist ja sehr geil geworden  
Ich finde es toll wie du jedes kleine Detail selber baust und immer mit so kreativen Ideen 
Werden die weißen Plexis beleuchtet? 
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## MatMade142 (12. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

WOW Ich bin beeindrukt, nur kommt mir auch die Frage auf wie du die Bleche am Plexi bzw. am hinteren Blech befestigen willst?


----------



## Cleriker (12. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Kleben wäre hier eine Variante! Er muss dazu nur die Oberflächeneigenschaften der einzelnen Materialien beachten. Die Bleche dürften ja recht leicht sein und das Plexi ebenfalls. Ich würde es versuchen zu kleben.

Hey affli, wofur sind die Geraden Enden/Stege an der einen Seite der Bleche? Die an der Rückwand anliegen meine ich.


----------



## Timmynator (12. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

affli...

Das kannste zudem vorsorglicherweise schonmal für deine nächsten fünf Bilderposts verwahren


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Du bist echt Wahnsinnig 
Jetzt müssen nur noch mehr Bilder her


----------



## Svayne (13. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht wirklich wiedermal zum  aus 

nimmt mich auch wunder wie du das ganze jetzt zusammen baust und am gehäuse befestigst, wollt bei mir nämlich so was ähnliches machen 

weiterhin viel erfolg & ich bleibe natürlich am ball


----------



## Ben™ (14. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich schließe mich den anderen an  nice work affli! 
(Bin gespannt wie du es montieren wirst)


----------



## Sickpuppy (14. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Two words: heftig, heftig


----------



## affli (16. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Besten Dank Leute für die lobenden Worte! Schön gefällt es euch auch! 
Dann hat es sich doch gelohnt die Konstruktion nochmal neu zu gestallten. 

Diverse Fragen sind aufgetaucht, ich will versuchen in den Nächsten Sätzen ein paar davon zu Beantworten.
Das restliche wird sich sicherlich spätestens zum nächsten Update per Bilder klären.

Befestigt wird das ganze per M3 Schrauben von Nils. 
Jedes Aluteil wird an den Füssen mit je einer Schraube (also 4 oben 4 unten) ins Acryl verschraubt. 
Ich habe die Etagehöhen so gewählt, das ich mit meinem kleinsten Imbus noch gut dazu komme. 
Das Gebilde selber wird wie die Beiden anderen A-Light's an die Midplate verschraubt.
Ganz Treu dem Motto: *jedes einzelne Teil in meinem Gehäuse ist verschraubt! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Acrylplatten übrigens sind das alles Endlighten Plexi's werden selbstverständlich Beleuchtet. 
Dies aber hinterhalb der Rückwand. Die Stege seitwärts beugen also dem Spot der Led's vor. 
Im bereich des A-Lights deckt dies zusätzlich die Aluleiste unterhalb und den daher nichtleuchtenden Teil ab. 

Die Rückwand selber wird am Gehäuse befestigt nicht aber an dem SSd-Halter selber. 
Kann also jederzeit für die verdeckte Verkabelung einzeln befestig werden. 

Ihr seht, in den 10 Stunden Planung sind dann aber dafür auch etliche Details berücksichtigt. 

----------------------------------

Eigentlich aber gehts Heute ja um was ganz anderes. 
Nämlich geht's um die Wakü, genauer gesagt um zwei Teststücke Schlauch.

Leider stehe ich vor einem grossen Problem: 
Welcher der beiden Schläuche soll es den nun werden ??? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich tendiere einfach immer noch eher auf den schwarzen Tygon. Der Schlauch ist einfach nur Genial! 
Aber das Orange.. es ist so ein Blickfang, einfach geil.. obwohl... sollt ich beide verbauen? 

Leute was denkt ihr..?????


----------



## DaxTrose (16. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich finde immer noch die Kombination Schwarz/Orange genial. Somit würde ich beide Schläuche verwenden. Ein bisschen rumexperimentieren, bist man die perfekte Verlegung gefunden hat. Mehr Schwarz und dezent Orange würde ich sagen.


----------



## MatMade142 (16. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



> Welcher der beiden Schläuche soll es den nun werden ???


Ich würde so lange warten, bis das Case lackiert ist, dann kann man das besser beurteilen.


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich würde die längeren Wege, also alles was man quasi verlegen muss, in Schwarz und die kurzen optisch makanteren wege in Orange nehmen.

Der Rat von MatMade142 ist aber ganz gut. Von uns Mod-Voyeuren weiss ja keiner wie dein Innenleben aussehen wird, also welche Kühler (Plexi,POM,Nickel,Kupfer) und Anschlüsse du nimmst. Nimmst du Kupfer würde ich zu dem schwarzen Schlauch raten, nimmst du Plexi, dann zum Orange.


----------



## affli (17. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Abend,

Ich bin genau eurer Meinung Leute! Danke für die "Input's". 
Eine dezente Orange kombi wär wohl die beste Wahl. Aber richtig es ist noch etwas früh zu Urteilen.
Erst mal den Rohbau beenden und mich bis zum Lackieren durchkämpfen. 

Ich sag es übrigens noch mal zu Cleriker schiel alle Kühler werden Orange / Schwarz Matt lackiert. 
Am Grundkonzept des "alten" Mods bzw. an der Material oder Farbgebung ändert sich nichts! 
Einzig dem Unterschied, dass ich reine Kupferkühler verbaue da die Kühlleistung grundsätzlich einfach besser ist. 

Hier stellst sich mir höchstens noch irngendwo die Frage ob allenfalls  wieder Knickschutz bzw. Smartcolins verwendet werden sollen? 

-----------

Ich hab übrigens die Zulassung an der FH Trier bekommen und werde ab Oktober auch dort Wohnhaft sein.. 
Mal schauen wie ich mich im Deutschen Land so mache.  Ich freu mich auf jeden fall! 
Find es einfach echt genial ermöglicht ihr "Beruflich qualifizierten" ohne Abitur eine Studiumzulassung!!! 
Da muss die kleine Schweiz echt noch etwas lernen! Anderes Thema.

Daher wird es wohl ab September gezwungenermassen einen Unterbruch geben, dies dann auch erst mal auf unbestimmte Zeit. 
Das Case bleibt vorerst auch in der Schweiz. Den in DE muss ich mich erst mal um Räumlichkeiten kümmern um überhaupt weitertfahren zu können. 

Wird schon schief gehen! 

---------

Erst mal nicht den Kopf hängen lassen. Heute haben mich noch ein paar kleine Teile erreicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach wie vor gibt es für mich keine schöneren Ram-Kühler als die Mips, vorallem später mit meiner Lackierung. 
Dieses mal aber als Upgrad zum alten Mod zwei Ram coller- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden feinen Platinchen musste ich mir einfach gönnen, allerspätestens als ich die bei Ben gesehen hatte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss noch eine leine Investition in meine Bitspowersammlung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke das sollt wieder etwas motivieren am Weekend weiterzumachen, solange ich die Werkstatt so nahe habe. 

Good Night -


----------



## Ben™ (17. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Moin affli,

erst einmal herzlich willkommen im Ländle!  Freut mich für dich, dass du die Zusage bekommen hast. 
(Dir wirds hier schon gut gehen - oder auch nicht)

@Mod: Schöne Sachen hast du da bekommen. Mit dem PowerAdjust hast du einen guten Kauf gemacht und hast sogar meinen Namen erwähnt. 
Die beiden Abspehrhähne von Bitspower sind einfach genial. Ich habe auch einen hier liegen, jedoch in Black Sparkle. 

Wegen deinem Mod mach dir mal keinen Kopf. Die Zeit wird so schnell vergehen das du schon bald wieder fleißig weiter basteln kannst.


----------



## icecold (26. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr schönes Projekt.  und sehr sauber gearbeitet.
Auch wenn ich mir bisher noch nicht alles durchgelesen habe, gefällt mir der Mod. 
Die Halterungen für die SSD finde ich cool. 

Wozu sind denn die kleinen Platinen gedacht?


----------



## flix (26. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr geile Arbeit die du hoer leistest. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Den Bitspower Hahn habe ich auch  Sehen einfach sehr geil aus.


----------



## affli (27. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Guten Montag Morgen liebes Forum 

Nach einem tragischen Todesfall in der Familie habe ich am Weekend die Werkstatt ausgelassen. 
Um aber nicht ganz stehen zu bleiben habe ich Gestern meine ganzen Wakü-Kühler testweise verbaut. 

Dazu gibts aber demnächst noch ein Ausführliches Update. 
Den ich bin auf ein grosses Problem gestossen, der MB Kühler ist ganz, ganz ungünstig designt. 
Die zweite Grafikkarte kollidiert mit den Anschlüssen. Darüber habe ich mich zum glück nur ein ganz wenig genervt. 

Leider hatte ich noch keine Zeit die vielen tollen Bilder aufzuarbeiten. Müsst euch also noch etwas Gedulden.

Einen kleine Apettithappen gibts aber trotzdem schon mal: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ben™
Danke für deine lieben Zusprüche! Freut mich sehr. 
Ich hoffe es geht irgendwie möglichst flüssig weiter, habe nämlich keine luste erst in zwei Jahren fertig zu sein. 

@icecold
Freut mich schaust du hier vorbei. Schön gefällt dir meine Arbeit. 
Mit den kleine Platinchen meinst du die PowerAdjust ? Die beiden Pumpen werden damit geregelt. 

@flix
Danke auch an dich! Bin froh gefällt mein Mod einigen von Euch. 
Die Pitspower Artikel sind schon Klasse, ich hasse eigentlich nur die Preise dafür. 

Bis Bald ihr Süchtigen..


----------



## Schelmiii (27. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Mein Beileid.

Die Kühler passen echt super ins Bild.
Ich glaub Orange is neben einer reinen schwarz/weißKombo die einzige Farbe, die mir zu Kupfer gefällt.
Das mit dem MB Kühler ist sehr ärgerlich, aber ich weiß, dass du dazu eine geniale Lösung finden wirst
Weiter so


----------



## Cleriker (27. August 2012)

Auch von mir mein aufrichtiges Beileid!
Schön zu sehen, dass es noch Dealer mit Herz gibt, die ihre Süchtigen hier weiterhin versorgen, auch wenn sie einen Tritt in die Eier bekommen haben. 

Sieht klasse aus dein Mod!
Das mit den Anschlüssen ist echt Mist. Schon eine Idee wie du das lösen wirst?
Wäre cool, wenn du uns ein direktes Bild der miteinander kollidierenden Anschlüsse zeigen könntest, dann versuchen wir mit zu tüfteln.


----------



## affli (27. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Danke euch beiden! 

Vergesst bitte nicht (zu Schelmii schiel) das Kupfer dient nur zur möglichst guten Wärmeübertragung. 
*Die Kühler werden alle noch Lackiert! (Schwarz / Orange) *

Bezüglich dem Chipsatzkühler: (Bilder von der kollidierenden Graka muss ich erst noch machen) 
Ich bin auch etwas selber Schuld laufe ich jetzt in ein Problem. 
Beim Gigabyte UD5 ist der zweite x16 PCIE Anschluss fast zu unterst (oberhalb dem PCI) 

Mein Wunsch war aber egal ob der jetzt nur ein x8 Anschluss besteht, das die Grakas in den beiden obersten Slots Hausen. 
Der Kühler wurde aber Logischerweise dafür gebaut, das die beiden x16er voll benutzt werden können und der x8 für eine kurze Karte genügt. 

Leider sieht es einfach nur hässlich aus wenn die zweite Graka so nahe am Boden bzw. über dem Light sitzt. Das geht mir gegen den Strich. 
Daher sehe ich im Moment nur eine Plausible Lösung: *Der Chipsatzkühler fliegt leider Raus und es wird per Luft gekühlt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das muss ich mir aber noch mal ganz genau überlegen. Einfach nur Nervend..


----------



## coroc (27. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der ist ja mal süß 

Ich würd den Kühler lakieren, das fällt gut auf und sieht genial aus. Die Anschlüße würde ich schwarz lassen


----------



## Schelmiii (27. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ah, hab ich ganz vergessen.
Lackiern is noch besser 
Du könntest 4 neue Halterungen für den Kühler bauen, die ihn dann um 5 bis 10mm nach unten verschieben.
Für die geringe Verlustleistung reicht die Kühlung dann auch noch, wenn er nicht ganz drauf sitz.
Oder du machst eine Haltplatte, die zwischen Kühler und Southbridge kommt, dass würde besser aussehen.
Und lackiert siehts aus wie vom Hersteller gewollt.

Aber nen kleiner Kühlkörper druff sieht bestimmt auch net schlecht aus und hilft auch, den Inneraum net so überladen mit Schlauchgewirre wirken zu lassen.


----------



## MatMade142 (27. August 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Und wenn du den Kühler einfach umdrehst, sodass die Anschlüsse "oben" sind ???


----------



## Timmynator (2. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Und wenn du den Kühler einfach umdrehst, sodass die Anschlüsse "oben" sind ???



Dann kollidiert's ebenfalls mit Grafikkarte Nr.2, da die beiden ja (von oben gezählt) in Slot 1 & 2 sollen. Und eine Bestückung von 1 & 3 gefällt affli nicht, auch wenn die Leistung (wahrscheinlich) trotzdem ausreichend wäre. 

@ affli: 

Neben meinem herzlichen Beileid noch ein kleiner Vorschlag, wie du den Chipsatz evtl. doch kühlen könntest. Da sind dann wieder deine Künste als Blechbiegemeister gefragt  Wie wäre es, wenn du ein (dünnes?) Kupferblech mit entsprechenden Bohrungen bzw. einer Halterung wie sie für den eigentlichen Kühler vorgesehen ist, versiehst und den eigentlichen Kühler nach rechts verlegst. Ich erahne auf dem Detailbild einen SATA-Anschluss, ggf könnte man dessen Gehäuse ja als Stütze für die Konstruktion zweckentfremden, indem man in das Blech eine Lasche einbiegt. Die Verbindung von Blech und Kühler könnte man ja mit Wärmeleitkleber realisieren.
Falls ich zu wirr rede, male ich dir gerne ein Paint-Bild von meiner Idee


----------



## affli (3. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Abend (Morgen) Leute

Schon wieder ist ne Woche um. Leider hatte ich absolut keine Zeit am Mod zu arbeiten.
War ein paar tage in Trier um mich um meine neue Wohnung zu kümmern. 
Ich hatte echt Glück und hab ne schöne Wohnung gefunden und auch bekommen. 
Noch viel geiler ist aber, dass ich einen Kellerraum mitmieten konnte in dem ich immerhin eine kleine Werkstatt einrichten kann.
Somit wird der Mod auch weiterhin ohne grössere Pause fortgesetzt werden können.  

Ausserdem hab ich heute endlich Zeitgefunden ein paar Bilder bereitzustellen. 

Ein paar kleine Impressionen der nun "verschraubten" SSD Halterung: 

ACHTUNG: Die Alu Teile sind verkehrt montiert!!! Der durchlaufende Teil soll jeweils unten sein. (wie beim untersten Stock) 
Aber kein Problem die Bohrabstände sind immer die selben. Da ging der provisorische Aufbau wohl etwas zu schnell. 
Ich bemerkte es sogar erst auf den Fotos! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bohren und Gewindeschneiden war verdammt Aufwändig ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Schrauben müssen um 2mm gekürtzt werden.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Objektiv Wechsel..  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt noch viel mehr tolle Bilder von den letzten Wochen, aber wie ihr seht ist schon wieder spät. 
Mehr davon gibts dann also Morgen genau wie zum Thema kollision mit dem Kühler. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Ben™ (3. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr, sehr, seeeeeeeeeeehr GEIL! Gefällt mir super gut! Gewohnt saubere Arbeit von dir... 

...uuuuund wenn du in der neuen Wohung (Glückwunsch dazu) eine Werkstatt im Keller einrichten kannst, 
dann kann es ja entspannt hier weiter gehen. 

Ich bin gespannt auf mehr!


----------



## Scynd (3. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

UUUHHHHH, sehr schön was ich da sehe 

Glückwunsch auch zur neuen Wohnung, ICH WILL AUCH NE ORDENTLICHE WERKSTATT 


Ich bin schon sehr auf deine Finalen Bilder gespannt. Weiter so, gefällt mir echt gut 


Gruß Scynd


----------



## coroc (3. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht verdammt gut aus 


Wir wollen Werkstattbilder


----------



## SirToctor (3. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

saubere Arbeit, wie gewohnt, affli! bin beeindruckt
noch mehr aber von den schicken Makros nach dem Objektivwechsel! *zumdahinschmelzen* (kannste mir mal schreiben, was du fürn Objektiv nimmst?)

btw: Werkstattbilder sind ein Muss!


----------



## Azzkirk (3. September 2012)

Wow, so langsam wird es ... Glückwunsch zur Wohnung samt Keller ... bin auch schon gespannt auf die finalen Bilder, mach weiter so affli


----------



## affli (4. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

@coroc & Ben™ & Scynd & SirToctor & Azzkirk
Herzlichen Dank euch. Auch wenn die Finalen Bilder noch weit weit entfernt sind freue ich mich auch darauf.. 
So bald der Umzug vorüber ist die Wohnung eingerichtet ich den Keller bezogen habe wirds selbstverständlich Bilder geben. 

Wie versprochen liefere ich noch ein paar Bilder nach. Diesemal ein paar wenige im Hochformat. 
Sir, dich muss ich leider enttäuschen, heute hab ich keine Makro aufnahmen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Problemfall Chipsatzt Kühler:

@Schelmiii
Sehr gute Ansätze, hat mich echt ins grübeln gebracht. Danke sehr! 
Ein einfaches verschieben nach unten geht leider nicht, darauf komme ich später zurück. 

@MatMade142
Genau wie unser liebe Timmy sagt, das geht leider nicht. 

@Timmynator
Besten Dank mein lieber für dein Vorschlag. Ganz ehrlich gesagt wär ich dir über eine kleine Skizze sehr dankbar. 
Ich weiss in etwa wie du meinst aber trotzdem nicht so ganz.. 

---------------------------------

Grundsätzlich sollt ich mich gegen den Kühler entscheiden, es ist einfach zu Aufwändig eine anständige Lösung zu fabrizieren. 
Das nachfolgende Bild soll die Problematik bestmöglich erklären. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein nach unten versetzen des Kühler wär ja noch das eine, aber leider scheitert es an der Soundkarte. 
Diese sitzt darunter und ist genau so lang, dass es wieder eine kollision mit dem kühler geben würde. 

Ich hab nur eine Chance, dafür muss ich noch mal alles bis ins Detail berechnen. 
Vielleicht reicht ein kleiner Ausschnitt im Kühler der Graka von 2-3mm tiefe und ein zusätzlichen nach unten schieben des MB Kühlers von 1-3mm nach unten. 
*
Jetzt also die grosse Frage: *

Soll ich nicht einfach die originale MB Kühlung stehen lassen? 
Wirklich den Aufwand betreiben und nach einer Lösung suchen? Bzw. Gibt es noch andere Lösungen? 

Die Karten anders anzuordnen kommt einfach nicht in Frage,  das will mir einfach sonst nicht gefallen!!! 

Ohne diesen Kühler platziert zu haben kann ich auch nicht weiter an den Lights bauen, da ich die Shotbohrungen wieder zu wenig abschätzen kann. 
Somit bleibt ein anständiges Weiterkommen wieder aus. Was mich ärgert. 

Ein ganz anderer Lösungsansatz wäre einen neuen Kühler zu entwerfen und es auf der CNC an der FH frässen zu lassen. 
Oder einer der grossartigen Wäkü-CNC-Jungs hier im Forum damit zu beauftragen..! 

Jetzt muss ich aber erst mal unbedingt Schlafen, schon wieder viel zu spät. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Agr9550 (4. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm passt es vllt wenn du leicht gewinkelte verlängerungen nimmst evtll sogar mit 2 zusätzlichen verlängerungen damit noch spiel hast ? Oder stehen die vollgas an auf dem bild sieht das so aus als würde nur die überwurfmutter anstoßen 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Verlngerung 20mm G1/4 auf G1/4 - Black Koolance Verlngerung 20mm G1/4 auf G1/4 - Black 64272
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Winkeladapter 30 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - Black Koolance Winkeladapter 30 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - Black 64316

gefällt mir nach wie vor extrem gut bin ja eh fan von allem unter wasser  Also meine stimme gilt für mod die soka Falls die winkel geschichte auch ned geht


----------



## affli (4. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Verdammt gute Frage!
Eigentlich stossen sie wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe nur an den Überwurfmuttern an!
Es fehlen nach meinen erinnerungen (habs leider nie genau gemessen) um die 2-4mm. 
Aber irgendwie sehe ich noch nicht wie mich Winkel oder eine verlängerung weiterbringen. 

Wenn ich Winkel verbaue, habe ich noch die grössere Kollision mit der Soka. 
Verlängerungen bringen nichts, da der Graka Kühler ja ca. 12cm in der tiefe hat. 

Oder steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## MatMade142 (4. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



> Das nachfolgende Bild soll die Problematik bestmöglich erklären.


Morgen,

so wie ich das sehe kannst du den Kühler nur weiterverwenden, wenn du die Anschlüsse ein bischen nach "rechtsunten" verschiebst.
Dazu gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur zwei "einfach" zu realisierende Lösungen.
Erstens: Du lässt dir einen neuen Fräsen, wie du schon selber sagst.
Zweitens: Du klebst/schweißt/etc. ein relativ dickes(vielleicht 2mm) Kupferblech an den Kühlerboden damit du den Kühlkörper verschieben kannst,
dann müsstes du allerdings auch die Befestigungsplatte neu machen.

Fall2 hab ich mir mal an meinem Kühler(bei mir sind die Anschlüsse in der Mitte) angeschaut und hab die o.g. Lösung als einfachste befunden.
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du den inneren Aufbau kennst, aber so einfach dieser ist, umso schwerer ist er zu Modden.

So ungern ich das sage, aber ich würde den Wasserkühler weg lassen, schließlich werden die Southbridges heutzutage eh nicht mehr so warm.

Edit: Bilder angefügt


----------



## Timmynator (4. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

@Made: Du klaust mit Vorschlag 2 genau meine Idee...

@ affli: hier mal meine kleine Zauberei  Damit könntest du den Kühler umgehen. Ist die Graka wirklich so lang? Dann wäre die Frage, ob der Chipsatzkühler da noch zwischen Graka und Board passt, wenn man ihn verlegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur so als Hinweis, der Kühler würde natürlich auf dem Kupferblech sitzen, das Bild sieht nur so aus, als wär's andersherum, um ein wenig von deiner Malerei abzudecken.


----------



## reisball (4. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Super Arbeit! Ich freu mich auch auf den finalen Zusammenbau, aber lass dich nicht hetzen.


----------



## Agr9550 (4. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

also ich dachte zu dem winkelthema, evtll kommste mit dem schlauch an der soka vorbei wenn du die winkel nach rechts bzw rechts unten stellst die verlängerung wäre halt nur nen optionales ding falls immernoch 2mm fehlen würden  

du hast doch sicher noch 2 winkel rumfahren,steck doch ma die soka ein und schau obs klappt,wär echt der hammer wenn das passen würd


----------



## SirToctor (5. September 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

meine meinung zu der thematik ist folgende:

wenn du es nicht per winkel, kurzen adaptern, etwas schlauch und vlt. einem weiteren winkel (zwischen soka und gpu) hinkriegst - lass den kühler weg. optisch ist er nicht "soooo" von Bedeutung, auch wenn ich völlig verstehe, dass man Wert darauf legt.

Timmys Idee hört sich auch gut an. Aber ist echt schwierig umzusetzen.

Ich finde es ist zu hoher Aufwand, nur damit du deinen "inneren Frieden" findest und alles komplett verschlauchst


----------



## Cleriker (8. September 2012)

Wenn es nur um ein paar Millimeter bei den Anschlüssen geht, wären Tüllen doch eine Überlegung wert...


----------



## FlasherBasher (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Deine Projekte sind SO FUCKING AMAZING.... alter Falter du hast eine Gabe die nicht viele Menschen haben. Material, Licht und Umsetzung mit einander zu verbinden und solche tollen Sachen zu fabrizieren. Einfach unglaublich was du da auf die Reihe kriegst. Hast einen Fan dazu gewonnen. Ich druck dir alle Daumen das alles so wird wie du es dir vorstellst. Lass dich von nichts unterkriegen oder beeinflussen. Verfolge immer deinen Plan. Es ist einfach der Hammer. WEITER SO!


----------



## affli (19. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Es geht Weiter.. 

Moin liebe Pcgh-xler 

Lange ist's her.. über zwei Monate.. Länger als ich persönlich je erahnt hätte.. 
Viel ist passiert, jetzt nicht unbedingt an meinem Mod aber immmerhin im Reallife. 

Das umziehen nach DE, neue Wohnung, neues Umfeld, neue Leute, neue Paty's neue Ausbildung -> neuer Abschnitt. 
Schon nur alleine das einbauen der Küche, einrichten der Wohnung und des Kellerraums hat Stunden um Stunden gekostet. 

Mein Studiengang Innenarchitektur gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut, genau was ich mir vorgestellt hatte. 
Unsere 3 Werkstätten (Holz, Kunsstoff und Metall) sind der Wahnsinn und werden mir inkl. CNC, Laser, Lackierkabine und viele andere Spielzeuge noch viel Spass bereiten. 

Jetzt wo "alles" einigermassen fertig ist und ich mich eingelebt habe, konnte ich endlich wieder Zeit finden mich um das Wichtige im Leben zu kümmern - mein Lian-Li. 
Eigentlich gibts auch hier viel neues zu Berichten viele Stunden lang habe ich nämlich (zwischen durch) geplant und die weiteren Schritte dokumentiert. 

Ich musste leider einige Dinge die ich machen wollte nach langem hin und her Streichen! Es ist zu viel Arbeit! Zu viel! 
Um irgendwann in den nächsten 6 Monaten fertig zu werden geht es nicht anders. Den ich will spätestens bis mitte nächstes Jahr fertig werden. 
Schon so zieht sich der ganze Mod jetzt schon Jahre und das war nie und nimmer die Idee.. 

Das letzte Thema war z.b. mein MB-Kühler. Hier habe ich gefühlte Tage nach Ideen gesucht wie ich den Abändern könnte. 
Es steht sogar einen Plan für einen neubau des Kühler's den ich aber nicht mehr Umsetzen werde!!! (alleine dieses Detail hätte mich wieder Tage gekostet)
Hier kommt also der Originale Kühler (etwas abgeändert) zum Einsatz. Letztlich ist der Kühler nicht an der Machbarkeit gescheitert, sondern ganz einfach am Aufwand. 
Zusätzlich hätte ich mir diverse Probleme in der Verschlauchung geschaffen und es hätte zu vollgeladen gewirkt. *Manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr!

*Genau nach diesem Moto muss ich irgendwie auch weiterarbeiten, offtmals verfange ich mich sonst in den Details. 
Versteht mich aber nicht falsch es wird auch so noch um längen Aufwändig genug.. Aber sonst nimmt das hier NIE ein Ende. 

Als nächstet werde ich euch mal ein paar Bilder meiner neuen Hobbywerkstatt (wie versprochen) zeigen. 
Leider habe ich nicht wie abgesprochen einen sep. Raum bekommen, was mich anfangs nervte, jedoch gar nicht weiter tragisch ist. 
Der Kellerraum ist in 3 kleine Räume mittels Holzwand getrennt, ich habe den Mittleren bekommen. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe also als erstets mit 20mm OSB Platten alles abgeschottet.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ist der Raum noch 4.60x 2.10 klein, was aber für mich zur Zeit gut reicht. 
Ein paar Gestelle habe ich reingebaut wie diverse Tablare einen "Werkbank" und eine Zuschnittecke. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die OSB Platten eignen sich natürlich hervorragend um alles mögliche einfach an die Wände zu befestigen. 
Zusätzlich habe ich in 4 Jahren auch alles schnell wieder runter wenn ich hier mit dem Studium fertig bin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es fehlt hier und da noch ein wenig was, aber im grossen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden und kann gut Arbeiten. 
Einzig mit dem Nachteil, dass ich nur bis 20Uhr Lärm machen kann, da es doch ein ziemlich ringhöriges Haus ist. 

Ausserdem habe ich noch meine Riesenwerkstatt in der Schweiz und die grossen Werkstätten in der FH. 
Daher bin ich also wie ihr sehen könnt gut bis sehr gut bedient für die nächsten Jahre. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nun wie geht es den mit dem Mod weiter? 

Es gibt noch sehr viel zu tun schon nur bis ich überhaupt erst mal über das Lackieren nachdenken kann. 
In den nächsten Wochen werde ich meine A-Light's wie auch die SSD Halterung fertig machen. 
Dazu gehört auch das Durchbohren der Light's um die Shotverbindungern für die Wakü zu generieren. 
Zusätzlich werden diverse Ausschnitte für die Verkabelungen und die Beleuchtungen gemacht, wie diverse Befestigungen fertiggestellt. 

Parallel werde ich noch diverses Acrylglas bestellen, zwei gelaserte Platten wie auch die Inlay's von Martma. 
Der Lian-Li Schriftzug an der Seite werde ich nach möglichkeit auch via A-Light beleuchten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den Inlay's habe ich auch lange gearbeitet. Ziemlich so wird die Front zum Schluss werden. 
Letztens habe ich mir überlegt den Steg an der Front auch zu kappen und ein durchgehendes Inlay zu machen. 
Aber nach diversen Zeichnungen bin ich wieder davon weggekommen, der Steg bleibt den dieser gibt Charakter. 
Dafür werde ich oben bein dem LW Schächten auch ein Inlay anfertigen lassen. So, dass es so Clean wie möglich wirkt. 
Vom Aquaero wird nichts zu sehen sein, die Bedienung werde ich weglassen und ihn nur über die Software steuern. 
Das LW als solches bekommt eine kleinere Blende, damit sich diese so gut wie möglich Integrieren lässt. 
Das Feld unterhalb wird Lüftungsschlitze bekommen, und soweit frei bleiben. Somit bekommen die SSD's etwas Frischluft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch der Deckel wird ein Inlay bekommen, hier habe ich mich für ein Futuristisches gebilde entschieden. 
Diese Aktion hängt mit den Originalen Taster und den Frontpanel zusammen. 
Ich will die versetzen in die Mitte des Deckels und zwar nur mit zwei Taster, USB fällt weg. 
Damit ich die bestehenden Löcher also wegbekomme schneide ich das Gehäuse auf und setze ein Inlay. 
Ein Ausspachteln hätte zur folge, das ich auch den Deckel neu Lackieren müsste, was teurer werden würde. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie ihr sehen könnt sind viele neue Ideen entstanden und viele Details geklärt. 
Es kann jetzt also mit neuer Motivation weitergehen. Ich weiss, das war jetzt etwas viel Text und viel wirres gelaber. 
Bald werde ich meine ganzen überlegungen Ausführen und euch natürlich viele neue Bilder zeigen! 

Ich hoffe nur das hier noch ein paar Leute reingucken und mich und meine Arbeit unterstützen.. 
Werde versuchen trotz viel Arbeit an der FH minimum einmal Pro Woche ein Update zu zeigen.. 

Bis dahin wünsch ich euch ne angenehme Woche und sicherlich wieder bis Bald!


----------



## coroc (19. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schöne Werkstatt 

Klein, aber fein 

Was studierst du denn?


----------



## Ben™ (19. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

 *das affli is back!*  sehr gut!
Ich freue mich das es hier endlich wieder vorran geht.

Und dein Arbeitskeller erst! 
Ich bin schon sehr, sehr gespannt wie du dein Plan in die Tat  umsetzt.


----------



## Gurkensalat (19. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wuhuuu es geht weiter 
Sieht gut aus die Skizze. Ich find den Steg auch gut so wie er ist 
Viel Erfolg beim Studium (und viel spaß mit der Werkstatt  )


----------



## flix (19. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Freut mich dass es hier endlich weiter geht.
Bin gespannt auf die Updates.


----------



## MatMade142 (19. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Freut mich zu höhren, dass dein Umzug geklappt hat.
Deine "kleine" Werkstatt ist übrigens fast so groß, wie mein Zimmer indem ich modde und Lebe.
Und wenn ich dein Boden so betrachte, dann hast du dich auch schon ordentlich ausgetobt.

Den standard MB-Kühler zu verwenden ist sicherlich die besste Variante. Bin gespannt wie es beim Mod weitergeht.

Edith:
@coroc
Bei so viel text kann man ja mal was überlesen 


affli schrieb:


> Mein Studiengang Innenarchitektur...


----------



## Schelmiii (19. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schön das es weiter geht und du gut in dein Studium gefunden hast 
Coole Sache mit der Werkstatt an der FH.
Kannst du da privat Sachen machen?

Das mit der fehlenden Zeit kenn ich.
Man muss einfach Prioritäten setzten, sonst fällt einem immer etwas neues ein.
Ich wollte zum Release von BF3 fertig werden, jetzt bin ich immer noch dabei


----------



## coroc (19. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Edith:
> @coroc
> Bei so viel text kann man ja mal was überlesen


 Jaja, aber die Bilder sind zu gut, das wrf man mal was überlesen


----------



## Erik Cartman (19. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Gratz zur Main
Und natürlich weiter so! Ich darf mir auch mal überlegen wie Ich an ne Werkstatt komm


----------



## Ben™ (20. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Glückwunsch zur Main* (mal wieder) 
Ich hoffe ich habe auch bald meine kleine Werkbank im Keller.


----------



## hitzestau (20. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



Ben™ schrieb:


> *Glückwunsch zur Main* (mal wieder)
> Ich hoffe ich habe auch bald meine kleine Werkbank im Keller.


 
ja toller bericht über dich. den wünschen von Ben können wir uns nur anschliessen


----------



## Svayne (20. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Endlich bist du wieder da affli!  Wie ich auf diesen Tag gewartet habe 
Werde natürlich das ganze weiter verfolgen und weiter an dich glauben 

Die Werkstatt sieht doch ganz toll aus 

gratz zur Main


----------



## reisball (22. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen und freue mich auf die ersten Updates aus der neuen Werkstatt.


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (22. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Puhh, 127 Seiten, das nenn ich mal nen Tagebuch! 
Aber sehr schön, jede Seite davon lohnt sich und ich freue mich schon auf das Endprodukt, das wird bestimmt richtig schick!


----------



## Coldhardt (22. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich weis, das kommt ein bisschen spät 
Aber auch von mir ein Abo!


----------



## affli (23. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Herzlichen Dank Leute !!! 

Diese grosse "Anteilnahme" an meinem Projekt freut mich sehr! Ohne Euch wär das wie bereits mehrere mal gesagt nicht halb so Toll`! 
Auch wenn die Motivation mal ab und an in den Keller sinkt, dank Euch findet man immer wieder Kraft. Wie sonst hätte ich es bitte bis hier hin geschafft?!
Ausserdem fühle ich mich sehr geehrt direkt wieder auf der Main einen Platz gefunden zu haben. Danke PCGH! 

Schön gefällt euch mein Keller. Ich habe selber sehr viel Freude dran. Besser und grösser dürft's natürlich immer sein, aber wie die Made ja schon meinte:
Ich darf mich schon so sehr glücklich schätzen, andere haben noch viel weniger Möglichkeiten und Platz-
Die Werkstätten an der Hochschule kann ich übrigens auch Privat benutzen. Gerade für grosse Zuschnitte oder aufwändigen Arbeiten natürlich mehr als genial. 
Gehe mal davon aus, das ich in "einem" Jahr mir meinem Con beginne und das wird dann natürlich per CNC gebaut.. 

Um mal wieder auf den Punkt zu kommen habe ich mit den ersten "Rohbau 2" Schritten begonnen. 
In nächster Zeit folgen wohl sehr viel kleine eher Mühsame kaum sichtbare Schritte wie Ausschnitte, Bohrungen und Befestigungen. 
Hoffe das geht alles möglichst flott durch damits dann wieder "sichtbar" weiter gehen kann. Wünscht mir also Ausdauer.. 

Gestern und heute Nachmittag habe ich jeweils ein paar Stunden an der Mainboard(Front)Blende gearbeitet... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle 8 Löcher für die M3 befestigungen sind eingeteilt und gebohrt worden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden grossen Ausschnitte für 24pin und 2x Graka Kabel wurden gefertigt. Diese wurden so gross Ausgelegt, 
damit gegebenenfalls noch ein Beleuchtetes Acryl an je 5mm Rand eingeklebt werden könnte. 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem die beiden Buchsen für alle S-ATA Stecker bzw. Kabel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch einen Ausschnitt für das Stromkabel der Soundkarte. 
Alle anderen Kabel versuche ich nach Möglichkeit über die Midplate's oder den Tray zu verlegen. 

Wie gesagt, man sieht nicht viel aber war schon wieder ordentlich Arbeit. An das Anzeichnen bzw. Einteilen solcher Ausschnitte gar nicht erst zu reden.

Wenn alles gut läuft habe ich Morgen und Samstag auch noch kurz Zeit ein paar Dinge zu machen. 
Hab aber noch ein Projekt (Möbelbau) nebenbei zu laufen.. 

Wünsch euch allen einen angenehme Nacht und bis Bald


----------



## Hackintoshi (23. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sauber. Gut gefeilt.
Ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, bei solchen durchlässen etwas größere radien zu nehemen um dann einen gummierten kantenschutz einzubauen. Macht sich gut, wenn du nach der kabeldurchführung gleich einen engen biegeradius für den kabelbaum hast. Bei dünnem blech schneidet sich sonst gleich mal die kabelisolierung ein. Was eher unerwünscht ist. 
Btw: [Abo] x


----------



## affli (24. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Morgen Leute,

@Hackintoshi
Danke sehr. Das ist sicherlich ein gutes Argument jedoch habe ich eigentlich vorgesehen noch ein Acryl einzulegen. 
Ausserdem habe ich die "Radien" relativ simpel mit dem Stufenbohrer eingeschnitten. 

------------------------------

Obwohl ich bis Montag noch ein Projekt für die Schule zeichnen muss, habe ich heute noch "etwas" Zeit im Keller verbracht. 
Da ich keine Lust auf klein Kram hatte, habe ich ein schon länger geplantes Blech gefertigt. 

Ohne Abkantbank ist das ganze leider deutlich Aufwändiger aber denoch gut Gelungen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden edlen Platinen und das Blech bekommen ihren Platz gleich hinter den beiden Pumpen im Untergeschoss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstverständlich wird das Blech demontabel Verschraubt dies mittels m3 Schrauben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unten drunter wird später noch ein weiteres Steuerungselement platziert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wars aber auch schon wieder von meiner Seite. Bald gehts weiter. 

Gute Träume


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (24. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

O_O
Das nenn ich mal saubere und edel! Wie schön so ein Stück Alu mit 2 Platinen aussehen kann...


----------



## illousion (24. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

grab auf facebook gesehn, abo


----------



## coroc (24. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Glückwunsch zur Main...Alle Welt sieht nun einen optimalen Mobbing Keller


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Gratz affli. 
Tolle Impressionen.


----------



## Gurkensalat (25. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Gratz zur Main 
Sieht echt gut aus was du da gebaut hast... was genau ist das? Regelung für die Pumpen? 
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## neflE (25. November 2012)

Wow ich hab echt Respekt vor deiner Arbeit. 

Und die Idee mit der Oberseite (war's dich oder) mit dem "futuristischem Design" gefällt mir auch sehr.
Also, ich bin gespannt auf weiteres


----------



## affli (26. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Danke Leute!

@Salat
Richtig erraten, das sind Platinen die später mal meine Pumpen steuern sollen. 
Um genau zu sein sind das die Poweradjust von Aquacomputer. Spitzen dinger, haben aber auch einen stolzen Preis! 

@neflE
Genau, das war die Oberseite.  
Auch wenn es dort oben nicht wirklich viel zu sehen gibt (zumindest im vorderen Bereich), gehe ich davon aus das es lecker ausschaut. 
Rauchgraues Plexi hat ja ausserdem den Vorteil, das man ohne Beleuchtung auch nicht durchsieht.. 

*@**Mod*
Leider hab ich Sonntags einen fatalen Fehler gemacht. Hab meine CAD Datei überschrieben mit irgend welchem Schulkram. 
So sind jetzt diverse Detailplanungen verloren gegangen da ich nur noch ne alte Zwischensicherung gefunden habe. 
Ihr könnt euch wohl nicht vorstellen wie sehr ich mich darüber genervt hatte bzw. habe!!! Da sind mehrere 10 Stunden Arbeit hin. 
Vorallem die Detailplanung des AGB's wie auch die Waküplanung mit allen Shotmassen und den 3 Inlay's sowie weitere kleinere Planungen dahin.. 

Deswegen ist mir gerade "etwas" die Lust vergangen.. Was mich aber hoffentlich nicht lange davon abhalten wird weiterzumachen. 

..hoffen.. hoffen..


----------



## neflE (26. November 2012)

ich schien mal ein bisschen von meiner Motivation zu dir rüber  
Möchte nämlich unbedingt sehen wies hier weitergeht.


----------



## reisball (26. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Da könnte ich auch ausflippen wenn mir sowas passiert. Hoffe die Kommentare geben dir ein wenig Motivation
die Sachen nochmal zu machen, die eigentlich schon fertig waren. Kopf hoch, das wird schon.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sowas passiert nun mal. Menschen machen halt Fehler. Kommt vor. Hoffentlich findest du schnell zurück. Und vollgepackt mit Modderlust, zum Finale des Orangenen Lian Li Ding.


----------



## Ratracer008 (27. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Eine Danksagung der besonderen Art:*

Lieber affli,
ich möchte ich dir meinen vollen Respekt aussprechen  und mich sehr bedanken für eine so schöne und spannende Zeit beim Lesen des Tagebuches.
Mit "The Orange Lian-Li Thing" hast du wirklich unglaubliches geleistet.
Ich entdeckte das Tagebuch heute Nachmittag wieder und las die ganze Geschichte mit allen "Bad and God News".
Ein so schöner PC ist wirklich ein Traum, wenn auch meinchmal ein "nasser" Traum , wie die Geschichte mit der Dual Laing.
Mir hat der PC aber auch sehr gut im ersten "Endstadium" gefallen und jetzt ist es erstmal schade das alles weg ist. 
Aber ich freue mich auf neue, spannende Tage/Wochen/Monate oder sogar Jahre  mit TOLLT.

Viel Spaß, Geduld und viele "Good News"
Ratracer_008


----------



## affli (28. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Abend Leute

Wie soll man bei den motivierenden Kommentare lange pausieren? 

@neflE & reisball & BautznerSnef
Danke für die Unterstützenden Worte! 
Ich werd versuchen mich ranzuhalten. Gerade aber die Planung ist doch das Mühsame.. 

@Ratracer008
Wow, danke Dir viel mals mein lieber. Das Schätze ich sehr!!! 
Ich bin froh gefällt dir dein mein Tagebuch, genau solches entschädigt für die x Stunden Arbeit hier drin. 



*@Mod 

*Hauptsächlich Dank der Motivation hier, habe ich Heute nach den Vorlesungen eine Weile im Keller verweilt. 
Dies mal ohne grosse Worte zeige ich euch einfach stillschweigend das erbaute...  ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt? 

Bis Bald und gute Nacht


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (28. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wie kann eine Halterung mit 2 Platinen nur so verdammt gut aussehen?


----------



## Ratracer008 (28. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Super Platinenhalter 
Deswegen mag ich Orange zu sehr und find diesen Mod genial (der auch super zu meinem Zimmer passen würde  ):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



LiKe-A-Ph03NiX schrieb:


> Wie kann eine Halterung mit 2 Platinen nur so verdammt gut aussehen?


 
Nur mit Orange!


----------



## Gurkensalat (28. November 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht ja pornös aus  Wird das Orangene Plexi-Teil beleuchtt?


----------



## fedyboy (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hei  sieht echt Pornös aus !! :o ich wollte mal fragen wo du die Orangen LEDs her hast ?


----------



## affli (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Hi,*

@LiKe-A-Ph03NiX
Gefällt mir auch ganz gut. 

@Ratracer008 & BautznerSnef
Ihr sagt es, Schwarz-Orange rockt..!  

@Gurkensalat
Dankesehr. Jup aber nur ein wenig. Mal gucken was bei den 5mm überhaupt unter die Haube passt. 

@fedyboy
Merci. Die 3 und 5mm orangen Led's habe ich von Lumitronix. Super dinger! 

*@Mod 
*Eigentlich hab ich ja Samstags 8 Stunden am Gehäuse gearbeitet aber zu sehen ist kaum was... 
Wie bereits Angesprochen stehen viele Detail arbeiten an. Einige Pendenzen davon habe ich nun angefangen abzuarbeiten.
Das ganze zerrt etwas an den Nerven, so viele mühsame Arbeitsschritte vorallem das genaue Planen und anzeichnen kostet so viel Zeit. 

Nichts deso trotz einige wenige Bilder: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der neuen Halterung habe ich gleich mal noch zwei kleine Ausschnitte gefertigt. Noch fehlt einer. 
Das ganze dient ausschliesslich zur späteren Kabelführung. (Anschlüsse der AQ Platinen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau hier kommt das schöne Blech dann auch hin. *Also verschlossen und nie Sichtbar! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Ein lang überlegter weiterer Ausschnitt im Mobotray und der Midplate ist nun auch gemacht. 
Dieser gewährt eine möglichst verdeckte Kabelführung zum MB im unteren Teil. (durch das A-Light)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich habe ich die Aluleistem oben und unten Final verschraubt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle drei Aluleisten im oberen bereich wurden teilweise gekürzt damit ein Kabelverlegen (auch durch das Profil) gut funktioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später habe ich an drei Blechen diverse 1,5mm Alustege aufgeklebt damit die Gewinde besser werden! 
Leider hatte ich an diversen Stellen ein durchdrehen der Schraube festgestellt. (Nur bei den 1mm Blechen) 

Zusätzlich sind diverse Bohrungen gemacht, Gewinde geschnitten und neue Pläne für den Sockel geschmiedet. 

Wie gesagt zu sehen gibts leider nicht viel, den das wars auch schon wieder. 

Wünsche allen einen angenehmen Wochenstart


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Goil


----------



## coroc (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Goil


 Genau 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich für solch filigrane Arbeit die Geduld hätte....


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich würde mich eher nicht trauen sowas Schönes wieder und wieder, durch Modding, in Gefahr zu bringen.  Bei den Arbeiten bezweifle ich einfach, dass ich das Händchen habe.


----------



## cargo (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wie gewohnt und nicht anders von dir erwartet, super tolle Detail Arbeit. 
Aber genau das macht deinen Mod (neben allen anderen Aspekten) ja aus. 




affli schrieb:


> Genau hier kommt das schöne Blech dann auch hin. *Also verschlossen und nie Sichtbar! *



Macht das einen Unterscheid? 



affli schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich an diversen Stellen ein durchdrehen der Schraube festgestellt. (Nur bei den 1mm Blechen)



Hab ich auch schon gehabt, zwar ärgerlich, aber nichts was man nicht hinnehmen könnte, oder?



affli schrieb:


> Wünsche allen einen angenehmen Wochenstart



Du beliebst zu scherzen.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2012)

Zu den durchdrehenden Schrauben im 1mm Blech...
Du könntest die Löcher mit etwas Aufwand auch durch stoßen, statt zu bohren. Dann hättest du das nach hinten stehende Material für dein Gewinne zur Verfügung. Hast sowas bestimmt schon mal gesehen. Wird bei sehr kleinen, oder Leichtbauteilen in der Industrie in Asien gern gemacht.
Ich persönlich finde das nicht sehr schön, aber es funktioniert. Du musst halt nur beim durchstoßen aufpassen, dass du nicht alles deformierst.


----------



## illousion (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

ich liebe blecharbeiten (also die bilder davon  )


----------



## Erik Cartman (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Könnte Ich doch bei mir zu Haus auch Blech so schön bearbeiten


----------



## affli (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Abend,*

@coroc
Danke! Glaub mir, manchmal habe auch ich überhaupt keine Geduld dafür... 

@Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:>
Merci! Diese Angst kommt bei mir zum Glück nicht auf, sonst dürft ich nicht weiterfahren. 
Ich habe aber schon alles so vor Augen, dass es eigentlich nur besser werden kann. 

@cargo
Herzlichen Dank mein lieber. Natürlich hast du Recht, sogar in allen Punkten! 

@Cleriker
Die von dir genannte Methode wäre sicherlich auch eine gute Option. Aber mit meinen mittel schwierig Umzusetzen. 
Bei einem Neuanfang würde ich wohl eher auf Nietmuttern ausweichen.

@illousion 
Ich arbeite auch gerne damit. 

@Erik Cartman
Alles eine Frage der Übung. Werkzeug brauchts ja eigentlich nicht viel dazu. 

*@Mod 
*Blöderweise viel Heute eine Vorlesung aus, so hatte ich mehr oder weniger den ganzen Tag zeit und auch Lust weiter zu arbeiten. 
Wieder können einigen Pendenzen abgebaut werden.. weiter gings im untersten Teil des Gehäuses: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich die Pumpen so weit wie möglich unten am Boden platziert habe waren die langen Füsse der Halterung im Weg. 
Ich hab also das ganze bis ans Limit gekürzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut zu sehen: Links Original, rechts gekürzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Ausschnitt im Laing-Halter-Blech für die Kabel darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst euch von den doppelten Bohrungen nicht irritieren, das war ein Fail bei der Befestigung. 
Ich wollte M3 Gewinde schneiden und habe mit 3mm Vorgebohrt.. Daher.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kam endlich mein mühsam integriertes Profil zum Einsatz. 
 Ihr glaubt es Kaum die Löcher im Boden werden fast alle gebraucht, ein paar wenige sind noch von der alten Plexihalterung.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich ein weiteres Stück Acryl zugeschnitten / ausgeschnitten und angebracht. 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischen durch noch den ausstehenden 3ten Ausschnitt im "neuen" Blech gemacht. 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so siehts jetzt erst mal aus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorne und Seitwärts werde ich noch Kanten zuschneiden und Kleben (Acryl), so das alles wieder ins Konzept passt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man schon dabei ist, warum nicht noch ein Ausschnitt mehr: 
 Da Mainboardtray hat noch etwas Gewicht verloren. Ermöglicht ein "einfaches" Verkabeln unter dem Board falls nötig. 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und warum nicht noch ein Ausschnitt? 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Lüftungsschlitz.. 

 Bis Bald


----------



## coroc (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Für viel, viel Luft 

Sieht gut aus 

Sag mal, machst du sowas auch auf Bestellung?


----------



## noname1997 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wow, das sieht echt wahnsinnig geil aus  

Ich lese eigentlich schon lange mit hatte aber immer das Abo vergessen. Wird jetzt nachgeholt :
*[X] Abo*


----------



## affli (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Morgen allerseits,*

Echt schlimm wie spät das bei mir auch immer wird. Das späte aufstehen, teilweise erst um 12Uhr Vorlesung ist nicht gesund für mich.. 
Gefällt mir aber eigentlich ganz gut so! Morgen ist grosse Party an der FH selber, darf ich bis 5 Uhr morgens die Bar schmeissen. Wird sicher lustig.
Freitags reise ich dann 4 Tage nach Berlin, das nächste Update wird also mindestens ne Woche auf sich warten lassen. 

Vorerst aber habe ich Heute doch noch etwas weitergebaut, genauer gesagt an den (gestern) besagten Kanten für den Boden unterhalb Pumpe. 
Aber wie immer Zeig ich euch das lieber Anhand von Bildern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ordentlich Arbeit gemacht die beiden Kanten in Gehrung anzubringen. 
Bei meinem nächsten Projekt werde ich Gehrungen wohl eher noch mal mit der Fräse bearbeiten.
Mit der Kreissäge ist es einfach für meine Vorstellung noch zu ungenau aber natürlich deutlich schneller gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem lassen sich die 3mm Platten sauber 90° verkleben und ich bin mit der Arbeit sehr zufrieden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kleinen aufwändigen Ausschnitte mussten einfach sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt noch ein Streifen Led's darunter und das wird richtig Super und hoffentlich gut sichtbar hinter dem Front-inlay. 
Hoffe ich zumindest! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@coroc
Da hast du recht, für richtig viel Luft.  
Auf Bestellung?.. Ich hab vorerst noch ordentlich viel selber zu machen, das reicht voll und ganz. 

@noname1997
Danke Dir! 

--

So, nun wünsche ich eine angenehme Nacht und ne gute Woche. 
Wir hören und Baldmöglichst.


----------



## coroc (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Die Halterung ist aus Plaste?

Naja, falls ich mal weiter mach, mache ich das auch selbst. Und ne WaKü kommt bei mir nicht rein...


----------



## illousion (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

gimme moar

sieht echt hammer aus was du da machst 

ps: meinste nicht nen shoggy passt farblich (dachte nicht dass ich das jemals sagen würde  ) zu deiner mod?


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Super Präzise gearbeitet, so muss das sein. 
Na dann viel spaß beim Servieren.


----------



## Sickpuppy (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

...this boy needs therapy


----------



## Ben™ (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr cool Roger! 
Kaum ein paar Tage nicht rein gesehen und schon ein paar Seiten nach zu holen.


----------



## affli (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Die A-Lichter leuchten *

Ein kleiner Teaser kann ich unmöglich zurückhalten 

Heute sind die letzten fehlenden gelaserten Acrylglas Teile von Martma eingetroffen. 
Ich hab natürlich schnellstmöglich alles zusammengebaut bzw. eingelegt um einen ersten vollständigen Beleuchtungtest zu machen. 

Wow.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fortsetzung bzw. Update folgt spätestens in ein paar Stunden...


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Leck mich fett, sieht das GEIL aus!!!!!! 
affli, du alter Hund. Also wenn dus nicht drauf hast, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*


----------



## MatMade142 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

  Endlich hält auch hier die Weihnachtliche Festtagsbeleuchtung ein.


----------



## Gurkensalat (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das sieht ja mal toll aus  Orangenes Licht ...


----------



## noname1997 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Für deine Arbeit gibt's nur einen Ausdruck 
Und ein Beweis dafür ist, dass hier NUR solche Kommentare abgegeben werden. 

Bietest du auch Seminare an, wo du Menschen wie mir beibringst so geil wie du zu modden?! 

BTW: Hab ich das jetzt überlesen, was das für 'ne Beleuchtung ist?


----------



## -DarkY- (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

als stiller Leser und IdeenDieb muss ich auch mal was schreiben,Assi mega Ratten scharf schaut das ganze Teil aus !


----------



## Schelmiii (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr fein 
Die Ausleuchtung ist bei deiner Version nochmal deutlich gleichmäßiger als bei mir


----------



## affli (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Die A-Lichter leuchten.. fortsetzung

*Herzlichsten Dank Leute! *Freut mich sehr *gefällts euch auch. 

Wenn irgend wann mal die Folien runterkommen und alles Fertig verleimt ist wirds noch viel geiler.  
In Real sind Hand aufs Herz kaum Hotspots zu sehen. Ist sehr schwer Bilder davon zu knipsen. 
Bei gelegenheit werd ich noch mal welche mit Stativ und Langzeitbeleuchtung machen, das kostet aber immer viel Zeit. 

Übrigens, 
Wenn alles gut Läuft kauf ich mir im Januar 2x 300W Studioblitze mit Softboxen inkl. Wand günstig von der FH.
Dann gibts noch mal viel, viel bessere Bilder. 

Jetzt jedoch vorerst einmal aktuelle Bilder: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte berücksichtigt, das die Bleche wie auch die Acrylglasplatten nur aufgelegt sind, bzw. nur mit Krep befestigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lian-Li Schriftzug hat genau so ein gelasertes 10mm Acryl spendiert bekommen. Wie ich das ganze Befestige? Dazu komme ich noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mainboard und die schwarzen Schläuche werden später so richtig schön in Szene gebracht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Blick vorne rein, später werden dann Pumpe und Pumpenboden auch noch Leuchten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis die Lights alle fertig sind dauerts aber noch ne ganze Weile. Viel zu tun gibts noch. 
Noch mal kurz als kleine Wiederholung und Beantwortung der Frage; der Aufbau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinter jedem dieser Lichter bzw hinter dem orangen Trueled Plexi, befindet sich ein 10mm dickes Plexiglas (EndLighten) gelaisert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darunter befindet sich ein 2mm Plexiglas welches Weiss matt lackiert wird ( Reflektion) und jeweils mit dem Alu verschraubt wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die genialen 12V Ledstreifen von einer CH Firma und das Aluprofil als Spotschutz und Auflager wird das Light abgerundet. 
Das ganze als Paklet wird inkl. SichtKanten (in den Kanten) verleimt. 

---------

Jetzt ist aber erst mal schluss für Heute. Die Nächsten Tage sollten etwas Zeit bringen weiterzufahren, ihr hört also von mir. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Ben™ (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Richtig schick! 
War aber auch nicht anderst zu erwarten.

Ich freue mich auf mehr.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Erste Sahne. Hätte nich gedacht das orange so genial aussehen kann. 
Flexilights for the win!


----------



## Coldhardt (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

OMG! Mind blown... 

Richtig geil


----------



## illousion (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

 gail


----------



## type_o (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hallo affli, 
da hast ja mal eine perfekte Ausleuchtung in Deinem Projekt!  
Das sieht seehhhrrrr nice aus. 
Bin echt auf die Kontraste mit den restlichen Komponenten gespannt! 

MfG type_o


----------



## affli (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Die A-Light Befestigung* 

Werte Besucher, 

Wieder einmal mehr neigt sich das Weekend dem Ende zu. Bald sind aber 2 Wochen Ferien angesagt, darauf freue ich mich. 
Da werde ich mal wieder Nachhause in die Schweiz fahren um die Famile und Freunde zu Besuchen. 

Desweiteren werde ich die Möglichkeit nutzen 14 Tage in der Werkstatt zu Arbeiten und lärmintensive Arbeiten auszuführen.

_@__Ben™ & __BautznerSnef & Coldhardt & illousion & __type_o
__Herzlichen Dank __Leute, wi__e immer freue ich mich sehr das euch m__eine Arbeit gefällt. _

Die letzten Tage habe ich wieder einige Stunden vor meinem Gehäuse verbracht. 
Teilweise wortwörtlich nur davor verbracht, da es so viele Überlegungsschritte sind, das ich teilweise kaum vorankomme. 
Langsam muss jedes Loch und jede Verschraubung doppelt überlegt werden um später beim Einbau überall ran zu kommen. 
Ausserdem gehts Teilweise um Millimeter die entscheidend sind und wenn Fehler gemacht werden wirds Aufwändig. 

Daher liegen zur Zeit meine Nerven etwas Blank, so viele Stunden Arbeit und kaum Fortschritte... 
Zum grossen Glück aber nur kaum, den zusammengefasst erlauben die letzten Tage doch noch ein Update! 

Legen wir mal los: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle drei Grundplatten für die Lights sind abgesehen von den Shots und der Lackierung fertig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese sind nun jeweils an den Midplate's befestigt natürlich via m3 Schrauben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jede ungenauigkeit hätte zur Folge, dass die Lichter nicht bündig im Gehäuse sitzen würden. 
Ich darf also gerne noch mal erwähnen wie lange ich alles ausgemessen und angezeichnet bzw. ein und ausgebaut habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich sind nun alle Aluprofile (für die Led Stips) ausgerichtet und final Verschraubt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das selbe in Grün bzw. Orange für das A-Light der SSD's. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt noch die Befestigung des untersten A-Lights. 
Da die Panels in sich nur Verklebt werden, sind diese jeweils immer nur Unsichtbar durch die unterste Schicht mit dem Gehäuse verbunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------

Zusätzlich habe ich mich mal an die Beleuchtung der Pumpe gemacht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konstruktionsbedingt brauche ich die Aussteifung des Rahmens wodurch eine Beleuchtete Kante leider nicht funktioniert. 
Ich habe also als erstes mal versucht die Led's nach hinten bzw. unter den Winkel zu befestigen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht sehr schick aus, leider mit dem besagten Problem, das in der Front logischerweise die Kante nicht beleuchtet wird. 
Ich werd mir mal überlegen, ob ich die Auslecuhtung noch etwas noch vorne erweitern kann. 
Zur Zeit habe ich aber keine schlaue Idee, ohne wieder alles abzuändern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht werde ich das aber auch einfach so lassen, die Pumpe wird schliesslich super Ausgeleuchtet. 

---------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweitern habe ich noch am Mainboardtray weitergearbeitet. Zwei neue Auschnitte sind dazugekommen. 
Leider ist einer davon zu Gross, da werde ich wieder ein Stück Alu einkleben und Verspachteln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein high-light auf welches ich stolz bin sind die "Reihenlochbohrungen" welche ich sauber am Tray eingebohrt habe. 
Den rund 30 Löchern habe ich allensammt Gewinde verpasst, damit sich sehr flexibel Kabelschellen anbringen lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück hat das ja auch nur Stunden gekostet.. 
 
----------

So, nun seit ihr wieder auf den neusten Stand der Dinge. Nachdem ich nächste Woche einiges für die Schule tun muss, 
werdet ihr spätestens wärend den Festtage wieder von mir hören. 

Wünsche einen angenehmen Abend allerseits


----------



## coroc (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das sieht ja sehr gut aus?

Das Klebeband ist ja wohl nur übergengsweise


----------



## illousion (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

updatetime  
bin immer hin und weg von dem was du da hinzauberst


----------



## Ratracer008 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Einfach nur *episch*

Die Beleuchtung der Pumpe sieht auch echt toll aus...


----------



## MatMade142 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht wie immer super, was du hier zauberst.
Zu deinem Problem mit der Pumpenbeleuchtung:
Was hälst du davon wenn du die von links und/oder rechts beleuchtest anstatt von vorn, da ist eh die Frontplatte?


----------



## gorillakilla (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hammer geiles Teil! Fetter Respekt meinerseits.


----------



## reisball (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Die Bilder vom Beleuchtungskonzept sind sehr, sehr geil, gefällt mir absolut. Überhaupt die ganze Arbeit die in dieses Projekt fließt ist unglaublich beeindruckend. 
Ich schaue hier natürlich immer rein und freue mich über deine Updates. Diese sind immer reich bebildert, wie man sich es wünscht.


----------



## Ben™ (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

WORD! Da kann ich mich dem reisi nur anschliessen. 
Mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## affli (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Morgen allerseits,

@all
Vielen lieben Dank für die aufstellenden Worte!!

hoffe ihr habt auch gut gefeiert die Tage* 
Das beste Geschenk an Weinachten dieses Jahr muss ich euch einfach zeigen; meine langersehnte eigene Festool Oberfräse. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immerhin wird dieses Maschinchen in Zukunft ein grosser Bestandteil meiner Bastel-Arbeiten sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In keiner weise vergleichbar mit meiner alten "Baumarkt" Fräse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach den ersten 10 Stunden damit Arbeiten hab ich immer noch ein Lachen auf dem Gesicht.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück bin ich ja jetzt auch für zwei Wochen zurück in der Schweiz wo ich in der Werkstatt lärmen kann..  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedes Detail ist einfach nur Gut! Es kann unheimlich präzise auch bei kleinen Fräsungen gearbeitet werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder Fräser ist aber auch nur so gut wie seine die Fräsköpfe.   

-------------------

Das alles kommt genau richtig, so das ich mein neu geplanter Sockel auch ohne Probleme selber anfertigen lässt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es macht nicht viel Sinn euch die ganzen Details zu erklären. Zumindest noch nicht. 
Ein erster kleiner Teil davon, bzw. die Teststücke sind bereits gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fortsetzung folgt sehr Bald.. 

Schlafen.. **


----------



## coroc (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schick 

Dir auch frohe Weihnachten 

Das ist sehr saubere Arbeit


----------



## Erik Cartman (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

YES, Oberfräßen, da zeigt sich wer skill hat
So n nettes Maschinchen hät ich auf Arbeit auch gern. Saubere Arbeit

Ähm warst du heut morgen um 5 SCHON auf oder NOCH auf?


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Da macht das modden wieder viel mehr Spass , sieht echt genial aus, vorallem die Beleuchtung sowie die Kühler, es passt einfach alles .

Hab bei mir etwas mit denn 2 Farben gespielt und musste fest stellen das es nicht zu viel Orange sein darf, bei dir passt das ja bei mir ist es etwas schwieriger da viele Komponenten schon Schwarz und Orange sind wie das Board von DFI was leider denn Löffel ab giebt, ruhe in Frieden ( eins der besten Boards die ich hatte ), auch die Speicher G-Skills Areas Orangeline usw.

Bin richtig neidisch auf deine Kühler die sehen einfach nur göttlich aus, bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht vorallem wenn man ein eigene Fräse hat das erleichtert sehr viel das Arbeiten an und mit verschiedenen Materialien .
Ich finde die 2 Farben sind zur Zeit einfach sehr schön an zu sehen vorallem da es noch nicht zu viele Modds gibt in der Farbvariante, bin echt auf das Ergebniss gespannt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## illousion (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

ich will auch

klasse arbeit


----------



## affli (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Der Sockel *V2

Hello,

Von den letzten 3 Tage war ich 2 damit beschäftigt zu Feiern und den Kater auszuschlafen - > halt nein, ich hab immerhin geplant. 
Heute habe ich dann mal weiter an meinem Sockel V2 gearbeitet. Die Platte 12mm Acryl (50x50) hat gerade so gereicht. 
Es sind mir mitunter zwei doofe Fehler passiert, dass falsche Abmessen und Zuschneiden hat mein Plan durcheinandergebracht - lange geschichte -
Trotz dem ist es irgendwie gelungen, auch wenn der Radisockel jetzt etwas zu weit zurücksteht. 

Gerne zeige ich euch aber jetzt Bilder von 8 Stunden säge und Fräsearbeiten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der etwas erhöhte zweite Teil "Radisockel" wird extern ganz zum schluss° nach der Seitewand angeschoben und verschraubt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes folgen die Zwischenstege, welche dann erst die befestigung mit dem Gehäuse erlauben. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich müssen Belüftungschlitze gemacht werden, das NT atmet von unten ein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt also mindestens noch ein Tag arbeit bis alles ready zum verkleben ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
@coroc
Danke dir mein lieber! 

@Erik
Oh ja, das Teil macht mir auch grossen Spass.. 
Ne Tischfräse wär noch besser, aber Mann kan ja nicht alles haben. Vielleicht später mal.. 
Äehm.. Ich war um 5 Uhr noch auf.- Jup. Ist Teilweise echt schlimm wie spät ich schlafen gehe.. immer das selbe. 

@snap
Danke sehr für deine lobenden Worte!
Du hast schon recht mit den schwierigkeiten dieser Farbcombo. Orange ist halt ne "grelle" Farbe. 
Beim Finalen zusammenbau wird dieses mal anteilmässig auch bei mehr Schwarz im und am Lianli zu finden sein. 
Ein Fräser eröffnet einem vieleneue Möglichkeiten beim Eigenbau, zumindest bei weichen Materialien. 
Andererseits baut Mann durch diese neuen Möglichkeiten auch komplizierter und hat am Ende länger für das ganze... 

@illousion
 


Good Night


----------



## coroc (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Es schneit ja sogar   

Es ist ja nicht schlimmer wenns länger dauert, da haben wir mehr von. 

Das ist im Übrigen ja sehr saubere Arbeit


----------



## cargo (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wow 

Tolles neues Werkzeug. 
Gepaart deinem Geschick ist ja klar was da für Ergebnisse rauskommen. 
Ganz ganz großes Kino, es macht einfach nur Spaß deine Arbeiten anzugucken. Bin auf die Fortführung gespannt.


----------



## Erik Cartman (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hey, Ich freu mich schon, das ganze beleuchtet zu sehen
PS: Ich finde grüne Kabel geil


----------



## affli (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Sockel V2 */ zwischenstand

@ coroc & cargo & Erik
Herzlichen Dank an euch. 

*@Topic*

Weitere 4 Arbeitsstunden später sieht der Sockel jetzt so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch fehlen zwei stücke 8mm. Leider hat es mir nicht mehr gereicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht auch gut aus 

Nur eine kleine Frage: Womit klebst du das Pley´xi zusammen? Ist das ein spezieller Kleber?


----------



## affli (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Happy new year!!! Alles gute wünsch ich Euch im *2013*! *

*Mein grosser Vorsatz für dieses Jahr: Das Orange Lian-Li muss endgültig, aber endgültig in diesem Jahr ein Ende finden! 
Zu viele Stunden, Wochen Tage sind vergangen seit ich begonnen habe. Wünscht mir Glück das dies auch gelingt!  
*
AGB und Sockel V2* 

Die letzten beiden Tage habe ich trotz toller Silvesterfeier ein paar Stunden weitergemacht. 
Leider wird aus der verbleibenden Woche Ferien auch nicht mehr viel, da ich jetzt umbedingt für die Schule arbeiten muss. 
Ich erhoffe mir allerdings den Sockel wie auch den AGB soweit möglich bis Sonntag fertig zu bekommen.

Aber was rede Ich da von AGB ? 
Wie bereits mehrere mal via Entwurf gezeigt habe ich nun den Detailplan erarbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens hab ich mich wärend der Planung des AGB´s entschlossen die 3 Inlays selber zu fräsen. 
Eine feine Gravur im Frontinlay werd ich wohl an der FH realisieren. 

So hab ich dann direkt angefangen zu Sägen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So steht seit ein paar Stunden doch schon relativ viel Sichtbares vom AGB da. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Led´s werden beidseitig über die 1,2 x 1,2mm Plexistege mit Fräsung eingeschoben und verschraubt, der rest wird verklebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zusätzlich Detail´s: Boden und Deckel sind gefälzt und der Rücken auf Gehrung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der mittlere nur grob zugeschnitte  "Wasserbrecher"  (im hintergund) aus orangem TrueLed wird ein weiteres Augenmerk.
Ich erhoffe mir, das die integrierte Beleuchtung beidseitig über volle höhe das Rauchgraue Acryl schön tranzparent macht und Sicht aufs Wasser zulässt. 

Gefällt mir ganz gut 

Nebenbei habe ich noch die letzten Details am Sockel erarbeitet. 
Hier wird der nächste Schritt das Verleimen sein, bevor ich den innenraum (bezüglich Reflektion) weiss auslackiere. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diverse kleine Fräsungen wurden ergänzt, alle nötigen Löcher gebohrt und alles kurz angeschliffen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier ist trotz kleinen Patzer soweit alles super Gelungen und der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt. 
Füsse? Lian-Li Füsse.. Das wär doch auch zu langweilig gewesen oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wär schön wenn immer so viel Zeit da wär - ist aber nicht. 
Jetzt muss ich aber Schlafen, bin doch eigentlich noch tod von der Vornacht. 

Bis bald ihr Lieben


----------



## MatMade142 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Erstmal frohes neus dir. 
Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, wie der Sockel am PC aussieht. Vorallem was diese Rundungen am kleineren Kasten sollen.
*hust bitte ein Bild mit Case hust*
Der AGB sieht auch toll aus, auch wenn du später warscheinlich ein recht starkes plätcher Geräusch darin haben wirst.

ps. Hast du die Bilder in einer KfZ-Werkstatt gemacht oder sind das deine ganzen Neureifen? Wobei der Kreppklebebandhesteller auf Werkstatt deutet.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das schaut mal wieder verdammt gut aus! 
Frohes Neues, und auf ein gutes gelingen und finalisieren deines Orangenen Dingends. 
Das kann nur gut werden.


----------



## coroc (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Glückwunsch zur Main 

Und jetzt  wiederhole ich meine Frage: 



> Womit klebst du das Plexi zusammen? Ist das ein spezieller Kleber?


----------



## McClaine (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

wirklich ein super Mod!  Wollte auch schon lange mal so ne Beleuchtung ausarbeiten, aber da siegt die Faulheit in mir, daher großen Respekt an dich Affli!


----------



## AeroX (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Echt sauber Arbeit  und Glückwunsch zur Main!


----------



## MatMade142 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



coroc schrieb:


> Und jetzt  wiederhole ich meine Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich bin mal so frei und behaupte Acryfix


----------



## illousion (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

sieht echt hammer aus  ich bewundere deine arbeit affli 
@coroc & offtopic isses nicht mal langsam zeit die mützen abzusetzen?


----------



## Ben™ (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

affli, was ist los?! Mal ehrlich - du bist ein richtiger Freak! 
Boah, gefällt mir alles richtig gut was du da so treibst.


----------



## affli (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Moin,

Leider ist im Moment bzw. wohl noch mindestens zwei Wochen kaum Zeit für meinen Mod. 
Zu viel ist zu tun für die Schule, was andere Klausuren schreiben im Januar haben wir Endabgaben von Arbeiten. 
Immerhin darf ich trotz allem viel Zeit in der Werkstatt verbringen, da ich ein Architektur-Modell aus Sperrholz und Plexi baue. 
Vielleicht gibts auch bald mal ein Bildchen davon zu sehen. 

Mein Modwork war wieder auf der Main? Wow, hatte ich glatt verpasst! *Herzlichsten Dank PCGH-E !!!!! *
Wiederholt gibt es viel Motivation und Kraft für ein weiterkommen! Danke an dieser Stelle auch noch mal an alle Users die mich hier Unterstützen! 

@MatMade142
Danke mein lieber! Sicherlich wird es bald wieder Bilder vom ganzen geben leider noch nicht jetzt. 
Eins aber vorweg, die Rundungen gleichen den Höhenunterschied von Gehäuse zu Radi Sockel aus. 
Bezüglich AGB: Ein Plätschern wird wohl immer wahrnehmbar sein, da hast du recht. Ein Rohr möchte ich aber nicht verbauen. 
Durch den Steg im innern, erhoffe ich mir ein Dämpfen vom Geräusch, auch von einem hohen Füllstand. Nicht letztlich auch die 6mm dicke Materialwahl wird helfen. 
Übrigens hast du voll ins Schwarze getroffen, ich war zu der Zeit ja in den Weinachtsferien bei meinen Eltern -> Mein Dad hat ja ne KfZ-Werkstatt mit Lackiererei. 
Dort Arbeite ich eigentlich so gut wie immer zumindest wenn ich in der Schweiz bin. 

@BautznerSnef
Herzlichen Dank, ich werd mein bestes geben!! 

@coroc
Danke Dir! Entschuldige, hatte deine Frage vergessen zu Beantworten. 
Wie Made bereits richtig schrieb, klebe ich Acryl mit Acryfix! 

@McClaine
Danke!  
Du glaubst nicht wie oft ich gerne einfach alles fertig haben möchte.. und die Faulheit siegt.. 

@AeroX & illousion
Danke sehr euch beiden!  

@Ben™
Ein Freak?  Ja, das bin ich wohl wirklich.. 
Aber es macht Spass! Zumindest Grösstenteils und wenn nicht, gibts noch das Forum welches einem wieder Antreibt. 

------------------

@Mod

Da ich nicht wie erhoft wärend den Ferien verleimen konnte gibts erst Heute ganz aktuell das erste Bild der ersten Verleimung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr dann leider aber auch nicht! 

Machts gut ihr lieben und bis Bald!


----------



## coroc (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das ist aber ne große Schraubzwinge  

Nochmal ne Frage: Und geht das für Plexi und Metal auch?

LG


----------



## affli (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Für Plexi ja! Das Produkt Plexiglas gehört ja schliesslich auch in die Familie Acryl. Ist daher für alle arten von Acrylglasprodukten geeignet!
Metal? Nein!!!


----------



## coroc (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ok. Hab ich meine Frage wohl blöd formuliert:

Was geht für Plexi auf Metall? 

Sorry fürs OT


----------



## affli (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der Sockel ist Aufgerichtet

Die letzte Woche habe ich genutzt um Schritt für Schritt die beiden Sockelteile fertigzustellen. 
Zumindest das klein wenig Zeit was neben der Arbeit noch blieb. 

Ehrlich gesagt war es ein anstrengender Akt diese Plexiglasteile zu Verleimen.. 
Aber erst mal ein paar Bilder: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze sieht als kleines schmakerl so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die orangen trueled Teile habe ich 3 mal neu verleimt..   WARUM?
Jede noch so unregelmässige verklebung der Fläche war sofort zu erkennen.. !!
Der erste versuch war richtig schlecht! Ich hatte zig von Zeichnungen in der Beleuchtung- 
Danach die demontage mit Nagelschere..  3 Stunden lang bis ich alle orangen Teile runter hatte. 

Neuer Versuch.. Noch immer schlecht! Obwohl ich 6 Schraubzwingen und diverse stück Holz einsetzte. 

Nach einer weiteren demontage noch mal neu:  

Diesmal mit einem anpressen nur von Hand und sorgfältigem ausstreichen.
Mit abstand am besten gelungen. Der 3. Versuch hier jetzt anhand der beiden Bilder zu sehen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz allem ist es nicht Perfekt, gerade auf den langen Flächen sind deutlich ein paar "Flecken" zu erkennen!
Aber eins sag ich euch! Noch ein Versuch wirds nicht geben! Es bleibt jetzt so und fertig! Meien Nerven liegen Blank. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz dieser Tatsache ist das Gesammtbild sehr stimmig und gut gelungen. Der Aufwand hat sich m.M.n gelohnt. 



Wie immer ist es viel zu spät und ich hab keine Lust mehr zu Tippen.  
Weitere Bilder folgen...


----------



## fubii (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich finde das sieht echt richtig gut aus. Es passt einfach zum restlichen Case!


----------



## Gurkensalat (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Affli, das ist Bombe. Die dezente orangene "Unterbodenbeleuchtung" gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich finde das erlich gesagt schön wenns nicht ganz gleichmäßig verteilt ist sondern oben bissl heller (so lava-Style  )


----------



## affli (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der Sockel 

Wie versprochen die Ergänzung zum gestrigen Update! 
Diesmal mit Tageslichtbilder vom ganzen Gebilde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte wie bei allen meinen "Rohbaubilder" berücksichtigen: Es ist alles noch mit Schutzfolie oder Krep versehen und auch nur lose Aufgelegt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste grobe durchgang Schleifen ist jetzt auch gemacht. In allen Ecken ist noch überschüssiger Kleber. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kleine Eckstück ist noch nicht Verleimt. Das muss ich noch etwas kürzen damit alles passt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst wenn die Seitenwand aufgesetzt ist, kann der zweite Sockelteil angebracht und Verschraubt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen cm. über den Sockel wird die fertige Radiverkleidung ausragen. So zumindest der Plan. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch mal die Verschraubung der beiden Teile ersichtlich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes folgt die Befestigung am Gehäuse, ich hoffe das passt dann auch alles wie geplant. 
Erst im zweiten Schritt nach der Lackierung des Gehäuses bzw. zwischendrin mal werde ich die Led's final anbringen. 

@fubii
Danke für dein Lob. 

@coroc
Deine Frage habe ich übrigens schon fast wieder vergessen. 
Es gibt verschiedene 2K Kleber die gut sind für eine befestigung von Kuststoff auf Metall. 
Letztens hatte ich einen aus dem Baumarkt, welcher sehr gut war. 
Google einfach mal oder such einen Baumarkt ab, da gibts meist für alles irgendwie was zu Kleben. 

Bis Bald


----------



## Chris_Oi (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Es ist immer wieder der Wahnsinn, was du für Aufwand in den Mod steckst.
Meiner Meinung nach mit Abstand der Beste Mod hier im Forum


----------



## h_tobi (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*RESPEKT *mein lieber affli, auch wenn ich nicht mehr so viel schreibe, verfolge ich dennoch einige TB im Forum. 

Und dein TB ist immer wieder einen Besuch wert, fantastische Arbeit und viel Geduld die du hier präsentierst,

ich freue mich darauf irgendwann dein Gesamtkunstwerk zu sehen, mit dem du selber auch zufrieden bist. 

Nur weiter so Affli, ich drücke dir weiterhin die Daumen und wünsche dir nur das Beste....


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Dir geht es nicht um die Kühlleistung , oder? Sonst hättest du ja nen dicken Mora genommen,oder?


----------



## affli (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Löcher in den Lichter..  

Moin Leute, 
Die Zeit vergeht wie im Fluge in schon ist wieder ende Januar. 
Immerhin ist die stressige Schulzeit so gut wie vorbei und in wenigen Tagen sind Semesterferien. Jupi. 

Ersmal aber:

@Chris_Oi
ohne wORTE:  (DANKE)

@h_tobi
Lieber Tobi, tausend Dank für die lobenden und unterstützenden Worte.
Es freut mich sehr guckst du hier noch immer vorbei!! Danke! 

@ikomiko
Es geht schon auch ein wenig um die Kühlleistung. 
Ein Mora hätte Proportional schlecht an das eher schmale Gehäuse gepasst und 3x 280er SR1 haben fast die Kühlleistung eines Moras.  
Vorallem gerade im berech 500 - 800 RPM Lüfterdrehzahl sind die Radis enorm stark, was ich sehr schätze. 

@mod
Nun endlich habe ich es im laufe der letzten Tage geschafft die Shot's in die A-Light zu bohren.!!!
Das hat echt viel Ausdauer gekostet da alles viel schwieriger war als vermutet. (z.b das 90° einschneiden des g 1/4 Gewindes oder übertragen an 4 schichten)  
Dennoch hats irgendwie geklapt und man darf glaub ich zufrieden sein, den so viele dinge hätten schiefgehen können. 

Bevor ich hier aber wieder zu lange unnötiges bzw. langweiliges Zeug schreibe hier ein paar Bilder davon: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischenzeitlich habe ich tatsächlich auch den Sockel fertig gemacht zumindest was ide Befestigung  angeht! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit insgesammt 16 M3 Schrauben hält der Plexisockel bombenfest am Gehäuse! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht


----------



## Schelmiii (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Einfach nur fantastische Arbeit 
Aber sag mal, hast du keine Angst, die steife Konstruktion um die Pumpe herum, leicht deren Frequenzen als Vibrationen ans ganze Gehäuse übertragen könnte?


----------



## Erik Cartman (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hach wie ich mich auf die Bilder freu wenn du mal die Schutzfolien/tapes abziehst und da ein wunderschöner Schwan steht
Ich find deine Konstruktionen echt geil.


----------



## Pyroneo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Einfach klasse was du da zu Tage förderst, nicht nur die Arbeit am Casemod finde ich genial, auch die Presentation deiner Werke ist super, mach weiter so, freue mich auf Fertigstellung.


----------



## illousion (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Hach wie ich mich auf die Bilder freu wenn du mal die Schutzfolien/tapes abziehst und da ein wunderschöner Schwan steht


 
Du hast grad zw. den Zeilen gesagt, dass der Mod momentan ein "hässliches Entlein" ist 

Aber in was verwandelt sich ein wunderschöner Schwan, was er jetzt schon ist? 


achjaaaaa ich liebe klugscheißerei *duckundweglauf*


----------



## nobbi77 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wie schon vor einigen Jahren wieder klasse Ideen!

Und ich dacht, ich hätte die Dienstältesten Langzeitprojekte!

Einfach toll, Dein Projekt!


----------



## affli (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wakü die erste 

Moin´s Leute

Peng schon wieder ist ne Woche rum, teilweise hab ich das Gefühl es geht zu schnell. 
So, auch bei mir haben die Semesterferien einzug erhalten. Ferien als solches gibts leider nicht. 
Ich werd so gegen ende nächster Woche wieder in die Schweiz zurückfahren um dort 6 Wochen zu Arbeiten. 
Mein Plan sieht aber vor, das ich den Rohbau beenden möchte bevor das neue Semester wieder anfängt! 
Zu gut kommt mir, dass ich in den ganzen nächsten 8 Wochen wieder die Werkstatt vom meinem Dad nutzen kann. 
Dies erleichtert doch gewisse Lärmenden arbeiten enorm, da ich dort keine Nachbaren störe. 

Also kann und will ich festhalten, dass ich bis ende März lackiert haben möchte. 
Natürlich auch, da mein Dad wie ihr wisst eine Lackierkabiene hat die ich nutzen darf und ich so alles selber lacken kann. 
Kostentechnisch ist es natürlich auch ein grosser Faktor, den eine Lackierung machen zu lassen ist einfach zu Teuer! 

@Schelmiii
Danke sehr! Deine Frage sicherlich berechtigt. Hier gibt es logischerweise bei meiner Konstruktion schwächen. 
Trotzdem ist es mir möglich die Verbindung mit Gummiringen zu trennen. Immerhin sollte es so das gröbste abfangen. 
Es ist aber zu hoffen, das es wieder so gut funktioniert wie bei der ersten Ausführung, da hatte ich keine Vibrationen gehört. 

@Erik Cartman
Auf diesen Tag freue ich mich auch mein lieber. Obwohl es noch etwas hin ist, dauerts nicht mehr so lange wie auch schon. ,

@Pyroneo
Herzlichen Dank für die Lobenden Worte! 

@illousion
 Genau, hoffen wir mal es wird auch ein schöner Schwan. 

@nobbi77
Danke sehr, schön schaust du hier rein, schön übrigens auch bist du selber wieder aktiv. 


*@Topic
*Nun ja, ich hatte die letzten Tage eigentlich ausschliesslich mit ein und ausbauen, probesitzen, anzeichnen und Planen verbracht. 
Wirklich sichtbare fortschritte gibts daher leider nicht, obwohl ich wieder einige Stunden vor dem Gehäuse verbracht habe. 
Immerhin sind jetzt fast alle weiteren Schritte klar und ready zur Ausführung. Einzig mit dem Inlay am Deckel bin ich sehr unschlüssig. 
Kommt Zeit kommt Rat, vorerst gibts noch genügend anderes zu tun! 

Damit ihr aber diese Woche trotzdem ein paar Bilder zu Gesicht bekommt habe ich nach dem ich zu Testzwecken mal wieder die HW einsetzen musste, ein paar Bider davon geknipst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vieles hat man schon gesehen, einiges davon noch nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosse Erleichterung: Alle Shots passen sehr gut, auch wenn es leider teilweise 1mm Abweichungen gibt.
Es ist aber fast nicht möglich haar genau zu Bohren, nicht durch 4 Schichten. So bin ich zufrieden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem ist wie ihr sehen könnt der erste Teil des Agb´s fertig verklebt und alle Gewinde eingeschnitten. 
Ein ausführliches Update zum AGB werde ich aber nächste Woche noch nachreichen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich jetzt genau Ausgemessen habe was für ausschnitte ich noch zu macen habe, 
können die A-Lights in den nächsten Wochen endlich, endlich verklebt werden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wie und wo es hinten weitergeht, mit Ablasshahn und DFM ist nun endlich ermittelt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die definierte grösse des AGB sowei der einteilung und abstände der Anschlüsse stmmt auch hier sehr gut. 
Irgendwo kommt ein wenig von der Aufwändigen Planung zurück.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einzig habe ich ein Problem festgestellt was die befestigung der Anschlüsse an der Pumpe anbelangt. 
Wie um himmels willen soll ich die Anschlüsse links anziehen sobald das Frontinlay eingeklebt ist.???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss entweder das Inlay von Innen einlegen können sobald ich die Pumpe befestigt habe,
oder das Halterungsblech muss anders verschraubt werden. Ein doofer Denkfehler. bzw. hab ich nie daran gedacht. 
Lieber es fällt mir noch jetzt auf, als nach dem Lackieren und dem endgültigen einbau.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie es backstage weitergeht werde ich im nächsten Update zeigen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wünsche ich euch ein angenehmer Wochenstart und bis Bald.


----------



## Erik Cartman (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ähm also für des, dass des Ding komplett in Handarbeit entsteht ist ne Abweichung von nur 1 mm eh beachtlich
Ist des des finale Mainboard was reinkommt oder nur Platzhalter? Ich mein nur wegen der Farbe, da muss was Oranges her
Ich bin schon auf die Lackarbeiten gespannt!


----------



## affli (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

SSD-Halterung -> Einsatzbereit ! 

Morgen Leute,

Morgen gehts los, die fahrt in die Schweiz. 
Laut meinem Dad soll es 60cm Neuschnee gegeben haben, mal sehen ob das auch so ist. 
So lange ich mit dem PC und Zubehör gut dort ankomme ist alles Paletti.. 

Das Gehäuse, Werkzeug und Zubehör ist verpackt und kann ein weiteres mal auf Reisen gehen. 
Eigentlich ja alles relativ mühsam, aber für 6-7 Wochen Aufenthalt (in der tollen Werkstatt Zuhause) lohnt es sich allemal. 
Ausserdem will ich doch lackieren - ich bin skeptisch - mal schauen ob ich das auch schaffe. 
Für meine strapazierte Motivation und die Nerven wär es sicherlich auch von Vorteil. Also wünscht mir Glück! 

Die letzten beiden Tagen hab ich nicht wie geplant am AGB gearbeitet sondern an der SSD Halterung.
Mit Erfolg wurden alle Bohrungen fertiggestellt, die Befestigungen verbessert, das A-Light verklebt, alles gefeilt und geschliffen sowie best möglich ausgearbeitet. 

Hiervon habe ich euch auch ein paar Bilder geknipst: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nach den Erfahrungem am Sockel die Strategie verändert: 
Kanten sind vollflächig verklebt, Boden nur mit den Kanten + 1 streifen Klebeband, Deckel nur mit den Kanten + 1 streifen Klebeband
  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so sieht das ganze Konstrukt jetzt fertig aus !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logischerweise fehlt noch der ganze Beleuchtungsteil genau wie die Ausschnitte im Blech dahinter. 
Ausserdem nicht zu vergessen; die Alustege werden noch Schwarz matt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einem Update würde ich wohl weniger Schrauben einsetzen und die Stege direkt verleimen,
in diesem fall würde ich aber durch eine sehr strapazierte Höhenausbeutung die Halterung nicht mehr ins Gehäuse bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es zu fummelig war alles einzeln zu verschrauben, habe ich die Gewinde ausgebohrt und arbeite jetzt mit kontermuttern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das 2mm dicke Acrylbodenplatte wurde von innen weiss Lackiert, damit die Reflektion gegen oben best möglich ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fixiert wird das ganze über den Boden mit 4x m3 Schrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab echt grosse freude an der Halterung, die Details sind richtig gut Gelungen. 
Es war aber auch das mit Abstand aufwändigste Bauteil an meinem Mod! 

--------------------

Immer mal wieder Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mir überlegt wo ich den DFM genau platzieren.. 
Eine Idee war schon immer, den nämlich das Ding Versteckt hinter das "Kabelkanalblech" zu Intgrieren. 


Leider stellte sich das als gar nicht so einfach heraus, ohne von der aktuellen Verschlauchungsidee abzuweichen. 
Echt lange habe ich diverse möglichkeiten getestet! Im Endeffekt habe ich mich für diese Lösung entschieden: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn die Winkel suboptimal sind, stimmen dafür alle anderen Parameter! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der AC Sensor steht aus Distanzfüssen, damit ich frontseitig an die Anschlusspins komme. 
Das ist der Aufwand aber Wert, nur so liegen die Anschlüsse an der richtigen Position. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Frontseitig sieht das ganze dann so aus. 

So, nun muss ich dringenst ins Bett, eine lange Fahrt steht schon bald an. 
Machts gut ihr lieben, ich meld mich die Tage wieder und hoffe, dass alles weitestgehend nach Plan weiterläuft und ich den Rohbau bald abschliessen kann. 

So long


----------



## Shadow80 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wow, ich verfolge schon länger deine Beiträge. Einfach echt gute Arbeit. Sehr gute saubere Ausführung und kreative Ideen.

Gruß


----------



## flix (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr gut Arbeit. 
Es ist immer wieder eine Freude dein Tagebuch zu besuchen.


----------



## affli (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Lian-Li-Beleuchtung 

Wie gewohnt früh Morgends melde ich mich mal wieder mit einem Update. 
Nach einer Woche in der Schweiz und den ersten 5 Tagen arbeiten beim meinem Dad, 
hatte ich heute nach Feierabend das erste mal Zeit in der Werkstatt für mich zu Arbeiten. 

Endlich wieder Fräser und Kreissäge einrichten und Lärmen bis um Mitternacht.. 
Obwohl ich erst abgeschweift bin und an meinem Tisch für die Fräse gearbeitet habe,
ging es auch mit dem Mod weiter! Ich will mich ja schliesslich ranhalten! 
Anbei die aktuellen sichtbaren Fortschritte: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe hauptsächlich an der Lian-Li-Schriftzug-"Ausschnitt"-Hintergrund-Beleuchtung gearbeitet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach langem hin und her hatte ich mich für eine Variante entschieden,
die mit °relativ^ geringem Aufwand möglich ist und trotzdem keine sichtbare Schrauben Frontseitig zeigt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Aluprofile werden alle drei an die untere midplate geklebt, wärend das A-Light seitwärts verschraubt wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 10mm Acryl wird erst weiss dann schwarz Lackiert. 
Morgen gibts dann die fortsetzung... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich hab ich alle Kabeldurchgänge an den A-light´s gefräst. 

--------

Ausserdem darf ich euch meine neuanschaffung zeigen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein richtig tolles Spielzeug..   

----

@Shadow80 & flix
Herzlichen Dank euch zwei!

-- 

Gute Nacht

-


----------



## Hackintoshi (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ist dein neues "spielzeug" vielleicht eine ziegenmelkabsaugvorrichtung?


----------



## Erik Cartman (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Die Lackierpistole sieht sehr stylisch aus
Kann leider die Seriennummer net lesen. Früher oder später werd ich mir auch ne ganze Lackierkabine zulegen .

Eine Frage hät ich zu dem 10 mm Plexi: 
Ist des nur die Schutzfolie auf der Rückseite oder soll das Raster einen Effekt erzielen?
(Sry falls es schonmal gefragt wurde, aber bei 137 Seiten kann so ne Info leicht überlesen werden)

Ansonsten bin Ich gespannt wie die Beleuchtung wird
MfG


----------



## affli (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Lian-Li-Beleuchtung die zweite 

Da es richtig schönes Wetter war am Weekend, bin ich wieder nicht richtig vorwärtsgekommen. 
Trotzdem habe ich aber die Hinterleuchtung des Schriftzuges weitesgehend fertig. Ein wenig feinarbeit ist dennoch nötig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fotos sind nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig was die Beleuchtug angeht. Live ist´s anders. 
Hab mir auch zu wenig Zeit genommen anständige Pics zu knipsen - Bald gibts besseres. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grundsätzlich bin ich mit der Konstruktion und der Ausführung zufrieden, es sieht auch richtig hübsch aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinten sieht das ganze so aus, hält bombenfest und das Licht ist trotzdem demontabel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem habe ich zwecks besserer Ausleuchtung den Winkel in der Fronthalterung zerdremelt.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ich auch noch mit der Fräse spass haben konnte fertigte ich ein Prototyp Inlay. 
@Made wie du unschwer erkennst, ist die Oberfläche auch porös bzw. aufgeraut.. 

Immernoch bleibt viel zu tun, man darf also gespannt sein wie es weitergeht. 

@Hackintoshi
 könnte Mann vielleicht als solches benutzen.. 

@Erik
Das ist eine Jetstream 1 mit 0,8er Düse, wird offtmals auch für gröbere Airbrush arbeiten verwendet. 
Also ideal für den Modelbau oder Bastelarbeiten.. 
Bezüglich Plexi: Du meinst die Gelaserte Rautenmuster? Das verbessert die homogene Ausleuchtung und mindert hotspots. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Coldhardt (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der Schriftzug sieht ja mal richtig geil aus 
Vor allem mit dem Farbverlauf...


----------



## affli (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Lian-Li-Beleuchtung die zweite punkt zwei

@ Coldhardt
Danke Dir. Der Farbverlauf ist aber mit vorsicht zu genießen. Das erste Bild zeigt die wirklichkeit besser. 

Viel zu sehen gibts nicht, abgesehen von der fertig verfeinerten (gefeilten/geschliffenen) befestigung des Lichts. 
Bis Ende der Woche soll der ganze unterste Stock fertig werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dann ihr lieben, gute Nacht


----------



## flix (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wie immer sehr schöne Arbeit.
Ehrgeiziges Ziel.  Dann mal ab in die Werkstatt mit dir


----------



## Erik Cartman (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Die Teile sind jetzt geklebt, wenn Ich mich recht entsinne, oder?
Was hast da für nen Kleber verwendet?

MfG


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich tipp mal ganz stark auf Acryfix


----------



## affli (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Untere Midplate

Weiter gings Heute nach Feierabend mit Dremeln, Feilen, Schleifen, Bohren, Gewindeschneiden und Spachteln der Midplate. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl auf den ersten Blick nichts erkennbar, sind viele Details verbessert bzw. dazugekommen und die Midplate ist bald am Rohbauende. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die beiden neuen Kabeldurchführungen bin ich nun für alle Optionen gerüstet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Pumpenbefestigung wurde neu gemacht- 
Wird nun von unten verschraubt, was mir die montage nach dem alight ermöglicht. (Alte Löcher zugespachtelt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diverse Kanten wurden gekapt und Feilarbeiten verbessert.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles verschliffen-- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------

@flix
Danke dir!  Verbringe natürlich bestmöglich Zeit in der Werkstatt. Wär nur schön wenn ich Ferien hätte- 

@Erik
Alu? eigentlich alle Kleber von da: klick
Ich benutze den Turbo 2K wie auch den JB Kleber sehr gerne, beide sind ausgezeichnet. 
Plexi? Acryfix. 

@Rainbow
Genau  Gibts 

@all
Kennt überhaupt jemand ein Kleber für Acryl der besser ist als Acryfix? 

Morgen Abend hoffe ich wieder ein wenig weiter zu kommen. 
Die Pumpenbeleuchtung ist dran.. 

Good Night


----------



## affli (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Pumpenbeleuchtung 

Gut, dann setze ich hier halt natlos an. 
Wie bereits gesagt ist das Ziel diese Woche den untersten Stock im Rohbau zu Beenden- 
So habe ich mich heute Abend (weiter) um die Pumpenhalterung und Beleuchtung gekümmert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes habe ich einen L-Winkel zugeschnitten, gebohrt und mit Gewinde versehen.
Damit erreiche ich eine anständige halterung der Beleuchtung, diesmal Pumpenseitig und nicht Fronseitig wie Versuch 1- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ich die Led´s hinten bündig an die Leiste kleben kann mussten noch die Schrauben auf 3mm länge gekürzt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlicher Ausschnitt für den Anschluss an die Led´s müsste natürlich auch her. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den grosszügigen Ausschnitt im Frontframe den ich Samstags machte - für eine optimale Ausleuchtung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lichtlein an, so sah es aus.. / genial.. wie ich es mir erhoffte.. aber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese blöden Befestigungsecken.. so gut es ausschaut, die stören einfach... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grübel.. grübel.. grübel.. grübel.. Na gut... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen Abend werde ich die beiden übrig gebliebenen Stege noch ganz entfernen.. 
Dafür habe ich mir zwei andere Winkel vorbereitet, die später an der gleichen Stelle nur weiter unten verklebt werden. 
Mit dem Unterschied: die Höhe werde ich mit Distanzhalter Ausgleichen, so kann das Licht unten durch und die WInkel verschwinden..

Wir werden sehen.. Morgen.. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Schelmiii (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich habe ein paar Minuten rätseln müssen, was dich an der ersten Version der Pumpenbeleuchtung stört.
Du bist einfach zu pinkelig mit dir selbst ^^
Aber jetzt wo du es gesagt hast, fällt es mir auch auf 
Weiter so, für mich der aufwendigste MOD im Forum

Kurze Frage, wie kürzt du deine Schrauben?
Ich muss bei mir auch ein paar Schrauben kürzer machen, dazu schraub ich eine Mutter auf und spann die Mutter in den Schraubstock und säge los.
Dann feil ich eine 45° Fase an, aber nur durch gewaltsames ausschrauben der Mutter entsteht sowas wie ein Gewinde.
Wieder ne Mutter drauf schrauben geht dann nur noch schwer.
Tell me Master, wie machst du es


----------



## affli (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Danke Dir mein lieber für die lobenden Worte. 

Zu deiner Frage: Kurz und schmerzlos..
Ich machs genau so wie du..! 

Hatte aber die von dir besagten Probleme noch nie. 
Geht etwas härter beim ersten eindrehen, dann ist gut. 

Wichtig ist 90° zu sägen und nur leicht anfasen


----------



## coroc (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das sieht echt etxem geil aus 

Saubere Abreit


----------



## Erik Cartman (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Oh ja, die Beleuchtung sagt auf jeden Fall zu
Nun interessiert mich aber mal die Pumpe selber: Ich hab zwar auf der ersten Seite mal durchgeguckt, welche du da hast, aber die Bezeichnung nicht gefunden.
Ich spiel nämlich seit kurzem mit Waküplänen. Allerdings kommt mir erst eine in den Rechner, wenn mal n Hersteller n anständigen Matrix 7970 Kühler rausbringt

MfG


----------



## affli (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das Erdgeschoss

Abend Leute,

als ich Samstags nach dem Mittagessen top motiviert mit viel Zeit in die Werkstatt ging, 
ahnte ich noch nicht was gleich passieren würde.. 

Als erstes setzte ich meine Verkleidung (mit dem Lian-Li schriftzug) ein und wollte gucken ob alle 
befestigungen für das Blech funktionierten. nach den ersten paar Schrauben bemerkte ich es. 

irgendwie hatte der L-Winkel (die Verkleidung) keine 90° mehr.. 
hmm. ok, da muss ich nachbessern, die Schraubenlöcher passten nämlich nur mit gewalt. 
also baute ich wieder aus und versuchte vorsichtig mit Druck die Verkleidung zu korrigieren... PING, PENG und PUNG. 
HÄ-- Was war das..? Natürlich, die verklebten Winkel der Beleuchtung waren unter spannung und wurden wort wörtlich abgesprengt.. 

Shit, das darf doch nicht wahr sein... 
Also alles noch ein mal!!!  

Von hier an war das Wochenende eine reines Disatster.. nichts passte, keine Geduld, viele Fehler... ich hätte besser gar nicht angefangen!

Nichts desto trotz, ohne euch jetzt voll zu labern was alles passiert ist - sieht man ein Fortschritt und das Wochenziel ist nahezu erreicht.. 
Aber nach fast 10 Stunden Arbeit und kaum sichtbarem ist das nicht annähernd befriedigend.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie bereits vorhergesagt, ist nun die komplette Abkantung weg und die neuen Winkel wurden 5mm unterhalb verklebt. 
Gewinde eingeschnitten und Abstandhalter aufgeschraubt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ist auch dieses Beleuchtungsdetail verbessert und soweit nun hoffentlich auch fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schrauben welche die Pumpe fixieren wurden nun auch endlich gekürzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem habe ich Stunden damit verbracht die platinenhalterung zu befestigen. 
Beschissener hätte ich die verschraubungen nicht anordnen können, wieder musst egedremmelt und gefeilt werden.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werde euch morgen anhand neuer Bilder zeigen was ich meine, ich hatte keine lust noch alles zu fotografieren.. 

eins kann ich euch aber noch zeigen: was mich dann für das wochenende belohnte,,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gute Nacht und guten Wochenstart allerseits


----------



## reisball (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Dir bleibt aber auch nichts erspart... 
Wie ich finde hat sich die Arbeit wirklich gelohnt, die Beleuchtung ist der Hammer .
Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wie der Schriftzuug aussehen würde, wenn du dem "A" noch ein kleines Dreieck verpassen würdest.


----------



## HardTimesforBob (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht großartig aus.


----------



## Florian97450 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr nice. Da steckt richtig Arbeit drin.


----------



## Erik Cartman (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich werd demnächst mal beantragen, dass das Wort Perfektion zu Affli geändert wird

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Aufgrund der Qualität dieses Mods hier habe ich mein aktuelles Projekt lieber in der Rumpelkammer veröffentlicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*schnauf* einmal komplett durchs tagebuch gewandert... langer weg 
geiler scheiss!


----------



## IIC13 (1. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

VOOOOL geiles Teil ;D


----------



## Erik Cartman (6. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Gratz zum erneuten Maineintrag
Einfach nur verdient.


----------



## Yassen (6. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Auch von mir gratz zur Main !!!
Meinen Respakt so perfekt sein zu wollen und manches mehrmals zu machen.
Hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/262648-casecon-white-mdf-stahl-case-3.html ist übrigens die zweite antwort richtig, die du gegeben hast.
Meinen Glückwunsch


----------



## aznsteil (6. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Gz zur Main! Hast du dir echt verdient


----------



## affli (7. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

DANKE!!!
Herzlichen Dank für einen weiteren Maineintrag!!!  
Immer wieder gibt es neue Motivation und Kraft weiterzumachen.. 
Danke PCGH, Danke Forum !!! 

@reisball
Nein, tut es leider nicht.. Aber ohne Fails, kein Lerneffekt, ich sehs immer Positiv.
Bezüglich dem "A": Danke für die Anregung werd ich aussprobieren.. !

@Erik
Danke.. Aber wer ist schon je perfekt.. 
So viele Leute, die so viele tolle Sachen machen.. 

@nobbi77
 .. lass mir nur die finger vom knopf..! 

@Yassen
Dankesehr! Es braucht wirklich sehr viel Geduld und Ausdauer.. 
Freut mich zu hören, dass ich richtig getippt habe. 

@HardTimesforBob & Florian97450 & FeuerToifel & IIC13 & aznsteil
Danke Leute! 


--------------- > topic

Nach dem ich genau 7 Tage lang keine Minute am Projekt arbeitete, gings heut Abend wieder frisch Motiviert weiter. 
Nun ja, wohl zu Motiviert... Ich hab doch tatsächlich spontan wieder ein neues Stück Blech gefertigt... wie soll es so nur jemals enden.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Planerischen, Blech anzeichnen und zuschneiden gings an das Kanten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit ganz einfachen Methoden erreicht man sehr gute Ergebnisse. 
Zumindest so lange keine schwierigere sachen anfallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das "fertige" Stück jetzt aus.  Wo hin das soll? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter gehts leider frühstens Samstag´s -->


----------



## Erik Cartman (7. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hm was könnts sein
Wenns am Heck unten sitzt...und seh ich richtig dass es schon lackiert ist? Außerdem mit Durchgang von nem Wasserschlauch?
Kommt da nicht das Netzteil rein?


----------



## affli (14. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Der Rohbau nimmt bald ein ENDE! *

Abend Leute, 

Montags dieser Woche stand ich wirklich unglaublich nahe davor aufzugeben.. 
Zum grossen Glück habe ich aber ein weiteres mal gekämpft und Stunden danach sah die Welt wieder besser aus. 

Angespannt war ich sowieso schon, da ich im Zeitprogramm wieder um Wochen zurück liege. 

Um etwas genauer zu werden; die SSD-Halterung bzw. die vielen Details rund um die Lichter, Kabelführung, und die Bleche davon waren Nerventötend... 
In dieser obersten linken Ecke des Gehäuses, treffen zu viele Details, zu viel Handarbeit mit kleinen Abweichungen gleichzeitig aufeinander.. 

NIE wieder werde ich ohne bessere Abkantbank, Tischkreissäge und CNC so eine beschissen komplizierte und Aufwändige Lösung für eine SSD-Mount Planen!!! 

Trotz allem wie gesagt habe ich gekämpft und es ist geschafft, die SSD Mount inkl Kabelführung und Befestigung zu beenden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwieriger als ich Dachte mit der OF Alu zu fräsen.... und @Made jetzt weiss ich von wo das Problem kommt.. (Eintauchen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal die alte Version die leider nicht funktionierte.. und einmal die Neugemachte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--- Wohlverstanden, eine Kabelführung nach Hinten durch war nicht möglich.. ---

In den letzen 5 Tagen ist etliches geschehen, ich habe jeden Tag mindestens 4 Stunden daran gearbeitet.. 
Morgen werde ich euch ein richtig leckeres Update presentieren, so viel ist klar..  

Übrigens Erik C, hier für dich ein aktueller stand des EG´s. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Blech ist wie du siehst nicht Lackiert, hab nur ein wenig in PS gespielt. 
Ausserdem stellt es eine überflüssige Verkeidung des NT´s von HINTEN dar, welche aber später dazu dient verschiedene 3-Pin Platinen zu fixieren. 

-------

Ach und fast, hätte ichs vergessen..
*
Eins ist jetzt ganz Sicher..! In zwei Wochen wird Lackiert!
Egal was passiert, sonst nimmt es nie ein End und ICH dreh durch.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rhino 5 / Maxwell 2.7 / RT: 7:12H

*Bis Morgen!


----------



## MatMade142 (15. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht sehr schick aus. Muss sicher Stunden in anspruch genommen haben das zu fräsen, zumal du es ja mehr oder weniger freih Hand gemacht hast.

Wie ich sehe hast du das gleiche Problem wie ich.


affli schrieb:


> @Made jetzt weiss ich von wo das Problem kommt.. (Eintauchen)


Bitte lass mich nicht dumm sterben.


----------



## affli (16. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Moin Leute, 

das versprochene Update muss leider noch bis Morgen auf sich warten lassen. 

Heute habe ich aber noch mal deutlich was geschafft.. 
Ein Teaser zum morgigen Update, will ich euch aber bevor ich Ausgehe dennoch zeigen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr dazu, wie auch deine Antwort Made gibts baldmöglichst.. 

wünsche einen angenehmen Abend


----------



## cargo (16. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wie doll ich mich immer freue wenn ich dein Tagebuch wieder oben in der Liste ist. 




affli schrieb:


> NIE wieder werde ich ohne bessere Abkantbank, Tischkreissäge und CNC so eine beschissen komplizierte und Aufwändige Lösung für eine SSD-Mount Planen!!!
> 
> Trotz allem wie gesagt habe ich gekämpft und es ist geschafft, die SSD Mount inkl Kabelführung und Befestigung zu beenden.



Hätte nicht gedacht dass das mit der OF so schwer ist. Aber man unterschätzt ja so einiges.
Muss aber sagen, dass das echt top geworden ist, besonders die Abkantungen. 
Welche Blechstärke benutzt du eigentlich ?


Ich freu mich auf morgen. Du kannst dir sicher sein dass bei jedem deiner Updates mit staunenden Augen dabei bin.
Lass dich nicht unterkriegen, die Arbeit lohnt sich. 

LG
cargo


----------



## affli (20. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Die Zeit Läuft... Noch 7 Tage bis zum Lack. 

Leute, zugegeben ich find keine Zeit für mein versprochenes Update.. 
Nicht das Update selbst.. aber das Knipsen der Bilder geht meist vergessen. 
Ich hab die letzten beiden Tage wie auch morgen 8 - 10 Stunden daran gearbeitet. 
Hab viel nachgeholt, und ich bin optimistisch das ich ab nächster Woche anfangen kann zu Lacken. 

Leider muss ich an dieser stelle ein wirrwar von Bilder zeigen... 
doch besser dass, als gar nichts. Ein zusammengewürfel der letzten Tage. Viel fehlt noch.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@cargo
Herzlichen Dank für deine netten worte. 
Ich arbeite mit 0,8 & 1,0 & 1,5 & 2,0mm Blechen. 

Gute Nacht, ich werd schlafen wie ein Stein.. 





Mehr folgt wenn immer möglich..


----------



## MatMade142 (20. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Toll, du hast ja einiges geschafft.
Nur ohne Text hab ich bei einigen Teilen Fragezeichen auf der Stirn.


----------



## affli (23. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Karten und Radi Abdeckungen 

Noch zwei Tage Rohbau, ab Montag gehts dann los mit Lackiervorbereitungen.
Die letzen paar Tage habe ich hauptsächlich genutzt um die letzten Pendenzen abzubauen. 


Als erstes die gut gelungenen Rückenpanzerungen der Grakas und der Soundkarte..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
An der Rückseite habe ich ein Falz eingefräst um platz für 3mm Leds zu schaffen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Nach einem guten Stück Planung, einkauf des 1,5mm dicken Alublech, auf grösse Zuschneiden und alle ecken für die kantung entfernen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach fing es an mit Abkleben und gefühlte Stunden aufzeichnen.. 
nach diversen Testfräsungen in abschnittstücke mit meinen neuen metall HS Fräser lässt sich gut eintauchen und auch ordenltich fräsen.. 
ABER der LÄRM.. Krass.. mit den normalen Nutfräser ist dies deutlich angenehmer aber das saubere Eintauchen teils unmöglich! ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider sind bereits die ersten drei Fräsungen am Original ******** gelungen.. 
Es ist fast eine zumutung Stunden alle diese Fräsungen ala Lüftungsschlitze mit der OF zu machen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gerae so was von keinen Bock darauf.. ausserdem habe ich die Radis nicht da und kann ungenau mass nehmen. 
Es sieht wohl fast so aus als würde diese Arbeit bzw. die Lackierung davon warten müssen. 
In der Hochschule sollte dies ja relativ günstig per cnc möglich sein!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normale Lüfterausschnitte wären zwar per Dremel, Stichsäge oder Kreissäge besser ausführbar aber optisch kein Hit..

Mal schauen was die nächsten beiden Tage ergeben.. 

Bis dahin.. 

Ach und Made, ich weiss es ist alles ein wenig verwirrend, Sonntags gibts erklärung. Versprochen!


----------



## Yassen (23. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Also affli gewohnt saubere arbeit wie man es gewohnt ist. Zu den Bildern habe ich wie made auch eine paar frage zeichen auf der Stirn.
Und warum kaufst du dir keinen cnc Fräseist doch spottbillig OPTIMUM F 100 CNC - Fräsmaschine mit komplettem CNC Steuerungspaket von Siemens: Amazon.de: Baumarkt .
Achtung dieser artikel kann spuren von Ironie enthalten.


----------



## Erik Cartman (23. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das schaut einfach nach ner Menge Arbeit aus
Ich weis net was du hast, die Ausschnitte für die LEDs schaun doch gelungen aus
Ganz ehrlich, ich freu mich auf die Aufklärung.


----------



## Ben™ (23. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hey Roger, 
wieder einmal habe ich die freie Zeit genutzt und die versäumten Einträge nachgeholt.
Was soll ich dazu noch sagen ausser das DU und reisball hier die besten Worklogs am Start habt.

Es ist immer wieder eine Schmacht hier rein zuschauen. 

Gruß Ben


----------



## affli (25. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Testweekend Lackieren

Ich sollte euch keine Versprechen machen, den einhalten tue ich sie ja nicht. 
Das Wochenende lief komischerweise nicht wie geplant und ich verbrachte viel Zeit mit Freunden beim Essen und Ausgehen.
Ist auch gut so den in 8 Tagen, also nach Ostern, reise ich ja schon wieder nach Deutschland. Das Studium geht wieder weiter. 

Die nächsten Tage habe ich aber komplett frei, weswegen ich immer noch an das fertig Lackieren glaube. 
Eigentlich stand der finale Roh-Zusammenbau an aber durch die geringe Zeit in der Werkstatt machte ich mich an was ganz anderes. 
Ich hab nämlich Samstag wie Sonntag mich jeweils ein paar Stunden testweise mit dem Lacken auseinandergesetzt- 

Leider muss ich deswegen die versprochene Erklärung zu den vorderen Posts wieder verschieben. 
Spätestens die kommenden Tage werden viel Licht ins schwarze bringen.. 

----

@Yassen
Dankesehr, genau so ne cnc hab ich gesucht, wurde bestellt, steht jetzt im 15m2 wohnzimmer.. 

@Erik Cartman
jup, das war ach ne ganze menge an Arbeit.. 
bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher was du meinst. die Lüftungsschlitze in der 1,5mm radiabdeckung sind das Problem. 
ich weiss, alles etwas chaotisch, ich versuche nächste Woche aufzuklären.. 

@Ben™
Hi mein lieber, schön von dir zu hören und natürlich besten Dank für die lobenden Worte! 

----

Nun aber zum eigentlichen Update!!!

Nach verschiedenen Einkäufen von Anschlüsse sowie Nanometer und Druckluftmesser,
konnte ich alles wie gewünscht an die best. Anlage in der Werkstatt anschliessen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich zum Öl- und Wasserabscheider an der best. Anlage noch mal ein Wasserabscheider direkt vor der Pistole.
Dieser kann sicherlich nicht schaden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eins darf ich sagen, die 110 Euro teure Lackierpistole ist ihren Preis Wert! Natürlich ist es keine S-AtA Pistole die 250 Euro kostet,
aber auch keine 30 Euro Pistole aus dem Baumarkt! Für meine Anwendungen, mein können wie auch der Ausrüstung reicht diese alle mal!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischen Pistole und Schnellkuplung dient eine Pitspower Mutter als Verbindung.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste mal in meiner Bastelkarriere setze ich auf Wasserlack. Nach diversen Gesprächen mit Lackierer werd ich das einfach mal versuchen. 
Da die Pistole voll verchromt ist, ist diese dafür auch gut geeignet. 

Ausserdem haben wir eine Enthärtungsanlage wie auch einen Vollensalzer fürs Wasser im Haus, was das verdünnen dieser Lacke sehr vereinfacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ca. 10 verschiedene Abschnittstücke habe ich als Test für verschiedene Lackiertests verwendet. 
Jeweils 10ml grund wie auch 10ml schwarz wurden wort wörtlich verschwendet.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich bereits im Vorfeld erklärt bekam soll ich sehr stark auf fett oder antisilikon reste achten, 
da Wasserlack viel stärker darauf reagieren würden.. Das kann ich an der stelle nur bestätigen! 

Ich hatte diverse Krater (Löcher) im Lack sobald schlecht entfettet oder abgewischt wurde.. 
zusätzlich konnte ich kleine fehler durch ich behaupte unreiner druckluft festellen. 

Dann natürlich das ewige Thema staub.. (ohne Kabine) 
Ich werde wie ich auch getestet habe mit Wärmelampen und Föhn arbeiten.. 
Je schneller die Lackoberfläche abtrocknet je weniger Staubeinschlüsse-- 

--- 

Einige von euch Frage sich jetzt vielleicht.. war da nicht irgendwo ne Lackierkabine? 
Doch, mein Dad besitzte eine Autolackiererei, welche er aber vor zwei Monaten verkaufte. 

Natürlich kenne ich den neuen Besitzer gut, es wäre mir aber schlicht zu unfleixibel alle meine Teile dort auf eine fixen Termin zu Lacken. 
Ich wills gemütlich nehmen und diese arbeit über mehrere Tage machen.. Ausserdem sind es fast ausschliesslich innenteile.. 
Wer sieht da schon ein kleines stück Staub im Lack..!!!


----------



## MatMade142 (25. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

 Will auch haben.


----------



## Yassen (25. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Naja affli das wird schon. aber so ien teure sprühpistole . da ghe ich ja bei mienem projekt mit Pinsel und roller richtig unproffesionel ran .
und was macht de Cnc fräst sie gut. Veilleicht hole ich sie mir auch .


----------



## Erik Cartman (25. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Diesen Ärger mit Dreck im Lack kenn ich gut
Auch Insekten können einen zur Weißglut treiben. Für die nächsten Semesterferien steht der Plan schon, eine Lackierkabine zu bauen, oder?


----------



## affli (26. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schleifen und Lacken 1.1 

Heute habe ich innerhalb von ca. 8 Stunden einiges geschafft. Sogar mal wieder ein paar mehr Foto´s zu knipsen..

Bevor ich es vergesse, das wichtigste des Tages: Ich habe heute Nachmittag spontan auf AcrylLack umgestellt. 
Nach 1:1 vergleichen, habe ich den richtigen Entscheid gefällt und umgestellt. Wasserlack kann ich dann ein anderes mal benutzen.. 

Ohne noch lange zu zögern, habe ich heute Abend auch die ersten richtigen Teile einseitig Grundiert. 
Hoffen wir ich hab die letzten Tage an alles gedacht und die Bleche funktionieren dann auch-  

Fangen wir also an: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich mit den Teilen der obersten Etage mit Schleifen begann, stand es 4 Stunden später so: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Detail der Ausschnitte per Dremel der letzten Woche. (cabelm.) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschliffen habe ich bis hier hin wenn möglich alles mit meine Fein Multimaster.. den rest natürlich von Hand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Der LW-Halter ist nun Optimiert bis es nicht mehr ging.  zu oberst Aquaero, mitte LW, unten Leer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hübsche Blech hier kennt man auch, nun sind auch hier alle optimierungen gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diese fast fertig geschliffenen Bleche lose aneinandergeschoben ergeben ca. 2/3 der Dachgeschosses. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mensch war das ne Arbeit bis hier hin.. 

-----

Fangen wir mit Punkt 2 an: Ich besagte doch eine Wärmelampe.. Ausgegraben im Keller.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ne Selfmade Lampe, sogar die Halterung inkl. Füsse wurden von Hand geschweisst.. von einem Dad´s mitarbeiter.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1200W Wärmeabgabe.. sensationell.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine aktuelle Einrichtung sah nun so aus.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für die Pistole gebe ich gut 5-7 % Verdünner bei.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp: Spritzt Antisilikon auf und wischt es ab.. das Fett löst sich so viel besser als mit dem Lapen anbringend. 
Nicht vergessen, mit frischem Lapen nachtrocknen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blech etwas anwärmen, noch mal abwischen und der Spass kann los gehen.. 

fortsetzung folgt..


----------



## affli (26. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Lackieren 1.2 

Nun ein paar Bilder vom Lackierten Grund / 1. Schicht einseitig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bessere Aufnahmen bzw. Licht gibts leider erst Morgen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit ist alles sehr gut gelungen und die vier ersten Bleche waren erst mal gemacht.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter gings mit den Karten-Verkleidungen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einmal kurz nachtanken bei der Farbe gings weiter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Profil für die Led´s des oberen A-Light. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mal weiter gings mit der haupt Kabelblende 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt noch der erste Steg des SSD Halter. Fotos des Lackierten hab ich vergessen.. 

Fazit: Die Wärmelampen bringen ordentlich besserung, nicht mal mehr 10% des Staub wie ohne. 

-----------

Nun ja, das wärs für Heute, ist ja genug oder? Halt:

@MatMade142


@Yassen
Danke, ja das ist nicht ganz vergleichbar, das stimmt. 

@Erik
 Sag niemals nie! 

@all

Good Night !


----------



## coroc (26. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Boah  Sieht echt Spitze aus 

Ich hätte auch gerne ne Selfmadewärmelampe. Ist halt besser als gar keine ^^

UND: Liefer die Photosnach


----------



## Yassen (26. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



affli schrieb:


> Lackieren 1.2
> 
> @Yassen
> Danke, ja das ist nicht ganz vergleichbar, das stimmt.


Mach mich nicht unglücklich ich hoffe bei mdf geht das schon. Als ученик hat man nicht das große Geld.
Aber sonst


----------



## Agr9550 (26. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

....übelst geil  Mach hinne,will das teil endlich fertig sehn  

Gibt nur 1 was mir nicht gefällt das ist der lian li schriftzug ,aber sonst 1a > Das case gehört  auf die Million Dollar Pc seite


----------



## 991jo (26. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

1200W Wärmeabgabe... Schreit nach Wasserkühlung  Okay, back to Topic, mal wieder spitzenmäßige Arbeit, weiter so, ich freu mich auf den Lack.


----------



## Erik Cartman (26. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Da fällt einem nur noch die Kinnlade runter
Jetzt wo du mal alle deine Self made bleche auf einem Haufen hast, sieht man viel deutlicher, wie viel Arbeit drin steckt.
Bin aufn fertigen Lack gespannt


----------



## affli (27. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schleifen & Schleifen & Lackieren 2.0 

Heute habe ich sage und schreibe 6 Stunden am Stück geschliffen, geschliffen und noch mal geschliffen.. 
Boah wie ich den scheiss hasse, aber jetzt die unendlich vielen Stunden arbeit zu verpatzen wäre übelst! 

So war der Tag rum, Tageslicht weg und ich konnte die Lackbilder vergessen.. Morgen den.. 

Nach dem Abendessen habe ich begonnen mit Lackieren, vorher noch ein paar Foto´s im Kunstlicht gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese ganzen Bleche habe ich Heute fertig geschliffen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig zum Entfetten und Grundieren.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fast ganz alle Teile sind Handmade.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch Interessanter inkl. Teile von Gestern..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viele Stunden.. 



---

Meine Lackierabteilung wurde nachtürlich Heut auch noch mal getunt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzerhand ein paar Leisten verschraubt Haken montiert und Draht gebogen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle gezeigten Teile sind nun aktuell mindest einseitig Grundiert.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jup macht echt Laune so. 

------


@coroc
Besten Dank. Die Wärmelampe ist echt super. Besser als manch gekaufte Ware.. 
Leider ist es mir nicht immer möglich alle Fotos zu machen, aufzuarbeiten und online zu stellen. 
Bitte Geduld bis die Teile Gelackt sind. dann sieht man mehr. 

@Yassen
Natürlich nicht.  Was meinste den wie ich angefangen habe? 

@Agr9550
Herzlichen Dank. Der Schriftzug ist halt kein CNC Werk und sicherlich auch Geschmakssache, 
ändern wird sich an dem aber nichts mehr.. 

@991jo
 Danke Dir!

@Erik
Dankesehr mein Lieber, wenn dir das schon gefallen hat, was sagst de jetzt? 

@all
ich werde versuchen mich "Morgen" ums Gehäuse zu kümmern, so dass ich Donnerstag Nacht alles Grundiert habe. 
So hätte ich Ostern noch Zeit den 2K Mattschwarz Lack aufzutragen...

hoffen wir mal das klappt auch so, wär echt schön. Einzig die RadiVerkleidung wird wohl nicht fertig. Was mich ärgert. 
Aber was solls, geschafft hab ich bereits jetzt sehr viel. 

Da mein Körper noch Vibriert vom Schleifer und mein Gehirn eschöpft vom Verdünner, werd ich bestimmt gut Schlafen können! 

Good Night


----------



## type_o (27. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ohje,... wenn ich daran denke Affli, das Dein Projekt jetzt schon seit Okt. 2009 dauert und Du immernoch so freine Arbeit leistest, dann kann ich nur sagen: > allerhöhsten Respect von mir< !!!  
Deine Arbeiten sind stätig besser geworden und sind mehr als eine Augenweide!  
Ich wünsche Dir, bestes Gelingen und den PC, welchen Du nicht mehr moden musst. 
Das beste Worklog, welches ich hier lesen kann! Einfach fantastische Arbeit! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Yassen (27. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Pju affli dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
Aber sonst wie immer 
Man du must einen Ehrgeiz haben, hast meinen Respekt.
Viel Spaß weiter.


----------



## Erik Cartman (27. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ähm ich geh die Kinnlade suchen.
Der Blechhaufen wird ja immer größer und größer
Ich weis nimmer was ich noch für Komplimente aussprechen kann, ohne auszurutschen.

MfG


----------



## affli (29. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schleifen und Lackieren 3.0

Morgen Leute, 

@Yassen & Erik & Type 
Besten Dank ihr lieben! 
Ja ganz wenig Aussdauer hat mich die Kiste schon gekostet. 

wie nicht anders gewohnt habe ich bis gerade eben noch gelackt. 
Mittwoch war ein übler Tag, ich knüpf einfach mal dort an..

Wie besagt ging ich ans schleifen des Gehäuses- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es hier viel Spachtel gibt war die arbeit um so grösser.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diese Bilder enstanden nach dem ersten Schleifdurchgang des Tages. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich euch schon gezeigt meine beiden Wasserabgänge zu den Radi´s? 
Eigentlich wollte ich diese genau übereinander haben, war leider nicht möglich. 

Ausserdem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Bild bei Tageslicht vom Grund.

--------

Danach schleifte ich mindestens 5 Stunden am Gehäuse und weitere 3 an Kleinteilen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später als ich das fertig geschliffene Gehäuse erstmal seit langem vom Krep befreien wollte, bemerkte ich es.. 
Zu lange war es drauf.. Ich hatte überhaupt glück ist der Orange Lack noch in so guten Zustand. 

Nach sage und schreibe 2 Stunden äzendem abfummeln inkl erwärmen putzmittel und zum schluss antisilikon verwendung wars geschafft... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-- wisst ihr was das geilste ist? gleich noch mal neu.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Stunde später war auch das geschafft und ich war endlich fertig zum Lacken.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war das Endresultat.. 

--- 

Die Letzten paar Stunden Heute habe ich dann soweit fast alle Teile fertig Grundiert. 
Nur noch das Gehäuse muss ein 2ter durchgang machen Morgen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr seht stand noch mal ordentlich arbeit an. 

Morgen Abend, werd ich dann hoffentlich den ersten Durchgang schwarz machen können. 

Übrigens, frohe Ostern, frohes Lackieren. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

schweiz, hu? verdammt, zu weit weg


----------



## coroc (29. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Stimmt 

Vor allem aus dem verschneiten Norden  

Das lackierte sieht echt verdammt gut aus


----------



## affli (30. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Lackieren 4.0 

Ein weiteres mal guten Morgen, 

Die Zeit schwindend. Dienstag fahre ich ab zurück nach Trier. 
Bin schon wieder viel zu knapp in der Zeit, aber wie wär das auch anders möglich.. 

Ist gut, ich höre jetzt auf zu nörgeln. Wieder ist ne Etappe geschaft. Weiter im Bild:

Erst mal  die fertig grundierten und immerhin 12 Stunden getrockneten Teile angucken.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht ganz gut aus wie ich finde.. Sollte auch bei dem scheiss Aufwand. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein paar weitere Teile. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für kleinere Teile wie die gezeigten ist die 0,8er Nadel sehr gut, fürs Gehäuse aber eigentlich leider zu wenig durchlass.. 
Für eine nächste Lackierung mit der Pistole brauche ich auf jeden fall noch ne 1,2er Nadel. 

Aber mit Geduld gelingt auch dies sehr gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleine fehler gibts, gerade auch am Gehäuse. Aber einmal ist Fertig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ihr kennt ja meinen Ergeiz, es sind wirklich kleine Fehler- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den grösstenteils sieht noch super aus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachmittags habe ich noch die zweite lage Grund am Gehäuse angebracht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auch z.b den LW-Halter wurde in allen Ecken fertig grundiert. 

Nach dem Abendessen und einem Film, ging ich ca. 22 uhr in die Werkstatt. 
die erste Stunde lang baute ich ein Regal zur Brutkammer um. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit weiteren schweisstäben baute ich ein Aufhängesystem,, 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine kleine elektroheizung fand ich auch noch: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so war ich besstens bewaffnet für den Decklack. 2K Schwarz Matt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und.. 

weiter gehts in ein paar Stunden..


----------



## Coldhardt (30. März 2013)

Nicht schlecht


----------



## Yassen (30. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Man einen tag nicht da und du kommst sonst wie schnell weiter
Sieht aber wie immer sehr gut aus .

PS. Aktualisiere mal bitte dein Inhaltsverzeichnis.


----------



## Volcano (30. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hammer! Dafür das du keine CNC-Fräse etc. hast! Da kann ich mir noch ne Scheibe abschneiden!


----------



## Erik Cartman (30. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der wird heute gut schlafen


----------



## Yassen (30. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Der wird heute gut schlafen


 Da hast du recht


----------



## Agr9550 (30. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

normal halt ich mich ja nicht mehr jeden tag hier auf,aber da es hier schöne sachen zum guggen gibts schau ich zur zeit echt täglich ma rein 
Machste fein,ich schleim dann los wenn das case fertig montiert und lackiert dasteht)


----------



## Ben™ (31. März 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

GIGANTISCH PORNORÖS!! 
Sehr schön geschriebene Updates und wunderbare Bilder.

Go afflie go


----------



## affli (1. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Lackieren 4 & 5 

Moin Leute, 

eigentlich sollt ich jetzt ein richtig schönes und erfreuliches Update schrieben können, da der Rohbau inkl Lackeirung Beendet sein sollte. 
Dem, ist aber leider ganz und gar nicht so... 

Schon diverse mal hatte ich durchhänger und Fehler, die mir das Leben schwer machten, 
so deprimiert wie Heute war ich ganz ehrlich aber noch nie. 

Eigentlich sollte seit Nachmittags die zweite Schicht Matt schwarz an den Teilen haften um noch schön abzulüften 
bevor es Dienstags Morgens nach Deutschland geht. 

Nun wo fange ich an? 

Als ich Heute Nachmittags top Gelaunt die Werkstatt betrat um nach den getrockneten Teilen zu schauen, traf mich der Schock!!!! 
Alle Teile, noch schlimmer das Gehäuse waren nach 12 Stunden Trocknungszeit bei 25 - 30 °  noch Nass!!!     

Die Oberfläche war schlicht noch nicht verschlossen bzw. noch nicht getrocknet und ich hatte dementsprechend Staubeinschlüsse! 

An der Stelle war mir ein feuchtes Auge nahe. Es bleibt schlicht keine Zeit das wieder Hinzubiegen. 
Weder ein zweiten Durchgang noch irgendwas kann ich machen.. Nur hoffen das bis morgen Abend alles Trocken ist. 

Wo der Fehler lag? Ich benutzte keinen zusätzlichen härter! Ja genau. 
Mensch war mir das ne Lehre.. glaubt nie einem Verkäufer im Baumarkt; zu dem Lack brauchste kein Härter. 
Kannst bis 10% verdünnen und alles bleibt easy! Ja, ja vorausgesetzt du willst en scheiss Staublack der 48 Stunden zur Oberflächentrocknung hatt..!!! Super.

Verwendet immer Härter sobald ihr Verdünnt, noch wenns auf der Büchse schwarz auf weiss drauf steht.. 

Komischerweise, Trocknete die Grundierung einwandfrei und war sehr schnell Trocken auch mit verdünnung und ohne Härter. 
Beide Lacke sind auch vom selben Hersteller. Egal, auf jeden Fall total beschissen. 

Ich hab Euch aus Frust nur ein Bild für Euch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzig überbleibende.. 
Durch diese demotivierende Sachlage habe ich alles abgebrochen, aufgeräumt, geputz und zusammengepackt. 
Keine Lust mehr. Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen häts noch alles gepasst. 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass der Lack in weiteren 12 Stunden trocken ist.. sonst steh ich vor einem Problem. 

@Coldhardt & Vulcano & Agr & Ben
Danke für die gut zu gebrauchenden Lobenden Worte!

@Erik
Oh ja und wie ich geschlafen habe, bis ich leider böse erwachte. 

@Yassen
Danke Dir! Ja ich weiss, mach das bei Zeit mal wieder..! 

@All
Mal schauen wie es weitergeht, geb euch morgen auf jeden Fall Bericht wie es ausschaut mit dem Lack. 
Hätte ich doch nur ein paar Tage länger Zeit, so könnte ich schleifen und noch mal. 
Aber in DE sieht das Lackieren in dem Ausmass leider Räumlich sehr beschissen aus.. 



Frohe Ostern


----------



## Drizztly (1. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ach du sche**e, dass ist echt ein derber Rückschlag. Hab mich schon auf die fertig lackierten Teile gefreut, aber das ist ja mal dumm gelaufen. Schade!

Lass dich nicht entmutigen, dein Mod ist fantastisch!!


----------



## The_Checker (1. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wie sollten einen Aufruf für den guten affli starten.
Es muss doch einen Modder hier im Forum geben, der dem affli nähe Trier die Raümlichkeiten
stellen kann um das Case neu zu lackieren?


----------



## Yassen (1. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ach man affli mein beileid . Aber das wird schon wieder auch wenn ich The _Checker recht gebe gibt es den keine möglichkeit an eine Raumlichkeit zu kommen wo du gut lackieren kannst ? Da muss doch was machbar sein.


----------



## Erik Cartman (1. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*


Sprachlos....Ich hoffe nur, dass dir der Lack überhaupt noch trocknet. 
Auf Arbeit haben wir mal aus Versehen einen 3 Wochen offen stehen lassen und den konnte man noch prima lackieren.


----------



## maxmueller92 (1. April 2013)

Hm sehr schade, an unserer Schule kann man aber, wenn man nett fragt, die Werkstatt mitbenutzen. Vielleicht macht das bei dir auch die ein oder andere öffentliche Einrichtung...Ansonsten, Kopf hoch!


----------



## Ben™ (1. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Mensch Roger, Kopf hoch.
Ich stand auch vorkurzem an einem Punkt als die ganze Motivation im Eimer war.

Ich kann dir also gut nach Empfinden wie du dich fühlst. Ich bin mir jedoch sicher das du recht Zeitnah eine Lösung finden wirst.


----------



## MatMade142 (1. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Oh man das ist ja ein Megafail. Zum Glück lernt man ja aus seinen Fehlern: _Glaube niiiiieeeee der Fachkompetenz eines Baumarktverkäufers_.
Sah bis jetzt alles sau gut aus, ich wünschte ich könnte auch schon lackieren.



> @Made jetzt weiss ich von wo das Problem kommt.. (Eintauchen)


Ach, Hast du mich eigentlich in deinem Lackierwahn vergessen?


----------



## rusco (5. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

super arbeit


----------



## Sickpuppy (5. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich drück dir die Daumen, das am Ende noch Alles gut wird. 
Beim Lackieren lernt man auch nie aus.

Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## z3rb (13. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ach affli ...

dein Tagebuch habe ich schon 2010 zu deinen anfängen verfolgt ... jetzt fang ich 2 Jahre später nochmal an ein bissel zu modden ... und siehe da, der affli werkelt immer noch )))

Dabei sah es damals doch schon so gut aus


----------



## illousion (13. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Kopf hoch affli, du schaffst das 
Soweit wie du gekommen bist darfst du dich davon nicht unterkriegen lassen


----------



## affli (15. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wie siehts aus? 

Moin Leute, 

genau zwei Wochen ist es her, als ich euch von meinem Lackdrama berichtete. 

Die wohl entscheidenste Frage: War der Lack bis zur Abreise trocken? 
*NEIN!* War er leider Gottes nicht! Nach rund vier Tagen trocknungszeit des Decklackes,
klebte bei berührung der Bleche immer noch der Lack an den Fingern!! Wahnsinn. 

Ihr könnt euch ja in etwa vorstellen wie deprimiertend es war alles einzupacken für die Fahrt. 
Hab mir erst lange überlegt das Gehäuse samt Teile einfach für ein paar Monate in der Schweiz zu lassen.
Aber nein, wer könnte das schon. Mehrere monate ohne mein Mod ?  Schwer vorstellbar. 

Auch mit bester mühe beim einpacken und einsortieren in diverse Kisten mit viel liebe und Zeit, 
war es logischerweise nicht möglich die Teile ohne beschädigung bis nach Deutschland zu fahren. 

Nach grossem Entäuschen und auspacken in Trier, musste ich erst mal ein paar Tage durchatmen. 
Keine Sekunde hab ich dem Gehäuse und seinem Innenleben Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt! 

Bis ich mich dann letzten Donnerstag das erste mal wieder ranwagte... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grundsätzlich ist der Lack für mein erstes mal ohne Hilfe mit der Pistole doch sehr schön gelungen. 
Etwas Orangenhaut ist zwar da, aber für nur einen durchgang Schwarz bin ich grundsätzlich Zufriden. 
Unmöglich hätte ich das mit einer Dosenlackierung hinbekommen! Der Unterschied ist doch immens. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr seht gibt es durchaus gut Lackierte Bleche, die kaum Schaden haben. 
Übrigens dauerte es 10 Tage bis der Lack richtig trocken war!! 
Trotz allem war ich erstaunt wie wenig sichtbare Staubeinschlüsse ich hatte.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch sehr erfreulich wie doch sehr deckend Lackiert ist mit nur einem Durchgang! 

Aber dann gibts eben leider auch sehr schmerzhafte Stellen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt leider sehr viel solcher Kratzspuren vom Karton und Papier, herumtragen ein und auspacken... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karten Backplates kann ich so vergessen, alle drei Bleche sind beidseitig am arsch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur ein Beispiel von vergessenen Kanten oder Ränder.. bedingt durch nur einen spritzdurchgang. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------- All soche schäden gibts leider noch einige mehr ----------

Da für mich zur Zeit NULL Motivation besteht neu zu Schleifen und zu Lacken,
habe ich erstmal beschlossen aus reiner Neugier das Gehäuse zusammenzubauen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessanterweise sind die meisten Schäden im Lack zusammengebaut gar nicht sichtbar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht doch schon sehr, sehr schick aus das Schwarze innenleben.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenn der Lack alles andere als Perfekt ist!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinterteil.. sehr zufrieden bin ich mit der Gesammtoptik. 
Es wurde viel gespachtelt und Geändert, davon kaum mehr was zu sehen.. 
trotzdem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Styropor Einschlüsse vom transport sind sehr bitter!!!
Wie auch Krepphinterlaufen in den Kanten.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja was solls, dieser Mod soll wohl das Lehrreichste und Nervenraubenste sein was ich jemals bauen werde.. 

----

Ich hab dann mit möglichst wieder etwas mehr Motivation Samstags weiter zusammengebaut: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem ersten provisorischen zusammenbau sieht es folgendermassen aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz allen Fails war dieser Anblick eine kleine Gutmachung. Gefällt mir super gut. 

Hier an der Stelle muss ich auch vorerst Beenden, da der Bildspeicher voll ist. 
Ich werde den aktuellen Stand von Heute aber möglichst bald nachliefern. 

----------

@ *Drizztly* @ *The_Checker* @ *Yassen* @ *Erik Cartman* @ *maxmueller92* @ *Ben™* @ *rusco* @ *Sickpuppy* @ *z3rb* @ *illousion*
*
Vielen lieben Dank für die aufmunternden Worte von euch allen. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viel mir das bedeutet!!
Es war bzw. ist wirklich ein derber Rückschlag, ich versuche trotzdem weiterzumachen und es irgendwie als Lebensschulung anzugucken.. 

*@All 

Nur damit ich das hier noch mal korrekt erläutere, auch für diejenigen unter euch, die selber noch keine profilackierer sind. 

Der von mir verwendete KunstHarzLack (Duplicolor), wurde mit Kunstharzverdünner Spritzvertig verdünnt. 
Laut Hersteller (Steht so auf der Verpackung) bis 10% Verdünner möglich = 10 Tage Trocknungszeit !! 

In meinem Fall hätte ich unter allen umständen Härter beifügen sollen oder auch Härterverdünner den es zu Kaufen gibt. 

Hatte ja anfänglich einen Wasserlack verwendet, dieser wär auch besser gewesen. 
Den den dies war ein Acryllack einfach auf Wasserbasis. Dieser Lack hätte sihcerlich deutlich schneller getrocknet. 
 Ich empfehle euch also als   aaaslkdLackierarbeiten mit Acryllack.  
Den der von mir verwendete Kunstharzlack hat wie ich überall nachlesen konnte grundsätzlich eine lange trocknungszeit. 
Ist dafür aber deutlich wiederstandsfähiger und spritzfreundlicher, was ich bestätigen kann. 

So, nun habe ich genügend getippt, alles weitere demnächst!


----------



## 991jo (15. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hei, schön, dass es dich noch gibt, wenn man über die Lackschäden hinwegsieht, sieht das echt gut aus!

Was wirst du jetzt machen? überall nochmal Lack runter und Grundierung + Lack drauf?


----------



## reisball (15. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich hoffe du findest neue Motivation und Zeit die entstandenen Schäden zu beheben. Bisher ist es einfach ein Wahnsinn´s-Mod!
Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass mir der neue Standfuß nicht gefällt. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. 
Wie auch immer, ich hoffe du behebst die Schäden und dieser Mod bekommt das Ende das er verdient.


----------



## shelby1989 (15. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht top aus weiter so 
die lack schäden mal abgesehen


----------



## illousion (16. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

schön mal wieder das gesamtbild zu sehen sieht wirklich einfach hammer aus 
die bisjetzt investierte Arbeit, der investierte Schweiß waren es meiner meinung nach wert 

mach nur weiter so! lasse dich niemals unterkriegen (:


----------



## Yassen (16. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Man affli schade mit diesen stellen aber 
Wie cool sieht das den aus


----------



## Drizztly (16. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Also zusammengebaut sieht das einfach nur zum Sabbern aus!  WOW! Die Front, die SSD-Halterung, das Gesamtbild - geil! Dieser Mod ist der absolute Wahnsinn!


----------



## ReFleXxiv (16. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

also ich kann mich hier nur anschließen!! sieht echt geil aus insgesamt!! vor allem hab ich erst relativ spät hier rein gefunden und mir noch nie richtig alles durchgeguckt (nur die neuen sachen) also kannte ich das gesamtbild nicht soo wirklich! und das sieht echt richtig 
geil aus!! 

aber mir stellt sich jetzt auch die frage was du jetzt vorhast?

lg ReFleXxiv


----------



## Erik Cartman (16. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

So wie ich das sehe, ist der Lack nicht deine Schuld
Entweder Hersteller oder Berater haben mist gebaut. Mal abgesehen von den abgeplatzen Stellen sieht das ganze sehr stimmtig aus
Ich wünsch dir viel kraft und Ausdauer fürs nächste mal schleiffen und lackieren


----------



## Agr9550 (16. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

kannste es nich teil-lackieren?  Normal sollte es doch gehen wenn du die schlechten stellen abschleifst bis auf grundierung und dann nochmal schwarz drüber.

Wird nen richtig brachialer mod,mich selbst würde das total motivieren wenn ich nen case so dastehen hab das man sieht wie es bald aussehn könnte 
(Beiß mir gerade richtig in arsch das ich alle teile in schwarz zum pulvern gegeben hab ,so ne two tone sache konnt echt geil  )


----------



## hitzestau (16. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr schade, was dir da passiert ist. Das zusammengebaute Gehäuse sieht aber geil aus. Das Hinterteil steht zum Glück an der Wand *grins*

Absolut tolle Arbeit, vielleicht geben die vielen positiven Kommentare hier im Thread Dir doch noch den Mut, die unschönen Stellen nochmal auszubessern. Auch Hut ab für Deine Geduld bei diesem Projekt, die ist Guinessbuch-verdächtig.

Bist du eigentlich nach Deutschland umgezogen, oder kommst du wieder in die Schweiz zurück? Kannst Du überhaupt in Trier am Gehäuse arbeiten?


----------



## affli (17. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Vielen Dank für das motivierende Feedback, Leute!! *

Eins auch gleich vor weg, ich werd noch mal NEU Lackieren! 

Die Grundierung ist gut gelungen sowiso nur eine schicht Schwarz drauf, geschweige den Klarlack... 
also muss ich nur anschleiffen, entfetten und ich kann weiter Lacken! .. 
Einziges "Problem" ist das ich leider nur mit Kunstharzlack weiterarbeiten kann. Acryl haftet nicht darauf. 

Diese Neulackierung gibts aber nicht in absehbarer Zeit! Das hat verschiedene Gründe, allem voran aber die *fehlende* Motivation.

Die weiteren Fragen beantworte ich gerne untenstehend: 

@reisball
An dich speziell ein grosses Lob! Schon so lange unterstützt du meine Arbeit. 
Ausserdem finde ich es immer schön wie ehrlich du bist. Gefällt mir. 
Das der Sockel nicht allen gefällt kann ich gut verstehen. Ich wollt einfach mal was anderes haben. 
Ein weglassen dieses Elementes ist aber unmöglich zu viel Zeit steckt nur alleine in dem Teil. 

@Erik
Ich versuch besser niemandem die Schuld zu geben abgesehen von mir. 
Irgendwo macht es ja auch Sinn das Lackieren eine Ausbildung von mehreren Jahren ist. 
Sollt dann ja auch nicht von jedem ganz einfach machbar sein. 

@Agr9550
Teillacken ist sicherlich möglich. Die gefahr aber zu gross das es abweichungen gibt. 
Deswegen, mache ich wenn das ganze noch mal. Ansonsten ist es ohne pobleme möglich nur anzuschleiffen. 
2 Farben kommen immer gut hab auch wärend dem Studium in Farblehre noch mal viel gelernt. 
Weswegen ich noch mal etwas mehr Schwarz verwende. Es kommt einfach besser wenn nicht zu viel Orange drin ist. 
Motivierend ist es auch so einen Mod vor einem zu haben, aber es bringt ja auch sehr viel Arbeit mit sich. 

@hitzestau
Auf jeden Fall geben mir die vielen positiven kommentare Motivation. 
Trotz allem haben sich die Fails gehäuft und die Stunden nur um fehler auszubügeln sind zu hoch geworden. 
Aber ich denke bei allem habe ich was gelernt und das ist sicherlich auch sehr wertvoll. Zumidest da ich noch lange vorhabe PC zu bauen. 
Ich Studiere für mindestens 4 Jahre in Trier, in den Semsesterferien arbeite ich aber in der Schweiz,
da ich als AusländerStudent nicht in DE Geld verdienen darf. 
Deswegen auch immer das hin und her. Aber ja, Basteln kann ich auch in DE sehr gut. 
Etwas weiter zurück gibts auch Bilder von meinem kleinen Kellerraum in Trier. 
Ausserdem habe ich an der Hochschule geniale Wärkstätten. 

@Made
Tut mir leid mein Freund habe ich deine Frage so lange ignoriert. 
Bezüglich Fräser und eintauchen habe ich folgende Feststellungen gemacht:
Das ausreissen beim Eintauchen kommt dev. vom Fräser selber. 
Wenn dieser etwas günstiger ist, das Material etwas härter fängt dieser an beim Eintauchen abzudriften. 
Ich habe es bei einem 5mm Nutfräser gemerkt, als dieser Baumarktfräser teilweise bis zu 2mm abwich beim eintauchen. 
Mit dem dann neuen Festoolfräser für 45 Euro war alles verschwunden. 
Zumindest so lange die Spindel selber kein Spiel aufweisst kann es nur vom Fräser selber kommen. 

--------------

So, nach nun wieder viel zu viel Text habe ich nun ein paar weitere Bilder für euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes habe ich das obere A-Light verklebt und ein Teil der Led´s für die SSD-Mount mal prov. fixiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das LW wurde übrigens nicht neu Lackiert. Ist vom "alten" Mod übernommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die beiden aufwändigen Lüfterabdeckungen sehen super aus. 
Später werden noch jeweils 4 orange Leds in die Lüfter verbaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die A-Lights selber werden noch mit Schwarzmatter Folie im hintersten Bereich ergänzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch mal der teilfertige SSD-Mount...

und dann wie könnte es anders sein? ein weiterer Fail!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich musste das untere A-light noch um 1mm kürzen, dies ging aber so schnell das ich mit der Kreissäge abgerutscht bin und peng..
das letzte STück der kante wurde ca. 2mm zu tief eingeschnitten. Boah wie mich das geärgert hat. Aber ich kenne es ja. 
Ist einmal der Wurm drin.. dann.. zum Glück sieht man davon kaum was.. Noch mal mache ich die Abdeckung nicht!!!

---- schwenken wir sofort wieder zum Positiven um -----

Ich hab also als nächsten Schritt einige Lichtobjekte Verkabelt und kann euch ein erstes Fazit zeigen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal etwas bearbeitet.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällts euch auch so gut wie mir?


----------



## reisball (17. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hey affli, das Kompliment kann ich nur zurückgeben. Finde es immer ein bischen seltsam, dass in den Foren so wenig Kritik kommt.
Obwohl es eigentlich immer Sachen gibt die verbessert bzw. anders gemacht werden könnten.

Zum Projekt: Die Idee des HDD-Mounts gefällt mir unglaublich gut, dafür ein riesiges Kompliment an dich. Im Ganzen finde ich die Beleuchtungssachen spitze .
Aber es scheint mir, falls du es nicht schon mal geschrieben hast, dass das obere Plexi vom HDD-Mount leicht versetzt zu den Anderen ist.
Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Updates. Also lass dich nicht unterkriegen und mach weiter so.


----------



## MatMade142 (17. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



affli schrieb:


> Gefällts euch auch so gut wie mir?


Ohh ja, sieht echt supi aus.
Lass dich von den vielen kleinen Fails nicht entmutigen du bist nicht der einzige den sie immer wieder heimsuchen. *zum eigenen Con schiel*


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (17. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht super aus! Die Plexi arbeiten gefallen


----------



## ReFleXxiv (17. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



			
				affli schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällts euch auch so gut wie mir



jaaahhh..  das beleuchtete plexi is schon extrem cool!


----------



## illousion (17. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

 GIMME MOAR 
top arbeit von dir


----------



## IDaninator (17. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schaut schon gut aus, Hut ab, so würde ich das glaub ich mit Plexi nicht hinbekommen.

Aber irgendwie... nuja, irgendwie is das Ding am Ende dann so ein bisschen wie ein moderner Weihnachtsbaum find ich: Man sieht den Baum vor lauter Lichtern nicht mehr. 
Ja gut, ganz so ist es nicht, es sieht schon wirklich gut aus, aber man müsste noch irgendwie was hinzufügen auf das leuchtende Plexi wo die Augen so richtig dran hängenbleiben, find ich zumindest.
Vielleicht ein Logo oder sowas?


----------



## Ben™ (20. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

WOW  affli, das sieht grandios aus. 
Lass dir mit dem Lackieren Zeit. Du wirst zeitnah wieder Motivation dazu bekommen. 

Die Unterboden Beleuchtung (der Sockel) gefällt mir nicht so sehr. Sieht irgendwie so Fast and the Furious aus.
Nörgelei auf aller höchsten Maß, daher ist das subjektiv. Ich freue mich schon auf den weiteren Verlauf hier. Weiter so!!


----------



## Florian97450 (22. April 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Tolle Arbeit!!! Weiter so!!!


----------



## affli (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Guten Tag liebe Pcgh-Xler

@reisball
Da bin ich genau deiner Meinung, eine "gute" Kritik kann teilweise sehr hilfreich sein. 
Bezüglich SSD-Mount hattest du recht, war aber auch noch nicht ausgerichtet. 
Passt eigentlich ansonsten ganz gut. auch wenns durch die Handarbeit kleine Abweichungen gibt. 

@MatMade
Danke dir, ich versuch das beste auch wenns nicht immer ganz einfach ist neue Motivation zu finden. 

@DaRkNeZRaVer & ReFleXxiv & illousion & Florian97450
Danke euch für das motivierende Lob. 

@IDaninator
Danke. Deine Kritik ist sicherlich angebracht. Ich gebe dir in gewisser weise auch recht. 
Man darf aber nicht vergessen, das die Seitenwand später das Lich wieder deutlich durch das dunkle Plexi dämpft. 
Ausserdem möchte ich final ja jede Beleuchtung einzeln ein und Ausschalten können so denke ich ist es ganz angenehm. 
Ich bin nicht der grosse Fan von Logos, ich würd wohl heute auch das Lian-Li sein lassen, daher wird diesbezüglich nichts passieren. 
Finde es deutlich impossanter wenn es eine gesammtwirkung erzielt und nicht nur auf einen Punkt gelenkt wird. 

@Ben
Herzlichen Dank mein lieber. Der Sockel.. Ist so ein Ding. Ich bin auch Teilweise skeptisch. 
Da ich die Beleuchtung aber abschalten kann, finde ich es halb so tragisch. 
Grundsätzlich wollte ich was neues Probieren und keine normalen Füsse darunter schrauben und ich denke das ist mir Gelungen. 
Ausserdem wars auch ein Testversuch um eine solche Konstruktion im innenarchitekturbereich wiederzuverwenden. 


-----

*Was gibts den eigentlich neues zu bereichten in meinem Worklog?*


Nun ja, leider nicht wirklich viel. 
Irgendwo war meine Motivation so im Keller, dass ich kurzerhand beschlossen habe ein paar Wochen Pause einzulegen.
Hab nun auf Luftkühlung basierend mal alles wichtige zusammengebaut um wenigstens mal wieder das Gehäuse zu benutzen. 
Da leider auch sehr viel arbeit fürs Studium ansteht, hätte ich sowiso kaum Zeit dafür. 
Vielleicht war es auch Schiksal das der erst Lackversuch nicht glückte, an diversen Orten sind nämlich bereits wieder Probleme aufgetaucht. 
Bin mir noch immer nicht sicher ob das anschliessen der Pumpe auch funktioniert, da ich kaum dazukomme die Anschlüsse festzuziehen. 
Da habe ich in der Bauphase schlicht weg vergessen, das die Front ja später durchs Plexi verschlossen ist. 
Alles weitere Punkte, die micht dazu brachte mal eine Kreative Pause einzulegen. 

Wie lange nichts Passiert sei mal dahin gestellt. Sicherlich aber bis Juni, da bis dahin viele Aufwändige Architekturprojekte anstehen. 
Es gibt wieder Aufwändige Modelle wie auch ein Möbel zu bauen, wesegen ich schlicht nicht zusätzlich noch am PC bauen will. 
Allenfalls werde ich die nächsten Wochen noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder machen und diese Nachreichen. 
Wie auch diverse Optimierungsarbeiten Planen. Es sieht fast so aus also ob es dann erst richtig wieder in den Sommerferien weitergeht. 

Tut mir leid gibts keine besseren Nachrichten, aber es lief leider zum Schluss alles etwas aus dem Ruder. 
Würde es echt schade finden wenn ich meine ganze Arbeit zum Ende hin nur Halbpatzig fertig machen würde. 
Bis die Wasserkühlung sitzt ist nämlich noch ein langer Weg. Ich hoffe aber stark, das ich dieses Jahr ein Ende finde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long euer Aff-Li


----------



## type_o (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hallo, 
es gibt wichtigeres im Leben, als einen Mod fertigzustellen! 
Nimm Dir die Zeit für Dein Studium. 
Wie alt ist dieses TB doch gleich?   (10.10.2009)
Ich weiß, das Deine Arbeit am Ende sehr sehr gut aussehen wird! 
Wir warten dann mal, bis zu den Semesterferien, auf einen Abschluss dieses Mod's. Wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt. 

MfG type_o


----------



## Yassen (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Also zu dem post den ich nicht bemerkt habe 
ja es sieht super aus
zu 2. ach lass dir nur zeit. Gut Ding will weile haben. Rom ist auch nicht in 3 Jahren erbaut worden.


----------



## reisball (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Finde es auch nicht schlimm, dass du eine kreative Pause einlegen möchtest. Über Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand würde ich mich aber trotzdem freuen.
Und bei einer Sache kannst du dir sicher sein: Wenn dein TB weiter geht werden wir noch hier sein und mitlesen.


----------



## ReFleXxiv (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



reisball schrieb:


> Finde es auch nicht schlimm, dass du eine kreative Pause einlegen möchtest. Über Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand würde ich mich aber trotzdem freuen.
> Und bei einer Sache kannst du dir sicher sein: Wenn dein TB weiter geht werden wir noch hier sein und mitlesen.


 schöner kann mans nicht sagen!


----------



## illousion (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schließe mich dem ganzen mal an, es soll dir ja Spaß machen und das tut es nicht wenn du demotiviert bist, viel erfolg im Studium! (:


----------



## h_tobi (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen mein Großer, du hast bisher Großes geleistet 

und der finale Rechner wird dich für alles entschädigen, ich freue mich 

auf jeden Fall über die finalen Bilder.


----------



## haggie (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ach affli, ich könnte heulen 

Ich hab' jetzt ein Jahr Tagebuch nachgelesen, wie immer voll Begeisterung und Respekt... und dann das mit dem Lack 
Solch eine Präzision, Detailverliebtheit und Liebe zur Mod, und dann das... das hast du einfach nicht verdient.

Aber ich schließe mich dem reisball an: mach die nötige Pause und verschaff dem Ding das Ende was es verdient!

Grüße aus dem Untergrund
Haggie


----------



## DoctorAdmin (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hammer Arbeit. Ohne viele Worte...aber fast 4 Jahre ist auch mal ne Hausnummer oder? Meine Freundin würde sagen: "dit jeht uf kene Kuhhaut"  (Das geht auf keine Kuhhaut)


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

gut ding will weile haben! die zeit hat sich jetzt schon gelohnt


----------



## cargo (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hey. 
Hab mir heute nochmal einen Großteil deines Tagesbuchs für ein bisschen Inspiration durchgelesen. Das wird einfach nie langweilig 
Finde es absolut okay und normal dass du dir mal ne Auszeit gönnst! 
Läuft das Studium so wie du's dir vorstellst? 

Glückwunsch übrigens zu 2.222 Beiträgen  

Gruß


----------



## IIC13 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



affli schrieb:


>




Dass nennt sich doch S-Light oder ?


----------



## illousion (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ja, wird S - Light genannt


----------



## AeroX (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schniecke schniecke


----------



## affli (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Na aber Hallo erstmal..  

 Nach gut einem halben Jahr, wage ich mich aus der Versenke zurück und will nun in den nächsten Monaten das *LANG* ersehnte Ende finden.. 
 Allem Voran, das grosse Ziel ende 2013 fertig zu werden ist nun leider devinitif ins Wasser gefallen.

 Nun, wo fange ich den an? 

 Die letzten Monate liefen etwas anders als erwartet, vor lauter Bastlerei in meiner "neuen" Wohnung, meinem Kellerabteil
 und den Schularbeiten verbrachte ich schon so 100erte von Stunden in den Werkstätten! 
 Es war also unmöglich noch zusätzlich am PC zu Arbeiten, meine Freundin hätte mich wohl endgültig verlassen... 

 Im 2. Semester hatten wir das Thema Metallbau, und ich konnte noch mal deutlich an Wissen und Erfahrung in der Werkstatt sammeln. 
 Weswegen es im laufe von 2014 ein Cascon geben wird. Jetzt wo ich sogar Alu schweissen kann.. 

 Dann in den Semesterferien als ich wieder in der Schweiz war (inkl. Tower) um fest entschlossen weiterzumachen; noch mal der Schock!
 Diese verdammte scheiss Lackierung. Ich hatte noch immer keinen Bock auf neu Schleifen.. Noch immer nicht. 

 Viel lieber fing ich an (bedingt durch das Neuendecken des Werkstoff Holz im Studium) zu Schreinern. 
 Ich baute also im verlauf der Ferien zwei Werkbänke und einen Frästisch inkl. Hilfen und Anschläge.
 Nach dem Kauf der Flächdübelfräse von Maffel baute ich dann noch kurzerhand zwei neue Sidebords für die Wohnung in DE.. 

 Zu guter letzt ging ich dann ohne auch nur ein bisschen am Gehäuse gearbeitet zu haben wieder mit dem Tower im Gepäck nach Deutschland. 
 Seither sind zwei Wochen vergangen und ich beginne "schon" das 3. Semester. Wie die Zeit vergeht.. 

 Den Frästisch und die Werkbänke musste ich naürlich in der Schweiz stehen lassen, hier in Trier hätte ich gar nicht den Platz dafür. 
 Eines auch nur so als randbemerkung. So ein Frästisch (eingespannte Oberfräse) ist mit abstand das beste "Werkzeug" was ich je besitzen durfte. 
 Auch wenn man eine richtige Tischfräse besitzt ist ein Frästisch für kleinere und feinere Arbeiten (Plexi usw.) KLAR im Vorteil. 
 Gerne zeige ich euch ein paar Bilder davon wenn ich das nächste mal in die Schweiz fahre, habe nämlich keine gemacht. 

 In den nächsten Wochen werde ich aber sowiso in der Schreinerei der Hochschule noch einen weiteren Frästisch bauen. 
 Der Schreinermeister war so überzeugt von meinem Selbstbau, dass ich für ihn bzw. die Schule direkt noch einen Baue, obwohl da ne 10´000 Euro Tischfräse Steht.. 
 Davon kann ich dann gerne falls es jemanden Interessiert ein paar Bilder vom Bau knipsen.. 

 Des weiteren bin ich Turtor an der Schule für den neuen kleinen Lasercuter geworden, wie auch der bestehenden 5 Achs CNC. 
 Das heisst übrigens so viel wie, ich hab nahezu 24 Stunden GRATIS zugriff zur CNC und dem Laser.. 

Ihr seht also, ich bin gerade überall sonst wo beschäftigt. 

 Um aber aufs eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen! Ja, es geht jetzt auch mit dem Mod wieder weiter!!! 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Stand vor den letzten Semesterferien *

 Vorgestern Abend, als ich die Kiste mit dem Gehäuse wieder auspackte war es so weit, die Motivation war zurück! 
 Ich werd jetzt wieder dran bleiben und versuchen jede Woche wieder ein Stück zu schaffen und bald mal, bald mal ein verdientes *Projektende* zu finden!  

 Was genau ich mit der Lackierung mache ist noch etwas unklar.
 Eins ist sicher, das noch einzig überbliebene Originalteil, der Gehäuserahmen an sich werde ich einem Autolackierer geben. 
 Ich will das Heck wieder Orange haben und neues Perlorang ans bestehende anzugleichen überlasse ich leiber dem Profi. 

 Die Innenraumteile werd ich je nach Lust einzeln neu Lackieren, ein paar eh nicht sichtbaren Teile werde ich wohl so belassen. 

 Was ich aber verspreche, spätestens Mittwoch gibt es Bilder vom Frontplexi.. Ich werd natürlich direkt mal den Laser drauf Ansetzen!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Geplanter Schriftzug*

 Weiteres gibts in einem weiteren Post die Tage! Ihr dürft also gespannt sein!

 Übrigens, Herzlichen lieben Dank für die letzten paar Kommentare von den lieben Leuten hier ihm Forum!!! 
 Ich werde bald noch zu den Fragen eingehen!!! Jetzt bin ich leider zu Müde und muss Pennen.. 

Zum Schluss für Heute etwas mehr offtopic.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abschlussarbeit. Ein Pavillion / Thema Geschwindigkeit / Modell 1:100. (MDF / Acryl / ALU)

 Bis Bald ihr lieben! 

 ​ 


​


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Habe nun einen grossen Teil von deinem Tagebuch gelesen und finde es wirklich genial!
Auch wenn du viele Ups und Downs hattest, lass dich bitte nicht unterkriegen! 
Der Mod sieht einfach viel zu gut aus! Und ich bin gespannt wie der Finale PC aussehen wird!


----------



## Ben™ (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr schön das es endlich weiter geht! Der beste Mod hier im Forum.
Welcome back affli


----------



## flix (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr schön, dass es endlich weitergeht. 
Hast dir aber ne geile Uni ausgesucht. Bei uns gibts zwar ne Maschinenhalle, aber die lassen da nicht wirklich Studenten rein. Wirklich Zugriff haben wir nur auf ne handbetriebene Drehbank und Fräse.

Und zeig unbdeingt mal deinen Frästisch. Meine OF 1010 ist eben grade bei mir eingetroffen und ich war auch schon am überlegen.


----------



## Yassen (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Welcome back.
Ich beneide dich um all dein können und deine Werkzeuge 
eine CNC  
Und mach mal ein paar Bilder vom Frästisch


----------



## Erik Cartman (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Alter Schwede. An dem letzten Foto muss man sich erst mal sattsehen. Schön dass de dich wieder meldest


----------



## cargo (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Habe lange auf den Tag gewartet an dem du ins Forum zurückkehrst!

Ohne jetzt einen langen Text zu schreiben, freu ich mich tierisch dass es nicht nur mit deinem Worklog weitergeht, sondern auch wieder dass über deine Meinung in anderen Tagebüchern! 


Stimme flix vollkommen zu, Bilder vom Frästisch wären toll! 



Gruß



PS: Dein Modell sieht spitze aus!
PPS: Holla, jeder Satz mit nem Ausrufezeichen, passt aber!


----------



## affli (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Laser.. 

Abend Leute, 

Mit einem Tag verspätung kann ich euch nun mein gelasertes Frontplexi zeigen. 
Eines schon mal vorab, die Maschine ist einfach nur geil!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Schriftzüge dauerten genau 9.23 Min bis zur Fertigstellung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entschuldigt den Staub, ich hatte vor freude keine Zeit mehr zu Putzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube das ist grundsätzlich sehr gut Gelungen, die Schriftart und Position gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Das Water cooled ist genau vor den beiden Pumpen platziert. Mit der Orangen Beleuchtung wird das richtig schick! 

Ansonten bin ich nach und nach dabei den Lack runterzuschleifen, zumindest am Grundgehäuse. 
Ziel ist es dieses nächste Woche dem Lackierer abzugeben. Mal gucken ob das auch klappt. 

------------------

So, nun noch wie versprochen die paar verschuldeten Antworten! 

@cargo
Das Studium gefällt mir sehr! Ich würde gerade nichts anders machen. Bin aber froh, ist die Wohnung jetzt "fertig" eingerichtet und ich bin Eingelebt. 
Auch der Umzug nach Deutschland hat mir viele neue Türen geöffnet. Eines Vorweg, schätzt eure Baumärkte!! 
Ich als Schweizer war anfangs hin und weg was und wie Leicht man an allerlei Bastelsachen kommt! In der Schweiz nicht Vorstellbar! 
Auch die ganzen Onlineshops einfach nur Fantastisch!! 

@IIC13
Das Lichtlein nennt sich Grundsätzlich schon S-Light. Da ich aber alles selber Entworfen, Konstruiert und auch Gebaut habe nenne ich es A-Light. 
Afflis Lichtlein! 

@Hyp3rion
Danke für die Lobenden Worte, schön gefällt es dir auch!! 

@Ben
Danke mein lieber, der beste Mod--?  Ist immer alles Ansichtssache, aber das höre ich natürlich sehr gerne!! 

@flix
Ja, gefällt mir gut in Trier. Sicherlich auch weil der Studiengang Innenarchitektur seperate Wärkstätten und ein eigenes Schulgebäude hat. 
Zusäzlich sind es relativ wenig Studenten und daher sehr Familiär. 
Bilder von meinem Frästisch kann ich dir leider erst Weinachten liefern. Nächste Woche fange ich aber den zweiten an. 
Da zeige ich sehr gerne ein paar Bilder von!! Mit der OF1010 wirst du übrigens sicherlich sehr lange Freude haben!!! 

@Yassen
Danke! Ich bin natürlich auch sehr froh und schätze es sehr das alles zu Besitzen bzw. ein Teil davon gebrauchen zu dürfen. 
Viel davon ist aber auch hart Erarbeitet und genau deswegen macht es noch mehr freude! 

@Erik
Du meinst das Model? Jap, das war echt ne geile Arbeit. Waren ca. 100 Stunden Arbeit inkl Entwurf und Planung. 
übrigens; gleichfalls! Auch schön dich noch dabei zu haben! 

@cargo / Teil 2
Besten Dnak mein lieber. Deine Worte freuen mich sehr! 
Bezüglich Frästisch halt ich mich ran..! 

----------------

Zur Zeit bin ich noch grade am Bau eines Terrariums für meine neue Schildkröte aus Buche Multiplex. 
Weswegen der Mod immer wieder 2ten macht. Nicht desto trotz gehts wieder Schritt für Schritt voran. 

Ich gehe davon aus, das am Wochenende bzw. Sonntags das nächste Update ansteht. 

Bis dahin ihr lieben alles gute und bis Bald!


----------



## coroc (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das sieht ja mal echt geil aus 

Ich hoffe, dass nächste Update steht bereits in den Startlöchern


----------



## Ben™ (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Welcome to Germany affli 
Das sieht richtig toll aus. Gefällt mir außerordentlich gut.

Wenn du mal wieder zurück in die Schweiz fährst machst du einen Zwischenstopp in Freiburg, ja?


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Meine Fresse  
Das sieht so verdammt gut aus!
Bin schon ganz hungrig aufs nächste Update


----------



## Erik Cartman (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich durfte auch schon mal Erfahrung mit nem kleineren Laser machen. Damals ists ein Tiger auf schwarzem Plexi geworden und der hat mir schon den Schalter gelegt
Ist bei dir noch fetter geworden. Nun baus aber auch rasch ein und schmeiss Licht dahinter


----------



## affli (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schleifen.. Klappe die Zweihunderste 

@coroc & Ben & Hyp & Erik
Danke euch für die lobenden Worte. 
Ben, ich werd gerne mal bei dir Vorbeischauen. Wie unterhalten uns mal per pn. 

Wie bereits angesprochen bin ich ab und an wieder etwas dabei den "alten" schwarz-matt Lack abzuschleifen. 
Heute war ich kurz beim Autolackierer um seine anstehende Arbeit an meinem Gehäuse zu besprechen. 
Ausserdem auch um zu klären wie und wie viel Vorarbeit ich leisten kann. Dabei stand ich vor einem weiteren Problem. 
Ich hatte aus Dummheit und auch Unwissenheit damals wie auch schon erwähnt Kunstharzlack verwendet. 
Auf Kunstharzlack kann einzig und alleine wieder Kunstharzlack verwendet werden.
An sich auch noch Acryl, aber auch hier können Probleme entstehen. 

Um aber das Perlorange genau anzugleichen und aufzubringen muss der Lackierer mit Nitrokombilack arbeiten. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dies so auch richtig ist. Deswegen muss leider Inkl. Grundierung alles runter!! 
Das heisst noch mal mehr Arbeit als gedacht, aber wenn dann jetzt noch mal ordentlich und dann hoffenltich nie Mehr! 

Nur weiss ich leider nicht genau wie ich mich mit dem Innenleben weiter verhalten soll- 
Entweder ich schleiffe echt noch mal jedes Teil einzeln runter um dann mit anderem Lack zu Arbeiten, oder ich hau noch mal Kunstharzlack drüber. 
Aber das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Das muss ich mir noch mal gut überlegen. Ausserdem muss ich aufpassen, dass ich keine Farbunterschiede bekomme.
Aber mit dem letzt verwendeten Duplicolor Kunstahrzlack werde ich nie mehr Lacken! Also bleibt wohl nur das eine... 
Alles noch mal auf 0 runterschleiffen und alles von Vorne.. wie Motivierend..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorallem wenn ich sehe, dass ich nach 2 Stunden schleifarbeit noch nicht mal auf dem Alu angekommen bin.. tzzz. 

Als ich dann heut Abend so am Schleifen war, hab ich mir überlegt das Grundgehäuse direkt "noch" mal komplett neu Orange lacken zu lassen. 
Die Farbe wär dann eh angemischt.. und viel teurer würds nicht mal kommen da es kaum mehr Arbeit ist, nur etwas mehr Farbe. Direkt innen wie aussen. 
Durch die vielen Arbeiten sind so oder so schon etliche Kratzer zu sehen.. Ich werd noch mal drüber schlafen aber schlecht finde ich die Idee nicht. 

Was denkt ihr so drüber?

Edit: Hab gerade gesehen das mein Startpost schon wieder voll veraltet ist. Muss ich mal Nachholen..


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ist leider wieder ein harter Dämpfer, aber lass dich bitte nicht unterkriegen! 
Ich würde auf die Variante "alles runter und nochmal alles vom Autolackierer lacken lassen" gehen. Glaube das wäre die Methode, die am längsten andauern würde. Ansonsten kann es sein, dass dir wieder etwas nicht gefällt oder du deine Entscheidung bereust. Wenn es, wie du schon erwähnt hast, preislich eh keinen grossen Unterschied macht, würde ich mir diese letzte, zwar ziemlich erdrückende aber lohnenswerte Mühe machen!

Du schaffst das affli, ich glaube ich bin nicht der Einzige der an dich glaubt!


----------



## Yassen (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



Hyp3ri0n schrieb:


> Ist leider wieder ein harter Dämpfer, aber lass dich bitte nicht unterkriegen!
> Ich würde auf die Variante "alles runter und nochmal alles vom Autolackierer lacken lassen" gehen. Glaube das wäre die Methode, die am längsten andauern würde. Ansonsten kann es sein, dass dir wieder etwas nicht gefällt oder du deine Entscheidung bereust. Wenn es, wie du schon erwähnt hast, preislich eh keinen grossen Unterschied macht, würde ich mir diese letzte, zwar ziemlich erdrückende aber lohnenswerte Mühe machen!
> 
> Du schaffst das affli, ich glaube ich bin nicht der Einzige der an dich glaubt!


 
Sehe ich genauso. Nicht unterkriegen lassen. Du hast das können dazu.


----------



## illousion (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



Yassen schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Nicht unterkriegen lassen. Du hast das können dazu.


 
Gleiches denke ich, es gibt immer Dämpfer, aber aus Fehlern lernt man 
Und lieber alles beim Autolackierer machen, als dass du nachher nicht mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist (:


----------



## affli (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schleifen.. s

Morgen Leute,

@Hyp3ri0n & Yassen & illousion
Danke euch drei für eure Meinungen und Inputs. Hat mir einiges geholfen! 

---------

Ich hab mich nach langem hin und her dafür entschieden es anzupacken! Am Weekend habe ich satte 8 Stunden den Schleifer geschwungen!
So sieht das geliebte Gehäuse jetzt aus! Haltet euch fest!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wusstet ihr noch das dieses Gehäuse mal Schwarz war ??? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd mal so grob behaupten, dass in etwa 60-70% der Schleifarbeiten am Gehäuse erledigt sind. Phuu.. war das was. 
Jetzt folgt das feinschleifen und noch ein paar Spachtelarbeiten die ich verbessern will. Danach geht das Teil zum Lackierer. 
Es wird danach Aussen wie Innen Orange werden. Ich denke das passt gut. Ausserdem ist es so günstiger. Die Farbe wird aber Identisch. Muss ja. 

----------

Ausgleichsbehälter

Parallel und vorallem Heute habe ich mich noch dem AGB gewidmet. Das war ja vielleicht auch ne schweine Arbeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schritt für Schritt habe ich meine Selbstbauteile zusammengeleimt. Immer mit abkleben und möglichst vorsichtigem Leimen. 
Ich hoffe ungemein, dass dieses liebe und schöne Teil dicht ist.. Wenn nicht hab ich ein grosses Problem.. (Ein weiteres) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedes Bauteil habe ich so gut wie möglich geschliffen in drei abstufungen, danach poliert und entfettet. 
Meine Geduld wurde echt mal wieder auf Probe gestellt.. 
Obwohl die Einzelteile mit Handkreissäge und Oberfräse gefertigt sind passen sie erstaunlich gut und alles ist +/- im Winkel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach folgte der Schritt, der mir schon lange tief in der Magengrube lagt.. Das aufkleben auf das Frontplexi.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So gut wie es ging alles Abgeklebt, etwas angeschliffen, entfettet und danach no risk no fun Kleber aufgetragen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sahen die lieben Plexiteile vor einer halben Stunde aus... 

Wünscht mir Glück, dass alles gut gegangen ist!!!!! 

Sehr viel kann / konnte hier schief gehen.. Wie viel Kleber ist in der Front zu sehen? Ist alles Dicht? Passt meine lange Planung? Alles richtig plaziert? 
Uff.. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie mir das Sorgen bereitet.. Wenn das nicht klappt.. Weiss ich ganz ehrlich auch nicht. 
Dann ist die ganze Front und Stunden von Planung und Arbeit komplett am Ars§§ !!! 

Aber jetzt erst mal durchatmen und gucken was der Tag Morgen bringt! Ich halt euch natürlich auf dem laufenden!!! 

Gute Nacht ihr lieben!


----------



## coroc (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wenn ich schreiben würde "Es sieht ja gut aus" müsste ich lügen, zumindest fürs abgeschliffene Gehäuse....

Ich wünsche dir natürlich, dass der AGB dicht ist. Es wäre sehr früstrierend, das alles nochmal machen zu müssen. Das kann ich mir vorstellen....


----------



## illousion (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der ist bestimmt dicht 
Ansonsten Leck suchen und mit Silikon abdichten


----------



## Erik Cartman (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

AAAH Sabbbbberrr
Wünsch dir, dass du kein leck hast


----------



## MatMade142 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Freut mich, das es auch bei dir weitergeht und denk dran: die Fails geben sich nicht nur bei dir die Hand.
no risk no fun Kleber - Den will ich auch haben.


----------



## cargo (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



coroc schrieb:


> Wenn ich schreiben würde "Es sieht ja gut aus" müsste ich lügen, zumindest fürs abgeschliffene Gehäuse...



Findest du?
Meiner Meinung nach sieht's auch so absolut fantastisch aus!


----------



## coroc (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



cargo schrieb:


> Findest du?
> Meiner Meinung nach sieht's auch so absolut fantastisch aus!


 Ich finde, es sieht sehr groß aus...Ist wohl geschmackssache. Aber solange das Ergebnis stimmt


----------



## Woodlov (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

also, my2pence zum case...

wenn der Lack nicht gefallen hat und du mühselig von Hand erfolgreich abgeschliffen hast käme als nächstes die Sandstrahltechnik in Frage um dann mal zum Ziel, der Endlackierung, zu kommen!
Bin kein Autolackierer, aber ich würds abstrahlen, guten Lack anrühren, in die Pistole sieben und los!
No Risk no fun!!

Good luck


----------



## Yassen (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Auch von mir ein Lob das anzugreifen. Den Willen hat nicht jeder in den Knochen. 

Ich hoffe auch das alles dicht ist. wenn nciht du hast ja die beste Technik um das zu ändern.


----------



## h_tobi (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hi Affli, 

prima, dass du wieder neu motiviert bist und es noch mal richtig angehst. 

Ich freue mich auf darauf dein neu lackiertes Case zu sehen und drücke dir natürlich die Daumen, dass der AGB dicht ist.

Dein Studienmodell gefällt mir sehr gut und auf Bilder vom Frästisch bin ich auch gespannt, ich habe immer noch die Rohteile
für meinen hier liegen. 

Alles Gute und vor allem viel Erfolg für´s Studium.


----------



## affli (1. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Abend Leute 

Die Tage haben einfach zu wenig Stunden und ich komme mit dem Mod nur schleppend voran. 
Irgendwie habe ich zu viele Projekte gleichzeitig laufen, schlimm..! 

Trotzdem ist wieder ein kleiner Schritt geschafft. Ich habe gestern noch ein paar Spachtelarbeitem am Gehäuse gemacht und bessere hier und da etwas aus. 
Letzte Woche hab ich mich hauptsächlich dem Frästisch gewidmet, dieser ist schon deutlich fortgeschritten. Leider gibts davon keine Foto's ich vergess es immer. 
Montag aber, wenn die T-Profile verschraubt und der Längs- sowie Parallelanschlag fertig ist werde ich euch die aber Nachliefern!!! Versprochen! 

Zusätzlich hab ich mir ja (wie bereits gesagt) noch ne Schildkröte zugelegt und der wollte ich natürlich ein nicht alltägliches Terrarium bauen.. 
Das wurde immerhin letzte Woche so gut wie fertig! Damit ihr in etwa den Aufwand abschätzen könnt hab ich euch zwei Bilder davon gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Grunddesign ist einem Schildkrötenpanzer angelehnt, ich denke die Umsetzung ist mir gut gelungen. 
Alles Handarbeit, bis auf die ganzen Plexifenster, diese wurden inkl. Gravur gelasert! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.. Immerhin wieder ein Projekt weniger.. 

So, nun aber zum wesentlichen... !
Danke für die vielen Kommentare und Glückwünsche bezüglich des Schleiffens und dem AGB. 

@Woodlov
Dein Input bezüglich Sandstrahlen war sehr hilfreich. Irgendwie hab ich das echt verdrängt. 
Ich werd nächste Woche an der Schule die ganzen kleinteile Strahlen. Wir haben eine relativ grosszügige Maschine und das ist alles überhaupt kein Problem. 

Trotz allem bin ich sicher dass es nicht ganz unnütz war das Grundgehäuse abzuschleifen. Ich denke nämlich das der ganze Bereich den ich Gespachtelt hatte deutlich unter dem Sand gelitten hätte. 
Ausserdem hab ich noch mal eine gute Nachricht. Ich kann das Orange vom Gehäuse doch "selber" Lacken. 
Erstens darf ich die Lackierkabine in der Schule benutzen und 2tens habe ich einen gelernten Autolackierer kennengelernt der mir dabei Hilft. 

Einen grossen Dank an der Stelle auch an Harry (Werkstattchef) der hier sicherlich mitliest und mir das alles ermöglicht!!! 

Soweit so gut, ich denke also spätestens nächste Woche ist der ganze Lack an allen Teilen runter. Danach mal gucken wann genau es ans Lacken geht. 

-------------

Ausserdem verbringe ich ungemein viel Zeit am Lasercutter. Ich hab mal alle möglichen Materialien getestet sowie Einstellungen. So langsam aber sicher macht das Teil noch mehr freude. 
Auch wenn ich als Tutor ziemlich viele Stunden für andere Studenten daran verbringe macht es einfach nur Spass diese Möglichkeit zu haben!!!!! 

So kam es natürlich, das ich dieses gute Acrylglas noch etwas aufgepeppt habe.. Die LW^s Blende.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab den Ausschnitt noch mal nachgefahren und die Einsatzblende gefertigt. Ausserdem eine etwas tiefere Gravur. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es gefällt euch.. 

Zum Schluss des heutigen Posts noch ein Bild vom verklebten AGB. Ich bin soweit zufrieden. 
Nach 4 Stunden Kleber ebntfernen an den Rändern mit allen möglichen Klingen habe ich aufgehört. 
Leider gabs auch ein zwei Kratzer. Meiner Meinung nach aber unmöglich das zu verhindern.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das wars auch schon fürs erste! Ihr hört spätestens Montag wieder von mir! 

Noch einen angenehmen Allerheiligen Abend!!


----------



## h_tobi (3. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

 Wow, die Schildkröte hat ja nen richtigen Prachtbau bekommen, da leben einige Bekannte von mir schlechter. 

Die gelaserten Teile sehen schon richtig genial aus, ich freue mich auf die Bilder der neuen Lackierung und drücke

dir die Daumen, dass der AGB dicht ist.  Mach weiter so, dann wird´s am Ende das, was du dir immer gewünscht hast.


----------



## illousion (3. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

AGB: Awesome :3
Schildkröte: Hat's echt gut bei dir 

Freu mich auf weitere Bilder (:


----------



## Am2501 (3. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Geiles Case, respekt vor deiner Arbeit!


----------



## affli (4. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

 Frästisch / Luftdruckstrahlen d

Hello Leute,

@h_tobi
Mein lieber, immer wieder schön von dir zu hören! 
Fühle mich richtig geschmeichelt guckst du noch immer hier rein! Seit fast nahezu 5 Jahren! 
Besten Dank an der Stelle für deine Treue und immer wieder aufmunternden und hilfreichen Antworten! 
Ich denke auch, das es Ernie (mein Turtle) ganz gut bei mir hat..  

@illousion
Danke! Die weiteren Bilder folgen natürlich..! 

@Am2501
Herzlichen Dank für das Lob! 

----------------

Wie versprochen und sogar Punktlich gibts nun ein paar Bilder vom nahezu fertigen Frästisch der Variante 2. 
Variante 1, steht ja in der Schweiz. Wie gesagt werde ich euch da an Weinachten ein paar Bilder zeigen. 

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, geschätzte 50 Stunden Arbeit sind bis jetzt da rein geflossen. 
In der Zeit war das alles aber auch nur möglich dank nahezu perfektem Maschinenpark in der Hochschule. 
Für den ersten Frästisch hatte ich mindestens doppelt so lange, natürlich wars jetzt auch alles einfacher, da ich die Detail bereits kannte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tischbeine wurden aus 6.5cm dicken Fichten Kanzhölzer gefertigt. Verstrebt mit 8x3cm Traversen. Verbindungen Dominodübel- 
Die Tischplatte aus einer Siebdruckplatte ( 125x 70cm) ist 25mm dick und wurde auf der CNC gefräst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fräseinlegeplatte wurde auch CNC gefräst und ist aus 6mm Aludiabond. Genau so die Einlegeringe. 
Parallelanschlag und Längsanschlag läuft auf Aluprofilen und der Knauf ist per CNC Drehbank gefertigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anschläge wie auch Kleinteile wurden via Altendorf Formatkreissäge gefertigt. Mein absolute Lieblingsmaschine. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Höhenverstellung ist simpel per Wagenheber ausgeführt. Als nächstes kommen noch zwei Schubladenstöcke und ein paar Zuberhörteile. 
Wie Tischverbreiterung, Fräsanschläge oder auch eine Zinkenvorrichtung. Es gibt noch viel zu tun. 
Wenn dann alles an seinem Platz sitzt zeige ich noch mal neue Bilder! 

------------

Nun Ja, auch am Mod gibts positives zu Bereichten. Ich habe heut Abend mal die ersten zwei Stunden gestrahlt. 
Wennn ich mir vorstelle wie es ist den Lack runterzuschleifen (was ich bereits 2 mal gemacht habe) habe ich hier nur noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht! 
Es macht einfach Spass zu sehen wie schnell der Lack verschwindet. !! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch einige Details wie die SSD Halter können so natürlich noch mal deutlich Optimiert werden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spätestend Ende Woche sollte alles bereit sein um HOFFENTLICH ein letztes mal zu Lackieren! 

Ich halte euch natürlich auf dem laufenden! 

Schönen Abend ihr lieben und bis Bald!



Edit: Der Maineintrag wurde mal wieder etwas überarbeitet.


----------



## MatMade142 (5. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht einfach nur Super aus, besonders gefällt mit die Wagenheberhöhenverstellung.
Wie fertigt man denn eine Kugel auf der Drehbank? Ich raffs irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Yassen (5. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



Man dein Frästisch sieht sehr gelungen aus. Und sonst deine Arbeit wie immer


----------



## jamie (5. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schildkrötenpalast, Frästisch und Mod.. was will man mehr?


----------



## h_tobi (5. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hi Affli, 

ich bin zwar nicht mehr so viel im Forum unterwegs, aber dein TB gefällt mir sehr gut

und ich finde dein handwerkliches Geschick richtig gut, es ist für mich immer spannend 

zuzusehen, wie sich jemand handwerklich weiter entwickelt. 

Dein Frästisch gefällt mir sehr gut, bei mir scheiterts zur Zeit an der Aufnahmeplatte für die 

Oberfräse, aber auch da werde ich irgendwann das Passende finden. 

Dein Gefühl beim Sandstrahlen kann ich gut nachvollziehen, gibt nix besseres zum Reinigen der Teile.

Ich freue mich auf die neue Lackierung mit prof. Unterstützung kann es nur perfekt werden.


----------



## flix (11. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der Frästisch ist sehr geil, so einen darfst du mir auch bauen


----------



## hitzestau (12. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

@affli: wie bekommst du das alles zeitlich alles unter einen hut, also modden, frästische konstruieren und die schildkröten? 

unsere meerschweinchen wären sicher neidisch, wenn sie diese behausung sehen würden...


----------



## Ben™ (13. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*



hitzestau schrieb:


> @affli: wie bekommst du das alles zeitlich alles unter einen hut, also modden, frästische konstruieren und die schildkröten?
> 
> unsere meerschweinchen wären sicher neidisch, wenn sie diese behausung sehen würden...



In dem er immer sehr spät zu Bett geht. 
Wunderschöner MOD und es wird noch besser - weiter so!


----------



## affli (20. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Helo Leute,

@MatMade142
Danke Made. Der Frästisch befindet sich noch immer im Ausbau. 
Vielleicht weiche ich auch auf eine Selbstbau höhenverstellung aus. Der Wagenheber ist zwar bereits gut, aber nicht sehr gut geeignet. 
Die CNC Drehbank ist nichts anderes als ne einfache Handdrehbank. Ein Alublock wurde eingespannt und anhand meiner 3-D Zeichnung wurde der Griff gedreht. 
Kann dir ansonsten gerne mal ein Bild von der Maschine machen. 

@Yassen 
Besten Dank. 

@h_tobi
Das ist schön zu hören mein lieber. 
Bezüglich Einlegeplate haben wir uns ja bereits Unterhalten. 
Sand Strahlen -> Ist ja eigentlich kein Sand. Zumindest bei Unserer Maschine.  
Ist schon was geiles, oh ja. 

@flix
Das ist er!  Ist immer wieder schön zu sehen wie gut so ein Selbstbau funktioniert. 
Bauen werde ich vorerst aber gerade keinen mehr.. 

@hitzestau
 Tja das fragt man sich. Ich frag mich das manchmal selbst. 
Zum glück hab ich eine Freundin die das alles Unterstützt. 
Zudem verbringe ich während dem Studium jeden Tag ein paar Stunden in den Werkstätten. 

@Ben™
Das kommt natürlich auch noch dazu lieber Ben.. Schlimm..! 

-------------------

Ihr fragt euch sicherlich was ich wieder so lange ohne Rückmeldung mache.. ?!
Na, dieses Rätsel kann ich relativ einfach aufdecken. 

Letzte Woche hab ichmir nämlich mein lang, lang ersehnten Traum erfüllt und eine Investition für die Zukunft getätigt. 
Für die Zukunft? Also kann es kaum was mit Pc´s zu tun haben.. oder? Richtig, kann es nicht direkt zumindest. 
Das gute Teil hat aber die Fähigkeit mir in meinen weiteren Con oder Mod arbeiten ungemein zu helfen.. 

Ist ja gut, ich rede von meiner neuen Festool Presisio CS70 EB!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lange hab ich dafür gesparrt und es mir mindestens 1000 mal versucht auszureden, aber nein es musste sein.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Säge ist wohl etwas vom besten was es gibt, bevor es dann in die liga stationäre Formatkreissägen geht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach nun mehr als 20 Stunden rumspielen darf ich mit recht behaupten, es ist eine wahnsinns geile Säge! 
Genau was ich wollte, genau was ich mir erhoffte. Auf jeden fall, ist sie jeden groschen wert.
Ich weiss nun einmal mehr warum ich gewartet habe und nicht schon früher eine günstige Alternative gekauft habe. 
Es lohnt sich einfach!!! 

-----------

Nun ja Leute, ihr könnt euch ja in etwa vorstellen das ich daneben kaum was für den Mod geschafft habe.. 
Immerhin bin ich fertig mit Druckluftstrahlen, davon gibts in den nächsten Tagen dann auch Bilder. 
Auch hier bin ich im nachhinein froh ist das alles mit dem Lack passiert, es kann nur besser werden. 

Bis Bald.


----------



## 991jo (20. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Boah, die Kreissäge ist ja mal ein geiles Gerät  Hab mal viel Spaß damit


----------



## Oozy (20. November 2013)

Sie extrem gut aus. Viel Spass mit deinem neuen "Spielzeug"


----------



## cargo (24. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Du machst es genau richtig!
Geld ausgeben für die Sachen an denen man am meisten Spaß hat, und wie du gesagt hast: eine super Investition in die Zukunft! 
Und alter Schwede, der Winkelanschlag sieht mal massiv aus 
Ist das etwa dein Wohnzimmer wo du da sägst?


----------



## Woodlov (26. November 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schön zu sehn, es geht immer wieder weiter voran.

Modding ala superb... frästisch, spiceshelf, ernie the turtle, lasern, zeichnen, tutorien..... josef..... haste ganz schön was um die Ohren. Das ist oft nervig, aber macht stärker! Kenn ich 

Apropos Ernie the Turtle, hab ich doch eben gelesen dass die am liebsten im Kühlschrank überwintern, wegen Temperaturausgleich bzw schwankungen, um nicht aus dem heissgeliebten Winterschlaf aufwachen zu müssen wenns dann plötzlich doch mal wärmer wird...... also ein Fall  für den Turtle-Case Mod ))

@affli
joo, lese hier etwas mit, aber mehr in den Anfangsjahren, im Moment kurz vor Seite 50, sehr beeindruckend dein TB, Top Fotos!! 

Es wird weiterhin spannend.... sowieso... :thumbs


----------



## h_tobi (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

 Hammer Teil affli, da wird man ja richtig neidisch. 


Wenn jetzt noch Platz wäre, würde ich neben dem Sägeblatt ne Oberfräse unter den Tisch schrauben,  

dann hast du alles in einem Gerät vereint.


----------



## affli (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Frohes neues Jahr ihr lieben !!!  

Ich heb mein Thread mal wieder aus der Versenke..  

@991jo
Jup, ein wirklich tolles Gerät, genau deiner Meinung! 
Spass habe ich ordentlich, besten Dank! 

@AWR4Fi
Danke dir! 

@cargo
Schön bist du meiner Meinung! PC Teile verlieren so schnell an Wert, diese Investition zum Glück nicht. 
Ehmm.. du hast mich durchschaut, zu der Zeit stand das schöne Stück doch tatsächlich im Wohnzimmer!!! 

@Woodlov
Du sagst es, ich hab mächtig was um die Ohren, aber es macht richtig Laune! 
Bezüglich turtel hast du natürlich recht! Die gehören eigentlich in den KS. Aber meine nicht, die ist jetzt 7 Jährig und übrwintert zu 8 mal im Wohnzimmer unter dem Stroh. 
Danke für dein Lob, hoffe du hast nun die letzte Seite erreicht! 

@h_tobi
Danke dir mein lieber. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich hab lieber mein Frästisch einzeln neben mir stehen das macht noch mehr Laune! 

--------------------------------------- > 

Ich komme leider ganz ehrlich nicht vom FLECK!!! Es grenzt schon fast an schande, so lange wie das Case jetzt wieder rumsteht.. 
Das Studium hat mich voll im Griff, genau wie meine Tutorenjobs und die ganzen anderen Handwerklichen Hobbys neben dran. 

Vielleicht glaubt ihr es kaum, aber dennoch bin ich jede Woche ein paar Stunden am Mod. -> irgendwie passiert auch immer was.. aber irgendwo auch nichts. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immerhin ist jetzt auch wirklich der ganze Lack runter- Alles! Es ist geschafft! geschafft!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne ganze Weile dauerte das Spiel jetzt.. Die Stunden will ich schon gar nicht mehr rechnen- - - 
Ich ignoriere einfach, das da jemals schon Lack drauf war! 

Vielleicht sollt ich ja jetzt einen Rustik Mod herstellen.. Gar kein neuen Lack mehr drauf.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestrahltes Kuper sieht auf jeden fall richtig, richtig gut aus!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Zeit bin ich dabei mit 400-600 Schleifpapier den Finish zu erreichen um mit neuem Mut an die neue Lackierung zu gelangen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischenzeitlich Optimiere ich die hoffentlich letzten dinge.. 

Es kann sich jetzt also nur noch um Monate handeln bis als nächstes nun Lackiert wird!!! Jupiii! 

------------------------------------------------->  

Neben bei habe ich meinen Frästisch_V2 noch eine ergänzung gefertigt. Eine Zinkenschablone.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute ich sage Euch, ich hätte nie gedach das Zinken nun einen solchen Spass macht!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat zwar einiges an Zeit gekostet das Teil zu bauen, aber es Lohnt sich!! Oh ja.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wems aufgefallen ist, ich habe die Befestigungsplatte nun neu aus eine 6mm Aluplatte gefertigt, da darunter jetzt eine Festo OF1400 Arbeitet. 

------------------------------------- >

Über Weihnachten - Neujahr war ich zuhause in der Schweiz.. Auch hier gibt es Positives..
Mein Dad hat mir einen beheizten Kellerraum vermacht den mir nun langfristig ermöglicht meine Werkstatt einzurichten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Raum ist noch mindestens 2 mal so Tief, zur Zeit steht aber noch viel anderes Zeug da rum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tischkreissäge habe ich natürlich vorerst mal in der Schweiz untergestellt. 
In der Schule in DE hab ich ja genügend andere Möglichkeiten.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mein selbstbau Werktisch.. Der hat sich schon sehr bewährt!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als letztes ein Bild von meinem schon lang angesprochenen Frästisch in der Variante 1. 

-------------------------

So Leute, wie ihr seht ist es mir nicht langweilig.. Ich halte euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden! 

Guten Start ins 2014 und bis Bald!!!


----------



## flix (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wie immer: serh schöne Arbeit 
Ist der Frästisch quasi aus der Anleitung von Guido Henn(oder wie er hieß?)


----------



## Erik Cartman (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Mein lieber Scholli
Da ist man den ganzen Tag on, kurz afk und der affli klatscht einem hier ein Neujahrsupdate hin, dass man sabbern möchte.
Ich wünsch dir für die nächste Lackarbeit alles gute und dass du nicht wieder an einen unwissenden Verkäufer gelangst


----------



## _crux_ (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wow, tolle Ausstattung!


----------



## Yassen (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Man sieht das alles gut aus. 
Allein deine Werkstatt . 
Meinen Respekt vor deinen Fähigkeiten und deinem Ehrgeiz.


----------



## Timmynator (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Jede Menge Werkzeuge...sehr schön. 

Kannst du mir gerade deine Zinkenschablone erläutern? Ich steig' da gerade bei der Funktion nicht durch (ich weiß was Zinken sind, verstehe nur nicht, wie die Schablone auf deinem Tisch funktioniert ...


----------



## affli (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Guten Sonntag Morgen liebe Leute 

@flix
Danke Dir! Grundsätzlich ist es der Anleitung von Mr. Henn angelehnt. 
Bei Variante eins zu 60% bei Variante 2 maximal noch 30%  

@Erik
Herzlichen Dank, dieses mal hab ich zumindest was die Lackbesorgung angeht definitiv alles richtig gemacht.  

@_crux_ & Yassen
Danke sehr Leute! 

@Timmynator
Das ist nicht ganz einfach per Text zu erklären. 
Ich werd demnächst ein paar Bilder zeigen. Grundsätzlich wird aber mit den vorstehenden Stahlfüsse die Zinkenbreite eingestellt.
Danach kann man sehr bequem nur noch von Zinke zu Zinke per Anschlag arbeiten und bekommt 100% passende Teile. 

----------

So, das Semester neigt sich schon wieder dem Ende zu! Donnerstag ist dann noch die letzte Abgabe. 

Danach ist aber leider nicht wirklich Ferien angesagt. Ich mach noch an einem Wettbewerb mit und zusätzlich baue ich ein grosses Massivholz Model für den einen Prof. 
Das ist so zu sagen ne spezial Aufgabe, mit meinem Rohbau-Haus-Model wird später das 1 und 2 Semester arbeiten. 
Zusätzlich muss ich in den Semesterferien einen Stuhl bauen den ich Entworfen habe im Fach Möbeldesign - das gibt noch mal ordentlich arbeit. 
Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt habe ich nicht gerade die einfachste Konstruktion Entworfen.  

Ja, leider wie ihr erkennen könnt ist die Zeit wieder knapp und den ganzen März arbeite ich dann zusätzlich auch noch in der Schweiz -> Geld muss ja auch mal wieder rein. 

---------->

Trotzdem wollte ich euch den doch wichtigen aktuellen Stand zeigen. Ich hab nämlich *endlich* Lack eingekauft. 
Dieses mal bin ich aber auf Nummer sicher gegangen und hab mir alles bei meinem Autolackierer in der CH geholt! 

Da ich ihn ja sehr gut kenne, haben wir auch noch mal im Detail alles abgesprochen. Ich denke also ich bin bewaffnet um tatsächlich zu Lackieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Mal ist auch wieder alles auf Acryl-Wasser basis und ich bin positiv gestimmt das alles klapt!!!!

--> Wann genau es aber soweit ist kann ich nicht sagen. 
Wenn tatsächlich mal alles nach Plan laufen würde lackiere ich noch in den nächsten 3 Wochen so lange ich in Trier bin. 
Ansonsten wirds wohl oder übel erst im April soweit sein.. anfangs des nächsten Semester wenn ich dann wieder mal etwas Zeit habe. 

Das Reisen in den Ferien von DE -> CH erleichtert das Vorwärtskommen leider ganz und gar nicht. Immer alles mitzunehmen ist mir zu doof geworden. 

Aber nichts desto trotz glaube ich stark daran 2014 nun endlich ein Ende zu setzen!! 

Bis zu den nächsten New^s wünsch ich Euch ne gute Zeit!


----------



## 991jo (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das einkaufen ist schon mal ein guter Schritt, erst dann kann man Arbeiten 

Ansonsten, möchtest du nicht erstmal testlackieren  nicht, dass nochmal was schief geht.


----------



## Yassen (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

das du viel zu tun hast kann ich mir vorstellen. Aber gut Ding will Weile haben. 

PS: der lack sieht gut aus.


----------



## Ben™ (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Da kann man nur gespannt sein.
Ich jedenfalls freue mich auf mehr.


----------



## affli (21. April 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Es geht endlich weiter!!!! 

Hallo ihr lieben, 

lange ist es schon wieder her und alle meine Pläne weiter zu fahren sind gescheitert.. 
nun aber endlich nach mehreren Monaten anderer Zeitverschwendung habe ich mein Ziel wieder ins Auge gefasst dieses Jahr den laaaangen Mod mal endlich zu beenden. 

Eigentlich glaubt man es kaum aber meine Teile liegen tatsächlich im "ersten" (aktuellen) Durchgang Grundiert im Lackierraum der Hochschule..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd mir dieses mal richtig zeit lassen beim Lacken und hab die zusammensetzungen des Lacks auch gefühlte 100 mal besprochen und kontrolliert. 
Bin daher auch echt optimistisch das alles gut hinhaut. 

Als nächstes wird Mittwochs die zweite lage Filler aufgebracht, den ich mit einer 2.5er Düse aufbringe.
Danach wird erst mal wider alles angeschliffen bevor es zum Farbauftrag geht. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es durch die relativ eng aneinanderliegenden Vorlesungen nächste Woche nicht für alles reicht. 
Leider kann ich abends nicht in den Raum, daher ist es etwas schwierig die Lackarbeiten zwischen den Vorlesungen zu koordinieren. 

Auf jeden fall wirds keine 3 Monate mehr andauern bevor ihr die nächsten News zu sehen bekommt. So viel ist aber sicher!! 

--------------------------

Wer sich fragt was ich die letzten 3 Monaten schon wieder getrieben habe.. -> hier die Antwort!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein aufwändiger Ghostin_Chair wurde gebaut! Gefällt? Bestellungen können ab sofort aufgegeben werden! 

-------------

Ich wünsch euch noch einen ganz angenehmen freien Tag und bis ganz Bald!!


----------



## Yassen (21. April 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Junge , junge 

Du schaffts es echt mit immer besseren Methoden aufzuwarten. Ich glaube viel professioneller geht es nicht mehr. 

 Meinen Respekt vor deinem Können.

Dein Stuhl ist echt schick auch wenn ich erst beim 3. Lesen verstanden habe was es ist ein chair. ( Vorher dachte ich , dass es ein Kunstobjekt ist.)


----------



## Erik Cartman (21. April 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Respekt mein Lieber
Lackarbeit hab ich bei dir sowieso nie dran gezweifelt auch wenn nur die grundschicht drauf ist
BTW: Der Stuhl: Wahnsinns Form. Da muss man erst mal draufkommen. Und dann erst das Kanten


----------



## Timmynator (21. April 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ist der Preis vom Stuhl noch vierstellig?


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (22. April 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

affli! 
Toll wieder von dir zu hören  
Freu mich schon auf den Beginn der Lackarbeiten 
Und der Stuhl:  
Tolle Arbeit wie immer, weiter so!


----------



## affli (22. April 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Lackieren (aktuell) die 2te. 

Hi,

@Yassen
Danke sehr, ich bin auch sehr froh, dass ich nun alles relativ professionel in der Hochschule lacken kann. 
Beim Lackierer hätte das alles einfach wieder zu viel Geld gekostet. 
Schön gefällt dir mein Stuhl, er ist auch tatsächlich auch bequem. 

@Erik
Besten dank mein guter! Bis jetzt läuft das Lacken selber sehr gut. Denke auch nicht, dass da jetzt noch was dazwischen kommen könnte. 
Im Entwurf des Stuhl sitzt auch sau viel Arbeit wie auch in der Ausführung! Danke für dein Kompliment! 

@Timmynator
Ich denke das ist er! Verkauf würde aber sicherlich bei 1500 Euroi aufwärts liegen. 
Alleine der Materialeinklauf hat um die 600 Euro gekostet., 

@Hyp3ri0n
Schön von dir zu hören! Danke sehr!! 

-------------------->

Tatsächlich ist es Heute sehr unerwartet auch direkt weitergegangen. 
Ich hab in etwa 6 Stunden im Lackierraum verbracht und bin ziemlich gut vorwärts gekommen. 

Eigentlich gabs auch nur ein "kleiner" Fail, ich hatte zu wenig Orangen Perllack. 
Die Nachbestellung ist aber auch bereits wieder gemacht, dieses mal auch mehr als genug. 
Morgen mittag sollte ich den Lack auch schon abholen können. Nur ein winziges Problem ist dabei entstanden, 
mein Lackierer in der Schweiz hat ein anderer Lackhersteller als der Lackierer in DE. 
So könnte es gegenüber den Seitenwänden zu minimalen abweichungen kommen. 
Im schlimmsten fall habe ich aber genügend Lack um die Seitenwände auch noch mal neu zu Lackieren. 
Obwohl ich denke, das wenn ein Unterschied erkennbar sein sollte dieser sehr marginal sein wird. 

---->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-- >




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach zwei durchgängen mit Grundierfiller habe ich alles noch mal fein angeschliffen und entstaubt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes wollte ich mit dem Orange beginnen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nach dem ersten feinen Auftrag. Mein Lackierer meinte ich soll nur ganz feine schichten Auftragen. 
Später nach Schicht 3 waren die 2dl Lack aber tatsächlich schon durch und ich hatte noch keine 100% deckkung. 

Da Drauf kommt dann noch eine schicht Perl und den Decklack. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab dann weitergemacht mit dem 2K Acryl Schwarz Rally Matt . Sehr schicker Lack. 
Hab in schön runterverdünnt für ne feine 1,2er düse und er liess sich wunderbar verarbeiten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses mal liefs auch wunderbar, nach 15min war auch schon Staubtrocken. 
Ich habe die Aussenluft die einströmt auf 30Grad per Anlage erhitzen lassen, damit es auch zügig abtrocknet. 

Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem aktuellen Ergebniss. 

Morgen dann die zweite schicht Schwarz und hoffentlich kanns dann auch Nachmittags mit dem Orange weitergehen. 

Bis dahin ..


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. April 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht gut aus , ich bin auchmal dabei


----------



## 991jo (24. April 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Schaut jetzt schon mega aus! Weiter so, lass dir Zeit


----------



## affli (27. April 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

ER IST LACKIERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hi Leute,

Ich hab es tatsächlich geschafft nach nun mehr als 3 versuche und wartet kurz, 4,5 Jahren Arbeit...  
Nach mehreren Stunden im Lackierraum diese Woche ist nun alles sehr zufreidenstellen gelackt!!! 

Ich hab nun als erstes alle drei in Handarbeit angefertigten Inlay's eingesetzt bzw. direkt verleimt und bin richtig, richtig glücklich.  
Es sieht zum anbeissen aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt gehts weiter.. 

Die nächsten Bilder lassen sicherlich nicht all zu lange auf sich warten!


----------



## cargo (27. April 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht einfach zum  aus!
Ich freu mich so für dich dass das jetzt endlich geklappt hat.  

Der Stuhl gefällt mir als Stuhl nicht so recht, irgendwie zu futuristisch/ kalt zum hinstellen.
Als Objekt aber natürlich mal wieder auf sehr hohem Niveau!


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. April 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Da kann man nur sagen, das warten hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## pfl_neo (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hammergeil das Teil, gut Ding will eben weile haben


----------



## Aldrearic (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Wow
Sieht echt genial aus. Richtig genial. 
Macht mich schmackhaft das bei meinem Gehäuse auch zu tun.

Lass dir Zeit für alles, bis es zu mfertigen Projekt wird.


----------



## psYcho-edgE (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht sehr edel aus, war vielleicht besser, dass damals was schief gegangen ist? Jetzt hast du das Wissen und die Möglichkeiten solche tolle Arbeiten zu erstellen, bin richtig neidisch auf deine Ausrüstung in der Hochschule ^^ Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und keine bösen Überraschungen mehr


----------



## Hackintoshi (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Geiler Scheiss Mann:unbezahlbar bei dem zeitinvestment. Das teil ist für die ewigkeit.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das du dieses jahr weitermachst. Nach der pleite. Aber wohl dem, der beharrlich dranbleibt!
Nach der durchsicht der letzten zehn seiten ist mir aufgefallen, du hast dir endgeile gerätschaften zugelegt. Dabei ist mir die idee gekommen, meinen arbeitstisch zu pimpen. Modding un petit peu.
Ciao...


----------



## affli (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Hi Leute,*

Erstmal vielen lieben Dank für die Zusprüche, das Lob und die Daumen hoch.. !
Ich hab einiges gemacht die letzten Tage, mehr dazu aber am Weekend bei einem ausführlichen Update. 

Anbei aber ein kleiner Vorgeschmack, zwei wesentliche Dinge sind neu zu erkennen. 

1. Korrektur und Neuherstellung des oberen Inlay´s. -> wer findet den ursprünglichen fehler bzw. die Änderung?
2. Der Sockel wird trotz großem herstellungs Aufwand nicht mehr Orange und ringsum Beleuchtet, sondern neu schwarz Lackiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorerst wünsche ich aber ne gute Nacht!


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der Schalter und der Overclocked Schriftzug haben die Seiten gewechselt! 

Sieht das mal wieder Geil aus!


----------



## Entscholl (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sieht tippi toppi aus ,
hast du zufällig das Laufwerk weiter oben, oder liegt das am Blickwinkel?


----------



## affli (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

*Helo,*

Leider hat es Zeitlich nicht ganz hingehauen wie geplant um ein Umfangreiches Update zu machen. 
Dennoch gibts ein paar neue Eindrücke. . 

@BautznerSnef & Entscholl
Ihr habt beide volkommen Recht! Der Ausschnitt fürs Lw passte leider nicht wie geplant. .
Also habe ich ein neues Inlay hergestellt mit Optimierungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schritt für Schritt gehts richtung Zusammenbau..


----------



## Svayne (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hi affli,

nach langer Zeit bin ich mal wieder dazu gekommen in deinen Mod zu schauen und gefühlte 50 Seiten nachzulesen 

Aber natürlich hat es sich gelohnt und wie immer hast du wieder eine hammer Arbeit geleistet ! 

Mach weiter so und auf ein baldiges Ende (auch wenn ich nicht genug kriegen kann von deinem Mod) !


----------



## PCFR (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Hey affli,

habe mal deinen komplettes Tagebuch gelesen und bin einfach nur begeistert!
Mein vollsten Respekt, nicht nur zu deinem PC Mod sondern auch zu deinen anderen Dingen. Mach weiter so hoffe doch, dass du dieses Jahr fertig wirst 
Wenn nicht, nicht schlimm den deine Möbelstücke oder deine Laserarbeiten sind trotzdem unheimlich genial anzuschauen ! 

Mach weiter so !

PCFR


----------



## affli (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

@svayne & PCFR
Besten Dank euch zwei für die lobenden Worte. Freut mich sehr! 

---------------------- >

Na wenn das mal nicht genau berechnet ist weiss ich ja auch nicht mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.. vielleicht besser noch mal ein paar Lamellen flexen.. der Schlauch sitzt schon gefährlich nahe an den Kühlrippen. 

----> 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an den poweradjust´s hab ich auch ewig rumgefimmelt um einen möglichst schlichten Look zu erzeugen. 

---->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem hier die selbstgefrästen Acrylleisten nun Lackiert und mit eingeklebten Leds -> AGB Beleuchtung. 


mehr gibts bald..


----------



## Erik Cartman (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Sehr nice...mal wieder
Hätten die Power Adjusts nur Sata Stecker...dann könnte man Molex endlich verbannen


----------



## affli (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der Finale Akt _1 

Werte Besucher,

wieder mal ist es an der Zeit den aktuellen Stand der Dinge zu zeigen.. 

Ich war fleissig die letzten beiden Wochen, viele Stunden gingen drauf, auch wenn davon nicht wirklich viel zu sehen ist. 
Dies hat verschiedene Gründe.. Allem voran das letzte Wochenende.. Es war an der Zeit den internen Wakü Kreislauf zu Testen. (Pumpen, AGB und A-Lights)
Lange zögerte ich den Moment heraus, weil ich schon lange ein ungutes gefühl bei der Sache hatte.. 

Wie irgendwie erwartet, war der AGB auch schon beim Befüllen undicht und tropfte an 3 Stellen.. 
---> Nach mehreren anläufen mit Kleber, Silikon und Dichtungsmittel inkl.verzweiflung habe ich es dann doch geschafft nach gefühlten 20 Stunden diesen Selbstbau dicht zu kriegen. 
Nie und nimmer hätte ich den AGB komplett verleimen dürfen, ich hatte fast keine Chance gegen das Wasser.. (anderes Thema)

Dannach gings dann auch direkt weiter, (obwohl ich die Problematik kannte) füllten sich beide A-Lights (oben und unten) innert Minuten mit Wasser... 
Das ganze ging dann auch zwei mal so weiter dabei durfte ich immer alles wieder koplett ausbauen und wieder einbauen.. 
Zu gern würde ich euch ein Bild davon zeigen, aber ich hab wohl aus Wut zum Projekt gar keine gemacht !

Auf jeden fall war es zur Abwechslung mal wieder sehr, sehr Frustrierend. Kopf hoch, hey ich war noch nie so weit.. 
Seit fast 2 Jahren bin ich nun wieder an der aktuellen Finalen Version und ich bin nahe am Ziel.. nahe..  

gut, Montags dieser Woche hatte ich es dann durch ne kleine Denkpause noch mal in angriff genommen. 
Siehe da mit etwas Silikon war die ganze sache mit den A-Lights doch tatsächlich auch erledigt. 

Nach nun mehr als 12 Stunden Testdurchgang mit einem Dichten und funktionierenden Kreislauf war ich dann doch gestern sehr erleichtert. 



Heute kann ich euch also mit gutem Gewissen ein paar Aktuelle Bilder vom geschafften zeigen !
Ich fange mal hinten an: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Hecklüfter wurden mit jeweils 4 Leds ausgestattet, gecleent und bekamen hinten ne Folie spendiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pumpen wurden noch mal gereinigt und mit antivib ringen Ausgestattet. 
Später natürlich mit allen Nötigen Anschlüssen versehen und angeschlossen. (fummelig) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasser marsch.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--->--->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier, der nahezu fertige SSD Halter -> Hab die Zwischenplatten aus Acryl noch etwas abgerundet und neu Druckluftgestrahlt. 

-----------> 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Multiswitch ist auch fertig, unterhalb der Acryl platte habe ich noch 3 Leds eingelötet.. 

---->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Kühler sind nun auch alle fertig Lackiert.. 

------------>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter inkl. Abdeckungen fertig Montiert. Auch zu sehen die schwarz Lackierte Mainbordblende. 

---------->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Led's wurden final Positioniert und verklebt. Der Heissleim ist nur zur Stütze bis der Kleber darunter trocken war. 

----->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der anderen Seite Final eingebautes LW, Aquaero und Shot. 

------>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------

So, das wars fürs erste... obwohl.. 

@Erik
THX mein Lieber! Mit den Molex hast du an sich absolut Recht. Aber es gibt schlimmeres. 

.

Ich mach dann mal fleissig weiter.. ! 

So long


----------



## Erik Cartman (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Das Puzzle fügt sich zusammen.
Mein lieber Scholli, schaut das alles gut aus (ohne Schutzfolie)
Die HDD Halterungen gefallen mir am besten


----------



## cargo (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Ich glaube ich habe noch nicht so 100% verstanden was deine "A-Lights" sind. Ich dachte das wären "einfach nur" spezielle S-Lights. 
Kenn mich auch noch nicht genug in der Breite mit Waküs aus um zu erkennen was das für ein Anschluss im letzten Foto ist.


----------



## affli (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: The Orange Lian-Li Thing (Der Finale Akt)*

Der Final Akt_2

Hi Leute,

@Erik
Du sagst es, das Puzzle fügt sich langsam zusammen. 
Ist generell auch ne üble wohltat nach so einer langen Zeit. 

@cargo
Also ich nenne die Dinger halt einfach A-Lights weil ich die fast komplett selbst entwickelt und gebaut habe. 
An sich wurde natürlich dem eigentlichen S-Light viel abgeguckt so ist es nicht. 
Die Problematik ist hauptsächlich folgende: Ich habe die untere Platte selbst gelasert und die Gravur ist wohl insofern etwas zu tief,
als dass sich nun Kriechwasser im ganzen ganze Karomuster bildet sobald die Wakü läuft.. 


---->

Gestern Abend hab ich noch ein ganz klein wenig geschafft.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die selbstentwickelte KabelAbdeckung neben dem Mainboard ist nun auch weitestgehend fertig. 
Der Durchflusssensor wurde neu geschwärzt, verlötet, gesleevt und befestigt. Ein kleiner Ausschnitt unten links ist auch neu hinzugekomen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------>

Ausserdem habe ich nach langem hin und her ein neues NT gekauft. Dies ist schon seit letzter Woche bei mir. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jup, ein Seasonic Plantium 850W in der 2ten Revision. _> Das Silverston hatte mich zum ende hin enttäusch und fiepte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--->

Hier übrigens noch was interessantes von meinem Alltag.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--->

Jetzt wünsche ich allen erst mal ein angenehmes Weekend, Sonntag gibts hoffentlich die nächsten New´s..


----------



## Aldrearic (24. Mai 2014)

Wow langsam gehts dme Ende zu 
Sieht richtig gut aus. Vielleicht hab ich auch mal die Zeit soetwas zu machen, auf jedenfall Top.

Kann mich von diesem Holz keinen Reim darauf machen, was auf seine Bedeutung hinweist


----------



## othm (25. Mai 2014)

Habe mir jetzt auf den letzten Seiten einige Bilder angeschaut und bin echt begeistert, klasse Arbeit! Orange gehört zu meinen liebsten Farben und finde es hier echt gut umgesetzt. *Abo*


----------



## Entscholl (25. Mai 2014)

Die Arbeit bis jetzt ist echt überragend, muss man schon sagen.
Da freut man sich richtig auf das Endergebnis.

Bei dem Holz bin ich auch ratlos, sieht flexibel aus, Stuhl etc. ?


----------



## affli (29. Mai 2014)

Der Final Akt_3

@Aldrearic
Thx! Zeit? Eigentlich war es nie geplant, hier so immens viele Stunden zu investieren. Zu viele!

@othm
Besten Dank für dein Lob! Freut mich sehr.

@Entscholl
Herzlichen Dank mein guter! 

@All
Die gute 18mm Birke Multiplexplatte die auf dem letzten Bild zu sehen war, ist ein Produkt der Materialforschung. 
Es ging darum mit selbst entwickelten cnc fräsungen aus einer steifen Platte eine möglichst biegsame platte zu machen. 
Ist echt erstaunlich..´´ 

----------->

So, was gibts neues? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser hübsche interner usb Verteiler, hab ich noch irgendwo in den 30 kisten gefunden und hilft mir grad sehr*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses hübsche Plexi Teilchen hab ich mir die Tage mal noch gelasert, der Einsatzort wird noch gezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ein/Aus Taster wurde getestet, verlötet und gesleevt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der "HHD Käfig" wurde noch mal geflext und neu Lackiert, sollte jetzt Final sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SSD haltererung mal Final plaziert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Mainboardtray und dessen nachbarBlech verbaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das NT wurde eingesetzt und bereits einige Stunden gesleevt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles Beleuchtungskabel wurden gesleevt wie auch an den Multiswitch angeschlossen.
Die Verschlauchung bis und mit Ablass und Durchflusssensor wurde gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Verschlauchung oben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr seht ist einiges passiert. 

------->

Zur endgültigen Sicherheit habe ich dann noch mal auf Dichtigkeit geprüft!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wasser läuft zumindest.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6 Stunden später tatsächlich noch alles trocken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13 Stunden später doch tatsächlich auch noch immer!! -> erleichterung!!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So kann es die Tage also weitergehen, das Mainboard muss jetzt erst mal rein.. Die Hochzeit kann beginnen.


----------



## illousion (29. Mai 2014)

affli schrieb:


> So kann es die Tage also weitergehen, das Mainboard muss jetzt erst mal rein.. Die Hochzeit kann beginnen.


 
 Hoffe es wird so "romantisch", wie es sich anhört 

Kann die Bilder gar nicht mehr erwarten, es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, was du zustande bringst..
Aber das wunderschöne Ergebnis ist auf jeden Fall verdient, bei dem Arbeitsaufwand, den du investiert


----------



## flix (29. Mai 2014)

Wow, sieht schon geil aus 
Freue mich auch schon, wenn ich bei einem meiner Projekte soweit bin xD


----------



## affli (31. Mai 2014)

@illousion & flix
Herzlichen Dank!!! 

------- vor der Hochzeit die Verlobung.. 

---->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-->


----------



## illousion (31. Mai 2014)

Mehr.... Bilder......


----------



## affli (5. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (5. Juni 2014)

Hi Affli,

ich bin froh, dass du nun wieder voll im Gange bist, die Lackierung ist göttlich geworden,    

vor allem in Verbindung mit den Plexi-inlays in der Front. 

Der Kontrast, den du hier schaffst ist immer wieder einen Blick wert. Ich hoffe, dass dein AGB ewig dicht bleibt

und freue mich auf die nächsten Updates. Mach weiter so und lass dich nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## affli (5. Juni 2014)

@h_tobi
Besten Dank mein guter für die motivierenden Worte. 

------->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche bin ich nur sehr schleppend voran gekommen. Es war viel zu tun für das Studium. 
Ausserdem musste ich auf nachschub von Schlauch und einer Lieferung von Nils warten. 
200 Schrauben haben doch tatsächlich nicht gereicht.. 

Die nächsten Tage besteht aber das Ziel die Orange Kiste zum laufen zu bringen. 
Dannach muss ich nämlich erst mal wieder andere Prioritäten setzen. 

Aber über Pfingsten habe ich noch mal gut Zeit und werde versuchen noch mal ordentlich Photomaterial zu zaubern. 

Bis dahin ihr lieben


----------



## illousion (5. Juni 2014)

Wo die ganzen Schrauben? O.o
Top Bilder


----------



## EngineerTR (6. Juni 2014)

Richtiges cooles Projekt, durch Zufall beim durchstöbern des Forums entdeckt. Mein Respekt!
Was studierst du denn, wenn Ich fragen darf?

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## chrissy.chaos (6. Juni 2014)

Schöne Bilder, tolles Projekt. Hut ab!


----------



## affli (7. Juni 2014)

@illousion
Ich würd behaupten um die 30-50zig Schrauben sind während dem ganzen Umbau verschollen und sicherlich um die 150 im Projekt verbaut. 
Schon nur um den Sockel am Gehäuse zu befestigen gehen 16 Schrauben drauf.  Das rechnet sich mit den ganzen Blechen schnell zusammen. 

@EngineerTR
Freut mich zu hören! Danke. Ich Studiere Innenarchitektur/Produktedesign. 

@chrissy.chaos
Herzlichen Dank

--------> 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In ein paar Stunden gibts mehr...


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Juni 2014)

woah, was hast du da für schläuche? die sehen auf den ersten blick aus wie dunkel verchromte rohre


----------



## JakPol (7. Juni 2014)

Wahnsinn, das Projekt! Wenn meine Frau da sitzt und nur mal so nebenbei nen Blick auf meinen Screen wirft und sagt "Wow, was ist das denn krasses!", weißt Du, dass Du es geschafft hast! Der sind PC-Dinge nämlich sonst eher scheißegal...


----------



## affli (7. Juni 2014)

Der Final Akt_4

Hallo Leute,

@FeuerToifel
Das wärauch mal was!  Nein, das ist "normaler" 16/10 Tygon R3400 Schlauch. 
Eigentlich viel zu teuer, aber dafür richtig schick und genial in den Eigenschaften. 

@JakPol
Das freut mich doch ausserordentlich zu hören..!  Danke!

------------>

Zur Zeit bin ich grad dran die Karten zu verbauen. 
Gestern Abend hab ich meine bereits in die Tage gekommenen 5870er ausgegraben und die Wasserkühler verbaut. 
Doch immer wieder eine relativ lange Geschichte. Danach habe ich mich um die Rückenverkleidungen gekümmert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem ich einige Teile und alle Schrauben "geschwärzt" hatte gings an die Beleuchtung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 3mm ledstreifen wurden zentriert der vorgesehenen fräsung eingeklebt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Endlighten 5mm Plexiglasplatten wurden letzte Woche noch gestrahlt.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fertig verbaut sieht das ganze nun so aus.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht ganz nett aus wie ich finde. 

---------->

Eingebaut ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- auch ziemlich nett.. 

-----------------

Früher oder später werden die 5870er dann wohl neuen grakas platz machen müssen. 
Das bedingt aber je nach kühler einige änderungen, vorallem eine neue midplate. 

Jetzt erst mal wird das sys so ne weile lang eingesetzt. 

----> Jetzt aber erst mal noch die Soundkarte einsetzen und weiter verschlauchen..


----------



## affli (7. Juni 2014)

--------------->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------>


----------



## Erik Cartman (8. Juni 2014)

Schaut echt klasse aus
Diese dünnen LEDs kannte ich bislang nicht. Da gibts ja wesentlich bessere Verwendungsmöglichkeiten als mit den dicken 1 cm stripes.
Ich glaub hier kanns keiner mehr erwarten, dass es bei dir orange leuchtet


----------



## illousion (8. Juni 2014)

Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier kanns keiner mehr erwarten, dass es bei dir orange leuchtet


 Jep, das sieht einfach genial aus, Modding in Perfektion


----------



## affli (10. Juni 2014)

It´s Work!!!!! 

Mit sehr grosser freude darf ich nun tatsächlich verkünden: *The Orange Lian Li läuft**!!!""§§$*

Nach drei Arbeitsintensiven Tagen ist ein Meilenstein geschafft. Ich kanns noch gar nicht richtig glauben... 
Die Wakü ist dicht und das System läuft einwandfrei! 

------------------>>>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------

Bis zum Ende brauch es noch einiges an feinarbeit die ich jetzt erst mal langsam angehe!!!
Jetzt erst mal muss ich einfach genießen!!!!!

anständiges Bildmaterial muss ich noch erstellen,  die Tage folgt sicherlich  mehr.


----------



## illousion (10. Juni 2014)

affli schrieb:


> Jetzt erst mal muss ich einfach genießen!!!!!
> 
> anständiges Bildmaterial muss ich noch erstellen, [...]




Das genießen haste dir aber auch verdient 

Und anständig ist das Bild allemale


----------



## coroc (10. Juni 2014)

Dze Überschrit sollte vielleicht eher "It Works!" heißen ^^

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, es sieht echt hammer aus 

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit der Feinarbeit


----------



## MatMade142 (10. Juni 2014)

Freut mich das dein Lebenswerk jetzt fast fertig ist. Bin auf die Finalen Pics gespannt.


----------



## reisball (10. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch, freut mich für dich das jetzt alles läuft.


----------



## salami (10. Juni 2014)

Sieht richtig gut aus
[ABO]


----------



## affli (13. Oktober 2014)

Der Final Akt_x

Helo Leutz,

Ich meld mich mal wieder aus der versenke.. 
Bereits wieder ne Weile her seit meinem letzten Eintrag- 

Die letzten Wochen war ich mal wieder in der Schweiz arbeiten und da das  Gehäuse in DE blieb, konnte ich auch nichts mehr dran machen. 

Jetzt zum neuen Semester solls aber auch wieder ein paar Schritte vorwärts geht. 
Viel fehlt nicht mehr bis zum bitteren Ende.. Das System rennt zu meinem Glück noch immer ohne Rückfälle. 
Das sehe ich nun nicht mehr als sebstverständlich. Zu viel ist passiert in den Jahren.. 

Die Motivation ist generell etwas auf der Strecke geblieben. Zu lange war ich nun daran beschäftig. 
Trotz allem will ich hier noch ein verdientes Ende finden. Spätestens im Dezember soll es die Finalen Pics geben. 
Ich hoffe sehr das ich das auch wirklich umsetzen kann. Allenfalls werden nicht mehr ganz alle Optimierungen Umgesetzt. 
Einmal ist einfach genug, ich will aufs neue Jahr einen neuen Rechner anfangen zu bauen.. 

Frustrierend ist ebenfalls, dass die verbauten  fast 5 Jahre alten 5870er einfach nicht mehr die Leistung bringen die ich gerne möchte. 
Von einem Momentanen wechsel sehe ich aber ab. Das Projekt wird mit den beiden Beendet. 

Als nächstes werde ich mich um die Seitenwände speziell um die Radiatorenverkleidung kümmern und mal noch ein paar aktuelle Pics knipsen. 
Wenn alles gut läuft werde ich nächste Woche meine Verkleidung die schon lange mal geplant wurde per CNC Fräsen. 

Hierzu aber demnächst mehr... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein Bild mit only Lüfterbeleuchtung. Die Led Steuerung funktioniert übrigens bestens wie ihr sehen könnt. 

Ich wünsch euch ganz ein guten Wochenstart und bis Bald!


----------



## affli (16. Oktober 2014)

Heute mal kurz ein Bild mit only Kartenbeleuchtung..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild wurde mit 4 sek Beleuchtungszeit, Blende 4 und iso 100 gemacht. 
So konnte ich die sehr homogenen und sanfte Ausleuchtung relativ naturtreu ablichten.. 

----- 

Meine Radiatorenabdeckung ist schon gut vorangekommen. Das Blech ist gekanten und gefräst. 
Morgen werden die Ecken verschweisst und dannach gibts erst mal ein paar Bilder davon. 

---

Im Anschluss übrigens was interessantes was ich mit Rhino und Grasshopper entworfen und danach gelasert habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen gibts mehr. Gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## affli (21. Oktober 2014)

ein gelungenes foto mehr fürs archiv.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie ihr seht habe ich im agb zur zeit ein stück schlauch hängen.
das plätscher war mir doch tatsächlich zu hörbar. eine etwas hübschere alternative muss aber her. 
jedoch nicht ganz so einfach bei meinem verklebten behälter... 

morgen gibts endlich mehr bezüglich meiner radi verkleidung..


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Oktober 2014)

ein solides (acryl)rohr ist wohl die einzige möglichkeit, die nicht mit agb neumachen endet.


----------



## affli (25. Oktober 2014)

Radiverkleidung_1

Moin Leutz,

@FeuerToifel
Sah ich erst auch als beste Option, leider stellt sich sogar das als schwierig heraus.
Der im oberen Feld fest eingeklebten zwischensteg (orange) verhindert ein gerades einschieben von unflexiblen tubes. 
So bald ich gebogene rohre einsetze kann ich sie nicht mehr durch die Einlassbohrung einschieben. Sehr ärgerlich 

Ein komplett verklebter AGB bringt grosse nachteile.. das ist ein eigenbau Fail zugegeben. 
Zumindest oben den Deckel hätte man leicht verschraubbar fertigen können.  

Jedoch darf man nicht vergessen, dass dieser direkt auf das Frontinlay aufgeklebt wurde, das erschwerte alles zusätzlich.. 

------

So ich hab glaube ich das letzte Bauteil soweit fertiggestellt.. 
Die Radiatorenverkleidung. Demnächst wird zusammengebaut. Zu hoffen, dass alles wie geplant passt..  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Abdeckung wurde aus einem stück Alu Blech in der dicke von 1,5mm gefertigt. 
Per CNC gefräst, per Kantbank gekantet, ecken verschweisst, verschliffen und in der Lackierkabine lackiert. 

Bald gibts mehr..


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Oktober 2014)

Und wenn das Rohr nur bis kurz über den zwischensteg geht? Das könnte reichen.


----------



## affli (25. Oktober 2014)

ja, das wäre sicherlich eine möglichkeit. dafür müsste aber auch der wasserstand deutlich ansteigen. 
muss ich mir mal angucken.. 

---




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (3. November 2014)

Wirklich Hammer Bilder mein lieber affli, vor allem die LED Beleuchtung ist dir sehr gut gelungen. 

Klasse, dass dein geniales Projekt nun zum glorreichen Abschluss kommt, Gratz übrigens zur Main. 

Ich drück dir alle Daumen und hoffe, dass zum Ende keine Schwierigkeiten auftreten und frue mich auf die finalen Bilder.


----------



## Jbfem (5. November 2014)

Meine vollen Respekt !!! Finde echt klasse das du alles bis ins Detail ausgedacht und vor allem ausgeführt hast!  Bin auch entzückt über das SSD Mount , finde es klasse wie viele Leute die Idee gut umgesetzt haben!


----------



## affli (27. Mai 2015)

Helo Leute,

noch ein paar Monate der Abwesenheit sag ich mal wieder Grüezi.. 

Als aller erstes möchte ich ein erneutes Danke aussprechen für das grosse Lob und den weiteren Main Eintrag!!!

Ende des letzten Semesters war wieder mal sehr viel zu tun und ich musste bedauerlicherweise mein Projekt einmal mehr stillegen.
Zufrieden lief das orange Monster tatsächlich mehrere Monate, bis ich in mitten in den Abgaben morgens um 3 feststellen musste,
dass die Hardware feurig heiss war und die Pumpen aus irgend einem Grund kaum mehr förderleistung brachten.

Leider, leider hatte ich in dem Moment wie ihr euch vorstellen konntet gar keinen Nerv und vorallem Zeit das Problem zu lösen.
So war ich gezwungen alles möglichst rasch auf Luftkühlung umzubauen.. (das Spiel kenne ich ja zu genüge)

Einmal mehr war ich leicht deprimiert und kurz vor dem Ende wollte es wieder mal nicht wie ich es mir Vorstellte.
Aus frust habe ich dann ca im Dezember auch gleich eine GTX 980 bestellt und diese erst mal ganz Original verbaut und erfreute mich riesig an deren Leistung.

Nun denn, seit daher ist überhaupt nix mehr geschehen, ich habe dieverse neue Projekte am Start, bin in den anfängen meiner Selbstständigkeit und hatte daher
schlicht keine Zeit oder Motivation das Projekt so richtig fertigzustellen.. 

Und sowieso... ! Da an der Front 2009-2014 eingelasert wurde, darf ich ja jetzt auch nix mehr dran machen.. 

Nichts desto trotz werde ich in den nächsten Tagen mal wider etwas Hand anlegen und allem vor an ein paar Fotos machen. 
Dannach wird hier wohl erst mal für ne weile Schluss sein, den das nächste Case steht schon im Bastelkeller und ganz ehrlich
es ist jetzt wirklich Zeit einmal ein Schlusspunkt zu setzen, sonst gib es eine never ending story.. 

Also dann Leute, bis die Tage !


----------



## haggie (27. Mai 2015)

Der Affli, na sowas 

Ja, lass ihn ruhen, das habt ihr beide euch verdient. Großartiger Rechner, tolle Arbeiten. Aber was soll ich mich wiederholen, eigentlich wollte ich doch nur ein paar Grüße hier lassen.

Ich freue mich auf die neuen Fotos und natürlich hoffe ich, dass das im Keller befindliche case auch wieder seinen Weg in ein Tagebuch findet 

Grüße vom alten Haggie


----------



## h_tobi (27. Mai 2015)

Hi affli mein Großer, 

schön, wieder mal von dir zu hören. Ich hoffe, dein Studium hat einen sehr guten Abschluß gefunden.

Die Selbstständigkeit deutet jedenfalls darauf hin. Auf jeden Fall beste Wünsche für die Zukunft. 

Sehr ärgerlich, dass du wieder Theater mit der Wasserkühlung hattest. Meine läuft Gott sei dank seit mehreren Jahren ohne Probleme. 

Aber auch Luftgekühlte Rechner können sehr gut aussehen, das wirst du uns bestimmt beweisen.

Also ran an die Kamera, ich freue mich auf die finalen Bilder.  


PS: Wir müssen uns nochmal per PN unterhalten, du weißt ja worum es geht, hatte selber sehr wenig Zeit.


----------



## affli (11. August 2015)

Abend,

einmal mehr sage ich nach Wochen langer Abwesenheit .. Hallo * 

@ haggie & tobi 
Freu mich immer speziell über ein paar aufstellende Worte von euch beiden. Besten Dank dafür*
Das Studium geht nach 6 Monaten arbeiten nun ab Oktober wieder weiter, eigentlich freue ich mich auch sehr darüber. 
Die selbstständigkeit wird frühstens in 2 Jahren umgesetzt. bald wirst du von mir per pn hören lieber h_tobi. 

--- 

Das Orange Lian-li arbeitet seit nun mehr wieder 8 Monaten (per Luftkühlung) neben mir und leistet gute Dienste. 
Ab und an hab ich in den letzten Wochen mal wieder ein paar optimierungen gestartet. 
Seit ein paar Tage ist die Lust wieder da und ich arbeite Abends wieder sporadisch etwas am Gehäuse.

Zu viel sage und verspreche ich nicht mehr, mal schauen was überhaupt noch geschieht. 
Eigentlich habe ich das Projekt nämlich abgebrochen. Irgendwie. 

Bevor ich hier jetzt wieder mal mit zu viel Text anfange hab ich einfach mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder für euch.  
Natürlich aktuellerweise (leider) ohne Wakü und nur halb fertig. Dafür mit der "Neuen" ende 2014 gekauften GTX. 

------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst mal wünsche ich euch mit den paar aktuellen Bilder nen schönen Abend. Hoffentlich bis Bald.


----------



## h_tobi (20. August 2015)

Schlicht und edel, auch ohne WaKü, mir gefällts auf jeden fall sehr gut. 

Dem GraKa-Cover noch etwas Orange spendieren und das Gesamtbild wird noch besser. 


PS: Freu mich auf die PN.


----------



## affli (30. August 2015)

@h_tobi
Besten dank mein lieber, freut mich das es gefällt. Mit der Graka wird auf jeden fall noch etwas geschehen. 
Wünschenswert wäre natürlich immer noch eine funktionierende Wakü, ein weiterer Versuch steht an. 

--------

Vor ein paar Tage hab ich mir mal wieder was schönes gegönnt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl ich nicht nur gutes von der M800 gelesen habe, mir gefällts! Sehr zufrieden, tolles ding. 
Gut die fehlende Handballenablage zu dem Preis ist unverschämt, das stimmt. 
Diesbezüglich habe ich mir aber mit etwas Kreativität und Arbeit abhillfe geschaffen. 

-------

Ansonsten verbringe ich wie immer etwas Zeit in der Werkstatt und bin grad dabei wie bereits angesprochen die beiden Seitenwände zu Optimieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die abgebildete Arbeit ohne Schutzvorrichtung zu tun ist definitiv nicht Vorbildlich. Trotzdem hats wunderbar funktioniert mein 
Inlay in der Seitenwand noch etwas nachzufräsen..  Mehr davon gibts aber ein anderes mal. 

---------------

*So nun eine Frage an die ADMINS!!! 

Warum um himmels Willen wurden  auf den ersten 90 Seiten alle Bilder GELÖSCHT!!!????!!!
Ein gutes Jahr arbeit einfach weg ??? Danke !!

-------

Wünsche euch allen einen angenehmen Sonntag !
*


----------



## h_tobi (3. September 2015)

Super Lösung mit der Handballenauflage.  (Bodenübergangsleiste?)

Los, los will Bilder vom nachgearbeiteten Inlay sehen.... 

Wo ich gerade den Oberfräsentisch sehe..... da war ja noch was.


----------



## affli (15. September 2015)

*2014 konstruiert; 2015 ausgeführt!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

--------------------

....alleine  8 stunden arbeit um  die neuen distanzhalter herzustellen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bald gibts das komplette update. 


*


----------



## MatMade142 (17. September 2015)

freu mich drauf


----------



## h_tobi (28. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann´s kaum erwarten.


----------

